# AEW Double or Nothing Discussion Thread



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262068225744859136


----------



## Oracle

Only interested in the stampede and TNT match.

Ladder match will probably be an overbooked fuck feast


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

19 bucks in the UK on fite

i’ll be getting this


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Best Friends - set up for a small title program until Uno and Grayson come back
MJF - keep his momentum leading into a program with Mox
Shawn Spears - could go either way, Shawn needs momentum so I go with him.
Britt Baker - if this match is still on
Darby Allin - real crap shoot to be honest. He needs a big win, makes the most sense out of who else is in the match
Nyla Rose - can't take the title off her yet. She just won it and was then in quarantine her whole reign almost. 
Lance Archer - Cody has been fantastic but this belt should be Archers.
Jon Moxley - see Nyla, has been there his entire reign or had a feud with a proper build.
Inner Circle - inner conflict will cost the Elite. Either Hangman's differences or Hardy not being use to the other guys.


----------



## Erik.

Looks about as fun of a show during pandemic booking. 

Moxley/Brodie will probably be a good match. They've done well with what they've been given to he fair to them but I do feel Moxley's first defence should have felt... Bigger. Moxley win. 

Stadium Stampede should be awesome. If it's anything like the street fight on Dynamite a few weeks back then it'll be great. Inner Circle win. 

Ladder match will be fun. Must admit, I can't even call it. Hope the surprise entrant is a debutant or its going to fall as flat as it did when Hangman was the mystery Battle Royal contestant and won. I'll go with Fenix win. 

Archer/Cody will likely be overbooked but I think it'll be a good match. Cody seems infatuated with stories, which is good, but even he must know Archer winning here is the better story. Archer win. 

Good call on having Rose/Shida as a no DQ match. Whilst I've enjoyed Nylas heel work, I think it's time for a Shida reign. Shida win. 

Genuinely think MJF/Jungle Boy could steal the show though. Actually looking forward to this one. MJF win. 

Don't particularly care about the rest of the card. Best Friends and Spears should both win. Not sure if Britt Baker is fit to compete but if she is, she should win.


----------



## TD Stinger

Considering everything that's happened in the world, I think AEW put together a solid card given the circumstances, except for the World Title match really (which is a shame).

As for predictions:

*Mox is beating Brodie, no doubt about it. AEW so far has refrained from using the crutch of a DQ finish. Not saying it never works, but it's something that AEW has thankfully not relied upon. So with that being the case I only see a Mox win. Because if Brodie wins this title now.......just, no. I just hope we get a fun brawl.

*I see the IC winning the Stadium Stampeded. They're still running the story of Hangman having issues with the Elite which has been the best story in AEW. And I expect that to continue into Double or Nothing and that costs them the match. Then we can finally move on from the IC/Elite story and you continue dissension between Hangman and Matt. As for a match, can't wait. I'm expecting something super creative.

*I can see why people would pick Cody to win the TNT Championship. If he wins, it instantly puts the title on one of their top stars and helps establish it. But, for Archer to lose his first big PPV match and the 1st match against Cody? I don't love that. If Cody wins, they have to protect Archer as much as possible, which means a lot of over booking. But to me, the best way to go is have Archer beat Cody in dominant fashion and keep building that story.

*Because of the rules of the Casino Ladder match, it's either going to be a very unique and fun match or a clusterfuck. One or the other. I think this will go better than their Casino Battle Royals and there are a bunch of guys in this match that will do some crazy shit. I fully expect "TBA" to win, whoever that is. Darby is probably the guy who will come close but lose in the end.

Here's my prediction, the new guy will be managed by Taz and go after Darby because Darby refused to join Taz weeks ago. And that man will either be Jeff Cobb or Brian Cage.

*I like the way they've been building Shida to this title match. That said, I don't think she gets the belt here. Nyla for the win.

*MJF vs. Jungle Boy has been built very well for the few weeks it's had. I expect Jungle Boy to get a lot of offense but MJF will find a way to win in the end, probably after Wardlow interference.

*If Britt vs.Statlander actually happens, Britt wins to keep her run going.

*Best Friends should beat Private Party. They've invested a lot more in Best Friends lately and they're more ready for a big spot than Private Party.

*I guess Shawn beats Dustin. Can't say I care that much either way.


----------



## rbl85

The thing is if Shida lose, then there is not face left to challenge her.

Statlander lost at the last PPV and the other contender, Britt Baker (even tho she's a heel) will probably be out for a while with her knee.

So who's left ?


----------



## kazarn

Give the title to Shida, Rose sucks and the rest of the women are still sloppy af in the ring (I've lost count of the amount of botches they have had in the last two shows).

Not the best of cards, but still some interest matches (Casino ladder, Cody/Archer and Stadium stampede), but it's a shame I've got no hype regarding the world title feud. Also, no one wants to see Shawn Spears on a PPV match. This guy blows.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

Should throw Penelope Ford in with Stratlander if Britt cant go_._

Matt Jackson might also have a broken rib so who knows if he'll go.


----------



## Geeee

Predictions:

Inner Circle def The Elite
Mox def Mr. Brodie
Archer def Cody
Nyla def Shida
Mystery 9th entrant wins ladder match (I'll say Rusev)
Britt Baker def Kris Statlander -if Britt can't make the match then I think Statlander will beat Penelope Ford
Dustin Rhodes def Shawn Spears
MJF def Jungle Boy
Best Friends def Private Party


----------



## AEW_19

Can't wait


----------



## JBLGOAT

I want Brodie Lee to win. How does he lose with an entire stable behind him?

I want MJF to screw Cody out of the title.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> I want Brodie Lee to win. How does he lose with an entire stable behind him?
> 
> I want MJF to screw Cody out of the title.


I mean they ARE a stable of Putties LOL


----------



## AEWMoxley

JBLGOAT said:


> I want Brodie Lee to win. How does he lose with an entire stable behind him?


He's facing the destroyer of stables.

Everyone should be happy. The Dork Order has gotten buried on the mic, and on Saturday, the final nail will be placed in their coffin.


----------



## Aewwe

Yeah, solid card. Solid enough anyway, but especially under the circumstances.

I'll go for Inner Circle (with assistance from the Revolt), Moxley, Lance, Nyla, MJF. Hopefully Britt will be OK - I think Statlander will win regardless, but like the above, I can see it being against Penelope. Not too fussed about the most recent addition, but will go for Spears, and Best Friends to win the buy in.

Really intruiged by the ladder match, and particularly the mystery entrant - I just ope the reveal isn't a let down, and I hope it is a new signing. It's hard to pick without knowing the new addition, so I'll just say Darby, especially as most of my picks are heels.


----------



## RiverFenix

Weird card, weird booking. 

I'm a broken record at this point but Mike Tyson should have been the outside enforcer for the Moxley vs Brodie match. Tyson stacking bodies of masked creepers distracting Brodie to allow Mox to finish him was the right booking here. 

Cody vs Archer didn't need Tyson when they have both the TNT title and the personal stuff between Jake and Cody. 

Dustin vs Spears might be the most random, useless PPV match added on the go-home show. Makes me believe Spears was going to be in the Ladder Match but the mystery person was signed/added late. Given there is only 4 PPV's a year, they still wanted Spears on the PPV and needed a match for him. 

Ladder match can go any number of ways. I think it's a television cash in, not an ALL OUT II cash in so virtually any of the combatants could win. 

I think *Darby* crashes and burns near then end with a reckless risk attempt. He has something cooking with Taz it seems for whatever reason. *Sky *and *Kaz* in the match is more to break up SCU. *Colt* and *Luchasaurus* are the catch wrestlers. *Sabian* has no chance - he's in there for a Penelope interference spot(or spots). *Fenix* vs Mox is probably bigger than a Dynamite title match, and that should be saved until when PAC and Penta are back around. Also Mox going from 5-on-1 vs IC, to being against Brodie and 5-6 Creepers, then 1-vs-Death Triangle can the guy just have a straight up one-on-one feud/match? OC could have won like how WWE just booked Otis' winning - catching the chip and winning by accident. Maybe they still go that way as *Orange Cassidy* vs Moxley for the AEW World Title could draw for television. And then you have the *mystery man* - if it's a name like Brian Cage I don't think you put him into a title match so quickly but establish them slowly. So they lose the match but start their first feud out of it. Cage vs Colt or something. 

If I'm bookerman here I'd have Luchasaurus win. Moxley vs Luchasaurus is fine for a Dynamite ME. Also book Jack to beat MJF which drops MJF down the rankings and out of a title shot claim. This would open up MJF into interfering/injecting himself into the Moxley vs Luchasaurus story. Maybe have Luchasaurus neutralize Wardlow during the JB vs MJF match as reason for MJF to be pissed and feel cheated. LU interfered in his match costing him his ranking, he interfered in Luchasaurus' match.

Why is Matt Hardy the focal point of the Stadium Stampede promo art? He was added kayfabe because Nick was injured and they needed a 5th for War Games. Omega and Hangman playing second fiddle to the WWE cast-off is ridiculous.

I don't think Statlander vs Britt will be happening as Britt likey had her knee blown out last night. Swoll was at the venue last night, maybe put her in the match. 

MJF vs Jungle Boy was seemingly booked to keep MJF out of the Ladder Match. Booking should have had MJF turning down being in the match since he's a #1 contender as he already beat Cody at Revolution and he's not risking his body in a car crash match. AEW could have then said fine, but you're still wrestling that night and you could lose your ranking if you lose to your opponent - Jungle Boy. 

I doubt I'll be buying. If I do it's more of a "charitable donation" than actually wanting to buy to see the show.

Moxley should win
Archer should win
Luchasaurus should wins - not married to this. Could go 4-5 other ways. 
Shida should win
Inner Circle should win - further Omega/Page vs Bucks stuff. Break Hardy off from this now as well. 
Jungle Boy should win
Spears probably should win I guess. 
Britt should win vs Statlander. Statlander should beat any replacement.


----------



## nailz1

I weren't that interested in Double or Nothing to begin with, but it's now shaped up better then I though. I also think any surprises AEW has in store could dwarf last years.

The Stadium Stampede is the one I'm looking forward to the most and the one I'm expecting the most surprises in. I can see the Revolt showing up at some point and Taking the bucks out of the equation and a certain Icon turning up at the last moment to give The Elite the win and set up a match against Jericho at All Out.

I can also see there being a big Debut in the Ladder match, With Brian Cage being the Mystery participant and possibly winning the match as well. I'm also expecting to see Wardlow show up at some point during the match and take out luchasaurous.

As for the rest of the card. I can see MJF Beating Jungle Boy before going on to cost Cody the TNT title setting up there rematch All Out. Best Friends will most likely win there match over private Party. Nyla Rose and Jon Moxley will both retain and Shawn Spears will most likely go over Dustin.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Weird card, weird booking.
> 
> I'm a broken record at this point but Mike Tyson should have been the outside enforcer for the Moxley vs Brodie match. Tyson stacking bodies of masked creepers distracting Brodie to allow Mox to finish him was the right booking here.


I get what you're saying, but there's so little hype on all the other matches, that they needed something to build some intrigue. Elite vs Inner Circle needed a stipulation, the ladder match has the #1 contendership up for grabs, and now the TNT title match has Tyson.

The world title match is still generating the most interest, albeit only due to Moxley. Just look at his YT videos the last 3 weeks since the DON build has started. They're demolishing everything else. This week alone, he's got more views than all other videos combined. That match didn't need anything extra.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> I get what you're saying, *but there's so little hype on all the other matches*, that they needed something to build some intrigue. Elite vs Inner Circle needed a stipulation, the ladder match has the #1 contendership up for grabs, and now the TNT title match has Tyson.
> 
> The world title match is still generating the most interest, albeit only due to Moxley. Just look at his YT videos the last 3 weeks since the DON build has started. They're demolishing everything else. This week alone, he's got more views than all other videos combined. That match didn't need anything extra.


Because you think the Mox vs Brodie have more hype than all the other matches ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Because you think the Mox vs Brodie have more hype than all the other matches ?


It has nothing to do with what I think. Moxley vs Brodie has more hype than all the other matches _combined_, according to the numbers.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> It has nothing to do with what I think. Moxley vs Brodie has more hype than all the other matches _combined_, according to the numbers.


Come on you know that people are more hype by the stadium stampede match.

Other than that i think the best outcome for Britt is she damaged her meniscus. Now what makes me fear that it's worst than that is the fact that she was pointing an area behind her knee to the doc and this could mean that a ligament is injured


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Come on you know that people are more hype by the stadium stampede match.


The 5 people who regularly post on this forum? Sure.

The vast majority of viewers? Not at all, as evidenced by the numbers.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> The 5 people who regularly post on this forum? Sure.
> 
> The vast majority of viewers? Not at all, as evidenced by the numbers.


I was going to edit my post and add that the hype depend mostly on which are your favorites wrestlers.
If you're a big fan of Mox then you'll be hype by everything involving Mox (the same goes for every wrestlers)


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I was going to edit my post and add that the hype depend mostly on which are your favorites wrestlers.
> If you're a big fan of Mox then you'll be hype by everything involving Mox (the same goes for every wrestlers)


Agreed, which is why the world title match has more hype, and in fact, why any Moxley PPV match in AEW has the most hype of any match on any card. He has the most fans.


----------



## El Hammerstone

*AEW World Championship- Jon Moxley (c) vs. Brodie Lee: *I'm sure the match will be solid, but I fear they may have booked themselves into a corner with giving Brodie a shot this soon; they pretty much need some kind of fuck finish to somehow protect both guys here, and it will probably go over better due to this not being the main event. Mox needs to retain though, as you need to have at least part of his reign occur in front of actual fans. 

*Elite vs. Inner Circle in a Stadium Stampede Match: *I hate that Matt Hardy has become the central focus of this thing in recent weeks, but the match should be a lot of fun. I'm going out on a limb and saying that the Inner Circle takes this thing due to interference from FTR/Revolt/Revival, allowing them to pin one of the Bucks. They need to end this thing on a high note.

*AEW TNT Championship- Cody vs. Lance Archer: *Should be good, and I see Archer taking this thing; I think a heel breaking in a new title, wherein the initial reign can kick off with an exciting babyface chase is the way to go. If Tyson ends up doing something, I hope that it follows the match and doesn't actually play into deciding the outcome.

*Casino Ladder Match: Darby Allin vs. Rey Fenix vs. Orange Cassidy vs. Colt Cabana vs. Kazarian vs. Scorpio Sky vs. Luchasaurus vs. Kip Sabian vs. Mystery Opponent: *A clusterfuck car crash type match that can hopefully be fun for what it is. Unfortunately, this match is ripe with talent that should be nowhere near a world title right now, aside from Darby who I can at least see getting a one off shot but obviously not winning. I've been hearing predictions about the mystery man being anyone from Brian Cage to Drew Gulak to Rusev, either way, they cannot drop the ball on this. The only two instances of the mystery man being someone on the current roster that I would accept would be MJF getting himself inserted into the match, or Pac somehow making it to the show.

*Shawn Spears vs. Dustin Rhodes: *Honestly don't care, I'd give it to Spears I guess.

*AEW Women's Championship- Nyla Rose (c) vs. Hikaru Shida: *It's at least a better clash of styles on paper than Rose/Statlander was. I would hope that Shida wins this thing, as I don't know where they would end up going with Rose from here. The women's division needs a significant shot in the arm going forward.

*MJF vs. Jungle Boy: *Liked what I saw in the short match they had months back, so I expect something pretty decent here. MJF should be the obvious winner; he's still undefeated in singles action and his first loss cannot be wasted on this.

*Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander:* I'm hearing conflicting reports on whether Britt is actually injured but if she's good to go, then I would have Baker go over here with a finish that somehow still protects Kris. With Shida's title win later in the night, it seems fitting to revisit Shida vs. Baker for the title down the line.

*Best Friends vs. Private Party to decide #1 contenders to tag titles: *Best Friends have been the most featured team on these quarantine shows, so it seems obvious they will win this thing. I have no desire to see Chuck Taylor with a title though, so I hope to God they don't end up winning them.


----------



## AEW_19




----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263520692831649795


----------



## Bubz

Looking forward to this. Not as strong a card as Revolution or maybe their other PPVs but still strong nonetheless. Cody/Archer could be great if not overbooked. They did a pretty decent job with Moxley and Brodie last night, at least enough to get me in to the idea of the match more. Moxley should absolutely retain. I'm not sure I agree Brodies momentum will take that big of a hit if he loses. They could easily turn his loss in to something depending how its booked. Stadium Stampede should be fun. Hardy better not be the guy that goes over, but I'm thinking Inner Circle win to continue the fued to the eventual blood and guts. Casino ladder match I'm worried someone might die if last night was anything to go by. Could be a fun spot fest though and I'm hoping for an interesting or surprising debut. MJF/Jungle Boy has a ton of potential. Should be a fun show.


----------



## Geeee

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> Should throw Penelope Ford in with Stratlander if Britt cant go_._
> 
> Matt Jackson might also have a broken rib so who knows if he'll go.


If Matt Jackson can't go maybe Cody pulls double duty? Darby Allin maybe? Just go with a handicap match?


----------



## Prosper

Pretty good looking card. Getting more excited as the weekend draws closer. AEW has done well all things considered. At least they are trying. Can't say the same about that other wrestling company. If this is the content they are pumping out now, I can't wait until things get back to normal and they pump it into full gear again. 

*Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee - AEW World Title:* This one should be decent but probably nothing great. I am sure they will overbook it for the sake of making it a good main event. Especially if its going on last. They're also gonna want to make Brodie look good in his first REAL match. I am expecting a ruthless Moxley and a lot of Dark Order shenanigans. Maybe even a debut of some sort. Moxley retains the gold here for sure. 

*Stadium Stampede - Inner Circle vs The Elite: *Very much looking forward to this one. Its gonna get crazy AF if that Street Fight 2 weeks ago is any indication. Can't wait. This match is definitely going to steal the show. We may get a Revival debut as well. I'm going with the Inner Circle to win after things break down with Hangman Page, Omega, and the Young Bucks. We probably won't see a heel turn from Omega or Page just yet but this match will carry the storyline to the next level. Hoping that Hangman is highlighted most. If the Young Bucks vs Omega/Page match is any indication on the storytelling we can expect, then we are in for a treat. Matt Hardy and Chris Jericho will probably come out of this going into a singles feud. Inner Circle wins this one I think. 

*Cody vs Lance Archer - TNT Championship - Mike Tyson to Present the Title -* This one is gonna get crazy. I'm expecting Mike Tyson to knock someone out. I'm expecting Archer to attack Tyson. I'm expecting a Brandi return. And I'm expecting more from Jake's snake. Maybe he throws it on Tyson lol. I'm even expecting Arn and Jake to brawl a little. Should be a great match with a lot going on. I'm going with Cody to win this one while making Archer look good in the process. I say just have Tyson hit Archer in the face leading into the 2nd Cross-Roads for the win after Lance kicks out of the first one. Keep Lance looking like a beast and Cody winning would be fine. 

*Casino Ladder Match for AEW Title #1 Contendership* - Another crazy-ass match. This PPV is gonna be wild. There will be a lot of high spots. A lot of bumps. A lot of risks. A lot of holy shit moments. Can't wait. I'm going with the mystery guy to win, whoever it ends up being. 

*Nyla Rose vs Hikaru Shida - AEW Women's Title NO DQ Match* - Don't know what to expect from this one. I hope it's decent. Good move making it No DQ. Don't really care for either woman honestly. I'm just waiting for Anna Jay to debut and for Britt Baker to win the title. I'm going with Nyla Rose to retain. 

*Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander* - If Britt is good to go, I would put her over. This match doesn't really mean much, but it's always good to see Britt these days. 
*
MJF vs Jungle Boy* - This one should be good too. Could be the sleeper match of the night. MJF will pick up the victory and continue to be protected for the time being. 

*Shawn Spears vs Dustin Rhodes:* This is just to set up another feud between Spears and Cody for the TNT Title. Maybe add MJF to that for a Triple Threat feud. They both hate Cody and they both hate that he is a champion before they are. 

*Best Friends vs Private Party #1 Contendership for AEW Tag Titles* - This is all leading to Best Friends vs Death Triangle. Best Friends win here, then they beat Omega/Page after one of the 2 turns on the other, then PAC comes in hot with the Lucha Bros to continue their feud. 


Overall, its gonna be a damn good show. The top 3 main events are gonna be fire.


----------



## Purple Haze

Looking forward for the TNT title match, world title match, ladder match and Stadium stampede.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Pre-ordered it for 39.99 on PS4. Price is a tad strange since it's 49.99 Canadian everywhere else so I bit the bullet and split it with my girlfriend. Pretty excited for the event!


----------



## kazarn

Only $19.99 here, might go for it.


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263590698705514497


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263520692831649795


I’d imagine matches like Cody vs. Archer, Shida vs. Rose, and the Casino Ladder Match were probably always planned.

I can’t imagine Mox vs. Brodie was the plan because it’s way too soon for Brodie’s character to have this shot now. And I imagine the Elite vs. IC feud would be done by now as well if Blood & Guts hasn’t been cancelled.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> Pre-ordered it for 39.99 on PS4. Price is a tad strange since it's 49.99 Canadian everywhere else so I bit the bullet and split it with my girlfriend. Pretty excited for the event!


Ooh cheaper on PS4? nice tip! I was just gonna do B/R Live


----------



## RiverFenix

Fenix might be out as well - put Spears in the Ladder Match and put Goldust in the Stadium Stampede replacing Matt Jackson. Britt probably done for 9+ months. If she is out for basically a year I wonder if she just hangs up her boots and just becomes a full time Dentist.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> Ooh cheaper on PS4? nice tip! I was just gonna do B/R Live


It is for me here in Canada at least. It's 55$ on Fite TV and 49.99 on my cable provide. I would give it a look at least for sure


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fenix might be out as well - put Spears in the Ladder Match and put Goldust in the Stadium Stampede replacing Matt Jackson. Britt probably done for 9+ months. If she is out for basically a year I wonder if she just hangs up her boots and just becomes a full time Dentist.


Ugh, great. I suppose your suggestions are the best way to work around these things, but it still sucks.

As for Britt, the women's division needs enough help as it is; if the most fleshed out character needs to be removed for over half a year at minimum, then AEW will need to act fast to rectify this.


----------



## bdon

I’ve got a great idea! Put Dustin in the Stadium Stampede, and you can really give him a push. Give AEW fans some real time to get to know him now that you have helped them learn who Matt Hardy is!!! Yeah! That’s some goddamn “really good shit”. Such great storytelling they’ve done here!!!!

/end rant



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Weird card, weird booking.
> 
> I'm a broken record at this point but Mike Tyson should have been the outside enforcer for the Moxley vs Brodie match. Tyson stacking bodies of masked creepers distracting Brodie to allow Mox to finish him was the right booking here.
> 
> Cody vs Archer didn't need Tyson when they have both the TNT title and the personal stuff between Jake and Cody.
> 
> Dustin vs Spears might be the most random, useless PPV match added on the go-home show. Makes me believe Spears was going to be in the Ladder Match but the mystery person was signed/added late. Given there is only 4 PPV's a year, they still wanted Spears on the PPV and needed a match for him.
> 
> Ladder match can go any number of ways. I think it's a television cash in, not an ALL OUT II cash in so virtually any of the combatants could win.
> 
> I think *Darby* crashes and burns near then end with a reckless risk attempt. He has something cooking with Taz it seems for whatever reason. *Sky *and *Kaz* in the match is more to break up SCU. *Colt* and *Luchasaurus* are the catch wrestlers. *Sabian* has no chance - he's in there for a Penelope interference spot(or spots). *Fenix* vs Mox is probably bigger than a Dynamite title match, and that should be saved until when PAC and Penta are back around. Also Mox going from 5-on-1 vs IC, to being against Brodie and 5-6 Creepers, then 1-vs-Death Triangle can the guy just have a straight up one-on-one feud/match? OC could have won like how WWE just booked Otis' winning - catching the chip and winning by accident. Maybe they still go that way as *Orange Cassidy* vs Moxley for the AEW World Title could draw for television. And then you have the *mystery man* - if it's a name like Brian Cage I don't think you put him into a title match so quickly but establish them slowly. So they lose the match but start their first feud out of it. Cage vs Colt or something.
> 
> If I'm bookerman here I'd have Luchasaurus win. Moxley vs Luchasaurus is fine for a Dynamite ME. Also book Jack to beat MJF which drops MJF down the rankings and out of a title shot claim. This would open up MJF into interfering/injecting himself into the Moxley vs Luchasaurus story. Maybe have Luchasaurus neutralize Wardlow during the JB vs MJF match as reason for MJF to be pissed and feel cheated. LU interfered in his match costing him his ranking, he interfered in Luchasaurus' match.
> 
> *Why is Matt Hardy the focal point of the Stadium Stampede promo art? He was added kayfabe because Nick was injured and they needed a 5th for War Games. Omega and Hangman playing second fiddle to the WWE cast-off is ridiculous.*
> 
> I don't think Statlander vs Britt will be happening as Britt likey had her knee blown out last night. Swoll was at the venue last night, maybe put her in the match.
> 
> MJF vs Jungle Boy was seemingly booked to keep MJF out of the Ladder Match. Booking should have had MJF turning down being in the match since he's a #1 contender as he already beat Cody at Revolution and he's not risking his body in a car crash match. AEW could have then said fine, but you're still wrestling that night and you could lose your ranking if you lose to your opponent - Jungle Boy.
> 
> I doubt I'll be buying. If I do it's more of a "charitable donation" than actually wanting to buy to see the show.
> 
> Moxley should win
> Archer should win
> Luchasaurus should wins - not married to this. Could go 4-5 other ways.
> Shida should win
> Inner Circle should win - further Omega/Page vs Bucks stuff. Break Hardy off from this now as well.
> Jungle Boy should win
> Spears probably should win I guess.
> Britt should win vs Statlander. Statlander should beat any replacement.


I’m glad to see someone else understands how fucking stupid it is to make 45+ year old Matt Hardy the key figure in an Inner Circle vs Elite program. Yes, the Bucks and Page weren’t there, but you could have easily used this time to make Kenny look like the Best Bout Machine, making it look like he’s the better wrestler between he and Page.

But nah. Fuck that: WE HAVE MATT HARDY!! /wwe fangirling commences in Khan and the EVPs office


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> I’ve got a great idea! Put Dustin in the Stadium Stampede, and you can really give him a push. Give AEW fans some real time to get to know him now that you have helped them learn who Matt Hardy is!!! Yeah! That’s some goddamn “really good shit”. Such great storytelling they’ve done here!!!!
> 
> /end rant
> 
> I’m glad to see someone else understands how fucking stupid it is to make 45+ year old Matt Hardy the key figure in an Inner Circle vs Elite program. Yes, the Bucks and Page weren’t there, but you could have easily used this time to make Kenny look like the Best Bout Machine, making it look like he’s the better wrestler between he and Page.
> 
> But nah. Fuck that: WE HAVE MATT HARDY!! /wwe fangirling commences in Khan and the EVPs office


You're overreacting dude, it's not like Matt Hardy is front and center on the graphic...oh.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> You're overreacting dude, it's not like Matt Hardy is front and center on the graphic...oh.


Kenny Omega is a fucking joke. Why pay this guy so much damn money if you’re just going to use him as a midcard jobber to put over the WWE stars?


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fenix might be out as well - put Spears in the Ladder Match and put Goldust in the Stadium Stampede replacing Matt Jackson. Britt probably done for 9+ months. If she is out for basically a year I wonder if she just hangs up her boots and just becomes a full time Dentist.


Its been confirmed Fenix is fine.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega is a fucking joke. Why pay this guy so much damn money if you’re just going to use him as a midcard jobber to put over the WWE stars?


Even Jericho has been reported as wanting to go out with a match against Lance Storm of all people. If Jericho doesn't put Sammy over when the Inner Circle disbands (and it will, stables like this are made to break up), then I'll lose all faith.

As for Kenny, his problem from day one has been assuming that the American audience would be familiar enough with him, that him putting other guys over would give them a rub, when in reality he is just some guy to the average viewer that makes himself look like a dork far too often. Kenny should have been winning matches in the mid card from the beginning, cutting the odd promo to allow viewers to get to know the guy, and then once he's built up some credibility with this audience, he can start main eventing. Him being pinned against the field goal post and having water thrown on him came off like a nerd getting shoved into a locker by the jocks in an 80's movie.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega is a fucking joke. Why pay this guy so much damn money if you’re just going to use him as a midcard jobber to put over the WWE stars?


I think we understood with the 2548484848 times you said it.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> It is for me here in Canada at least. It's 55$ on Fite TV and 49.99 on my cable provide. I would give it a look at least for sure


Yeah I went and ordered it. Hopefully the stream is decent and I can figure out where to stream it from on PS4 LOL

I guess the one nice thing about B/R Live is that the other AEW PPVs I ordered are still there in one spot and they can still be viewed. Oh well I'm for it now.


----------



## Medic

PavelGaborik said:


> Pre-ordered it for 39.99 on PS4. Price is a tad strange since it's 49.99 Canadian everywhere else so I bit the bullet and split it with my girlfriend. Pretty excited for the event!


Bit of a diffrence in prices, I'm buying it from Australia and getting charged 28 Canadian through FITE TV


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> Kenny Omega is a fucking joke. Why pay this guy so much damn money if you’re just going to use him as a midcard jobber to put over the WWE stars?


Bro at some point you and your friends gotta get bored with this schtick. Wrestling is not as serious as you think it is lol. If you're not having fun with the show, then there is plenty of content on Netflix that you would think is more "logical". Seems like that would be a better use of your valuable time if everything constantly pisses you off in AEW. There are great series out there that you can wrap your head around. I would recommend Homeland. Or Black Mirror. Those series makes plenty of sense. Wrestling has always been dumb and clearly it's not for you if your feelings are hurt every week.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro at some point you and your friends gotta get bored with this schtick. Wrestling is not as serious as you think it is lol. If you're not having fun with the show, then there is plenty of content on Netflix that you would think is more "logical". Seems like that would be a better use of your valuable time if everything constantly pisses you off in AEW. There are great series out there that you can wrap your head around. I would recommend Homeland. Or Black Mirror. Those series makes plenty of sense. Wrestling has always been dumb and clearly it's not for you if your feelings are hurt every week.


Wrestling is like sport though. You don't get passionate when your sports team doesn't make the right decisions?

Homeland doesn't make sense either. Carrie would never be welcomed back no matter how good at her job she is  I have 3 episodes left. Don't spoil it for me.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Wrestling is like sport though. You don't get passionate when your sports team doesn't make the right decisions?
> 
> Homeland doesn't make sense either. Carrie would never be welcomed back no matter how good at her job she is  I have 3 episodes left. Don't spoil it for me.


I just started the last season lol. You don't spoil it for me haha.

Wrestling is still pre-determined though. I don't look at it like I look at UFC, the NFL, or the NBA. I feel like its literally impossible to take it as seriously as some people do. Just have fun with the show and turn your mind off. If you're a wrestling fan then you've been doing that for the last 15-30 years watching WWE right?...because WWE's logic is so stupid and ridiculous that they make AEW execs look like rocket scientists. If you're not having fun, then move on. There's a lot of great content out here to watch.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> I just started the last season lol. You don't spoil it for me haha.
> 
> Wrestling is still pre-determined though. I don't look at it like I look at UFC, the NFL, or the NBA. I feel like its literally impossible to take it as seriously as some people do. Just have fun with the show and turn your mind off. If you're a wrestling fan then you've been doing that for the last 15-30 years watching WWE right?...because WWE's logic is so stupid and ridiculous that they make AEW execs look like rocket scientists. If you're not having fun, then move on. There's a lot of great content out here to watch.


All we've ever complained about is the fact that we could be having more fun in wrestling. WWE has kicked us when we were down for a decade, this company made promises and has given us some pretty poor, WWE level stuff. I'm going to continue watching and critiquing the things I don't like and so should other people. It's the only way things will change for the better. Cody seems to have a clue for booking, hopefully he gets more involved with everyone's stuff so they can all look good instead of just him.


----------



## Aedubya

Over on this side of the pond is FiteTV the only way to watch Double Or Nothing 2?

Really don't want to have to watch this on a Tablet


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Over on this side of the pond is FiteTV the only way to watch Double Or Nothing 2?
> 
> Really don't want to have to watch this on a Tablet


Claro already answered you in the TV ratings thread.


----------



## Jman55

rbl85 said:


> Claro already answered you in the TV ratings thread.


Doesn't that answer only apply to AEW Dynamite though? cause ITV's PPV service is no longer a thing after all last I checked (think because of what I just mentioned the only way is Fite but if there is another way will be glad to be proven wrong)

On topic of the show itself though the pandemic did cause some of the booking to be a bit off and it does show at times (plus AEW in general did make a couple of mistakes they are by no means perfect) I'm still overall very excited and am looking forward to this show a lot especially the stadium stampede match.


----------



## taker1986

I'm watching it on FiteTV. That's me purchased the PPV. 

Mox/Brodie - This is the weakest PPV main event they've had so far, and the outcome is very predictable with Mox pretty much guaranteed to retain. Should be a pretty decent match considering they've worked together several times before and I expect a lot of fuckery with the Dark Order getting involved. 

IC/Elite - This is by far the match I'm most excited about. If the street fight 2 weeks ago and the stadium brawl on Wednesday are anything to go by this should be pretty wild. Winner - IC

Archer/Cody - Archer should win here and become a dominant champion. Cody doesn't need this as much. Winner - Archer

Shida/Nyla - I'd put the title on Shida here, she deserves it after the run she's been on and along with Britt has really carried the Women's division the last few months. Sadly I think Nyla will probably retain though. Winner - Nyla 

Casino ladder match - Again another match I'm looking forward too. I think the 9th entrant is either Cobb or Cage although I wouldn't rule out Gulak either. Should be some crazy spots in this match with the likes of OC, Scorpio, Fenix and Darby. Out of the 8 confirmed entrants Darby seems the logical choice to win so I'll go with Darby. 

MJF/Jungle Boy - This could potentially be one of the best matches of the PPV. Winner - MJF

Britt/Statlander - I doubt this match will happen though. I'd have Swole as Britts replacement. 

Spears/Dustin - I expect Spears to win. I don't care either way. 

Best Friends/PP - Should be a good kickoff match. I expect Best Friends to win and challenge Omega/Page for the titles. 

Overall this looks a really strong PPV considering they only a 3 weeks of buildup.


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> Claro already answered you in the TV ratings thread.


Incorrect but well done on looking like a jackass while trying to make me look like one


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Incorrect but well done on looking* like a jackass* while trying to make me look like one


Why so much aggressiveness ?

I just answered calmly to your post thinking that you were asking the same question…..the one looking more like a jackass is you bud…..

So yeah the PPV is I think only on FiteTv.for the UK


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> All we've ever complained about is the fact that we could be having more fun in wrestling. WWE has kicked us when we were down for a decade, this company made promises and has given us some pretty poor, WWE level stuff. I'm going to continue watching and critiquing the things I don't like and so should other people. It's the only way things will change for the better. Cody seems to have a clue for booking, hopefully he gets more involved with everyone's stuff so they can all look good instead of just him.


They didn't really make any promises though except for 2. They only said it would be an alternative and that they would take tag team wrestling seriously. The fans put words in their mouths because they were so damaged from WWE so now some are trying to force AEW into their vision, the vision Vince wouldn't give them. AEW has made wrestling very fun again for most viewers. I look forward to every Wednesday night now and I watch the whole show through. I can only ask for so much after WWE's abuse of my inner fan. I never thought I would be into wrestling at this level again. All of their PPV's have been fire. We can only demand so much. On social media all I see is praise most of the time. There are subsets of fans that will never be happy at the end of the day and AEW will soon realize that. They can't keep catering to those people. They have to right now seeing as they are so new but it won't last forever. Some fans will always have an angle as to why something deserves to be shit on, and usually they are the most noisy and vocal about it.

If Omega wins the gold, then he's pushing himself because he's an exec, if he doesn't win it then he's booking himself like a geek. If The Revolt come in to feud with the Bucks, they will be labeled as ex-WWE guys trying to make it TNA again by taking spots from AEW talent. If they don't feud with the Bucks, then AEW will be blasted for not giving us the best tag team wrestling division in the world like they promised. If Britt Baker wins the title, she's too green, if she doesn't then AEW is not pushing talent while they're hot. If Cody doesn't win the TNT Title then its off to a bad start because its not being built up by a star. If he wins then he's only "pushing" himself. We can even take it to WWE. Before Kofi was pushed it was "Why are African American talent never pushed, Vince is racist and doesn't give anyone chances" then after he won the gold it was "Why is this mid-card act in the main event taking my favorite wrestlers spot?" When they didn't push Bryan and AJ it was "WWE wastes talent", now that they have been pushed they are "uncharismatic indy talent who are killing ratings". If Cody doesn't push himself, its "AEW is not making stars", but when he pushes himself as a big deal its "He's taking the spotlight for himself!!" I could go on forever.

You know what people would most likely say if AEW had a product completely different from WWE? "They're trying to change the rules and the vibe of wrestling and no one is going to watch...they're trying to fix what isn't broke instead of just booking good storylines". Lucha Underground gets criticized for stuff like that all the time.

They are going to eventually reach the point where they stop listening as much, because you can't please everybody. They have listened pretty well so far. The fans have complained about not enough in ring promos, entrance music being too low, the Nightmare Collective being shit, Britt Baker being a babyface, Hangman Page not being enough of a star, and all of those things have changed for the better. I can almost guarantee that match lengths will be cut short now that fans are complaining about that. But then you are going to have people come out and say that there isn't "enough" wrestling on the show. They can't win. No wrestling promotion can. That's why WWE doesn't listen to fans anymore. You can make them happy but they will shit on you regardless. WWE takes its neglect to the extreme but I think you get my point.

The way that they have handled things since the pandemic started has been nothing short of amazing. It's crazy how half of their roster could be gone and people could be still so excited for DON all things considered. The show is gonna be nothing but fun. Yes we could be having "more" fun, we always can just depending on people's storyline preferences, but at the same time you gotta cut these guys a break at some point.


----------



## bdon

There is a happy medium between booking yourselves as the only story going (Cody) and booking yourself to be Matt fucking Hardy’s dimwit, always getting his ass kicked right hand man (Omega).


----------



## Erik.

Countdown to Double or Nothing on tonight at 10pm


----------



## AEWMoxley

Erik. said:


> Countdown to Double or Nothing on tonight at 10pm


They always do a great job with these.


----------



## Erik.

AEWMoxley said:


> They always do a great job with these.


Their video packages and build up to matches are always very very good. 

They made Moxley/Hager seem like a huge deal through build up and video packages and that was just a Dynamite main event!


----------



## kyledriver

Just pre ordered on PS4, it was 40$. I'm damn excited for the ladder match and the stampede match. 

The only match I don't really care for is the Shawn spears/Dustin match up

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

- shida should have been the 1st womens champion! she better win it here.

- dustin rhodes/spears thing is too rushed build for me to care about

- I hope Cody and Mox win.


----------



## Aewwe

Thought they'd have announced Penelope Ford as a replacement by now. By all accounts, Britt will blatantly not be able to compete, so Penelope would be the obvious choice considering she has been there in the pandemic and was one of the 4 in the very recent Dynamite match. It would be a shame if they just removed it from the card and an extended Dustin-Spears match was effectively the replacement.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Aewwe said:


> Thought they'd have announced Penelope Ford as a replacement by now. By all accounts, Britt will blatantly not be able to compete, so Penelope would be the obvious choice considering she has been there in the pandemic and was one of the 4 in the very recent Dynamite match. It would be a shame if they just removed it from the card and *an extended Dustin-Spears match *was effectively the replacement.


God, I hope not. Add a few minutes to the Stadium Stampede match and a few minutes to maybe the Ladder match, MJF/Jungle Boy, and the World title match, anything but Spears/Dustin.


----------



## kazarn

Hoping Dustin wins that one, don't wanna see Shawn Spears on my screen anymore. He fucking blows.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263882560238747649
Also I'm interested how they'll film the Stampede match - five camera guys each tasked with following a member of one of the sides and potentially split or quartered screen should the wrestlers pair off in various different parts of the arena? Or is the plan to have them just all brawl together around the stadium? Also does the finish have to be in the ring? Do we have the rules for this match? I'd love an elimination format, with pinfalls happening only in the ring. That way they could brawl all over the stadium but need to bring back their opponent to the ring to pin them so you could have somebody sprinting from the top of the stadium trying to get into the ring to make a save to break up a pin. Also a pin elimination would get one side the numbers advantage for an odd number beat down.

Also I don't think Jericho's choice of weapon to carry around should be overlooked. If Sting ever wrestles again it will be in a tag or even multiman match IMO, heavy on storyline. Booker T thinks Sting has a match or two still in him and that he wants to write his own ending and AEW would have a lot of appeal to him. Sting fought against the nWo numbers game his whole career. 

I wouldn't totally discount a Sting appearance at the PPV. A fanboy theory of mine has been Tyson was square pegged into the title presentation round hole because something bigger was in store for Moxley vs Brodie and that could have been Sting to make the save against the creepers. This would give fans Moxley vs Sting face vs face match at All Out. 

Also the Darby Allin as a young Sting comparison echo's in my memory as well. Was that just an honest comparison off the cuff during commentary from Cody and Schiavone or laying seeds. Darby could bump his ass off for Sting.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263882560238747649
> Also I'm interested how they'll film the Stampede match - five camera guys each tasked with following a member of one of the sides and potentially split or quartered screen should the wrestlers pair off in various different parts of the arena? Or is the plan to have them just all brawl together around the stadium? Also does the finish have to be in the ring? Do we have the rules for this match? I'd love an elimination format, with pinfalls happening only in the ring. That way they could brawl all over the stadium but need to bring back their opponent to the ring to pin them so you could have somebody sprinting from the top of the stadium trying to get into the ring to make a save to break up a pin. Also a pin elimination would get one side the numbers advantage for an odd number beat down.
> 
> Also I don't think Jericho's choice of weapon to carry around should be overlooked. If Sting ever wrestles again it will be in a tag or even multiman match IMO, heavy on storyline. Booker T thinks Sting has a match or two still in him and that he wants to write his own ending and AEW would have a lot of appeal to him. Sting fought against the nWo numbers game his whole career.
> 
> I wouldn't totally discount a Sting appearance at the PPV. A fanboy theory of mine has been Tyson was square pegged into the title presentation round hole because something bigger was in store for Moxley vs Brodie and that could have been Sting to make the save against the creepers. This would give fans Moxley vs Sting face vs face match at All Out.
> 
> Also the Darby Allin as a young Sting comparison echo's in my memory as well. Was that just an honest comparison off the cuff during commentary from Cody and Schiavone or laying seeds. Darby could bump his ass off for Sting.


I think JR said it was a one fall match on Dynamite. Meaning that the end of the match will probably see all 10 guys in the double ring hitting their finishers.


----------



## RiverFenix

> AEW is reportedly taping the big Stadium Stampede match today in Jacksonville, Florida.
> 
> It was noted on Wrestling Observer Live that the big ten-man match is being taped today so AEW can edit everything to be added to tomorrow's live broadcast of the Double Or Nothing pay-per-view.
> Stadium Stampede will likely air as the main event of Saturday's pay-per-view. The match will air from the empty TIAA Bank Field, the home of the NFL's Jacksonville Jaguars, with The Elite (The Young Bucks, AEW World Tag Team Champions Kenny Omega & Hangman Page) and Matt Hardy vs. The Inner Circle (Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, Jake Hager, Santana, Ortiz).





> It's believed that the Stadium Stampede match will feature a few cameo appearances and some surprises. The wrestlers will have the entire stadium and football field to do battle on, and there will be a ring in the middle of the field, perhaps on the 50 yard line_._


I guess this answers my question as to how it would be filmed. Going to be weird - start in the ring, but then fights all over the stadium? Who is the legal man if it's single fall?

Cameo's and surprises - this is basically Money in the Bank at Titan Towers isn't it. Did AEW see that and think "we can do better than that" or was this booked and Vince stole the idea saying "Let's do it first and see them try and beat us".

They'll have to tape it after nightfall later tonight if they want to air it as the main event tomorrow.


----------



## Aedubya

Iron Mike to KO Guevara


----------



## ABH-22

What are we predicting for the inevitable turn of Page/Bucks/Omega ? I hope whatever happens Omega will go heel. The bucks I'm indifferent on, if they turn heel with Kenny then that's cool i'm here for it. But I think i'd prefer The Revolt to take out the bucks and for Omega to just turn on Page.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> Yeah I went and ordered it. Hopefully the stream is decent and I can figure out where to stream it from on PS4 LOL
> 
> I guess the one nice thing about B/R Live is that the other AEW PPVs I ordered are still there in one spot and they can still be viewed. Oh well I'm for it now.



If you still don't know where to find it - it's in the "my videos" section under live events.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess this answers my question as to how it would be filmed. Going to be weird - start in the ring, but then fights all over the stadium? Who is the legal man if it's single fall?
> 
> Cameo's and surprises - this is basically Money in the Bank at Titan Towers isn't it. Did AEW see that and think "we can do better than that" or was this booked and Vince stole the idea saying "Let's do it first and see them try and beat us".
> 
> They'll have to tape it after nightfall later tonight if they want to air it as the main event tomorrow.


I reckon AEW got some ideas from WrestleMania - the graveyard match in particular. Just hoping for no corny music,


----------



## Prosper

ABH-22 said:


> What are we predicting for the inevitable turn of Page/Bucks/Omega ? I hope whatever happens Omega will go heel. The bucks I'm indifferent on, if they turn heel with Kenny then that's cool i'm here for it. But I think i'd prefer The Revolt to take out the bucks and for Omega to just turn on Page.


I'm thinking that's what they're going with, except I think Omega will turn in their tag team title match against The Best Friends as opposed to at DON.


----------



## ABH-22

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm thinking that's what they're going with, except I think Omega will turn in their tag team title match against The Best Friends as opposed to at DON.


I was thinking maybe Kenny makes Hangman defend the titles on his own, heel it up a bit.


----------



## shandcraig

I know this is irrelevant but fuck does the AEW logo look good in all silver. I always loved the shape design of it and even the sorta rough lines through the letters. Not entirely sold on the colors. Its good though ! lol random commment nevermind me.


Regardless of no crowd i have a feeling this ppv is going to be pretty dam good. What a shame and i hope when crowds can come back AEW will have some momentum and shit starts rolling !

The bucks as heels are still fucking nerds. I would rather Paige never fully turns on Kenny and its a twist and like some say Kenny goes heel. I think Kenny and Hangman can be much better heels than nerds orus . Keep Cody as the golden boy face and much later on have him turn heel in a few years on a bigger level after so much baby face time lol.


----------



## Prosper

Looks like they completely took Britt Baker vs Statlander off the show without replacing it. I guess there's no other match to book, everyone is either booked in the Stadium Stampede or the Casino Ladder Match. If Luchasaurus wasn't already booked I would replace it with Wardlow vs Luchasaurus.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Will there be a pre-show?

Also not a fan of them removing Statlander from the card entirely. Ford would've been a serviceable replacement and I'm sure she's still around.


----------



## El Hammerstone

PavelGaborik said:


> Will there be a pre-show?
> 
> Also not a fan of them removing Statlander from the card entirely. Ford would've been a serviceable replacement and I'm sure she's still around.


Private Party vs. Best Friends is on the pre show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

My predictions for the card (winners in bold)

*Inner circle *vs The Elite - I think as others have stated there will be some drama/a turn that costs them. Potentially even a new debuting superstar or two costing them but I'm leaning towards a heel turn at this point.

*Moxley *vs Brodie Lee - (We all know he isn't losing the title yet easiest pick on the card)

*Cody *vs Archer - I really, really hope I'm wrong on this one as I think Archer needs the victory a lot more to solidify himself but I have a feeling we end up with the same old lame underdog overcoming the odds crap storyline that WWE attempts to feed us feud after feud.

*Nyla* vs Shida - Another one I hope I'm wrong about. I'm slightly less confident in this one, I'm slightly leaning Nyla almost essentially because I'm not convinced they'll take the title off Nyla this quickly. Shida should win and I hope she does. This one is almost a coin flip imo

Luchasaurus vs Scorpio Sky vs Rey Fenix vs Kip Sabian vs Orange Cassidy vs Frankie Kazarian vs *Darby Allin *vs Colt Cobana vs Mystery opponent - I think Allin would make the most sense out of all the guys listed here but that certainly depends on the mystery opponent. If Jeff Cobb returns or we get a debut from Brian Cage that will certainly make things a lot more interesting. Pac returning is also something I've considered but after AEW running a promo of his this week I feel that kind of takes him out of the equation as it would simply be a tad underwhelming. I'm trying to keep my expectations in check but if it's Cage that is a HUGE signing by AEW.

Jungle Boy vs *MJF *- I like Jungle Boy and I really like the fact that he's been making a notable effort to bulk but MJF is simply more polished and ahead of him on the food chain at this point. MJF winning this one makes a lot more sense.

*Shawn Spears *vs Dustin Rhodes - Seems like they've been giving Spears a slight push lately and we know Dustin is near the end of his career. This one could go either way but I'm leaning Spears.

*Best Friends *_vs _Private Party - Another close one on paper that could go either way I just feel AEW view the Best Friends as a bit higher on the food chain right now. The Best Friends will likely pull out the W here imo.


----------



## shandcraig

Wish we could all be in a live chat yapping away together for the show


----------



## Erik.

So the Stadium Stampede is taped - hopefully it's all our carnage and arleast commentate on live after the JR debacle.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> So the Stadium Stampede is taped - hopefully it's all our carnage and arleast commentate on live after the JR debacle.


Figured. It would be incredibly tricky to do a match like this live I feel.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> Figured. It would be incredibly tricky to do a match like this live I feel.


Yeah, agreed. 

Stadium is huge, could have really been a mess live. Arleast this allows it to be fine tuned.


----------



## shandcraig

Honestly this is amazing and never been done before in the sense of just a ring in a bug empty stadium and fighting all through out it. This should ne pretty fun. Hopefully we still get entrances lol


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> Honestly this is amazing and never been done before in the sense of just a ring in a bug empty stadium and fighting all through out it. This should ne pretty fun. Hopefully we still get entrances lol


Cody hinted at a stage set up - so hopefully it's nice and unique. 

I remember how excited me and you both were last year before Double or Nothing over the stage set up alone.


----------



## El Hammerstone

shandcraig said:


> Honestly this is amazing and never been done before in the sense of just a ring in a bug empty stadium and fighting all through out it. This should ne pretty fun. Hopefully we still get entrances lol


Maybe they could run through some Elite and IC banners ala college football teams.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Cody hinted at a stage set up - so hopefully it's nice and unique.
> 
> I remember how excited me and you both were last year before Double or Nothing over the stage set up alone.



What do you mean? As in different set up or stuff added the current one? Or stage setup for the stampede stadium. Seems like a waste of money to build a stage for 1 match but i wont complain! Lol

And ya i thought the stage for don was very fitting, i was there live. But it made no sense to use it for dynamite. Your shows called Dynamite but your stage set has chandeliers LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

PavelGaborik said:


> Will there be a pre-show?
> 
> Also not a fan of them removing Statlander from the card entirely. Ford would've been a serviceable replacement and I'm sure she's still around.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263998830313443330


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> What do you mean? As in different set up or stuff added the current one? Or stage setup for the stampede stadium. Seems like a waste of money to build a stage for 1 match but i wont complain! Lol
> 
> And ya i thought the stage for don was very fitting, i was there live. But it made no sense to use it for dynamite. Your shows called Dynamite but your stage set has chandeliers LOL


Nah, I meant like a unique stage for the event itself.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263998830313443330


Interesting that they're addressing the injury on PPV - something tells me that means she'll be out for the year..


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Nah, I meant like a unique stage for the event itself.



Yeah it was very fitting and very vegas.I was just saying it was so weird they kept using it for Dynamite when the stage does not and still does not fit the name.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263998830313443330


Awesome!


----------



## TD Stinger

The one bright side for Statlander is that she’ll probably win this match because I didn’t see her beating Britt.

I just hope they have better chemistry than they did in that 4 Way a couple weeks ago.


----------



## thorn123

Unpopular opinion: I like Brodie Lee (not so much the dark order) and hope he screws Mox out of the title with some antics
Normal opinion: Cody has been great putting people over. I hope he does it once more with Archer....then Cody can turn heel


----------



## Oracle

Fenix out aswell now

Joey Janela in

le cry


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oracle said:


> Fenix out aswell now
> 
> Joey Janela in
> 
> le cry


 🤢 🤮


----------



## Prosper

Oracle said:


> Fenix out aswell now
> 
> Joey Janela in
> 
> le cry


Damnnnnn, too bad Pentagon or PAC can't make it in his place, that floating flip he did on Dynamite looked dangerous as fuck lol, accident just waiting to happen


----------



## RainmakerV2

Yay a bunch of meaningless dives and throwing a 300 pound person onto a 120 pound person on the go home show for no reason and look what happens. Oh well. Everyone had to get their MOVEZ in.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fenix being out of that match for the likes of Janela really hurts my excitement for it....can't stand Janela and Fenix is one of my favorite performers in all of the Wrestling.

Really hope the mystery opponent is Cobb or Cage. Would mark out for Cage.


----------



## kyledriver

Damn Fenix was gonna be one of the stars in that match. Hopefully janella takes all the bumps now lol. Protect the other guys 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I love how they just have to overbook the ladder match and have 9 guys in it so the comedy replacement of Janela is now competing for the number one contendership for the World Title. Laughable.

Hey AEW, here's a clue, why not just have 8 guys in the ladder match? Nooo, would make too much sense.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love how they just have to overbook the ladder match and have 9 guys in it so the comedy replacement of Janela is now competing for the number one contendership for the World Title. Laughable.
> 
> Hey AEW, here's a clue, why not just have 8 guys in the ladder match? Nooo, would make too much sense.


Makes sense, sometimes less is more. Then you have some people who will bitch saying AEW promoted it with 9...so you can't win.

Damn i'm still on the fence on the ppv. I guess depends on my mood and situation ill see if i buy it. If it wasnt for this site i would have probably forgotten it's tomorrow.


----------



## Cult03

Is this still going to cost $50?


----------



## Oracle

Cult03 said:


> Is this still going to cost $50?


Its actually 20 dollars for us in AUS on ps4.

but its still not worth it.


----------



## Cult03

Oracle said:


> Its actually 20 dollars for us in AUS on ps4.
> 
> but its still not worth it.


They're usually pretty proactive with the illegal streams as far as I've heard so if you want it live you'll have to watch it legally. Personally I can't justify paying money for this and I don't believe they should expect anyone to do so. Will be the first AEW PPV I haven't paid for I think. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## thorn123

AU$30 on fite tv, which is about US$20. Really looking fwd to it. I give major props to AEW


----------



## Oracle

Cult03 said:


> They're usually pretty proactive with the illegal streams as far as I've heard so if you want it live you'll have to watch it legally. Personally I can't justify paying money for this and I don't believe they should expect anyone to do so. Will be the first AEW PPV I haven't paid for I think. Disappointing to say the least.


You can always find a stream if you look hard enough.

ive supported them in the past but i cant justify supporting them for this


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This really should be a fantastic PPV. I’m very excited to see how they book the Casino ladder match and the Stadium Stampede. It’s a shame that we’ve got a throwaway as the world title match; but otherwise this looks to be a classic.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fenix is out?


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Fenix being out of that match for the likes of Janela really hurts my excitement for it....can't stand Janela and Fenix is one of my favorite performers in all of the Wrestling.
> 
> Really hope the mystery opponent is Cobb or Cage. Would mark out for Cage.


Janela is perfect for that type of match.


----------



## Aewwe

Is there anywhere to watch the Countdown show from last night for those in the UK (other than Fite)? I thought they would have wanted to make it widely available to as many as possible to drive last minute buys.


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> Janela is perfect for that type of match.


What the hell.. When your other option was Rey Fenix, Joey Janela is not even close to being perfect for that type of match. I honestly just think some of you will defend absolutely everything AEW does. At this point every single thing the company has been criticized about has been defended by at least one of you. If you think he's an ok fit, fine, but stop with the hyperbole. Perfect for the match.. Fucking hell.

The surprise better be fucking good.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263966807091707907


----------



## rbl85

Cult03 said:


> What the hell.. When your other option was Rey Fenix, Joey Janela is not even close to being perfect for that type of match. I honestly just think some of you will defend absolutely everything AEW does. At this point every single thing the company has been criticized about has been defended by at least one of you. If you think he's an ok fit, fine, but stop with the hyperbole. Perfect for the match.. Fucking hell.
> 
> The surprise better be fucking good.


His perfect for the role is going to have which is taking the most dangerous bump.


----------



## Jman55

Cult03 said:


> What the hell.. When your other option was Rey Fenix, Joey Janela is not even close to being perfect for that type of match. I honestly just think some of you will defend absolutely everything AEW does. At this point every single thing the company has been criticized about has been defended by at least one of you. If you think he's an ok fit, fine, but stop with the hyperbole. Perfect for the match.. Fucking hell.
> 
> The surprise better be fucking good.


Though I'm upset at Fenix being out (Seriously even if perhaps these dumb af bumps on the go home show were the talents ideas you'd think the company would at least warn them to not do that shit with an important PPV coming up that has already had booking issues due to a pandemic) and I have mentioned before I can't stand Janela as an on screen personality there is one aspect of on screen wrestling he is good at......taking massive bumps so as much as it pains me to admit he is not the worst choice for a replacement (an enormous downgrade from Fenix and claiming he's perfect for the match is hyperbole to the max when if the world was actually ok there'd be about 10 better options but at least he has a chance to do the one thing he can do really well)

I do agree though with Fenix gone I only have one person in this match I really feel both can win and I want to (and it's Darby who I know you really hate so I assume you have none?) the surprise better be a really good one to make up for that (my hope is Brian Cage but Cobb or Gulak would be fine choices as well)


----------



## Aewwe

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263998830313443330


I'm pleased about that. Kris gets to stay on the card (and most likely a W rather than a L), and Penelope deserves it because she would have been pretty much the only main roster female wrestler not to have a match (even if there inevitably would have been some kind of spot for her with Kip in the ladder match).


----------



## Aewwe

That's obviously pleased as in it was inevitable that Britt would be off the card, and this is better than just scrapping it altogether, rather than pleased that Britt is injured so Penelope gets in.


----------



## Geeee

I'd have put in Jimmy Havoc instead of Janela, since he's actually been on TV getting wins and he's a mad lad. Oh well. Plus, I was friends in high school with a guy who looked just like Jimmy Havoc, so that always amuses me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263966807091707907


Lmao this looks so poverty

I’m sure it’ll reflect well on TV though


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Geeee said:


> I'd have put in Jimmy Havoc instead of Janela, since he's actually been on TV getting wins and he's a mad lad. Oh well.


Havoc OR Janella. I don’t mind. You know Janella is willing to “throw caution to the wind” lmao. Does Havoc take heavy bumps like that?


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> Lmao this looks so poverty
> 
> I’m sure it’ll reflect well on TV though


Its only for the taped Stadium Stampede match. 

The rest is at Dailys place - like Dynamite is. So hopefully a decent unique entrance.


----------



## Geeee

optikk sucks said:


> Havoc OR Janella. I don’t mind. You know Janella is willing to “throw caution to the wind” lmao. Does Havoc take heavy bumps like that?


I dunno. I guess I was just thinking about rankings instead of utility. I guess thinking of booking, putting in Havoc really changes the match because all of a sudden he and Kip Sabian would be working together the whole time. But I bet Havoc will be out there anyway? And maybe they already have a 10-man spot planned that already includes Jimmy Havoc O_0


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> His perfect for the role is going to have which is taking the most dangerous bump.


Luther could have done that.. Shit, you want dangerous bumps, apparently Nyla Rose can do them too. This is a PPV. People are paying to watch it. He'd want to do more than take a dangerous bump in a match that can give you a world title shot. The whole field is lower mid carders.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just bought it this morning

admittedly, if it was 50 bucks like in the US, I might’ve skipped - as the empty arena shows are a little bit harder to shell out for - but the card looks good and 19 GBP is not bad, price of a movie ticket

so, excited for this

predictions

Ladder match - Darby
Nyla / Shida - Nyla
Brodie / Mox - mmmm...... Mox - with Brodie subsequently losing his shit in the coming weeks

Stadium Stampede - Inner Circle with shock debut after they win (Elite will only stand tall at Blood and Guts I think)
Spears / Dustin - Dustin, as he needs a comeback win

Archer / Cody - Archer, the guy is a beast and deserves it

Kris / Penelope - Kris, she needs a win

Jungle Boy / MJF - MJF to keep his undefeated streak going

Debuts, shocks and all the rest -> hard to say, lots of potentials - from his twitter I’m definitely getting a Sting vibe

Most hyped for:

Cody / Archer
JB / MJF


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> Its only for the taped Stadium Stampede match.
> 
> The rest is at Dailys place - like Dynamite is. So hopefully a decent unique entrance.


I couldn’t imagine if this was live though. The camera man would have problems keeping up with everyone, unless they use the hard cam. Holy shit imagine if they used the hard cam 😳


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263966807091707907


This match is Falls Count Anywhere right? Makes you wonder why they would even have a ring, lol. Though they probably want some traditional wrestling spots in there as well. Curious to see how it's put together.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> This match is Falls Count Anywhere right? Makes you wonder why they would even have a ring, lol. Though they probably want some traditional wrestling spots in there as well. Curious to see how it's put together.


Didnt they say something like the match starts in a ring at the 50 yard line and then anything goes? 

Think it's definitely falls count anywhere. Should be wild either way. Looks like a big production.


----------



## SparrowPrime

any expecting any shock debuts tonight? Perhaps during the inner circle/elite match or mystery man in the casino ladder match?

I'm kind of thinking Hangman turns on the Elite and joins Inner Circle. Tag titles will be addressed later...setting up Cody to be back with The Elite for Blood and Guts and come the match, when it looks like the Elite is low in numbers, a debuting Marty Scurl comes in and helps The Elite to victory setting up Jericho/Marty fued.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is the Stampede match a tag match? If it starts in the ring, is it just an all out 5 on 5 brawl? I mean if it's a tag match that can then go anywhere how can tags be made. And who is the legal man to be pinned from each team? 

If anybody can be pinned at any time to end the match then does that mean there will be five referees following around each potential pair off if they spread out all over the stadium? Or will they basically move en mass all over the place?


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is the Stampede match a tag match? If it starts in the ring, is it just an all out 5 on 5 brawl? I mean if it's a tag match that can then go anywhere how can tags be made. And who is the legal man to be pinned from each team?
> 
> If anybody can be pinned at any time to end the match then does that mean there will be five referees following around each potential pair off if they spread out all over the stadium? Or will they basically move en mass all over the place?


Its a cinematic free for all. 

I don't think it's ever been entirely confirmed. I assume it'll just be like the match we had on Dynamite a few weeks back except with 6 more competitors.


----------



## Boldgerg

Hoping Brian Cage is the mystery ladder match guy.


----------



## Prosper

I have no idea who this Brian Cage guy is everyone is so hyped about. I could watch YT clips but I think I’d rather be introduced to him live. (If he debuts)


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> Lmao this looks so poverty
> 
> I’m sure it’ll reflect well on TV though


I actually don't think it looks too bad it's definitely a unique match type which they deserve credit for. Lets just hope they deliver and their production team manages to catch all the best stuff.



Cult03 said:


> Luther could have done that.. Shit, you want dangerous bumps, apparently Nyla Rose can do them too. This is a PPV. People are paying to watch it. He'd want to do more than take a dangerous bump in a match that can give you a world title shot. The whole field is lower mid carders.


If it's all about dangerous bumps you could legit put anyone on really.

I don't know, I personally would be much more excited if it was 9 guys who were all genuine contenders for the belt or were the future of AEW but someone will win and then be fed to Moxley anyway so probably best not to put the guys with real potential in it.


----------



## Not Lying

Love these hype videos


----------



## AEWMoxley

The Definition of Technician said:


> Love these hype videos


Unsurprisingly, the Moxley/Brodie one is far ahead in views than all the others (including the Stadium Stampede one.)


----------



## Corporate Rock

Well I should be floating in a Vegas pool right now so I’m upset lol. But I am looking forward to this event anyways from my TV room. 

I‘m looking forward to Stampede match and Cody/Archer and Snake/Arn the most.


----------



## shandcraig

optikk sucks said:


> Lmao this looks so poverty
> 
> I’m sure it’ll reflect well on TV though


poverty ? its a ring in the middle of a stadium for 1 match. What the fuck drugs are you on ? you want a fucking wrestlemania setup ? you high bro


----------



## shandcraig

TD Stinger said:


> This match is Falls Count Anywhere right? Makes you wonder why they would even have a ring, lol. Though they probably want some traditional wrestling spots in there as well. Curious to see how it's put together.



I think it makes sense because its like they start in the ring and it will look cool then wander around the stadium and maybe end it back in the ring ?


----------



## punkypower

Happy DoN2 Day, y'all!!

This is the first PPV that I'll be ordering and watching live in at least a decade!!

That being said, I'm still not sold on the card.

Most excited about:
1. Cody vs Murderhawk
2. Iron Mike Tyson
3. Rose vs Shida
4. PP vs BF
5. MJF vs JB

I think I'm the one person on the forum who is looking to the buy-in match and hoping for a Private Party win.

Really don't care at all about Mox vs Brodie. Now that Ford is in, not looking forward to the match with Stadtlander. Hoping the Stadium Stampede is as exciting as you guys are predicting.

See y'all live!! Have a FANTABULOUS Saturday!!


----------



## ElTerrible

The Definition of Technician said:


> Love these hype videos


 Taz picking Shida to win...somehow. 

I´d be totally up for Nyla going to the top rope to finish off Shida with a big splash, only for Taz to deliver a Tazmission from behind. Then have Shida deliver a Shidaplex for the pinfall. 

Taz: Beat her if you can...
Shida: Survive if I let you.

I think they´d make a badass combination. Plus Shida could use some new black-orange ring gear.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

WWE Network has just announced a Sting programme that's about to air later this month. That rules out a Sting appearance tonight. He's signed a new contract.









EXCLUSIVE: WWE Network Set To Air Special Footage From WCW 25 Years Ago – Sting: The Lost Tape | WWE Network News


Special footage from WCW that dates back 25 years is set to air on WWE Network soon. See inside for details.




www.wwenetworknews.com


----------



## Boldgerg

RyRyLloyd said:


> WWE Network has just announced a Sting programme that's about to air later this month. That rules out a Sting appearance tonight. He's signed a new contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: WWE Network Set To Air Special Footage From WCW 25 Years Ago – Sting: The Lost Tape | WWE Network News
> 
> 
> Special footage from WCW that dates back 25 years is set to air on WWE Network soon. See inside for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wwenetworknews.com


What? No it doesn't. 

This was likely signed off and produced months ago. WWE owns all rights to the WCW video library, they don't need any sort of contract with Sting to air old footage of him, and any "current day" stuff in it would have been filmed a while back.


----------



## Erik.

RyRyLloyd said:


> WWE Network has just announced a Sting programme that's about to air later this month. That rules out a Sting appearance tonight. He's signed a new contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: WWE Network Set To Air Special Footage From WCW 25 Years Ago – Sting: The Lost Tape | WWE Network News
> 
> 
> Special footage from WCW that dates back 25 years is set to air on WWE Network soon. See inside for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wwenetworknews.com


Or they doing something to counter what Sting is planning to do? 

They did the same with Bret and the Tom McGee footage.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

I just can't see them providing Sting the character any sort of publicity if they knew Sting was headed to AEW. Chances are, they had this 'lost tape' since 2001. Just deciding to use it now.


----------



## ElTerrible

RyRyLloyd said:


> WWE Network has just announced a Sting programme that's about to air later this month. That rules out a Sting appearance tonight. He's signed a new contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: WWE Network Set To Air Special Footage From WCW 25 Years Ago – Sting: The Lost Tape | WWE Network News
> 
> 
> Special footage from WCW that dates back 25 years is set to air on WWE Network soon. See inside for details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wwenetworknews.com


Well paid Sting, I mean well played. 

Though I doubt they need his permission given that they own the WCW library. Plus they can always withdraw the programme on short notice. It´s their channel.

Nevertheless it´s probably better that way. There is just no satisfying pay-off or long term benefit with guys that are too old to still deliver a sufficient match. Just like you knew the AA and Jake talking segment/confrontation from last Wednesday would not and should not get physical.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Boldgerg said:


> What? No it doesn't.
> 
> This was likely signed off and produced months ago. WWE owns all rights to the WCW video library, they don't need any sort of contract with Sting to air old footage of him, and any "current day" stuff in it would have been filmed a while back.


You're missing my point. They wouldn't be airing this around the same time the main character debuts/signs with a competitor.


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> Janela is perfect for that type of match.


He'll be good for one or two spots and terrible for the rest. 

Not a fan


----------



## rbl85

RyRyLloyd said:


> You're missing my point. They wouldn't be airing this around the same time the main character debuts/signs with a competitor.


Because you think WWE would know before the show if Sting was going to appear ?


----------



## RyRyLloyd

rbl85 said:


> Because you think WWE would know before the show if Sting was going to appear ?


Yes. I think they wouldn't be planning to show this if they hadn't had Sting officially sign a contract.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

shandcraig said:


> poverty ? its a ring in the middle of a stadium for 1 match. What the fuck drugs are you on ? you want a fucking wrestlemania setup ? you high bro


Are you ok there?


----------



## rbl85

RyRyLloyd said:


> Yes. I think they wouldn't be planning to show this if they hadn't had Sting officially sign a contract.


I mean they already did that in the past


----------



## RyRyLloyd

rbl85 said:


> I mean they already did that in the past


Are you referring to Moxley? He himself said WWE was under the impression that Moxley was not going to AEW and was just taking a break. This is different. Cody has openly encouraged the already heavy rumours.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This PPV is just going to be too fucking good.


----------



## bugsysig

If Sting showed up and took out/distracted Brodie it might be the only way out of this rushed storyline. Lee hasn’t really earned the shot (though they’ve done a decent job building the heat the last few weeks) and can’t go over Mox right now. But a clean Mox win would weaken Brodie too much. This way, both men could move on to another storyline without losing momentum. Sting could just keep showing up as a thorn in Brodie’s side for months, taking away his minions and maybe getting in the ring eventually at another PPV. But alas that may not happen now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Does the result of one of the title matches spoil the other? If Archer wins is there no way Moxley doesn't retain at least? I guess Cody winning could have Mox retain or Brodie win but I can't see AEW going with Archer and Brodie as their champions at the same time. So in the very least if the heel wins the first title match, the heel is losing in the second.

Congrats to Sting if he did use AEW to get more money out of WWE.


----------



## RyRyLloyd

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does the result of one of the title matches spoil the other? If Archer wins is there no way Moxley doesn't retain at least? I guess Cody winning could have Mox retain or Brodie win but I can't see AEW going with Archer and Brodie as their champions at the same time. So in the very least if the heel wins the first title match, the heel is losing in the second.
> 
> Congrats to Sting if he did use AEW to get more money out of WWE.


I don't think the two title matches dictate the other. I think the Cody match dictates the Stampede match, if anything. One of Archer wins, the Elite wins or Cody wins, Inner Circle wins.


----------



## Geeee

Moxley has a 0% chance of losing IMO


----------



## RiverFenix

RyRyLloyd said:


> I don't think the two title matches dictate the other. I think the Cody match dictates the Stampede match, if anything. One of Archer wins, the Elite wins or Cody wins, Inner Circle wins.


 I guess there is too many variables but I just don't think AEW has two heels as it's champion for marketing purposes. Brodie is still too much Luke Harper to be AEW World Champion. Lance Archer's NJPW run makes him a viable TNT Champion. So I guess as long as one assumes Moxley retains - then the TNT title match could go either way.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264258716557168640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264257858536759296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264140780744163329


----------



## RyRyLloyd

I just can't fathom Tyson giving the title to Archer. I just can't. Tyson has been in the media a tonne recently, so one would think they'd use this a photo op with Cody/knock-out of the big, bad heel for some extra attention and social media views.


----------



## shandcraig

optikk sucks said:


> Are you ok there?


lol what ? never been better


----------



## Erik.

RyRyLloyd said:


> I just can't fathom Tyson giving the title to Archer. I just can't. Tyson has been in the media a tonne recently, so one would think they'd use this a photo op with Cody/knock-out of the big, bad heel for some extra attention and social media views.


Is he giving the belt to the winner? 

Or just presenting it in the ring like Bret did and then just leaving?


----------



## kyledriver

I'm pretty excited, my girls coming over, were getting drunk and stoned and watch this[emoji16]

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Erik. said:


> Is he giving the belt to the winner?
> 
> Or just presenting it in the ring like Bret did and then just leaving?


He's being advertised as the guy who'll present the winner with the title.


----------



## Erik.

RyRyLloyd said:


> He's being advertised as the guy who'll present the winner with the title.


If they were smart they'd have Archer destroy him or have the two pulled apart by officials. 

Id be incredibly disappointed if they have Tyson 'knock him out' or have Cody make the save. Very WWE


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Erik. said:


> If they were smart they'd have Archer destroy him.


I doubt that's something Tyson would agree to. Tyson has his own persona to protect, especially if he's serious about coming back into the ring.


----------



## shandcraig

I kinda think They should have Archer destroy Cody but in a way that ticks Cody into anger


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264258716557168640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264257858536759296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264140780744163329


1am needs to hurry tf up.


----------



## SteveC484

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264258716557168640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264257858536759296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264140780744163329


Never forget how hard they hyped that awful taped Moxley/Hager match a few weeks ago


----------



## RiverFenix

> The match itself with feature a ring on the 50-yard line, and will be Falls Count Anywhere / No DQ. It was taped overnight and finished at 5 am this morning, according to PWInsider, and internally the company is excited for what was put together.


Bloody hell, they finished just before sunrise. I guess it would matter what time they started at but assume 11pmish to make sure it was totally dark. Must have filmed the match once and then did a bunch of reshoots and the like.


----------



## Prosper

SteveC484 said:


> Never forget how hard they hyped that awful taped Moxley/Hager match a few weeks ago


I think they learned their lesson lol they got blasted for that, this is gonna be the Omega/Matt vs Guevara/Jericho Street Fight x5


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I am missing Evil Uno of all people

we need the complete Dark Order


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264203284031721472


----------



## rbl85

SteveC484 said:


> Never forget how hard they hyped that awful taped Moxley/Hager match a few weeks ago


They didn't really hypedit that much….

I mean it's normal to hype a world championship match.


----------



## bugsysig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am missing Evil Uno of all people
> 
> we need the complete Dark Order
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264203284031721472


Having Uno and Greyson there with Lee would really enhance the Dark Order angle. Right now there’s nothing to fear outside of Lee himself, but he has to play the cowardly heel instead of taking it to anyone because he doesn’t have his legit backup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya

Prediction results & order

Best Friends win

MJF
Spears
Statlander
Allin (Cage debut)
Rose
Archer
The IC
Mox


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264258716557168640
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264257858536759296
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264140780744163329




This just in, people who did something (and those with obvious biases) say that thing is good! Film at 11


----------



## AEWMoxley

Aedubya said:


> Prediction results & order
> 
> Best Friends win
> 
> MJF
> Spears
> Statlander
> Allin (Cage debut)
> Rose
> Archer
> The IC
> Mox


I think you've got the right idea, but slightly off on the order. The world title match is the main event, and it's been advertised as such, but it can't close the show. They filmed the stadium stampede match yesterday, and if it would have been filmed during daytime, it would have been difficult to match it with the rest of the broadcast, since the weather was forecasted to be quite different today. The only way to overcome that would be to film at night and have it go on last, which is what they did, evidently.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fucking hell. I'm probably buying this. I marked out for the mere short minutes of mayhem when Sammy was flipped over by a fucking golf car, and that was on free TV. So this alone , and although taped, is worth the risk of buying.


----------



## Error_404

Predictions - 

Best Friends 
MJF 
Spears
Darby 
Shida 
Cody (I hope Archer wins though) 
Moxley 
Inner Circle


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am missing Evil Uno of all people
> 
> we need the complete Dark Order
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264203284031721472


 Hopefully Uno is using the months off to drop some weight. Canadian border won't open until June 21st at the earliest so it's another months still before Uno and Grayson can make it to a taping. Also I think they need to start having Grayson wear a mask. I mean it's werid that some do and some don't - especially when Uno is basically second in command and never takes his off, then Brodie and Grayson never one and Reynolds and Silver sometimes have them on and other times not. It's scattershot.


----------



## Boldgerg

RyRyLloyd said:


> You're missing my point. They wouldn't be airing this around the same time the main character debuts/signs with a competitor.


Why not? If it's been planned and dated for a while, which it will have been, and it'll draw viewers and subscribers, which it will, then they wouldn't can it just because Sting has gone to AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung

Someone 'new' will for sure appear tonight. Thing is will AEW do 2 new debuts...one for Casino Battle Royal and one for the Stadium Stampede? 

I predict Revival show up tonight.The Casino battle royale i guess will have Wardlow in it? Or a new guy too.


----------



## Prosper

Imagine if we get Tyson, Sting, Brian Cage and The Revival all in the same night.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Predictions

*Best Friends
MJF*- Via Diamond Ring.
*Ford*- Please don't do the Poison Rana on Statlander again.
*Spears*- Maybe by help from his Tag partner? Setting up a feud.
Ladder Match- *MJF*- This just got tough, With Fenix out now,(was my pick) who do you give the chip too? Can you hold onto the chip for months or do you have to use it immediately? Is it a TV or PPV match? So many questions. I think MJF gets into the match, whether it is taking out another participant or is number 9, he wins and gets the chip, using it at All Out.
*Archer*- I would like to see the same thing happen in the Dustin match, with more blood.
*Shida*- Like the narrarator said last night on Countdown, time to make Hikaru into a International Superstar.
*Mox*- Will not be a 'decisive win.' How that happens I don't know.
*Inner Circle*- The Elite win get the win at Blood and Guts, when that match happens. Here is where we will see the debut of FTR taking out the Young Bucks( with Matt having a potential broken rib, I would have Dax and Cash injure Nick as well, taking them out of action.( Re-Quarantined.) This will give IC the numbers advantage and the win.


----------



## zkorejo

I'm excited. AEW PPVs always manage to make me excited like I used to be like 15 years ago. Looking forward to Stadium Stampede and MJF vs Jungle Boy the most. Close third is Cody vs Archer. I have a feeling Mox vs Brodie Lee will suck but lets see.


----------



## Aewwe

Rank the order of matches you are most hyped for. Mine would be:

Stadium
Ladder
TNT 
Shida
Moxley
MJF
Penelope
Buy in tag


Spears


----------



## Chan Hung

I think Casino has potential to be fun. MJF vs Jungle Boy is the future of two stars, especially MJF. Cody vs Archer should be a great match. Stadium match should be epic. Moxley vs Brody should be at best meh. Dont care for any girls matches without Britt RN.


----------



## kyledriver

This will end me









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

If I could call the finish of only one match at DoN II it would be Jungle Boy beating MJF cleanly in the center of the ring with whatever his finisher is.


----------



## The Wood

MJF vs. Jungle Boy will be the best match. People won't acknowledge it as such because FLIPZ, but it will be the best match.


----------



## Jman55

The Wood said:


> MJF vs. Jungle Boy will be the best match. People won't acknowledge it as such because FLIPZ, but it will be the best match.


Wouldn't be that surprised they both have fantastic chemistry with each other and both are on their own very good workers. (both need a bit of improvement but that will come with age people need to stop forgetting just how god damn young they are it's why they have so much potential)


----------



## El Hammerstone

Buy in Match:


----------



## The Wood

MJF actually knows how to work as a heel and Jack Perry is a natural babyface. I'd love to see MJF be able to get his teeth into a really awesome babyface who knows how to sell. Could you imagine this guy with a Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels? The best guys at the moment for that would probably be AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Jeff Hardy or Rey Mysterio. In a perfect world, this thing would have been booked perfectly from the start and AEW would have a shot at getting all three of those guys to come in and put over MJF. Can't you just imagine MJF vs. Rey Mysterio opening a PPV? Or MJF & Wardlow beating down The Hardys only for everything to come down to a Ladder Match where they put Matt on the shelf and lead to something more personal with Jeff? Fuck me, so good. 

Jack Perry being led by a real veteran would be amazing.

Chris Jericho needs to reboot the Inner Circle. As much as I've got no time for singles Matt Hardy, Omega or The Bucks, The Elite should probably win the Stadium Stampede. The Revolt kick out Ex-LAX and MJF and Wardlow kick out Jake Hager. There's your fucking faction -- Jericho, Guevara, MJF, Wardlow & The Revolt managed by Britt Baker. Then you can program Jungle Boy against Jericho more often.


----------



## Erik.

The set up looks really cool actually.


----------



## Pippen94

The Wood said:


> MJF actually knows how to work as a heel and Jack Perry is a natural babyface. I'd love to see MJF be able to get his teeth into a really awesome babyface who knows how to sell. Could you imagine this guy with a Bret Hart or Shawn Michaels? The best guys at the moment for that would probably be AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Jeff Hardy or Rey Mysterio. In a perfect world, this thing would have been booked perfectly from the start and AEW would have a shot at getting all three of those guys to come in and put over MJF. Can't you just imagine MJF vs. Rey Mysterio opening a PPV? Or MJF & Wardlow beating down The Hardys only for everything to come down to a Ladder Match where they put Matt on the shelf and lead to something more personal with Jeff? Fuck me, so good.
> 
> Jack Perry being led by a real veteran would be amazing.
> 
> Chris Jericho needs to reboot the Inner Circle. As much as I've got no time for singles Matt Hardy, Omega or The Bucks, The Elite should probably win the Stadium Stampede. The Revolt kick out Ex-LAX and MJF and Wardlow kick out Jake Hager. There's your fucking faction -- Jericho, Guevara, MJF, Wardlow & The Revolt managed by Britt Baker. Then you can program Jungle Boy against Jericho more often.


Troll excited for ppv! Aew needs more loyal fans like you


----------



## Bosnian21

Aewwe said:


> Rank the order of matches you are most hyped for. Mine would be:
> 
> Stadium
> Ladder
> TNT
> Shida
> Moxley
> MJF
> Penelope
> Buy in tag
> 
> 
> Spears


Stadium Stampede
Ladder Match
Cody vs. Archer
MJF vs. Jungleboy
Moxley vs. Lee
Buy In Tag
Spears vs. Dustin
Rose vs. Shida
Statlander vs Ford


----------



## Aewwe

Bosnian21 said:


> Stadium Stampede
> Ladder Match
> Cody vs. Archer
> MJF vs. Jungleboy
> Buy In Tag
> Spears vs. Dustin
> Rose vs. Shida
> Statlander vs Ford


No love at all for Moxley, or did you accidentally forget about it?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Order of excitement:

TNT title (i mark for both guys)
MJF v JB
Stadium stampede
Brodie v Mox
ladder match
Spears v Dustin
Nyla v Shida
Kris v Penelope
Buy In


----------



## Bosnian21

Aewwe said:


> No love at all for Moxley, or did you accidentally forget about it?


Lmao, completely slipped my mind.


----------



## kazarn

Ladder match
Stadium stampede
Cody vs Archer
MJF v Jungle Boy
Brodie v Moxley
Spears v Dustin
Buy In
Nyla v Shida
Kris v Penelope


----------



## Geeee

The Wood said:


> MJF vs. Jungle Boy will be the best match. People won't acknowledge it as such because FLIPZ, but it will be the best match.


TBH even though the build has been rushed, I think Mox vs Brodie will be the best traditional match of the night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Getting hyped now

love the logo - one day they’ll fill this stadium


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264322696940314625


----------



## TripleG

I decided to bite the bullet and check this out mainly because I've seen every AEW PPV up to this point and I want to support them during this rough period. But I'm not going to lie, I'm not excited for this show. 

I said this for Dynamite. I said it for NXT. I've said it for Raw, SD, and Wrestlemania...empty arena shows don't work. They just don't. They are awkward and lack passion. Its not AEW or WWE's fault and they are doing the best they can. Its just how it is. 

Its a shame too as it feels like all the momentum AEW was gaining a few months ago with the MJF/Cody feud, Elite/IC War Games build up, Moxley winning the world title, and everything else is now lost because of what happened. It sucks.

Hopefully AEW delivers something entertaining tonight, but its going to be very hard regardless. 

Anyways, here are my thoughts on the card: 

- Private Party Vs. Best Friends on the preshow. Basic preshow tag team match. No more, no less. I'll pick *Best Friends *to win. 

- Penelope Ford Vs. Kris Statlander - It is a damn shame that Britt Baker got hurt. She's probably been my favorite part of AEW's shows during this period. Its also weird that this is the third damn time Britt's been hurt. Unreal. Are the AEW women that green? I probably would have picked Britt to win, but I don't see Kris putting over the stand in, so I'll go with *Kris Statlander*.

- Dustin Rhodes Vs. Shawn Spears - Pure filler...I actually wish Dustin wasn't on the card to sell the beating he took from Archer a bit more. Oh well. Hard to call a winner here as both guys are kind of on the outside looking in. I'll pick *Shawn Spears *just to push a heel upwards.

- MJF Vs. Jungle Boy - With guys off TV for long stretches due to corona virus, it didn't allow for a lot of long term story building, which meant that MJF and Jungle Boy just kind of randomly got thrown together for this show. Hopefully they are able to put something fun together given how great of a dick head character MJF is. Given his last PPV match was a win over Cody, there is no way *MJF *is losing to Jungle Boy, so he takes it here. 

- Darby Allin Vs. Colt Cabana Vs. Orange Cassidy Vs. Joey Janella Vs. Scorpio Sky Vs. Kip Sabian Vs. Frankie Kazarian Vs. Luchasaurus Vs. ???: Casino Ladder Match - Time for Money in the Bank! This is such a blatant ripoff, I can't say I care all that much. Who is the mystery entrant? Probably EC3 if I had to guess. If its somebody already on the roster, it might be a returning Pac. That would be cool, but this match will be guys diving off of ladders in front of nobody...bleck. Anyways, I'll pick *Darby Allin *to win it. He seems to have the most build up heading into this. 

- Nyla Rose -c- Vs. Hikaru Shida: No DQ Match for AEW Women's Championship - Shida is one of the few women on the roster that has caught any kind of positive attention during her upward movement. I would hope that she would win, but I think they will be hesitant to switch any titles until they have crowds back. I'll pick *Nyla Rose *to retain. 

- Cody w/Arn Anderson Vs. Lance Archer w/Jake Roberts: AEW TNT Championship Tournament Finals - This has probably been the best built match on the show with the tournament being one of the few storylines that has carried through for the last couple of weeks or so. It also helps to have Jake cutting promos for Archer and having Archer go on a complete tear. I think *Cody *will be the first TNT Champ, but I wouldn't be surprised if Archer got it. 

- Jon Moxley -c- Vs. Brodie Lee: AEW World Championship - I like Brodie's McMahon parody bit and everything, but he's still new to the show, new to the character, and he hasn't even been presented in front of a crowd yet, so this World Title match feels like something thrown together because what else are we going to do? Hager Vs. Moxley was definitely the original plan for this PPV and might have worked well, but what are you going to do? Anyways, I actually expect some kind of dusty finish. *DQ or Draw* to keep the title on Mox, but protect Lee from being damaged this early into his run.

- Matt Hardy, Hangman Page, Kenny Omega, and The Bucks Vs. Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, Jake Hager, Santana, and Ortiz: Stadium Stampede Match - This one I actually want to watch just to see what they do and what it looks like. Having Hangman back definitely adds a huge spark to things. Its not a War Games match, but hopefully they do something closer to the street fight they had a few weeks go, but on a grander scale. I'll pick *The Inner Circle *to win due to some issues brewing within The Elite.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Last Buy in Stream went down, so here's the updated one:


----------



## Geeee

kyledriver said:


> This will end me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


I think you would end up in the hospital with just a 1 bullet point drinking game:

-Take a shot for every dive


----------



## MrThortan

Ready for Double or Nothing! Should be a good show. I wonder if they will do any live action cinema like WWE has been doing to compensate for lacking a crowd. I could see the stadium stampeded match being filmed in a similar manner. From my understanding, Matt Hardy has done similar things in the past.


----------



## kazarn

Let's fucking get it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

TripleG said:


> I decided to bite the bullet and check this out mainly because I've seen every AEW PPV up to this point and I want to support them during this rough period. But I'm not going to lie, I'm not excited for this show.
> 
> I said this for Dynamite. I said it for NXT. I've said it for Raw, SD, and Wrestlemania...empty arena shows don't work. They just don't. They are awkward and lack passion. Its not AEW or WWE's fault and they are doing the best they can. Its just how it is.
> 
> Its a shame too as it feels like all the momentum AEW was gaining a few months ago with the MJF/Cody feud, Elite/IC War Games build up, Moxley winning the world title, and everything else is now lost because of what happened. It sucks.
> 
> Hopefully AEW delivers something entertaining tonight, but its going to be very hard regardless.
> 
> Anyways, here are my thoughts on the card:
> 
> - Private Party Vs. Best Friends on the preshow. Basic preshow tag team match. No more, no less. I'll pick *Best Friends *to win.
> 
> - Penelope Ford Vs. Kris Statlander - It is a damn shame that Britt Baker got hurt. She's probably been my favorite part of AEW's shows during this period. Its also weird that this is the third damn time Britt's been hurt. Unreal. Are the AEW women that green? I probably would have picked Britt to win, but I don't see Kris putting over the stand in, so I'll go with *Kris Statlander*.
> 
> - Dustin Rhodes Vs. Shawn Spears - Pure filler...I actually wish Dustin wasn't on the card to sell the beating he took from Archer a bit more. Oh well. Hard to call a winner here as both guys are kind of on the outside looking in. I'll pick *Shawn Spears *just to push a heel upwards.
> 
> - MJF Vs. Jungle Boy - With guys off TV for long stretches due to corona virus, it didn't allow for a lot of long term story building, which meant that MJF and Jungle Boy just kind of randomly got thrown together for this show. Hopefully they are able to put something fun together given how great of a dick head character MJF is. Given his last PPV match was a win over Cody, there is no way *MJF *is losing to Jungle Boy, so he takes it here.
> 
> - Darby Allin Vs. Colt Cabana Vs. Orange Cassidy Vs. Joey Janella Vs. Scorpio Sky Vs. Kip Sabian Vs. Frankie Kazarian Vs. Luchasaurus Vs. ???: Casino Ladder Match - Time for Money in the Bank! This is such a blatant ripoff, I can't say I care all that much. Who is the mystery entrant? Probably EC3 if I had to guess. If its somebody already on the roster, it might be a returning Pac. That would be cool, but this match will be guys diving off of ladders in front of nobody...bleck. Anyways, I'll pick *Darby Allin *to win it. He seems to have the most build up heading into this.
> 
> - Nyla Rose -c- Vs. Hikaru Shida: No DQ Match for AEW Women's Championship - Shida is one of the few women on the roster that has caught any kind of positive attention during her upward movement. I would hope that she would win, but I think they will be hesitant to switch any titles until they have crowds back. I'll pick *Nyla Rose *to retain.
> 
> - Cody w/Arn Anderson Vs. Lance Archer w/Jake Roberts: AEW TNT Championship Tournament Finals - This has probably been the best built match on the show with the tournament being one of the few storylines that has carried through for the last couple of weeks or so. It also helps to have Jake cutting promos for Archer and having Archer go on a complete tear. I think *Cody *will be the first TNT Champ, but I wouldn't be surprised if Archer got it.
> 
> - Jon Moxley -c- Vs. Brodie Lee: AEW World Championship - I like Brodie's McMahon parody bit and everything, but he's still new to the show, new to the character, and he hasn't even been presented in front of a crowd yet, so this World Title match feels like something thrown together because what else are we going to do? Hager Vs. Moxley was definitely the original plan for this PPV and might have worked well, but what are you going to do? Anyways, I actually expect some kind of dusty finish. *DQ or Draw* to keep the title on Mox, but protect Lee from being damaged this early into his run.
> 
> - Matt Hardy, Hangman Page, Kenny Omega, and The Bucks Vs. Chris Jericho, Sammy Guevara, Jake Hager, Santana, and Ortiz: Stadium Stampede Match - This one I actually want to watch just to see what they do and what it looks like. Having Hangman back definitely adds a huge spark to things. Its not a War Games match, but hopefully they do something closer to the street fight they had a few weeks go, but on a grander scale. I'll pick *The Inner Circle *to win due to some issues brewing within The Elite.


Moxley vs MJF was the original plan.


----------



## Erik.

Wow, the TNT Championship is reaaaaaaally red.

It might end up looking like the NWA TV title which was also red.


----------



## AEWMoxley

optikk sucks said:


> Moxley vs MJF was the original plan.


Indeed.

Fite TV still has 'Moxley vs MJF' in the url of the link to their DON stream: ▷ Jon Moxley vs MJF Bout, Videos & Interviews May 2020 - FITE


----------



## Geeee

OMG I hope that means Mox vs MJF is next. That feud will be so rad.


----------



## The Wood

Geeee said:


> TBH even though the build has been rushed, I think Mox vs Brodie will be the best traditional match of the night


Hmm, I would like to share your optimism. I really liked Brodie Lee in the WWE, and at some point I was a fan of Dean Ambrose, but both are pretty spotty in the ring. Mox just isn't that good and Lee has been pretty dreadful since arriving in AEW. They also seem to be relying really heavily on gimmick stuff. I can see this being REALLY horrible, thematically. Like barbed wire baseball bat scraping horrible. I could also see it being surprisingly boring and a husk of the great match you'd think these two could potentially have. That being said, it's possible they both grab the bull by the horns and really do their best because they both kind of have something to prove (an awful debut and an awful start to a title run). 

I wish I could say I'm morbidly curious, but I'm actually just not that interested. My prediction is that it actually falls into husk category, with some people LOVING it because it's Mox and Lee is supposed to be good and Meltzer tells them they should take it easy on both guys, and others being "Um, that's it?". Realistically, it will probably be a two-star match. Those being nice will call it three. Those that are deluded will call it four. Happy to be wrong.


----------



## Geeee

The Wood said:


> Hmm, I would like to share your optimism. I really liked Brodie Lee in the WWE, and at some point I was a fan of Dean Ambrose, but both are pretty spotty in the ring. Mox just isn't that good and Lee has been pretty dreadful since arriving in AEW. They also seem to be relying really heavily on gimmick stuff. I can see this being REALLY horrible, thematically. Like barbed wire baseball bat scraping horrible. I could also see it being surprisingly boring and a husk of the great match you'd think these two could potentially have. That being said, it's possible they both grab the bull by the horns and really do their best because they both kind of have something to prove (an awful debut and an awful start to a title run).
> 
> I wish I could say I'm morbidly curious, but I'm actually just not that interested. My prediction is that it actually falls into husk category, with some people LOVING it because it's Mox and Lee is supposed to be good and Meltzer tells them they should take it easy on both guys, and others being "Um, that's it?". Realistically, it will probably be a two-star match. Those being nice will call it three. Those that are deluded will call it four. Happy to be wrong.


Hmm I think Brodie's character is a work-in-progress with room for improvement but I thought his match with Christopher Daniels was really good. (and most of CD's AEW matches have been kind meh cuz he's like 50) Also, the Shield vs Wyatt matches were usually fire. That's where my logic comes from...and nothing else really.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264320180706050049
Match I'm most excited to see!!


----------



## shandcraig

lol at AEW having those football coolers setup for the match


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> lol at AEW having those football coolers setup for the match


Thoughts on the potential belt design? 

Posted a few posts up.


----------



## kazarn

Shawn Spears is 39 years of age and is rocking that haircut? Oh man.


----------



## Geeee

Fuck it. I'll predict the quality of the matches

Inner Circle vs The Elite -This is going to be an extremely entertaining match that will be hard to assign a star rating to and will have people questioning whether it is actually pro wrestling.
Mox vs. Brodie - I expect lots of lariats and fuckery
Archer vs Cody - I think this might have been the traditional match of the night but I feel like Arn, Jake and Tyson might bring it down a bit? I dunno
Nyla vs Shida - It'll be fine I'm sure
Ladder Match - people jumping off of ladders onto furniture. Will be fun
Dusting Rhodes vs Shawn Spears - I fear this will be a bit boring
MJF vs Jungle Boy - I think this will be great as a whole segment.
Best Friends vs Private Party - Whatever kind of a Dynamite match
Statlander vs Penelope - Kind of a Dynamite match


----------



## Oracle

Setup is disappointing just a rehash of the old shit with some random cards


----------



## Bosnian21

BR live not working for me. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?


----------



## EmbassyForever

PP's gear is the worst.

EDIT: 40k views! that's great.


----------



## TD Stinger

I really like the stage set up they put together.


----------



## shandcraig

They should keep those lights on the end of the tunnels !Make the tunnels look better. I wish they only had 1 tunnel though and it was more metal like nitro though. Less wwe ish

I like how the tournament starts off the ppv. Lol also like that the winner gets the poker chip


----------



## MrThortan

Sure glad this match is on the Buy In. Neither tag team is necessarily horrid, but they both lack the "it" factor.


----------



## Geeee

whoa. Trent has the exact same hairline as Elias


----------



## Cult03

Excalibur has the most boring voice ever


----------



## kyledriver

They've botched slice bread 2 shows in a row now c'mon, hopefully trents ok

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveC484

I wish AEW would mix up the colors of the ropes, apron, turnbuckles ect. Always all black. Get some colors in there.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Vickie's in the crowd? haha


----------



## Oracle

SteveC484 said:


> I wish AEW would mix up the colors of the ropes, apron, turnbuckles ect. Always all black. Get some colors in there.


I miss how they used to have the AEW logo in the middle of the ring. 

wonder why they went away from that


----------



## Erik.

SteveC484 said:


> I wish AEW would mix up the colors of the ropes, apron, turnbuckles ect. Always all black. Get some colors in there.


I wish they'd bring back the mattress logo.


----------



## Erik.

Oracle said:


> I miss how they used to have the AEW logo in the middle of the ring.
> 
> wonder why they went away from that


Someone asked Cody about it on Twitter - he liked it and hoped it'd return


----------



## Geeee

Does Pineapple Pete only have 1 outfit?


----------



## TD Stinger

Private Party, while talented, are still a little too sloppy


----------



## kazarn

This match is rough.


----------



## Oracle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264342103951376384
its gorgeous


----------



## Geeee

I do appreciate how Private Party has a bunch of double team moves but they don't all look like finishes. (even if they botch them sometimes...or every time in this particular match LOL)


----------



## Derek30

Horrendous match. Yikes


----------



## Erik.

Oracle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264342103951376384
> its gorgeous


That is a real nice looking belt. 

I was sceptical about the red.


----------



## epfou1

The slots spinning wheel is distracting and should be frozen for the main ppv


----------



## kazarn

What's happening? The timing for everything looks off.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

So many botches


----------



## PavelGaborik

Private Party have a long way to go. 

Glad they put this on the pre-show.


----------



## Erik.

Good call to put this on the pre-show. Yikes.


----------



## kazarn

Oracle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264342103951376384
> its gorgeous


Lance and Cody posing togerher, my kayfabe


----------



## Bubz

Private Party are so green its insane. There's a reason they're usually on the buy in. So sloppy.


----------



## Prosper

Obvious win for Best Friends


----------



## PeepNation08

Pre show match was good imo. 

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever

I stopped caring like 10 minutes ago. PP are talented but their offense is awful and too complicated, which is why they come across as green.
They are like a modern day Special K, which is a shame. I loved their match with YB.

lmao Ric Flair is in the youtube chat.


----------



## TD Stinger

That match had moves but man there were so many botched sequences and awkward spots.


----------



## epfou1

Dont like that belt. The TNT logo is too big and it looks kinda plain. Like a silver serving dish with a TNT logo in the middle of it.


----------



## SteveC484

The tradition of terrible AEW preshow matches continues


----------



## El Hammerstone

Yeah, that match was very sloppy. PP are just very overly choreographed in everything they do.


----------



## punkypower

Aww, man.

I know EVERY SINGLE one if you predicted BF for the win, but I was holding out hope for PP. I think they needed the win more. 😭😭😭


----------



## Clique

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264343973537222656


----------



## EmbassyForever

This belt is sick! great stuff.

Pumped for Brodie/ Mox, Stadium Stampede and Lance/ Cody. Should be a fun show.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264343973537222656


Honestly, I don't really hate it, then again maybe the bar has been lowered with all the godawful looking belt designs today.


----------



## kyledriver

Who looks worse physically, Chuck Taylor or Joey Janella?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazarn

Why is it so red


----------



## Geeee

kinda reminds me of the Raw Universal Title.


----------



## RKing85

here we go!!!


----------



## SteveC484

the most important part of the night - 

is Anna Jay in the crowd


----------



## El Hammerstone

kyledriver said:


> Who looks worse physically, Chuck Taylor or Joey Janella?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Amazingly enough, probably Chuck Taylor. "Unique physique" as Taz put it.


----------



## One Shed

kyledriver said:


> Who looks worse physically, Chuck Taylor or Joey Janella?
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Talk about a race to the bottom.


----------



## ABH-22

Casino ladder match opening up?


----------



## Prosper

Belt looks pretty dope, wish it was a tad bit bigger though


----------



## kyledriver

When he flexes i cringe so hard 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.




----------



## kazarn

It's not working for me on fite.tv


----------



## Prosper

SHOW TIME BABY!!!


----------



## rbl85

kazarn said:


> It's not working for me on fite.tv


It is for me, just refresh.


----------



## RKing85

Why did they subtitle Shida only the one time??? lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The one positive I'll give the preshow match is that I thought the G9 tribute to Shad was nice.


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


>


Metal behind the TNT needs etching or something. WWE Tag TItles are the penny titles, this is the nickle title.
Also on the side plates I might have put international host networks like TSN in Canada.


----------



## ElTerrible

Jake the antiquated Snake.

I lol´d Brandi.


----------



## The Wood

Oracle said:


> I miss how they used to have the AEW logo in the middle of the ring.
> 
> wonder why they went away from that


Probably to be more like WWE. 

Private Party need some training. They don't get to work enough house shows to progress. Send them to train with Tom Prichard and get some fundamentals. Throw some money at them and turn them into their own little local territory and give them a chance to work as a team and as singles guys to get used to both. The biggest obstacle there is that Kane has a very good relationship with WWE, but it's probably for the betterment of the entire business, and there are guys that I'm sure WWE could snag from there too. Private Party, Kip Sabian, Wardlow can get the Batista/Leviathan treatment, basically all the women they have signed. Get Chris Hero to be a player/coach, the same with Eric Young. Rhino & Heath Miller to be a top team using their WWE profiles and experience to help guys along. Shawn Spears and QT Marshall too. It doesn't need to be a massive blockbuster of a thing, just something to give people time to work in front of crowds away from prying eyes. 

Every now and then send a big AEW star down to work there. The Young Bucks could really use learning how to sell, but they can be a top team to go there quite frequently, and maybe they just get something through osmosis. Dustin and Cody can do stints there -- Dustin more frequently. Having guys at that level appear could fill up a couple of hundred seats.


----------



## Geeee

commentators are a little loud compared to the rest of the audio. technical issues fun.


----------



## kyledriver

Damn already experiencing technical difficulties on ps4

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazarn

rbl85 said:


> It is for me, just refresh.


Its stuck on this


----------



## epfou1

Love that Jimmy Havoc suit!


----------



## RKing85

for a second I thought Janela's serious knee injury was from a ladder match, but then I remembered it was only from coming off the top rope.


----------



## ABH-22

Sabian sounds just like Marty Scurll I never realised


----------



## Whoanma

kazarn said:


> Its stuck on this
> View attachment 86663


Reload and click on ”LIVE”.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Be prepared to be disappointed about the mystery entry.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Kaz isn't balding but choose willingly to be bald? Weird flex.


----------



## ElTerrible

Cassidy will be so ready, once he figures out that ladder.


----------



## TripleG

Jimmy Havoc's suit reminded me of this:


----------



## RKing85

mentioning how many ladder matches a person has been in is such a little thing but it adds so much.

Good opening two, although I don't think it will be as good as Demolition back at that one Rumble.


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> So Kaz isn't balding but choose willingly to be bald? Weird flex.


I can see why he might. TBH going to get haircuts is an annoying inconvenience and Kaz has a symmetrical head. And maybe he wanted to look like Christopher Daniels and Scorpio Sky since they are a team?


----------



## rbl85

Fuck yeah the chat on fitetv is freezing, i hate this chat XD


----------



## ElTerrible

On paper they could just decide to keep the win with SCU before the match even starts. Good call Jim Ross. Good call. That´s what I expect.


----------



## Danielallen1410

The set up looks really good, they’ve done a great job of making it look different.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wonder if AEW will hire that VP of global television producer that just quit WWE. He was the next Kevin Dunn but got tired of waiting his turn.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Not a bad duo to start with


----------



## Ham and Egger

30 seconds in and I've already seen the dumbest thing ever so far in this match.


----------



## Cult03

Clique said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264343973537222656


So what's everyone's favourite criticism of the WWE titles? The fact they look like a toy and have a massive logo on it? Wow


----------



## RKing85

will 3 be Daniels as the mystery guy?


----------



## Oracle

Well there we go the mystery person is confirmed to be someone new


----------



## RKing85

Ford wearing sunglasses at night time. Nothing more douchy/heelish than that.


----------



## Cult03

This is still the pre show, right? Or am I watching Dark?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> I can see why he might. TBH going to get haircuts is an annoying inconvenience and Kaz has a symmetrical head. And maybe he wanted to look like Christopher Daniels and Scorpio Sky since they are a team?


Oh, yeah! His other 2 members are bald. That makes sense! 😹


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

Lol not sure if that was a botch


----------



## RapShepard

Darby


----------



## SteveC484

this feels TNAish


----------



## Roxinius

That ladder folded like a cheap suit


----------



## The Wood

Are they seriously doing a staggered Ladder Match? Ugh. Why? 

And what is the point of the TNT Title in the first place? Can anyone tell me that?


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Darby!


----------



## kyledriver

That was insane! Holy fuck

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

the ladder that was used as a bridge for Darby to go through almost snapped in two when it was just set up before he jumped. They almost pre cut it too much. haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger

You can tell Darby Allin is heavily influenced by Jackass! Lmao


----------



## Erik.

Darby Allin is nuts.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Darby is just... incredible.


----------



## shandcraig

Kaz looks way better with hair.


----------



## NXT Only

Orange Cassidy is really the greatest thing in pro wrestling


----------



## Geeee

Holy! You can still see the aftermath of Rey Fenix's chops on OC's chest


----------



## Cult03

Darby is an idiot

I don't mind OC but hopefully he tries once he enters. Needs to find the perfect middle ground with his character that doesn't bury everyone else


----------



## punkypower

Wow, I have to give Darby props!!

😂🤣😂 @OC!!

Pulling for Scorpio Sky. If Sabian wins, I riot!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why are wrestlers coming out in intervals? And why is Orange Cassidy in the match if he's too lazy to actually climb a ladder?


----------



## Danielallen1410

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why are wrestlers coming out in intervals? And why is Orange Cassidy in the match if he's too lazy to actually climb a ladder?


same reason they do in royal rumble

its his gimmick


----------



## Oracle

Its a fucking ladder match not a comedy match


----------



## Cult03

The Wood said:


> Are they seriously doing a staggered Ladder Match? Ugh. Why?
> 
> And what is the point of the TNT Title in the first place? Can anyone tell me that?


Just another attempt to reinvent the wheel in an attempt to be different.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Darby needs to not do needless spots like that. Looks cool, but ultimately pointless.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is a match for the World Title and Cassidy is fucking around. This fucking company.


----------



## kazarn

I hate OC.


----------



## TripleG

"Do you think Orange is a threat in this if he doesn't know how to open a ladder" - Great call Tony, lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RKing85

I want one of those prop Moxley/Lee ace cards that is at ringside.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is a match for the World Title and Cassidy is fucking around. This fucking company.


Were you expecting him to act differently to his gimmick?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Danielallen1410 said:


> Were you expecting him to act differently to his gimmick?


I'm expecting him to act half serious when he's on an international PPV fighting for a World Title shot.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Danielallen1410 said:


> Were you expecting him to act differently to his gimmick?


This gimmick has no place in a match with these kinds of stakes.


----------



## RapShepard

Give it to Janela, do it for Rap Shepard


----------



## Alex6691

Is Darby dead? Has he got up since the bump?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Danielallen1410 said:


> Were you expecting him to act differently to his gimmick?


If they want him to maintain the gimmick don't put him in a match of this magnitude


----------



## Danielallen1410

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm expecting him to act half serious when he's on an international PPV fighting for a World Title shot.


just The way it is, the royal rumble has often had comedy acts in it aswell. comedy has a place, may not be to your taste but not everything will be. Have you actually paid to sit and moan about this show 😂


----------



## Cult03

Luchasaurus is the only possible upper midcard/main event talent in the world title qualifying match so far


----------



## RKing85

any last minute guesses on who the mystery guy is? I honestly don't even have a good guess.


----------



## PavelGaborik

With the way way they're building this up -- We better get a Brian Cage level debut. 

Jeff Cobb or Ricky Starks would be nice ass well, and I wouldn't be opposed to Gulak but I want Cage, bad.


----------



## Oracle

WTF was that power bomb.


----------



## RapShepard

Danielallen1410 said:


> just The way it is, the royal rumble has often had comedy acts in it aswell. comedy has a place, may not be to your taste but not everything will be. Have you actually paid to sit and moan about this show


It was clear he was going to be the comedic relief between the serious moments from the get go.


----------



## Danielallen1410

Hephaesteus said:


> If they want him to maintain the gimmick don't put him in a match of this magnitude


the serious brigade are out in force again, it was the same with money in the bank two weeks ago, there is a place for comedy in these matches, I find it enjoyable that it’s not took too seriously.


----------



## Erik.

RKing85 said:


> any last minute guesses on who the mystery guy is? I honestly don't even have a good guess.


Starks.


----------



## Danielallen1410

RapShepard said:


> It was clear he was going to be the comedic relief between the serious moments from the get go.


and what’s the issue?


----------



## Danielallen1410

Buzzing with this.


----------



## kyledriver

JESUS this guy's Vince's wet dream.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazarn

BIG FUCKING CAGE


----------



## NXT Only

This man broke the ladder lmao


----------



## Oracle

Man that was a poster on here who said it would be cage managed by Taz.

well done


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brian fucking Cage!!! Yess


----------



## ElTerrible

Well I got it almost right, Shida, Cage what´s the difference.


----------



## RKing85

Cage ripping apart the phony ladder when coming out was so corny yet so good. haha.
So yeah, Cage is going to win this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

He just ripped the ladder in half!!!


----------



## TripleG

BRIAN CAGE!!!

THE MACHINE FROM THE 5-5-9!


----------



## Cult03

I like Cage and this is a good signing but that ladder breaking entrance was terrible. Almost comedic.


----------



## Whoanma

Look, the guy who hadn’t signed. *wink *wink


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oh shit!


----------



## The XL 2

Brian Cage is juiced to the absolute gills


----------



## shandcraig

I hate to nip pick but cages theme is trash


----------



## PhilThePain

There's no doubt about it now. Joey Janela is definitely from New Jersey.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Brian Cage, the most overrated big guy in Wrestling.

Trash.


----------



## RapShepard

Good shit on Cage. Need a monsters ball match with him vs Wardlow vs Archer vs Luchasaurus


----------



## The Wood

Danielallen1410 said:


> same reason they do in royal rumble
> 
> its his gimmick


"Yay! We love WWE!" 

Your gimmick being bad doesn't justify itself. 



Hephaesteus said:


> Darby needs to not do needless spots like that. Looks cool, but ultimately pointless.


Eh, he's a shitty human being, so it couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Going through furniture is what he's there for. He's talented, but there will be other talented people.


----------



## ElTerrible

Being a Human Suplex Machine will certainly suit the guy, but his ring gear needs to be black and orange and he needs the towel over his head. If you do it, do it right.


----------



## Cult03

Danielallen1410 said:


> and what’s the issue?


The fact that his version of comedy actually makes the people he's in the ring with look stupid and buries them


----------



## shandcraig

Lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Called either Cage or Cobb being the mystery guy with Taz managing them.


----------



## Geeee

Cage literally buried immediately?


----------



## Hephaesteus

Danielallen1410 said:


> the serious brigade are out in force again, it was the same with money in the bank two weeks ago, there is a place for comedy in these matches, I find it enjoyable that it’s not took too seriously.


No , you don't put clowns in matches for your main title if you expect people to take your company seriously.


----------



## shandcraig

Em i the only one fighting this match super sloppy and not much ev and flow


----------



## RKing85

smart way to keep Cage from winning this if he isn't. Protects him.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Aside from some dumb in ring logic this match has been fun as hell so far.


----------



## Alex6691

What's with the Aussie posters who shit on everything?


----------



## Chan Hung

Brian Cage!!! Fucking Finally!!


----------



## Cult03

Didn't Jeff Cobbs entrance video also have flames?


----------



## RiverFenix

Cobb would have been a better fit for Taz, but Cage is alright. Is Cage that bad on the mic he needed Taz? I'd rather Cage wrestle the Taz style than trying to do the spotty flippy shit and injuring himself.


----------



## PhilThePain

Brian Cage got even Orange Cassidy to help out to carry the giant poker chip lmao


----------



## shandcraig

Wait for it


----------



## Danielallen1410

Hephaesteus said:


> No , you don't put clowns in matches for your main title if you expect people to take your company seriously.


oh bollocks.
plenty of comedy actors were in the royal rumble at wwf s height.


----------



## RKing85

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one fighting this match super sloppy and not much ev and flow


Ladder matches need crowds. We have seen this a few times during the last couple months.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Would not be opposed to Cage winning this. It's gotta be him or Darby


----------



## Alright_Mate

TD Stinger said:


> Called either Cage or Cobb being the mystery guy with Taz managing them.


Cobb would have been so much better.

Cage is just a juiced up spot monkey.


----------



## Cult03

Alex6691 said:


> What's with the Aussie posters who shit on everything?


What's with the English posters thinking everything is great? Britain included..


----------



## ElTerrible

Alex6691 said:


> What's with the Aussie posters who shit on everything?


Probably some Russians Vince pay, but they use a VPN to pretend to be from Australia.


----------



## Roxinius

Hephaesteus said:


> No , you don't put clowns in matches for your main title if you expect people to take your company seriously.


You do realize the person who wins the rumble is guaranteed a shot at their shows main title?


----------



## Alex6691

Cult03 said:


> What's with the English posters thinking everything is great? Britain included..


We've grew up with a good wrestling scene


----------



## NahFam

Alex6691 said:


> What's with the Aussie posters who shit on everything?


Block them, makes reading the site much easier.


----------



## kazarn

What the fuck is this


----------



## The Wood

Danielallen1410 said:


> oh bollocks.
> plenty of comedy actors were in the royal rumble at wwf s height.


None of them were Orange Cassidy bad and made wrestling look stupidly fake. Even Drew Carey sold being scared of Kane. Orange Cassidy would have his hands in his pockets the whole time and get dumped and would act like he didn't care, sending the very clear message that the viewer should not care about WrestleMania.


----------



## Geeee

Alright_Mate said:


> Cobb would have been so much better.
> 
> Cage is just a juiced up spot monkey.


TBH I feel like Cage kinda did all his moves and kind of gassed. But I hear he is coming off an injury?


----------



## Oracle

Dude theres to much comedy in this to be taken seriously


----------



## El Hammerstone

NahFam said:


> Block them, makes reading the site much easier.


Echo chambers are nice and cozy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fuck the TNT title is legit fucking tight as fuck


----------



## TripleG

Frankie basically powerbombed himself there. Ouch!


----------



## shandcraig

Cage will explode from under all that debris which is why they sold the massive chip heavy


----------



## kazarn

This is getting too dumb. This is for a world title shot.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match is too goofy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Joey Janela legit looks like a guy who wrestles at my local indy.


----------



## RKing85

how many people have been involved in this match that aren't even in the match?
Havoc, Penelope, Marko, Chuck, Trent


----------



## PavelGaborik

ElTerrible said:


> Probably some Russians Vince pay, but they use a VPN to pretend to be from Australia.





Alex6691 said:


> What's with the Aussie posters who shit on everything?


The worst marks of the board. Best to not take them overly seriously.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Roxinius said:


> You do realize the person who wins the rumble is guaranteed a shot at their shows main title?


Theres a reason why the worst royal rumble of all time had Santino as a runner up. Just sayin


----------



## TD Stinger

This match is such a mess, but one I’m having fun with, lol.


----------



## punkypower

What the fudge has this turned into??


----------



## NahFam

El Hammerstone said:


> Echo chambers are nice and cozy.


Nothing to do with liking echo chambers, reading constant spamming 'this is shit' etc, it's just boring. We've heard it said a million times. If you don't like it, why watch? It's never even constructive criticism the majority of the time.


----------



## El Hammerstone

AEW need to do a complete overhaul of their undercard


----------



## TD Stinger

Alright_Mate said:


> Cobb would have been so much better.
> 
> Cage is just a juiced up spot monkey.


Cage is run until he gets hurt again or his match goes too long.


----------



## ElTerrible

shandcraig said:


> Cage will explode from under all that debris which is why they sold the massive chip heavy


 Could definitely see that. Was my initial thought, too.


----------



## shandcraig

Called it lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

NahFam said:


> Nothing to do with liking echo chambers, reading constant spamming 'this is shit' etc, it's just boring. We've heard it said a million times. If you don't like it, *why watch?* It's never even constructive criticism the majority of the time.


Well, I paid for it, so I've committed.


----------



## Cult03

NahFam said:


> Nothing to do with liking echo chambers, reading constant spamming 'this is shit' etc, it's just boring. We've heard it said a million times. If you don't like it, why watch? It's never even constructive criticism the majority of the time.


Depending on who you're talking about of course, it's often constructive criticism and very rarely "it's shit".


----------



## The Wood

Holy shit, did they really bring out all those fucking people in a match with WORLD TITLE STAKES?! They are so fucking determined to just blow up everything, aren't they?


----------



## shandcraig

El Hammerstone said:


> AEW need to do a complete overhaul of their undercard


Agree . They need more Mexicans


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Holy fuck the TNT title is legit fucking tight as fuck


Lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why would Cage just not grab the chip?


----------



## NahFam

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, I paid for it, so I've committed.


I'm not even referring to posters such as yourself in honesty. I've read your posts before, never felt that your posts were anything but constructive. Not the case for some others on here, though.


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, did they really bring out all those fucking people in a match with WORLD TITLE STAKES?! They are so fucking determined to just blow up everything, aren't they?


Oh look it's you being a negative crybaby like usual


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, I paid for it, so I've committed.


My dumb ass did too. Sport needs to come back already


----------



## Ham and Egger

Taz couldn't do that voice recording with some more enthusiasm????


----------



## Oracle

Yikes that wasnt great.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The right man won at least...


----------



## RKing85

good but not great.
Ladder matches really need crowds as has now been shown multiple times over the last few months.


----------



## TripleG

Darby is a goddamn lunatic.


----------



## SteveC484

yikes. too much going on in this match


----------



## Not Lying

That match was a bit of a mess, it was all over the place.
They put over Cage big though.


----------



## NXT Only

Damn we still gotta hear how guys don’t like the company but keep watching smh.


----------



## El Hammerstone

NahFam said:


> I'm not even referring to posters such as yourself in honesty. I've read your posts before, never felt that your posts were anything but constructive. Not the case for some others on here, though.


Fair enough.


----------



## Geeee

I think that's the 1st time I've seen a ladder match where no one went through a table in 20 years?


----------



## Cult03

Was Cage's tongue blue?


----------



## shandcraig

He should have had a more terminator rip off theme


----------



## RiverFenix

Jon Moxley vs Brian Cage w/Taz is interesting down the line. Just another new guy cutting to the front of the line though.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, did they really bring out all those fucking people in a match with WORLD TITLE STAKES?! They are so fucking determined to just blow up everything, aren't they?


I often feel you're a bit harsh on AEW but this match is an abomination. There's place for comedy wrestling but this isn't it.


----------



## rbl85

I didn't know that Cage was that agile


----------



## shandcraig

Cult03 said:


> Was Cage's tongue blue?


He takes blue chew


----------



## TD Stinger

This match was a total clusterfuck, but enjoyable at times as well. Cage looked good in his debut.


----------



## shandcraig

What a cluster fuck


----------



## Chan Hung

Erik. said:


>


Fucking Epic

Cage won! That eliminates any goofy shit


----------



## Prosper

Way too much going on in this match, really clusterfucky but decent for what it was...good debut for Cage


----------



## Chan Hung

Taz as a manager is fucking amazing


----------



## RapShepard

That's a way to build someone from the jump


----------



## Hephaesteus

Well on the plus side, the cornette rant should be interesting to listen to at least. Well that and the right person won with a decent follow up feud set up.


----------



## Not Lying

Btw, I fucking love how AEW is utilising legends like Taz/Jake/Arn..


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Cage vs Mox would be fun. A legit terrifying physical threat to him instead of pretending like Hager/Lee


----------



## Ham and Egger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jon Moxley vs Brian Cage w/Taz is interesting down the line. Just another new guy cutting to the front of the line though.


Because those other 8 guys were primed and ready for a title match? Cage is the best choice.


----------



## kazarn

Car crash of a match, but was fun at times.


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> I didn't know that Cage was that agile


One of the most well rounded workers in the world today. 

AEW's best signing since Moxley.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Cult03 said:


> Was Cage's tongue blue?


Mouthguard


----------



## Alex6691

Erik. said:


>


I do kinda like it but its a little plain on the main plate. Makes it look less prestigious.. or maybe I'm just used to the AEW heavyweight title being stunning.


----------



## Prosper

Did the usual shit talkers really pay $50 for a show that they automatically deemed shit before the show even started? Seriously?


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> I didn't know that Cage was that agile


Has a lot to do with the fact that he was a smaller guy early in his career who was more of a high flyer, then he became this.


----------



## NXT Only

What multi person ladder match outside of TLC1 wasn’t a clusterfuck. Same with Battle Royals.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> Damn we still gotta hear how guys don’t like the company but keep watching smh.


Who hates the company? People have criticisms when they do stupid shit, but you guys will cheer everything and if people saying "OC buries people when he doesn't take things seriously" and "Marko Stunt just had to show up" means they hate the company to you, then you're wrong. 

Looking forward to this next match


----------



## TripleG

MJF time!


----------



## Oracle

Ham and Egger said:


> Because those other 8 guys were primed and ready for a title match? Cage is the best choice.


Darby has already had a title match so obviously they think hes ready


----------



## shandcraig

Tnt belt is os ugly and cheap looking. Why does it look like it has the white house on it. It doesn't blend with aew at all. Who designed this crap


----------



## The Wood

The thing is, they know it is bad. That's why they didn't have Orange Cassidy do much at first. It's why a lot of those acts were relegated to Dark. Then they'd let them out of their box just a little more. Meanwhile, AEW fanboys are saying "it's not like they're in the main event or the World Title picture, relax," like that justifies their involvement at all. But now that excuse has disappeared. Now they are in the World Title picture. And they know it's bad, which is why they tried not to do it right away. It's why Tony Khan ACKNOWLEDGED that the Casino Battle Royal for a World Title shot was a fucking stupid idea. But now they're doing the exact same thing only with ladders. 

This promotion does not like you. They lie to you. They know what they are doing is wrong but they are determined to do it anyway. It's either because Tony Khan has no control or he doesn't give a flying fuck and just wants to spend daddy's money on his friends. This is not how you do pro-wrestling, and that's why they said sorry for DOING THIS EXACT SAME SHIT LAST YEAR! 

AEW hates you. It's why they constantly insult your intelligence and their own intellectual property that you are supposed to engage with. You care about the World Title? Ha! Fucking mark! Orange Cassidy doesn't. Give us $50.

Tony Khan should start up a church, only he tells you that there is no god and still wants to take up a collection. It would be just as effective a scheme to separate fools from their money.


----------



## shandcraig

Did they spoil that cody is winning the belt? Lol wtf you can see his template name


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That was a really fun match, Brian Cage is a welcome addition and plus Taz as his manager should be amazing. Big plus.


----------



## La Parka

MJF should've been the surprise entrant and he should've won.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Ham and Egger said:


> Because those other 8 guys were primed and ready for a title match? Cage is the best choice.


But how many times are the ones that have been there from the beginning grow tired of new hires jumping right past them while they try and get a spot on DARK?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This match should be good although I stand by the thought that MJF should be main eventing this PPV.


----------



## punkypower

shandcraig said:


> Did they spoil that cody is winning the belt? Lol wtf you can see his template name


Are you serious?? Bah.🤦‍♀️🙈

Oh well, this should be a great one!!


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> Btw, I fucking love how AEW is utilising legends like Taz/Jake/Arn..


Taz and Jake, yes. They've utilized Arn terribly so far. And Tully as well.


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> The thing is, they know it is bad. That's why they didn't have Orange Cassidy do much at first. It's why a lot of those acts were relegated to Dark. Then they'd let them out of their box just a little more. Meanwhile, AEW fanboys are saying "it's not like they're in the main event or the World Title picture, relax," like that justifies their involvement at all. But now that excuse has disappeared. Now they are in the World Title picture. And they know it's bad, which is why they tried not to do it right away. It's why Tony Khan ACKNOWLEDGED that the Casino Battle Royal for a World Title shot was a fucking stupid idea. But now they're doing the exact same thing only with ladders.
> 
> This promotion does not like you. They lie to you. They know what they are doing is wrong but they are determined to do it anyway. It's either because Tony Khan has no control or he doesn't give a flying fuck and just wants to spend daddy's money on his friends. This is not how you do pro-wrestling, and that's why they said sorry for DOING THIS EXACT SAME SHIT LAST YEAR!
> 
> AEW hates you. It's why they constantly insult your intelligence and their own intellectual property that you are supposed to engage with. You care about the World Title? Ha! Fucking mark! Orange Cassidy doesn't. Give us $50.
> 
> Tony Khan should start up a church, only he tells you that there is no god and still wants to take up a collection. It would be just as effective a scheme to separate fools from their money.


I know it isnt right to laugh at the mentally challenged but you make it so easy to laugh at and mock your dumbass


----------



## Not Lying

Hey, remember when Jungle Boy cut that promo calling out his critics "20 pounds? that's what its all about?"

I thought he wasn't gona bulk up, but the dude has put on some muscles and I think he looks great. I guess the criticism bothered him but he still did the work.
One of my top 5 under 25.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That first match is AEW in a nutshell.

Tacky PWG Indy style garbage, no need for it, way too excessive.


----------



## Prosper

This should be a good match, MJF is a definite lock for the win of course


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> The thing is, they know it is bad. That's why they didn't have Orange Cassidy do much at first. It's why a lot of those acts were relegated to Dark. Then they'd let them out of their box just a little more. Meanwhile, AEW fanboys are saying "it's not like they're in the main event or the World Title picture, relax," like that justifies their involvement at all. But now that excuse has disappeared. Now they are in the World Title picture. And they know it's bad, which is why they tried not to do it right away. It's why Tony Khan ACKNOWLEDGED that the Casino Battle Royal for a World Title shot was a fucking stupid idea. But now they're doing the exact same thing only with ladders.
> 
> This promotion does not like you. They lie to you. They know what they are doing is wrong but they are determined to do it anyway. It's either because Tony Khan has no control or he doesn't give a flying fuck and just wants to spend daddy's money on his friends. This is not how you do pro-wrestling, and that's why they said sorry for DOING THIS EXACT SAME SHIT LAST YEAR!
> 
> AEW hates you. It's why they constantly insult your intelligence and their own intellectual property that you are supposed to engage with. You care about the World Title? Ha! Fucking mark! Orange Cassidy doesn't. Give us $50.
> 
> Tony Khan should start up a church, only he tells you that there is no god and still wants to take up a collection. It would be just as effective a scheme to separate fools from their money.


The issue is that the mid carders are meant to be the next main eventers, and there are so many comedy acts in the company that they are guaranteed to eventually become intertwined with the more serious and superior talents, wherein those more serious talents are completely undersold and made to play into the antics of the comedy guy.


----------



## SteveC484

Jungle Boy needs to get in touch with Cage's supplier


----------



## shandcraig

That belt can't be real. It makes zero sense. It has houses on it and looks real cheap


----------



## Chip Chipperson

shandcraig said:


> Did they spoil that cody is winning the belt? Lol wtf you can see his template name


Very perceptive. They wouldn't create a name plate for no reason surely.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bloody Warpath said:


> But how many times are the ones that have been there from the beginning grow tired of new hires jumping right past them while they try and get a spot on DARK?


I do hope they get out of that sort of booking but in the case of Cage, they had him hired months ago and were waiting to pull the trigger on debuting him.


----------



## RKing85

going with MJF in this one.


----------



## Alex6691

Just noticed Vicky Guerrero ringside. I wonder if JR will put over her onlyfans?


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did the usual shit talkers really pay $50 for a show that they automatically deemed shit before the show even started? Seriously?


Just $20. That's 400 nickels. Or 400 of those new TNT Championship belts


----------



## Prosper

Is that Vickie Guerrero? hahaha


----------



## kazarn

MJF is fucking gold


----------



## Bosnian21

Great stuff from MJF there.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alex6691 said:


> Just noticed Vicky Guerrero ringside. I wonder if JR will put over her onlyfans?


Sunny has the Only Fans account.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> The thing is, they know it is bad. That's why they didn't have Orange Cassidy do much at first. It's why a lot of those acts were relegated to Dark. Then they'd let them out of their box just a little more. Meanwhile, AEW fanboys are saying "it's not like they're in the main event or the World Title picture, relax," like that justifies their involvement at all. But now that excuse has disappeared. Now they are in the World Title picture. And they know it's bad, which is why they tried not to do it right away. It's why Tony Khan ACKNOWLEDGED that the Casino Battle Royal for a World Title shot was a fucking stupid idea. But now they're doing the exact same thing only with ladders.
> 
> This promotion does not like you. They lie to you. They know what they are doing is wrong but they are determined to do it anyway. It's either because Tony Khan has no control or he doesn't give a flying fuck and just wants to spend daddy's money on his friends. This is not how you do pro-wrestling, and that's why they said sorry for DOING THIS EXACT SAME SHIT LAST YEAR!
> 
> AEW hates you. It's why they constantly insult your intelligence and their own intellectual property that you are supposed to engage with. You care about the World Title? Ha! Fucking mark! Orange Cassidy doesn't. Give us $50.
> 
> Tony Khan should start up a church, only he tells you that there is no god and still wants to take up a collection. It would be just as effective a scheme to separate fools from their money.


Somebody get this guy a tampon, pronto.


----------



## Alex6691

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sunny has the Only Fans account.


and so does Vicky...


----------



## Cult03

Erik. said:


>


YOU CAN LITERALLY SEE CODY'S NAME PLATE HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## The Wood

Roxinius said:


> Oh look it's you being a negative crybaby like usual


I made a point. This post has no substance. It is spam. Stop spamming. 



NXT Only said:


> Damn we still gotta hear how guys don’t like the company but keep watching smh.


I'm not watching. I'm just enjoying a lazy Sunday seeing people's reactions and hearing about what they do. 



prosperwithdeen said:


> Did the usual shit talkers really pay $50 for a show that they automatically deemed shit before the show even started? Seriously?


I didn't pay for shit, haha. And the people who did are watching and responding to the content being presented to them. 



NXT Only said:


> What multi person ladder match outside of TLC1 wasn’t a clusterfuck. Same with Battle Royals.


Then don't do them. 



shandcraig said:


> Tnt belt is os ugly and cheap looking. Why does it look like it has the white house on it. It doesn't blend with aew at all. Who designed this crap


I'm sure the building has some sort of significance to Turner. It does look very WWE though. 



Roxinius said:


> I know it isnt right to laugh at the mentally challenged but you make it so easy to laugh at and mock your dumbass


You say it isn't right to laugh at the mentally challenged, but still use it as an insult. You'd think if you were mocking me, you'd actually say something sharper than "I'm laughing at you." This is more spam.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Ham and Egger said:


> I do hope they get out of that sort of booking but in the case of Cage, they had him hired months ago and were waiting to pull the trigger on debuting him.


I hope so. They are bordering on being formulaic when it comes to new talent.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ham and Egger said:


> I do hope they get out of that sort of booking but in the case of Cage, they had him hired months ago and were waiting to pull the trigger on debuting him.


He was actually injured - needed surgery for a bicep tear. He spoiled his spot in a way by announcing he was cleared to return a few days ago on his instagram.


----------



## shandcraig

Why are people mad at anyone in here complaining. I fucking flew to vegas to see DON live, i can say whatever the fuck i want. I like lots of aew but i grt to point out what i think is shit


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> One of the most well rounded workers in the world today.
> 
> AEW's best signing since Moxley.


Cage has the look the moveset hes a beast. He was the added addition needed to elevate the list of big men AEW needed


----------



## TripleG

Multi-man Ladder Matches are designed to be clusterfucks. That's been the case pretty much since the turn of the century. 

Whether its Money in the Bank, a title match, or even Ultimate X (to use a TNA example) or whatever. If you have a Ladder match with more than two people in it, its guaranteed to be a spot filled car wreck. 

I've been criticizing it for years, but always got ignored. Now AEW does it, and NOW its a problem? 

To me, this was no different from all the other battle royal Ladder Matches I've seen. Has some moments I liked to keep me from being bored, and had some insane spots, but the overall flow of the match makes absolutely no sense. But NONE of these matches make sense, so....there you go.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

This so far has been the best PPV/show of the year since the quarantine started. Loving everything so far.


----------



## Prosper

MJF has been getting a lot better in the ring


----------



## punkypower

Alex6691 said:


> and so does Vicky...


----------



## Roxinius

The Wood said:


> I made a point. This post has no substance. It is spam. Stop spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not watching. I'm just enjoying a lazy Sunday seeing people's reactions and hearing about what they do.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't pay for shit, haha. And the people who did are watching and responding to the content being presented to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't do them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the building has some sort of significance to Turner. It does look very WWE though.
> 
> 
> 
> You say it isn't right to laugh at the mentally challenged, but still use it as an insult. You'd think if you were mocking me, you'd actually say something sharper than "I'm laughing at you." This is more spam.


To put it quite simply a bleeding vagina like you doesn't really require much more than being laughed at but by all means cry more


----------



## My_Melody

El Hammerstone said:


> Echo chambers are nice and cozy.


Reading the same people take things too seriously and complain about practically everything. It’s a fucking TV show there to entertain people, if it doesn’t, turn the channel. It’s really simple. 

Even if they aren’t trolls they think everything should be the way they think it should be and can’t fathom other people like different things and actually enjoy the majority of the product. It’s insanely boring to read.


----------



## Cult03

MJF is so fucking good. He just gets it. It's so unfortunate that the rest of the company refuses to get it as well because they've got so many talented people there, if they just took it a bit more seriously.. Now I'm not asking for it to be 100% serious, just for them to take their jobs seriously..

Jungle Boy is also very impressive, but we knew that. A Boy and His Dinosaur would have been a great tag team if they didn't unnecessarily add Stunt.


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> The issue is that the mid carders are meant to be the next main eventers, and there are so many comedy acts in the company that they are guaranteed to eventually become intertwined with the more serious and superior talents, wherein those more serious talents are completely undersold and made to play into the antics of the comedy guy.


That's true, and you don't really need any of them in the first place. No one was absolutely begging for Joey Janela, Orange Cassidy or Chuck Taylor to be hired. No one.



PavelGaborik said:


> Somebody get this guy a tampon, pronto.


Hey, some casual misogyny. Keep it classy, sycophants! If I needed a tampon, it puts me way closer to a vagina than your average AEW fan.

Holy shit, did they really spoil the outcome to this match by posting a photo of Cody's nameplate? Word life -- we're talkin' basic Russonomics.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> The thing is, they know it is bad. That's why they didn't have Orange Cassidy do much at first. It's why a lot of those acts were relegated to Dark. Then they'd let them out of their box just a little more. Meanwhile, AEW fanboys are saying "it's not like they're in the main event or the World Title picture, relax," like that justifies their involvement at all. But now that excuse has disappeared. Now they are in the World Title picture. And they know it's bad, which is why they tried not to do it right away. It's why Tony Khan ACKNOWLEDGED that the Casino Battle Royal for a World Title shot was a fucking stupid idea. But now they're doing the exact same thing only with ladders.
> 
> This promotion does not like you. They lie to you. They know what they are doing is wrong but they are determined to do it anyway. It's either because Tony Khan has no control or he doesn't give a flying fuck and just wants to spend daddy's money on his friends. This is not how you do pro-wrestling, and that's why they said sorry for DOING THIS EXACT SAME SHIT LAST YEAR!
> 
> AEW hates you. It's why they constantly insult your intelligence and their own intellectual property that you are supposed to engage with. You care about the World Title? Ha! Fucking mark! Orange Cassidy doesn't. Give us $50.
> 
> Tony Khan should start up a church, only he tells you that there is no god and still wants to take up a collection. It would be just as effective a scheme to separate fools from their money.


In all honesty I could half accept the buffoonery if it was performed to perfection. But it was botchy as hell. Guys standing around waiting to catch another, Kip getting up off the ladder then laying back down for Penelope, Kaz trying to sell for Cassidy's weak offense. Three Stooges and Buster Keaton did 'mad' nearly 100 years ago but their choreography was perfect.


----------



## NahFam

shandcraig said:


> Why are people mad at anyone in here complaining. I fucking flew to vegas to see DON live, i can say whatever the fuck i want. I like lots of aew but i grt to point out what i think is shit


As is your right to do so. I pointed it out earlier but I don't really think anybody is referring to posters such as yourself. I certainly think the majority of what you post is constructive.

For me it's more, there are some who post on here that do so seemingly to shit on everything. I can't stand the WWE, I can't stand Vince McMahon and a lot of what they produce nowadays. I could pollute threads on here stating that but I don't really see the point in doing so given other people will undoubtedly enjoy most of it. Making constructive criticism isn't the same thing, but watching something purely to shit on it just seems bizarre to me. If people get no enjoyment from the show I would probably recommend doing something more productive with their time.


----------



## NXT Only

Great match so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid Match. Crowds are sorely missed


----------



## Claro De Luna

Nice stage setup with the large screen, the spotlights and the lighting rigs around the tunnel entrances.


----------



## shandcraig

Slappy slap


----------



## Chan Hung

These 2 could have possible long feuds


----------



## The Wood

My_Melody said:


> Reading the same people take things too seriously and complain about practically everything. It’s a fucking TV show there to entertain people, if it doesn’t, turn the channel. It’s really simple.
> 
> Even if they aren’t trolls they think everything should be the way they think it should be and can’t fathom other people like different things and actually enjoy the majority of the product. It’s insanely boring to read.


When a TV show pisses off most of its captive audience, it's failing as content. Some people might like AEW. They're allowed to. But they're in a very small subsection of wrestling fan, and people are just as equally allowed not to like it. And the people who don't have some very valid points that a lot of the people who do like it don't seem to be able to deal well with.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Was that Dan Lambert in the front row?


----------



## Alex6691

Give MJF a 15 year contract


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This match has been way too long. It's your second match on the card it doesn't need to go 20 minutes...


----------



## Trophies

MJF you okay?


----------



## Ham and Egger

That apron poison-rana was nasty!


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> That's true, and you don't really need any of them in the first place. No one was absolutely begging for Joey Janela, Orange Cassidy or Chuck Taylor to be hired. No one.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, some casual misogyny. Keep it classy, sycophants! If I needed a tampon, it puts me way closer to a vagina than your average AEW fan.
> 
> Holy shit, did they really spoil the outcome to this match by posting a photo of Cody's nameplate? Word life -- we're talkin' basic Russonomics.


"Put him in a straight jacket"


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay that was dangerous as fuck. Holy fuck....why would MJf okay that move???


----------



## The Wood

MJF vs. Jungle Boy could be a WrestleMania main event one day. I'm serious. MJF is that brilliant and Jungle Boy has that much potential and a really good story. MJF has it figured out, and hopefully Jack Perry spends a lot of time hanging around with him and listening to him instead of The Young Bucks of the world.


----------



## Cult03

NahFam said:


> As is your right to do so. I pointed it out earlier but I don't really think anybody is referring to posters such as yourself. I certainly think the majority of what you post is constructive.
> 
> For me it's more, there are some who post on here that do so seemingly to shit on everything. I can't stand the WWE, I can't stand Vince McMahon and a lot of what they produce nowadays. I could pollute threads on here stating that but I don't really see the point in doing so given other people will undoubtedly enjoy most of it. Making constructive criticism isn't the same thing, but watching something purely to shit on it just seems bizarre to me. If people get no enjoyment from the show I would probably recommend doing something more productive with their time.


The WWE section was literally polluted with negativity for a decade, and fair enough too. It's been shit. It's bullshit to paint everyone with criticisms as polluters of threads though. People think things could be better, do you disagree?


----------



## The Wood

Chan Hung said:


> Okay that was dangerous as fuck. Holy fuck....why would MJf okay that move???


I love the guy, but even he probably feels peer pressure to do stupid shit. It's everywhere else and the guy has to survive the locker-room.


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> Who hates the company? People have criticisms when they do stupid shit, but you guys will cheer everything and if people saying "OC buries people when he doesn't take things seriously" and "Marko Stunt just had to show up" means they hate the company to you, then you're wrong.
> 
> Looking forward to this next match


You hate the company. That’s why you replied when I didn’t specify who I was talking about.


----------



## NahFam

The Wood said:


> *When a TV show pisses off most of its captive audience, it's failing as content.* Some people might like AEW. They're allowed to. But they're in a very small subsection of wrestling fan, and people are just as equally allowed not to like it. And the people who don't have some very valid points that a lot of the people who do like it don't seem to be able to deal well with.


Thing is, I hear this said a lot but there is literally nothing to verify this at all. I could say the same about WWE as I'm not a fan of it, but I know there must be people who still enjoy what they do. Talking in absolutes when there is nothing to substantiate what is essentially an opinion as fact is counterproductive. I'm not even saying I like everything in AEW either. But the majority of what I watch, I enjoy.


----------



## ABH-22

This match is excellent


----------



## kazarn

MJF has such amazing fundamentals as a heel.


----------



## Alex6691

The next time MJF faces Cody he should beat him with a pedigree. Random thought that came into my head.


----------



## La Parka

Hell of a match.


----------



## Not Lying

Love those two. Great match.
Between them, Darby, and Sammy. Excellent batch of very young new guys AEW made a name for.


----------



## Oracle

Good match shit finish.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Good match but dragged in the middle. Right man won.


----------



## TripleG

That's a great roll up finish there.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> You hate the company. That’s why you replied when I didn’t specify who I was talking about.


Haha the old 'who smelt it dealt it' rule hey? Nice to see I'm dealing with adults here.

I don't hate AEW, I love half of it at least. Half of it is the best wrestling show going at the moment. The other half is the worst.


----------



## shandcraig

Glad he won


----------



## PavelGaborik

Not crazy about the finish but an excellent match overall.


----------



## Bosnian21

Great match for those two. Future title match.


----------



## Prosper

Very good match


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF and Jack Perry will be carrying this brand for years to come. Great match by both guys.


----------



## RKing85

Those two guys combined age is younger than Jericho...with a few years to spare.


----------



## shandcraig

Cult03 said:


> Haha the old 'who smelt it dealt it' rule hey? Nice to see I'm dealing with adults here.
> 
> I don't hate AEW, I love half of it at least. Half of it is the best wrestling show going at the moment. The other half is the worst.



Lol so feel the same. And half good still has me watching and flying to the states from Canada to see them. I don't even touch wwe.


----------



## NahFam

Cult03 said:


> The WWE section was literally polluted with negativity for a decade, and fair enough too. It's been shit. It's bullshit to paint everyone with criticisms as polluters of threads though. People think things could be better, do you disagree?


That's exactly the point. It was and probably is polluted with negativity still. I don't watch it anymore, I would be one of those negative posters if I did. I don't feel like watching things I don't enjoy is a good use of my time, do you? 

And I don't think everything is amazing, but I enjoy most of what I watch. I'd like more psychology and "old school" wrestling mentality for the most part but it's not enough to stop my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Very good stuff from two young guys who just get it.


----------



## shandcraig

If cody cries tonight i fucking swear to god.


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> Haha the old 'who smelt it dealt it' rule hey? Nice to see I'm dealing with adults here.
> 
> I don't hate AEW, I love half of it at least. Half of it is the best wrestling show going at the moment. The other half is the worst.


So enjoy what you like and the other half let others enjoy. This company isn’t just for you.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I like how the AEW superfans are actually angry at "the haters" for buying the PPV. Wouldn't you want AEW getting our 20-30 bucks?


----------



## Geeee

I am pretty excited about what MJF and Jungle Boy could do with an actual storyline.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> MJF vs. Jungle Boy could be a WrestleMania main event one day. I'm serious. MJF is that brilliant and Jungle Boy has that much potential and a really good story. MJF has it figured out, and hopefully Jack Perry spends a lot of time hanging around with him and listening to him instead of The Young Bucks of the world.


This. They are young and it's a story that will continue to be told


----------



## Bubz

MJF and Jungle Boy are legitimately the future of wrestling. Great match with two great performances.


----------



## Cult03

That match was awesome. MJF is a student of the game and Jungle Boy is an athletic genius. The selling, the meaning behind almost everything. It was a very well put together match. This Archer VS Cody match will be put together well as well. People wonder why those with criticisms watch, it's because this company does a lot of really good stuff like this mixed in with a lot of terrible shit. I wonder why Cody never involves himself with the comedy shit in this company..


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF/Jungle Boy was really well done. Would have gotten over big in front of a live crowd. 2 future stars there.


----------



## Chan Hung

kazarn said:


> MJF has such amazing fundamentals as a heel.


Isnt he just perfect.


----------



## shandcraig

NXT Only said:


> So enjoy what you like and the other half let others enjoy. This company isn’t just for you.


So people like you are why wwe is so bad. Just watch whatever shit in front of you


----------



## NXT Only

This match is gonna be so good.


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> You hate the company. That’s why you replied when I didn’t specify who I was talking about.


Yeah, because it's not obviously which people you're talking about. Terrible logic. 



NahFam said:


> Thing is, I hear this said a lot but there is literally nothing to verify this at all. I could say the same about WWE as I'm not a fan of it, but I know there must be people who still enjoy what they do. Talking in absolutes when there is nothing to substantiate what is essentially an opinion as fact is counterproductive. I'm not even saying I like everything in AEW either. But the majority of what I watch, I enjoy.


1.4 million viewers to 700k. We actually do have data on this, haha. 



RKing85 said:


> Those two guys combined age is younger than Jericho...with a few years to spare.


I made that point elsewhere. While it is very good for those guys, and I do like them both, it's kind of a sad reflection on the state of wrestling that they're two of the very, very few who "get it." 



NahFam said:


> That's exactly the point. It was and probably is polluted with negativity still. I don't watch it anymore, I would be one of those negative posters if I did. I don't feel like watching things I don't enjoy is a good use of my time, do you?
> 
> And I don't think everything is amazing, but I enjoy most of what I watch. I'd like more psychology and "old school" wrestling mentality for the most part but it's not enough to stop my enjoyment of the show.


Stop telling people how to live their life, Fam.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jungle Jack Perry should have got the win. I guess their rivalry story will be Jack eventually getting his first win against him and becoming his equal or something. 

Out of Guevara, Allin, MJF and Jack Perry who is the first home grown world champion?


----------



## TripleG

I am not a fan of the look of the TNT belt. That looks like one of the WWE's Fruit Rollup belts.


----------



## La Parka

Title looks good on TV.


----------



## NXT Only

shandcraig said:


> So people like you are why wwe is so bad. Just watch whatever shit in front of you


What does telling us here what you don’t like about the company do to change it? Go on twitter and tell AEW. We just wanna watch the show and enjoy it. This isn’t anyone’s personal blog. It’s unbearable at this point.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> So enjoy what you like and the other half let others enjoy. This company isn’t just for you.


And this forum isn't just for you.


----------



## RKing85

that belt is not anywhere close to the world title belt in terms of appearance.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Get in the ring Mike!


----------



## Trophies

Archer stay killing random dudes lmao


----------



## NahFam

The Wood said:


> Stop telling people how to live their life, Fam.


Your life must be a joy, Wood.


----------



## shandcraig

Okay I really thought the belt with ugly when I saw the photo but when you see it on TV it actually looks pretty good. He kind of looks like a boxing belt ironically. But still has a cheap Dollar Store element to

That exact belt and gold would have been good


----------



## Geeee

Please let Tyson be on commentary for the trainwreck potential......


----------



## Matthew Castillo

TD Stinger said:


> MJF/Jungle Boy was really well done. Would have gotten over big in front of a live crowd. 2 future stars there.


I think ig was even better than their bout in Austin and that was at my first ever live show.


----------



## punkypower

That was FANFRIGGINTASTIC!!

I couldn't even look at the phone bc I was afraid of missing something.

While the right person won, it was a fabulous showcase for Jack Perry.

I was most looking forward to Cody vs Archer. Now that it's 99% Cody, the wind has gone out of my sails.

TYSON


----------



## shandcraig

And coming to the ring the biggest Mark crybaby of all time


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> MJF and Jack Perry will be carrying this brand for years to come. Great match by both guys.


Exactly. You can tell there is something major to happen soon with these 2


----------



## Cult03

Technical difficulties. Probably shouldn't complain about that hey guys?


----------



## RKing85

I might look stupid here, but I'm going with Cody in this one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> What does telling us here what you don’t like about the company do to change it? Go on twitter and tell AEW. We just wanna watch the show and enjoy it. This isn’t anyone’s personal blog. It’s unbearable at this point.


So...you're allowed to post what you like and how much you enjoy a show but he's not allowed to say what parts he doesn't like because you don't like it.

Okay...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

The title reminds me of the old RAW tag titles.


----------



## shandcraig

Cult03 said:


> Technical difficulties. Probably shouldn't complain about that hey guys?


Shut your mouth


----------



## Alex6691

Title looks much better on TV


----------



## El Hammerstone

I honestly don't mind how the title looks, was expecting worse.


----------



## The Wood

Isn't it funny how when AEW actually does something good, people are honest about it and say it's good? Chalk MJF vs. Jungle Boy into the evidence against AEW needing to do the pointless, comedy sports entertainment shit. Fundamental, honest to god pro-wrestling works, folks. It's the great unifier. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> I like how the AEW superfans are actually angry at "the haters" for buying the PPV. Wouldn't you want AEW getting our 20-30 bucks?


It's not about the company doing well for them. It's about their ego. They would say it's the opposite, but those who want to see AEW get better and stop fucking around and actually become viable pro-wrestling care far more about the health of the business overall. And therein is the evidence. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jungle Jack Perry should have got the win. I guess their rivalry story will be Jack eventually getting his first win against him and becoming his equal or something.
> 
> Out of Guevara, Allin, MJF and Jack Perry who is the first home grown world champion?


You kind of answered it yourself, but Jack Perry beating MJF down the line is money. Realistically speaking, MJF should be AEW Champion #3 and Jungle Jack as #4, #5 or #6.


----------



## Alex6691

Codys gonna bleed isn't he?


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> So...you're allowed to post what you like and how much you enjoy a show but he's not allowed to say what parts he doesn't like because you don't like it.
> 
> Okay...


This is @NXT Only's personal blog


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Bryce Remsburg is an idiot.


----------



## RKing85

the build for this has been very good, but it really could have used a Cody promo last Wednesday.


----------



## shandcraig

Can someone explain to me why the belt has houses on it that kind of looks like the White House


----------



## Alex6691

They just said the TNT title still needs gold plating added so essentially its not finished.


----------



## Trophies

Ah so the belt isn't even finished yet.


----------



## ABH-22

Title to be finished, good news.


----------



## TripleG

OK, so the belt isn't finished. I'm kind of relieved, lol.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bryce Remsburg is an idiot.


You're an idiot.


----------



## shandcraig

RKing85 said:


> the build for this has been very good, but it really could have used a Cody promo last Wednesday.



You really want another Wednesday night Cody promo with him crying


----------



## Ham and Egger

So the title isn't even fully finished. I'm sure it'll look even better when its complete.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Jungle Boy had a heck of a showing here as a possible very bright future as a singles wrestler.


----------



## shandcraig

TripleG said:


> OK, so the belt isn't finished. I'm kind of relieved, lol.


Wait what?


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao a disclaimer on the shitty belt


----------



## shandcraig

How is the belt not done lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> You're an idiot.


You're right, I was the one trying to get the two guys with this massive personal rivalry to shake hands.


----------



## NXT Only

TripleG said:


> I am not a fan of the look of the TNT belt. That looks like one of the WWE's Fruit Rollup belts.


Yeah but they said it’s incomplete.


----------



## The Wood

NahFam said:


> Your life must be a joy, Wood.


It absolutely is. 



TripleG said:


> OK, so the belt isn't finished. I'm kind of relieved, lol.


It's a good thing they're doing a TNT Title match now then!


----------



## ABH-22

shandcraig said:


> How is the belt not done lol.


Couldn't get finished due to the virus


----------



## shandcraig

Maybe the belt we see is a fake gimmick belt. We've seen stuff like this before


----------



## The Wood

Bryce Remsburg is the worst referee in the business.


----------



## shandcraig

ABH-22 said:


> Couldn't get finished due to the virus


Lol what? The belts mads by 1 guy, sounds like bullshit


----------



## RapShepard

ABH-22 said:


> Couldn't get finished due to the virus


That sounds like bull shit lol.


----------



## Trophies

Pineapple Pete gonna get it if he keeps going.


----------



## TripleG

shandcraig said:


> How is the belt not done lol.





The Wood said:


> It's a good thing they're doing a TNT Title match now then!


Quarantine guys. Its fucking everything up.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> Lol what? The belts mads by 1 guy, sounds like bullshit


Right apparently metal work was outlawed recently


----------



## The Wood

Replace Bryce Remsburg with Brian Hebner.


----------



## rbl85

shandcraig said:


> Lol what? The belts mads by 1 guy, sounds like bullshit


Harder to get the materials


----------



## Ham and Egger

Trophies said:


> Pineapple Pete gonna get it if he keeps going.


 Archer will lose and beat the shit out of Pete to get some heat back. 😭


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JRL

They've done a good job with Archer thus far. He seems like a legit beast.


----------



## RapShepard

TripleG said:


> Quarantine guys. Its fucking everything up.


Nah they're reacting to the negative reaction.


----------



## Geeee

LOL shades of Don Jardine. I'm sure that's the first name people think of when a huge man walks the ropes.


----------



## ABH-22

RapShepard said:


> Right apparently metal work was outlawed recently


I was thinking maybe more due to the parts not being able to get shipped across?


----------



## Chan Hung

Archer is so fucking great. 

Archer vs Cage please.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Not sure how Archer never made it in WWE. Dude has fantastic agility.


----------



## The Wood

ABH-22 said:


> Couldn't get finished due to the virus


That's a load of shit. One of my friends has taken up metalwork and started a metalwork business during the pandemic.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> LOL shades of Don Jardine. I'm sure that's the first name people think of when a huge man walks the ropes.


Hahaha Good One!


----------



## Cult03

The Wood said:


> Isn't it funny how when AEW actually does something good, people are honest about it and say it's good? Chalk MJF vs. Jungle Boy into the evidence against AEW needing to do the pointless, comedy sports entertainment shit. Fundamental, honest to god pro-wrestling works, folks. It's the great unifier.


AEW can do comedy. It only becomes a problem when that comedy buries people. OC making half of the people in that ladder match look like idiots (Scorpio Sky included) shouldn't have happened. I'm on record as being a fan of OC, but he needs to work on when it's necessary to do his shtick. I can justify his gimmicks existence. I can't justify Stunt's in the AEW World. In saying that, MJF VS Jungle Boy has been MOTN so far.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Right apparently metal work was outlawed recently


its a bullshit excuse. I see no delays on getting products and belt makers normally have all the supplies.


----------



## RKing85

I wonder how much they are paying Tyson for this.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure how Archer never made it in WWE. Dude has fantastic agility.


It had to be the tramp stamp.


----------



## RapShepard

ABH-22 said:


> I was thinking maybe more due to the parts not being able to get shipped across?


If that's the case that means they hastily created a title during quarantine which is dumb


----------



## RiverFenix

Hopefully gold accent added to the big giant silver circle behind the TNT logo.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure how Archer never made it in WWE. Dude has fantastic agility.


Well he looked goofy as hell when he was in the WWE. Plus he wasn't as good then as he is now in the ring and didn't have his persona.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're reacting to the negative reaction.


They didn't react to the bad reactions for the women belt so they're not going to do it for the TNT title.


----------



## ABH-22

Mike yawning, jhhheeeeez


----------



## Trophies

Tyson yawning...past his bedtime lol


----------



## shandcraig

anyways what else could be done to the belt ? it looks complete to me. It has the TNA the AEW and the random White house on each side lol


----------



## kazarn

Mike Tyson yawning LOOOOOOOL


----------



## The Wood

RapShepard said:


> Nah they're reacting to the negative reaction.


Yep, AEW doing another mea culpa. 



Chip Chipperson said:


> Not sure how Archer never made it in WWE. Dude has fantastic agility.


He was kind of just there for a long time in his career. Even in New Japan. I haven't seen much of him in AEW, but if he's put it all together, he's a bit of a late bloomer.


----------



## epfou1

I hope Cody doesnt do another blade job with exposed turnbuckle. Tired of the same old shit.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

All Tony said was they weren't able to get gold plates, hence not being finished


----------



## RiverFenix

RapShepard said:


> If that's the case that means they hastily created a title during quarantine which is dumb


Well that has been obvious from the get go.


----------



## NXT Only

Archer is an animal in there. Cody taking some bumps.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> If that's the case that means they hastily created a title during quarantine which is dumb


Well it's TNT who asked for it.

It's not impossible that the design come from TNT.


----------



## Alex6691

Think they regret getting Tyson? He clearly doesn't want to be there and did 0 promo for the PPV.


----------



## Oracle

Man Codys gonna win. 

big babyface comeback


----------



## Ham and Egger

Big Swole acting up like its HER man getting his ass beat!


----------



## NXT Only

Be like Mike Tyson. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Geeee

Big Swole is acting like every drunk girlfriend at the bar when their man gets in a bar fight


----------



## Cult03

Who is the mum sounding dick head in the crowd screaming "nooooo" and "are you alright". She needs to shut the fuck up. Was it Big Swole?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I understand the wrestlers are playing the role of the fans but why would they yell at Archer and get in his face when he is known to beat the shit out of other wrestlers for no reason?


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Cutting to Tyson as he was yawning. Good job


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kazarn

Alex6691 said:


> Think they regret getting Tyson? He clearly doesn't want to be there and did 0 promo for the PPV.


And they probably paid a lot of money to get him.


----------



## shandcraig

Oracle said:


> Man Codys gonna win.
> 
> big babyface comeback


baby face comeback ? lol the guys been the golden boy baby face every fucking week


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> AEW can do comedy. It only becomes a problem when that comedy buries people. OC making half of the people in that ladder match look like idiots (Scorpio Sky included) shouldn't have happened. I'm on record as being a fan of OC, but he needs to work on when it's necessary to do his shtick. I can justify his gimmicks existence. I can't justify Stunt's in the AEW World. In saying that, MJF VS Jungle Boy has been MOTN so far.


I think our views on Orange Cassidy are our biggest point of disagreement, haha. Completely agree with your theory though. There's comedy and there's comedy that cannibalises your world. 



RKing85 said:


> I wonder how much they are paying Tyson for this.


Out the ass.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Archer is busting out all his bag of tricks tonight.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> Be like Mike Tyson. Enjoy the show.


If Tony pays me too I'll go as far to say that Marko Stunt is amazing. Speaking of which, how much are the AEW super fans on here getting paid?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

Cult03 said:


> If Tony pays me too I'll go as far to say that Marko Stunt is amazing. Speaking of which, how much are the AEW super fans on here getting paid?


Will both of you shut the fuck up ?

Stop making this thread about you thanks.


----------



## ABH-22

Where you have to give AEW props is that this match feels like a huge deal


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> Will both of you shut the fuck up ?
> 
> Stop making this thread about you thanks.


Bounjour. Non.


----------



## NXT Only

DDT in front of Jake lol


----------



## Geeee

Umm Tony, Jake is not just A snake. He's THE Snake.


----------



## Cult03

Archer is fucking awesome and Cody is selling really well. AEW can do things well when they try


----------



## RKing85

Cody doing the DDT and Archer doing the spinebuster was a nice touch.


----------



## rbl85

Cult03 said:


> Bounjour. Non.


Appreciate the effort XD


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Lol pussy boys in here tonight. They wanna talk about rainbows and butterflys all night long


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Bloody Warpath said:


> Cutting to Tyson as he was yawning. Good job


Not gonna lie that was bad


----------



## shandcraig

Any betting odds of cody crying tonight?


----------



## El Hammerstone

This is the AEW that keeps me coming back, more of this.


----------



## Chan Hung

kazarn said:


> Mike Tyson yawning LOOOOOOOL


I mean he's not a young buck no pun intended


----------



## NXT Only

Archer made of Teflon.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol for a sec i was thinking the show was over in 30 minutes


----------



## Alex6691

HELL YEAH. Stinger splash!


----------



## Ham and Egger

When Cody did the throat alive taunt i thought he was going for a top rope head butt.


----------



## Chan Hung

Great match. And little Sting name drop. Lol
I know this sounds really stupid but shouldn't the guy that's rewarding the winner of the title not have a bias LOL I mean like a vocal bias


----------



## Cult03

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'd find a way to refuse to pay him after this. He's been a complete waste of money for AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Archer nearly got spiked!


----------



## NXT Only

Nah no way they doing this lol.


----------



## Trophies

Now they got video replay in the back? lol


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> Well it's TNT who asked for it.
> 
> It's not impossible that the design come from TNT.


I really doubt that TNT would ask for a belt, let alone go through the bother of designing one. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That looks soft as shit. I mean, cash those cheques, Lance, but maybe go for moves that you can actually connect with for your gimmick? 

And who said that Mike Tyson is enjoying the show? He basically fell asleep, haha.


----------



## Oracle

This cant be real


----------



## kazarn

Yo, this is DRAGGING.


----------



## RKing85

Brandi to come out now to replace Arn?


----------



## Cult03

The slot machine is starting to annoy me. And wait, Arn getting involved is the line in the sand and other refs can just dob on them? There's just no consistency in AEW


----------



## Oracle

This is ridiculous


----------



## kazarn

Terrible.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

kazarn said:


> Yo, this is DRAGGING.


Yeah it's AEW's fascination with long matches. 

Tyson in better shape than most of the AEW roster.


----------



## ABH-22

Bulllllllllllshit


----------



## epfou1

AEW completed botched that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LolAEW. Have your top heel lose his first real match and spoil the result on your social media before the match actually occurs.


----------



## Cult03

Tyson was on Archer's side throughout the entire match based on reactions and now he's decided he's on Cody's side and just takes his shirt off and flexes? That ending was silly. The match was really good though.


----------



## La Parka

Not a great match but the right winner.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol fuck off Cody.

What a piece of shit decision to go over Archer.


----------



## TheFiend666

Cody is worst than HHH 

LMFAO


----------



## Oracle

Cody gets absolutely cleaned the entire match and hits two cross rhodes and thats it?

terrible just terrible


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> The slot machine is starting to annoy me. And wait, Arn getting involved is the line in the sand and other refs can just dob on them? There's just no consistency in AEW


It's the WWE trope of having rules that exist for the purposes of specific angles out of isolated convenience. Usually when something like this happens, there will be something that completely contradicts it later in the show. My guess will be in the AEW World Title match, with Lee having people interfere in a title match and the referees not doing anything to stop it, because they're not scripted to.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Don't agree with the decision at all, pretty good match though.


----------



## Trophies

No problem with Cody winning. It's probably easier for somebody to beat Cody for the title than Archer.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Wow Tyson literally did nothing except react and hand the belt over. How is this going to get AEW any attention at all?


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun match but don’t love Archer losing for the most clean fashion. Yeah Arn got involved but it didn’t really play into the finish.


----------



## NahFam

Alright, that was pretty bad.


----------



## Alex6691

Trophies said:


> No problem with Cody winning. It's probably easier for somebody to beat Cody for the title than Archer.



This. Makes sense for Cody to win it for now.


----------



## RKing85

"The Person is worse than the injury"
haha. Great line.


----------



## Geeee

That's good. Sounds like Britt's still gonna be on the show.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope fans turn on that bitch


----------



## RainmakerV2

I love Cody, but thats horseshit.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody is a damn joke. A legend in his own mind.


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> Tyson was on Archer's side throughout the entire match based on reactions and now he's decided he's on Cody's side and just takes his shirt off and flexes? That ending was silly. The match was really good though.


That sounds suspiciously like Tyson taking off the DX shirt...

Man, people seem really unhappy about that finish. Wrestling in general needs more finish guys in it, which is something I always want to talk about and then forget, but wow -- feels like a cold snap on Cody. 

We'll probably get an apology from AEW on Twitter tomorrow about how Cody didn't really win the match and Archer is the champion -- "Sorry, sorry, sorry!"


----------



## El Hammerstone

As tiring as the Rhodes family drama can get, the idea of him as the first TNT champion is fine with me, I just don't like that it had to come at the expense of a new monster heel that was just starting to become established.


----------



## RKing85

Hopefully they keep this relatively short. Let Penelope do her couple big spots and get out. Going with Penelope in this one.


----------



## sawduck

AEW Just went full WWE , cody transformed into HHH tonight, disappointing


----------



## epfou1

Chip Chipperson said:


> LolAEW. Have your top heel lose his first real match and spoil the result on your social media before the match actually occurs.


Not only that, but Mike Tyson complete waste of money. The ringside antics between Jake Roberts, Arn Anderson and Tyson is not needed.

Cody is a poor choice as champion. He just doesnt have it and thus has to do some different gimmick everytine to get himself over.


----------



## The XL 2

Penelope Ford is very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Alex6691

Does Penelope ford have any other ring gear?


----------



## shandcraig

God why is there a cheesy gimmick im everything tonight


----------



## Cult03

People think Kross and Scarlett is a Sable/Marc Mero situation but that title goes to Penelope Ford and Kip Sabian. He has no endearing characteristics as a wrestler in a top company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The way the Cody/Archer story is booked is the way they used to book territory monster heels back in the day. Only issue is that AEW will continue using Archer despite the fact he's already lost clean to a top babyface.


----------



## shandcraig

Well womens wrestling match, time for a pee break


----------



## Not Lying

I think a well-done roll-up here would have been a better finisher. I am for Cody as first champion though. 
I'm like 90% sure Spears kicked out of 2 cross Rhodes? or am I tripping?


----------



## sawduck

These two are hot


----------



## Bubz

Cody/Archer was really good. Good babyface and heel performances. Despite how many people will complain about Archer losing, Cody is essentially the face of the company, he should be a champion. You don't have a star like Cody and have him lose big matches and not have him be a champion.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Sabian on the outside limping all around cracking me up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Cody winning the secondary title in the company that he is a founding member in. I think that's fine I don't see the issue. Lance Archer losing doesn't mean he's buried. Just don't make it a regular thing.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Wow Tyson literally did nothing except react and hand the belt over. How is this going to get AEW any attention at all?


The yawn might get a bit of play. 



NahFam said:


> Alright, that was pretty bad.


Stop complaining!



El Hammerstone said:


> As tiring as the Rhodes family drama can get, the idea of him as the first TNT champion is fine with me, I just don't like that it had to come at the expense of a new monster heel that was just starting to become established.


That's a problem in AEW. They don't really know how to build people up and give them outs. That's a part of booking and no one there really knows how to book. They're just...matches. And guys hit their finishes and that's it. There's no banana peel slipping or anything of the like, because that requires actual booking skill. 

You're going to get it with Brian Cage too. People are super-stoked that he won the Ladder Match. Cool. Do those people think he's actually going to win the World Title? He's going to get Paradigm Shifted back down to be a guy who acts scary even though we've already seen him lose. They're going to have a bunch of Kane and Big Shows, because they've all watched WWE for 20 years and think that's how you use heels.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

I liked the match and the result.


----------



## TripleG

I would like to take this moment to state how much I miss Britt and it sucks that she got hurt.


----------



## Cult03

The Wood said:


> That sounds suspiciously like Tyson taking off the DX shirt...
> 
> Man, people seem really unhappy about that finish. Wrestling in general needs more finish guys in it, which is something I always want to talk about and then forget, but wow -- feels like a cold snap on Cody.
> 
> We'll probably get an apology from AEW on Twitter tomorrow about how Cody didn't really win the match and Archer is the champion -- "Sorry, sorry, sorry!"


Kinda, I feel like it was a nostalgic attempt to mimic the DX swerve, but ended up being completely botched because Tyson wasn't at all invested.


----------



## rbl85

Wreckage said:


> Archer was built up as a monster heel and loses clean? This is WWE type booking....


Because WWE invented that type of finish ? XD


----------



## NahFam

Bubz said:


> Cody/Archer was really good. Good babyface and heel performances. Despite how many people will complain about Archer losing, Cody is essentially the face of the company, he should be a champion. You don't have a star like Cody and have him lose big matches and not have him be a champion.


As long as they have a plan for him after this I'm not too fussed, but the finish was pretty bad. Archer should be good enough to be salvaged.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


TBH this bewping everyone in the crowd kind of has big bubble popping Emma energy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Cody winning the secondary title in the company that he is a founding member in. I think that's fine I don't see the issue. Lance Archer losing doesn't mean he's buried. Just don't make it a regular thing.


It is kind of a burial this is his first real match if I recall correctly and he's lost it. If he'd won a big match or two and then lost a big match that'd be okay but all this really tells us is that Archer ain't shit when it matters.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Lance Archer loses one match.
Fans: Alright he's ruined.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scary ass dive from Statlander.


----------



## Trophies

EXCUSE ME


----------



## Cult03

NahFam said:


> Alright, that was pretty bad.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## rbl85

Wreckage said:


> How is that fine? They built Archer as an unstoppable monster and loses clean? Archer should of won that. That’s WWE booking...


Guys i think we found a good one.


----------



## NahFam

Cult03 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 Never said I liked everything.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why does this match need to be so long? It is acceptable to give us a short match or two on PPV...


----------



## ABH-22

Hoping for Archer-Moxley now.


----------



## DaSlacker

Cult03 said:


> People think Kross and Scarlett is a Sable/Marc Mero situation but that title goes to Penelope Ford and Kip Sabian. He has no endearing characteristics as a wrestler in a top company.


Everybody in the industry shits on Mero as a wrestler but I don't remember him being that bad prior to getting injured. Thought the Johnny B Badd gimmick was awesome too.


----------



## NathanMayberry

http://imgur.com/aBYkDVu


lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The Wood

Someone had to lose that match. Cody was at some point going to beat Archer when they started this feud. It's not the outcome, it's the execution. And it's having a TV Title in the first place. So unnecessary. This could have easily just been a tournament, Archer could have won it, then Cody could beat Archer back later in a Steel Cage or something. Jake wants to see Cody destroyed, so he tells Archer not to win the match and instead just hurt Cody. Dustin comes out and rams Jake's head into the cage. Archer is pissed off and tries to get out of the cage, gets caught, Cody finishes him off. Archer spins into a program with Dustin with Dustin trying to convince Archer that Jake doesn't have his best interests at heart. Archer realizes that, dumps Jake, teams up with Dustin out of respect. The Texas Outlaws as AEW Tag Champs -- where they should have started. Dustin does the selling and Archer comes in off the hot tag. Imagine those matches with The Revolt.


----------



## punkypower

If the plan was to have Cody win all along, it's a bs move and they should have had Archer in the main event picture instead of Brodie Lee.

Vickie Guerrero more entertaining that Penelope Ford.

...and the match is over before I finished my post. Awesome.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I am fine with either Lance Archer or Cody winning the title they were both good choices. The fact that Archer lost doesn't mean he's ruined forever. He's still a monster. They can also play up the fact that Lance Archer lost because he didn't have Jake the Snake with him and Jake makes him a monster.


----------



## sawduck

Kris Statlander vs james ellsworth, Alien VS Predator


----------



## Cult03

There's no way in hell after all the botches in this women's division that I am ever agreeing to receiving Statlanders finisher. She rushes it wayyyyy too quickly. It's fucking scary.


----------



## rbl85

Wreckage said:


> I’m very irritated by that, especially the terrible finish. Cody was getting wrecked and then hits two crossrhodes and that’s that...


Cody needed 3 finisher to beat Archer, 3.


----------



## Geeee

Shawn Spears raided Pitbull's closet?


----------



## Whoanma

I miss Tully.


----------



## Chan Hung

Where is Tully?


----------



## Cult03

Spears looks like shit in a suit

Haha oh god, good timing.


----------



## RiverFenix

$10 says Cody claims it was Tony Khan's decision to deflect from booking himself to win the title. Tony Khan has become Jacksonville Dixie - a total money mark. 

Nobody should question anymore why wrestlers still sign in WWE


----------



## TripleG

Is this the classic trope of "Heel comes out and cuts a cocky pre match promo and then loses in 10 seconds"?


----------



## shandcraig

Shawn Spears does not know how to be a heel


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shawn Spears has awesome entrance music. Love that song.


----------



## DaSlacker

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why does this match need to be so long? It is acceptable to give us a short match or two on PPV...


Wrestling lost something when it started booking for the marks rather than what is best for the show, match, match story - in the order. ECW started it, TNA followed, now it's the norm.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Gee I wonder if Dustin will turn up...


----------



## Cult03

Did anyone else just hear Dustin's voice yelling "you will not"?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Jesus, I forgot that Spears was on the card tonight.


----------



## SteveC484

Spears trying to be charismatic and show personality is the worst


----------



## Oracle

Genuine cringe that this on on a PPV


----------



## RKing85

Brandi wasn't ringside for her husbands big championship match yet she is here with Dustin for this nothing match. what???


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kazarn

Brandi managed to get herself on the show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RKing85 said:


> Brandi wasn't ringside for her husbands big championship match yet she is here with Dustin for this nothing match. what???


lolAEW


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spears and Sabian are in that same category of guy that could ride to the ring on an ice cream unicorn, wearing a clown suit made of fireworks, and they'd still be invisible.


----------



## shandcraig

Who fucking booked this Ppv


----------



## Geeee

Well Dustin just won the bra and panties match


----------



## epfou1

I'm disappointed in myself for ordering this PPV


----------



## kazarn

I can't believe this is on PPV.


----------



## NXT Only

Is that Tully lmao


----------



## AEWMoxley

This entire card is filler.


----------



## RiverFenix

This is a pissbreak match on a television show. And I'm a big time OG Golddust mark, but Spears is the drizzling shits and this program was rushed and has zero business on a PPV.


----------



## Oracle

Geeee said:


> Well Dustin just won the bra and panties match


Legit laughed at this


----------



## Chip Chipperson

More comedy. Tyson was right to yawn.


----------



## Cult03

I thought this company was going to take Spears seriously but holy shit, he's worse off here than he was in WWE. They're making butt jokes. I legitimately can't believe this. It's up there with the Revival back shaving shit. And Jericho said poop on Dynamite. This is WWE-lite and there's literally no denying it anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

At least this shit was over fast


----------



## TripleG

Did anybody else think that the Tully face on Spears' boxers was actually his dick hanging out?


----------



## The Wood

I feel sorry for Shawn Spears. He fell for his own gimmick getting over in front of a Full Sail crowd, started to believe his own hype, asked for his release to try and prove himself, and now he's proven Vince McMahon and the WWE right, and his girlfriend is still over there with a bunch of more talented fit dudes. I hope he's in a good place.


----------



## shandcraig

Think how well last years ppv was booked compared to this lol


----------



## RKing85

that was a Dynamite segment that wasted PPV time.


----------



## Alex6691

Well, I for one am enjoying this PPV.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

I'm actually happy that's Tullys face, had me worried it was something else at first. Lmao


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> I thought this company was going to take Spears seriously but holy shit, he's worse off here than he was in WWE. They're making butt jokes. I legitimately can't believe this. It's up there with the Revival back shaving shit. And Jericho said poop on Dynamite. This is WWE-lite and there's literally no denying it anymore.


Maybe it was someone else, but I could swear he was eliminated in the initial battle royal by the double amputee; that was the writing on the wall as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## The XL 2

RIP Shawn Spears career.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Friendly reminder to everyone that the company has been around for a year now and Cody has still not lost a singles match clean. 

Dustin can still go -- happy to see him beat jobber Spears, but wow did they bury him.


----------



## Chan Hung

Did Ross say TNA championship? Hahaha

I mean it could be called that by mistaken


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Ironic that JR mentions TNA because that's exactly what AEW reminds me of. Not when TNA was good either.


----------



## shandcraig

I think AEW hired Russo


----------



## sawduck

I'm starting to think The Elite will win tonight


----------



## NXT Only

Shida FTW please


----------



## Alex6691

Lovely message from Excalibur about Hana. RIP.


----------



## NXT Only

sawduck said:


> I'm starting to think The Elite will win tonight


I think we finally get our heel turn


----------



## ABH-22

sawduck said:


> I'm starting to think The Elite will win tonight


Would make it the icing on the shitty decisions cake


----------



## Geeee

You think that Spears tucked his junk?


----------



## The Wood

Who do you think is winning in the race to prove Vince McMahon right -- Shawn Spears or Brodie Lee?


----------



## Whoanma

Nice tribute to Hana. DEP/RIP.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Oracle

The Wood said:


> Who do you think is winning in the race to prove Vince McMahon right -- Shawn Spears or Brodie Lee?


Spears will be out of wrestling in a year tops


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Wood said:


> Who do you think is winning in the race to prove Vince McMahon right -- Shawn Spears or Brodie Lee?


Brodie still has to win this one.


----------



## Cult03

Alex6691 said:


> Well, I for one am enjoying this PPV.


Emphasis on the "for one" part because you might be the only one after the last few segments.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brodie still has to win this one.


Nah


----------



## El Hammerstone

If you were to ask me what I like about AEW, I'd show them this PPV; if you were to ask me what I loathe about AEW, I'd show them the other half on this PPV.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> I feel sorry for Shawn Spears. He fell for his own gimmick getting over in front of a Full Sail crowd, started to believe his own hype, asked for his release to try and prove himself, and now he's proven Vince McMahon and the WWE right, and his girlfriend is still over there with a bunch of more talented fit dudes. I hope he's in a good place.


They'd have released him back in April anyway.


----------



## punkypower

Classy that they acknowledged Shad and Hana tonight.

If you're not familiar with Hana, there is a thread in the general WWE forum. Watch out when googling. The pictures she posted of her numerous cuts with her "suicide note" on Twitter came up for me.


----------



## NXT Only

ABH-22 said:


> Would make it the icing on the shitty decisions cake


Are the Elite allowed to win anything?


----------



## Cult03

This should be a good women's match. The right person needs to win and Nyla needs to just be an aggressive psychopath that continues getting suspended so she's only on TV once a month


----------



## Oracle

NXT Only said:


> Are the Elite allowed to win anything?


Probably because they have the invincible god MATT HARDY now


----------



## Alex6691

Cult03 said:


> Emphasis on the "for one" part because you might be the only one after the last few segments.


It's far from perfect and I don't necessarily agree with all of it but I'm entertained so I'll see how the things I do disagree with play out over the coming weeks.


----------



## TD Stinger

TripleG said:


> Did anybody else think that the Tully face on Spears' boxers was actually his dick hanging out?


Yep


----------



## PavelGaborik

We absolutely need a W from Shida here.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shida is in her Tifa cosplay gear tonight.


----------



## Alex6691

Shida has to win


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'm actually highly enjoying this PPV. It's been the best show I've seen this year. People are overreacting about Cody beating Archer. I wasn't bothered by it.


----------



## rbl85

Shida outfit is just superbe.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Nyla Rose is a poor mans Amazing Kong.


----------



## Geeee

OMG is Shida in Tifa cosplay?


----------



## Whoanma

Shida.


----------



## RKing85

I would love nothing more than for Shida to win the title here.
Not expecting it to happen though.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brodie still has to win this one.


The most predictable match on the card. Mox wins

It's become clear they're pushing Cage as their top monster heel and while I don't necessarily disagree it is disappointing that Archer had to suffer a L in his first big match as a result. Shit booking.


----------



## Trophies

I wish they'd make the womens title just a tiny bit bigger lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

No DQ? Why? Because of the table stuff from this week?


----------



## Cult03

Someone get Big Swole a water and an Uber home. Stop trying to get yourself noticed dick head.


----------



## ABH-22

AEW please redeem yourself and put the title on Shida.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shida looking like a whole snacc


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Remember when wrestlers would build up to the weapon shots in no dq matches?


----------



## ashley678




----------



## PavelGaborik

El Hammerstone said:


> Spears and Sabian are in that same category of guy that could ride to the ring on an ice cream unicorn, wearing a clown suit made of fireworks, and they'd still be invisible.


Never liked Spears and I don't think he should've won - but I don't think even he deserved to be buried to that degree.


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> People think Kross and Scarlett is a Sable/Marc Mero situation but that title goes to Penelope Ford and Kip Sabian. He has no endearing characteristics as a wrestler in a top company.


Between him and Joey Janela, you have two guys that have presumably fucked the same woman both coming off as complete virgins. 



NathanMayberry said:


> http://imgur.com/aBYkDVu
> 
> 
> lmao


Bryce Remsburg kicking the turnbuckle pad out. Jesus fucking Christ. 



DaSlacker said:


> They'd have released him back in April anyway.


Hmm, possibly. He is 39, which seems old enough for him to be let go.


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> The most predictable match on the card.
> 
> It's become clear they're pushing Cage as their top monster heel and while I don't necessarily disagree it is disappointing that Archer had to suffer a L in his first big match as a result. Shit booking.


I disagree. The most predictable match on the card was the TNT Title Match because they literally spoiled the winner with the photo on Twitter.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MachoMan87

please let shida win and get that fat fuck out of tv


----------



## Alex6691

Holy shit Shida is 31. I thought she was like 23 ha


----------



## Chip Chipperson

tysonyawn.gif


----------



## Geeee

Cult03 said:


> Someone get Big Swole a water and an Uber home. Stop trying to get yourself noticed dick head.


TBH now that it's a womens match, it would be appropriate for one of them to pop her


----------



## Cult03

"Always bet on black". How corny is this shit trying to be?


----------



## The Wood

Think they might give the belt to Shida just because she's stuck in the United States.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> I disagree. The most predictable match on the card was the TNT Title Match because they literally spoiled the winner with the photo on Twitter.


*The most predictable match on the card for those of us who don't have Twitter

What was the tweet?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I'd give Shida babies. 5 of them.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> Think they might give the belt to Shida just because she's stuck in the United States.


They should give the belt to Shida because she's by far their best female performer. 

At the same time will they run with three face champs? I doubt it, but I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> *The most predictable match on the card for those of us who don't have Twitter
> 
> What was the tweet?


They posted a photo of the belt and above the belt was a "Cody Rhodes" nameplate spoiling the match result. Someone should get fired for that especially since some betting agencies allegedly take odds on AEW PPV's...


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> *The most predictable match on the card for those of us who don't have Twitter
> 
> What was the tweet?


A picture of the TNT Title with Cody's name plate above it. It was posted on here


----------



## AEWMoxley

UFC legend Vitor Belfort in the front row.


----------



## DaSlacker

Alex6691 said:


> Holy shit Shida is 31. I thought she was like 23 ha


I too thought she was similar age to Darby, Jungle and MJF.

Very very pretty.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> They posted a photo of the belt and above the belt was a "Cody Rhodes" nameplate spoiling the match result. Someone should get fired for that especially since some betting agencies allegedly take odds on AEW PPV's...





Chip Chipperson said:


> They posted a photo of the belt and above the belt was a "Cody Rhodes" nameplate spoiling the match result. Someone should get fired for that especially since some betting agencies allegedly take odds on AEW PPV's...


Whoever was responsible for the tweet should lose their job immediately.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I am so bored of this match.


----------



## AEWMoxley

PavelGaborik said:


> They should give the belt to Shida because she's by far their best female performer.
> 
> At the same time will they run with three face champs? I doubt it, but I do hope I'm wrong.


They should give her the title because it would probably mean we'd see more of her on our TV.

She's looking good tonight.


----------



## epfou1

Damn Anna Jay is smoking.

Who cares that she is green. They got to get her on camera more.


----------



## The Wood

Shida is better than Riho, but they shouldn't have a Women's Title until they have more than one good wrestler.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is just spots for the sake of spots. Please finish this.


----------



## The Wood

How this promotion could not get Gail Kim and Tessa Blanchard is beyond me. The other women should be in developmental.


----------



## Cult03

I liked the knee on the chip but they're almost doing too many gambling spots. Shida has to wrap this up soon


----------



## Oracle

The middle of this card has been just putrid.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Love Shida but those windmills were awful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CoverD

I'm really disappointed by this match which is saying something since Shida is my favorite female wrestler on the roster.

Nyla is causing this match (like all her matches) to be terrible.


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> They posted a photo of the belt and above the belt was a "Cody Rhodes" nameplate spoiling the match result. Someone should get fired for that especially since some betting agencies allegedly take odds on AEW PPV's...


Yep. Fire. No excuse


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The sooner AEW learns that long doesn't mean good the better off we'll be. This match is dragging so badly.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Wood said:


> How this promotion could not get Gail Kim and Tessa Blanchard is beyond me. The other women should be in developmental.


Gail Kim is practically retired. Tessa chose to stay I'm Impact because those idiots made her world champ.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Wood said:


> How this promotion could not get Gail Kim and Tessa Blanchard is beyond me. The other women should be in developmental.


Will Tessa join??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Oracle

Chip Chipperson said:


> The sooner AEW learns that long doesn't mean good the better off we'll be. This match is dragging so badly.


The womens match should be quick and fast not long and dragged out to death


----------



## SteveC484

match is too long

the AEW story


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> The sooner AEW learns that long doesn't mean good the better off we'll be. This match is dragging so badly.


The art of constructing a whole card has been lost. So has telling the appropriate story through a match. Now everything is go out there for as long as you want, do all the shit you want, whatever. Sometimes you need something to go five minutes because it's the appropriate story. And that can leave things open to more things in the future. Plus you don't get so sick of seeing people week-in and week-out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is so bad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Oh for fuck sake...


----------



## Cult03

The Wood said:


> How this promotion could not get Gail Kim and Tessa Blanchard is beyond me. The other women should be in developmental.


Shida, Baker, Purrazzo, Riho, Kamilla Kaine, Jordynne Grace, Taynara, Steph DeLander, Diamante, Cheerleader Melissa, Kylie Rae, Lady Shani, Maria Manic, Ivellise, Mariah May and Tessa Blanchard would be the perfect women's division for this company.


----------



## The Wood

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Gail Kim is practically retired. Tessa chose to stay I'm Impact because those idiots made her world champ.


So pay her big money to un-retire. And Tessa didn't sign because people don't like her, and you've got to have friends to have talent worthy of AEW. 



Chan Hung said:


> Will Tessa join??


Probably not. She doesn't kiss the right ass. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy shit, that's fucking sad.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm sorry, but until AEW get some girls on or close to Shida's level, her talent is being wasted in this division.


----------



## TripleG

Top Rope Falcon Arrow only gets a 2...k.


----------



## Trophies

Shida!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Man I'm convinced a lot of wrestling fans have attention deficiency, because a 15 min match is too long.


----------



## Whoanma

Oh hell yeah! Buh bye, Nyla.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Thank you wrestling gods. Have mercy.


----------



## rbl85

Fuck yeah


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why do all these matches have to go...sooo...longgg.


----------



## Oracle

Interesting that they have 3 face champions now.

hangman or kenny is 100 percent turning heel now


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Shida, Baker, Purrazzo, Riho, Kamilla Kaine, Jordynne Grace, Taynara, Steph DeLander, Diamante, Cheerleader Melissa, Kylie Rae, Lady Shani, Maria Manic, Ivellise, Mariah May and Tessa Blanchard would be the perfect women's division for this company.


It's a shame there is no one like Awesome Kong (that I know of) that could be added to this mix, a real powerhouse that can actually go.


----------



## Alex6691

Shida!!


----------



## RKing85

finish was a little anticlimactic but glad they put the title on Shida!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man I'm convinced a lot of wrestling fans have attention deficiency, because a 15 min match is too long.


Man if the match is entertaining I'm happy to sit through 15 minutes. That match wasn't entertaining at all.


----------



## Chan Hung

Just realized..what happened to Riho?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## CoverD

Now we can get some good women's matches hopefully.

Just don't bring back Riho...christ almighty.


----------



## rbl85

The belt look so good on her


----------



## TripleG

Would it have killed them to end it on the Top Rope Falcon Arrow? I mean, fuck, there's your finish guys!


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> Just realized..what happened to Riho?


I was asking the same thing when she was actually champion.


----------



## SteveC484

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Man I'm convinced a lot of wrestling fans have attention deficiency, because a 15 min match is too long.


It wouldn't be a problem if the other matches weren't also too long. Every match goes at least five minutes too long in this promotion. It kills the pacing of the show sometimes.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The right woman won, which at least softens the blow.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Okay match - Nyla isn't very good but Shida is great. 

Love the winner. Weird that we now have three face champions but I do enjoy the fact that it adds an element of unpredictability.


----------



## The Wood

Cult03 said:


> Shida, Baker, Purrazzo, Riho, Kamilla Kaine, Jordynne Grace, Taynara, Steph DeLander, Diamante, Cheerleader Melissa, Kylie Rae, Lady Shani, Maria Manic, Ivellise, Mariah May and Tessa Blanchard would be the perfect women's division for this company.


Don't know all those names. I'll check some of them out. Of them, Ivelisse really jumps out as someone that they really should have gone after. Cheerleader Melissa too. Actually get women who can wrestle. I'm not a big fan of Emma anymore, but Tenille Dashwood at least looks amazing and has cred with a certain subsection of fans. Point is, there really isn't an excuse for this to be the Kenny Omega Fetish Division.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> The belt look so good on her


You know what would look even better on her?

Nothing.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Woah, they’ve finally booked something right tonight.


----------



## DaSlacker

Tony Khan should have spent last summer getting a network sub and watching:

World Championship Wrestling 1985
Mid South 1986
Nitro 1996
Raw is War 1997
Raw 2000
Smackdown 2002

In reverse chronological order lol


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> It's a shame there is no one like Awesome Kong (that I know of) that could be added to this mix.


I've been searching for quality powerhouse or monster female wrestlers for a while. Steph DeLander is a powerhouse but not on Kong's level.


----------



## El Hammerstone

They need to go all in for Tessa Blanchard when her contract expires to come in and face Shida.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> Just realized..what happened to Riho?


Lives in Japan, probably stuck in quarantine unfortunately.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> I've been searching for quality powerhouse or monster female wrestlers for a while. Steph DeLander is a powerhouse but not on Kong's level.


The closest I've been able to find is Chihiro Hashimoto from Stardom, though I don't know how ironclad those contracts are. Besides, she's not the same kind of powerhouse; she's more judo with power mixed in.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Chris Jericho Vs Matt Hardy feud is main eventing a PPV in 2020 despite the fact that a few days ago it was announced it was the semi main.

LolAEW


----------



## Oracle

Haaaa all week they have sent conflicting reports about what the main event is going to be

and now it ends up being the stampede match?

these idiots have no clue


----------



## The Wood

I just realized I have called the winner to every match tonight. Well, I didn't call Brian Cage in the Ladder Match, but I did predict that the mystery person would win it. And no, my predictions were not necessarily based on logic or sense -- they're just very predictable.


----------



## CoverD

El Hammerstone said:


> They need to go all in for Tessa Blanchard when her contract expires to come in and face Shida.


When does her contract come up?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Wood said:


> I just realized I have called the winner to every match tonight. Well, I didn't call Brian Cage in the Ladder Match, but I did predict that the mystery person would win it. And no, my predictions were not necessarily based on logic or sense -- they're just very predictable.


Yeah, the only unpredictable matches for me were Cody/Archer and the Stadium Stampede. The rest is super predictable.


----------



## Oracle

What an absolute disaster this has turned in to. 

cant get anything correct they dont even know what the fucking main event is. 

amateurs.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Chris Jericho Vs Matt Hardy feud is main eventing a PPV in 2020 despite the fact that a few days ago it was announced it was the semi main.
> 
> LolAEW


For some reason I don't think Meltzer and Alvarez will give them shit for this, whereas if WWE did that, it would be worthy of a 10-minute rant about how they can't promote anything right ahead of time.


----------



## RKing85

glad they aren't finishing the show with Moxley/Lee.


----------



## Bosnian21

Oracle said:


> Haaaa all week they have sent conflicting reports about what the main event is going to be
> 
> and now it ends up being the stampede match?
> 
> these idiots have no clue


Meanwhile WWE decides what matches are on a PPV the day of the event. Clowns over there.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shida is fantastic. Very glad she won. I really want to see Shida vs Riho when Riho returns.


----------



## rbl85

RKing85 said:


> finish was a little anticlimactic but glad they put the title on Shida!


I think that without a crowd it's hard to have excitement with a finish.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cleve


AEWMoxley said:


> You know what would look even better on her?
> 
> Nothing.


This guy gets it.


----------



## Not Lying

Shida should be a good champion. She has no challengers tho that are credible. Maybe Allie with a gimmick change. 
I would love to see them debut Cheerleader Melissa with Dark Order and have her challenge Shida. Would be one hell of a match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

rbl85 said:


> I think that without a crowd it's hard to have excitement with a finish.


Yeah you don't get the typical pop from the crowd when somebody lands a finisher.


----------



## Chan Hung

So if Brody loses ...that's both Archer and Brody losing their big debut


----------



## Geeee

10's robe looks cooler than Brodie's


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I'm glad Shida won.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, the only unpredictable matches for me were Cody/Archer and the Stadium Stampede. The rest is super predictable.


Had a strong feeling that Cody would win with the Tyson involvement and because it's Cody and a mid-card belt. Always thought Archer was brought in to lose (it's their formula -- Cobb, Brodie, Archer and soon Cage). I want the Inner Circle to win, but I think the talk about a heel turn is all for nought and the babyfaces win. Jericho is really the only heel that matters on that side and he's Jericho and thinks he's bulletproof. They think they've got something in Matt Hardy and Kenny Omega and would love to put The Bucks and Page over too, I'm sure.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Again, an AEW story makes no sense.

Security are in the ring to separate these two men before their PPV match when we haven't seen Moxley try and do ANYTHING to Brodie even letting him casually walk away with his belt last week.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The fact that this isn't the last match makes me believe that there will be no title change. I kinda want Brodie to win and let Moxley chase the title.


----------



## RainmakerV2

At least they're smart enough to know Brodie shouldn't be main eventing PPVs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

That jacket is cool but looks a little big on Mox lol


----------



## Alex6691

Brodies attire much better


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> What an absolute disaster this has turned in to.
> 
> cant get anything correct they dont even know what the fucking main event is.
> 
> amateurs.


Cry me a river.


----------



## Geeee

"2 Main Events" is a little WWE for my taste. This is the co-main event. Not the main event


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> glad they aren't finishing the show with Moxley/Lee.


Me too.


----------



## DaSlacker

Chan Hung said:


> So if Brody loses ...that's both Archer and Brody losing their big debut


If that's the case they should drop the Dark Order stuff and repackage Brodie under the management of Jake.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brodie has really improved his physique since his early WWE days. 

Dude looks great.


----------



## The Wood

Brodie Lee already kind of getting the iggy that he's not really main event quality. Vince McMahon was right, folks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Brodie's new atire fits him perfectly. The other one was goofy. Keep the black and gray.


----------



## epfou1

Chan Hung said:


> So if Brody loses ...that's both Archer and Brody losing their big debut


Which is why I think Brody is going to win. Too many face champions.

Mox is better chasing the belt.


----------



## RKing85

obviously going with Moxley to retain here.


----------



## The Wood

DaSlacker said:


> If that's the case they should drop the Dark Order stuff and repackage Brodie under the management of Jake.


Really would not be surprised to see that as the case. Or Erick Rowan get signed to be his partner and/or in a Freebirds thing with them.


----------



## Whoanma

Punished Mox was the best Mox.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DaSlacker said:


> If that's the case they should drop the Dark Order stuff and repackage Brodie under the management of Jake.


Nawh. Archer losing to Cody is a significantly larger blow in my opinion. AEW has made it obvious they view Mox and Jericho as "their guys" as least to start things. 

We could see some drama here


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> Really would not be surprised to see that as the case. Or Erick Rowan get signed to be his partner and/or in a Freebirds thing with them.


Rowan is an awful worker - no thanks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

The Wood said:


> Brodie Lee already kind of getting the iggy that he's not really main event quality. Vince McMahon was right, folks.


Vince didn't even book him for months and he was healthy. He was treated like garbage.


----------



## The Wood

This will be the end of The Dark Order, by the way. And thank fucking god. 

I wonder what AEW sycophants will say when AEW actually admits that it was a bad idea?


----------



## ABH-22

Say what you want about Lee's character, but he's a very good wrassler


----------



## SteveC484

I will say having one world title make the world title match feel more important


----------



## El Hammerstone

CoverD said:


> When does her contract come up?


From what I've been told, sometime around August-September.


----------



## Trophies

Poor Librarians they didn't do anything lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

We just saw a brawl in the past match and now we're seeing another one. This is just bad card structure.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Brodie looks like a million bucks physically. Probably the best shape I've ever seen him in.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> *This will be the end of The Dark Order, by the way*. And thank fucking god.
> 
> I wonder what AEW sycophants will say when AEW actually admits that it was a bad idea?


This is some fierce optimism lol.


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> The closest I've been able to find is Chihiro Hashimoto from Stardom, though I don't know how ironclad those contracts are. Besides, she's not the same kind of powerhouse; she's more judo with power mixed in.


She's tiny! 1.58m tall haha

You've got Jessika Havok, Reika Saiki, Ashley and Steffanie Manukainiu, Lindsay Snow, Kelly Klein, Willow Nightingale, Faye Jackson, Harlow O'Hara, Jenna Van Muscles, Lei'd Tapa, Twana Ferguson and Vanessa Kraven who are all on a similar level of powerhouse but not quite as large and intimidating. Kamilla Kaine could play the role though. Anyone into the LFL? Are there any large women who play it?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> We just saw a brawl in the past match and now we're seeing another one. This is just bad card structure.


We just seen Shida vs Nyla Rose. 

That would certainly not meet my personal threshold for what I would consider a "brawl" but to each their own I suppose.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mox feeling more like his New japan self tonight.


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Rowan is an awful worker - no thanks.


I'm not the biggest fan or anything, but he and Harper made a really good tag team. Still Harper's best presentation to date. He's probably aching for that crutch back. 



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Vince didn't even book him for months and he was healthy. He was treated like garbage.


He was still on the payroll. Whenever he was given something to do, it didn't impress Vince. He was part of The Wyatt Family and got to work with John Cena at his first WrestleMania. He got to work with Dolph Ziggler in a Ladder Match. He got to work with Randy Orton in a big PPV match. He got to team with Rowan against Bryan and Roman Reigns. I liked his work there, personally, but Harper never clicked in the way he had to. Now he's got a chance to prove that it wasn't all just head canon, and he's blowing his fucking chances. Funny how that works.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Wreckage said:


> Brodie Lee will never be a main eventer


Vince McMahon is that you?


----------



## ABH-22

Brodie taunting Swole is great haha


----------



## Alex6691

Brodie got hair powder in?


----------



## The Wood

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Vince McMahon is that you?


No, it's someone with eyes, ears and a working brain.


----------



## TripleG

How has no one been counted out yet?


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Such a tight space for a huge guy to land


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> She's tiny! 1.58m tall haha
> 
> You've got Jessika Havok, Reika Saiki, Ashley and Steffanie Manukainiu, Lindsay Snow, Kelly Klein, Willow Nightingale, Faye Jackson, Harlow O'Hara, Jenna Van Muscles, Lei'd Tapa, Twana Ferguson and Vanessa Kraven who are all on a similar level of powerhouse but not quite as large and intimidating. Kamilla Kaine could play the role though. Anyone into the LFL? Are there any large women who play it?


To my credit though, I haven't seen much of her and what I have seen has been against even smaller Japanese schoolgirl types, so I didn't realize she was that small lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This match isn't no DQ also is it?


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> This is some fierce optimism lol.


Haha, I know! But it has to be, right? Like, Brodie Lee gets rushed to a World Title shot because Mox vs. MJF is too good to blow. They try and "steal" a PPV with it (even though no one is buying into this Dark Order thing), and then Lee has to change roles. He cannot be presented as a singles threat after this -- he just can't be.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So like..this company just has no rules eh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> This will be the end of The Dark Order, by the way. And thank fucking god.
> 
> I wonder what AEW sycophants will say when AEW actually admits that it was a bad idea?


Since we all know Brodie is losing -- I would love nothing more than for those geeks to cost him and have Brodie destroy them all. The guys clearly been hitting the gym lately and is now looking the monster part.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> This match isn't no DQ also is it?


I'm telling you, contrast this match to the Cody vs. Archer match with the referees. Both title matches, but not no DQ, but I guarantee you are going to see a different set of rules implemented in both. This is a terrible WWE trope and AEW are so much like WWE it isn't funny. They will even copy their bad habits that don't make any sense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264385406633758720


----------



## Chip Chipperson

RainmakerV2 said:


> So like..this company just has no rules eh.


Well it does because the refs ran out in match 3 to deal with some rule breaking...so I'm not sure why they're letting this go


----------



## ABH-22

Brodie is jacked! Really enjoying this so far


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Since we all know Brodie is losing -- I would love nothing more than for those geeks to cost him and have Brodie destroy them all. The guys clearly been hitting the gym lately and is now looking the monster part.


That would be...something. But then you're stuck with Brodie Lee who we all know isn't World Champion material. 

Honestly, they should just pay him to work elsewhere. He probably has something in his contract that lets him work New Japan. Tell him to go work in the G1 and get back to them when they think the fans' they don't respect's memories have eroded.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> Haha, I know! But it has to be, right? Like, Brodie Lee gets rushed to a World Title shot because Mox vs. MJF is too good to blow. They try and "steal" a PPV with it (even though no one is buying into this Dark Order thing), and then Lee has to change roles. He cannot be presented as a singles threat after this -- he just can't be.


I mean, I personally think Brodie himself is a solid enough big man wrestler, it's just this Dark Order thing. What they do with him after it plays out the way you predict, I don't even know if I want the answer to that.


----------



## Alex6691

Brodie looks great. Completely under-utilised in WWE.


----------



## Cult03

RainmakerV2 said:


> So like..this company just has no rules eh.


The only rule is that we don't talk about AEW. Well that's according to Mike Tyson anyway


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit...


----------



## NXT Only

Love that spot


----------



## Oracle

Idk if that was meant to happen


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just say you're ECW and have no rules. This is dumb.


----------



## The Wood

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264385406633758720


The marks are in the business now. 



El Hammerstone said:


> I mean, I personally think Brodie himself is a solid enough big man wrestler, it's just this Dark Order thing. What they do with him after it plays out the way you predict, I don't even know if I want the answer to that.


Oh, it's definitely The Dark Order. And look, I did like Harper and felt he was underused myself. But this is the "freedom" company. He didn't have to sign with them. He could have talked about his direction and all this. At some level, he's complicit. It's likely his promos, his gear, his hubris to think that he's actually good enough to make *The Dark Order* a faction anyone could ever possibly care about.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> That would be...something. But then you're stuck with Brodie Lee who we all know isn't World Champion material.
> 
> Honestly, they should just pay him to work elsewhere. He probably has something in his contract that lets him work New Japan. Tell him to go work in the G1 and get back to them when they think the fans' they don't respect's memories have eroded.


Brodie is the perfect example of an upper midcarder. He isn't as good as Archer or Cage (the latter should dethrone Mox) but he's very agile for a big man, fluid on the mic and looks the part.


----------



## RKing85

them going through the ramp would have been 100 times more effective in front of 10,000 people.


----------



## sawduck

I am enjoying this more than i thought i would


----------



## NXT Only

So instead of enjoying the match y’all still complaining. God damn this site is ridiculous.


----------



## ABH-22

I really really enjoyed that match.


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Brodie is the perfect example of an upper midcarder. He isn't as good as Archer or Cage (the latter should dethrone Mox) but he's very agile for a big man, fluid on the mic and looks the part.


Oh, he's better than both those guys, easily. None of them are main eventers, haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mox had to choke his ass out. That was a cool finish.


----------



## epfou1

Great finish. Choked him out


----------



## Oracle

So the paradigm shift is now buried as a finisher


----------



## Cult03

I wonder if Moxley winning with a sleeper hold will cop as much criticism as Killer Kross winning with one.


----------



## NXT Only

RKing85 said:


> them going through the ramp would have been 100 times more effective in front of 10,000 people.


Yeah. The Pop would have been room shaking.


----------



## Alex6691

Brodie was never pinned. Kinda protected him there.


----------



## Trophies

Damn good match. Ok finish with the sleeper.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay end the Dork Order. Its over.

Brian Cage vs Moxley at All Out? 
Or
Cody vs Brian Cage?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## The Wood

Alex6691 said:


> Brodie was never pinned. Kinda protected him there.


By choking his bitch ass out? Okay.


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> So the paradigm shift is now buried as a finisher


Oh shut up seriously…..


----------



## Geeee

Was a nice match. I think that AEW should just make it official that double countout is not a thing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match between Mox and Lee. Went a bit overboard with the kickouts by Lee on that third Paradigm Shift I thought, but I thoroughly enjoyed that match and if nothing else Brodie looked good in defeat. Took a lot to keep him down.

Although I will say, they should just declare No DQ/Countouts for all title matches going forward.


----------



## Alex6691

The Wood said:


> By choking his bitch ass out? Okay.


Yeah, they can play on it. Never seen this done before in the business? Don't like it, fuck off.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> Oh, he's better than both those guys, easily. None of them are main eventers, haha.


Please pass me the crackpipe


----------



## TD Stinger

For a match I had really no expectations for, they had a fun brawl. Sucks that spot on the ramp couldn’t be in front of a crowd.


----------



## Not Lying

Great match. Mox is a fantastic wrestler.


----------



## El Hammerstone

A pretty solid matchup honestly, nothing amazing but it was a fun brawl.


----------



## The Wood

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ugh, telegraphing spots.


----------



## TripleG

I enjoyed that. Nice wild brawl.


----------



## Whoanma

The main event should be absolutely


----------



## Trophies

Time for Sammy to die in the stampede match.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> By choking his bitch ass out? Okay.


Agreed. What kind of loser loses consciousness from their bloodflow being cut off from their brain. 

Disgusting. He should've lost via DDT, because that's far more realistic, right?


----------



## Cult03

Cage should have come out and destroyed a tired Mox after that


----------



## PhilThePain

Cody Rhodes action figure with no neck tattoo = out of date


----------



## sawduck

Good slobberknocker of a match and brodie still looks strong


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> So instead of enjoying the match y’all still complaining. God damn this site is ridiculous.


Comply! Obey! 



Alex6691 said:


> Yeah, they can play on it. Never seen this done before in the business? Don't like it, fuck off.


Choking someone out is a more definitive finish than pinning them. He put Lee to sleep to beat him. It's over. It's doneski.


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> Agreed. What kind of loser loses consciousness from their bloodflow being cut off from their brain.
> 
> Disgusting. He should've lost via DDT, because that's far more realistic, right?


He was legit turning purple


----------



## Chan Hung

Well...let's see what happens...


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Great match. Mox is a fantastic wrestler.


Lol, when 80 percent of your shit is falling into boards and through shit i guess you would look fantastic.


----------



## TripleG

I'm getting WCW/nWo Toybiz figure vibes from the AEW figures.


----------



## Cult03

If Tony Schiavone's toy has a life like belly on it then why don't the Young Bucks? They don't have abs.


----------



## Alex6691

The Wood said:


> Comply! Obey!
> 
> 
> 
> Choking someone out is a more definitive finish than pinning them. He put Lee to sleep to beat him. It's over. It's doneski.


No, it's really not. Tapping out is making him look like a bitch. Having your oxygen cut off to your brain and not tapping makes him look a lot better than being pinned.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The build wasn't the best nor did I have any high expectations for this match but they more than delivered. Great match!


----------



## RKing85

stampede time!!!


----------



## The Wood

I'm out. I have a feeling this is going to be absolutely awful. And they're genuinely proud of it, but they're going to end up apologizing tomorrow, haha.


----------



## AEW_19

What a PPV so far!


----------



## Alex6691

The Wood said:


> I'm out. I have a feeling this is going to be absolutely awful. And they're genuinely proud of it, but they're going to end up apologizing tomorrow, haha.


Cya. Don't let the door hit you on the way out dude.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Why are they recapping a PPV on Pay Per View? We know what happened we bought the thing.


----------



## Clique

Whoanma said:


> The main event should be absolutely


Figured this match would main event and rightfully so.


----------



## rbl85

Wreckage said:


> Matt Hardy is garbage


Do you like something ?


----------



## Bubz

Match was fun, felt like an ECW brawl they did all the time. So I guess they have no rules for the world title matches? Ramp spot would have been huge in front of a crowd.


----------



## ABH-22

Lee/Moxley or MJF/Jungle Boy for MOTN so far in my opinion. Archer/Cody a close 3rd


----------



## Alex6691

Honestly there's some idiots on here. If it bothers you that much just don't watch anymore? If it riles you up that much you need to bitch about things online then you should probably get out of your basement and go outside.


----------



## Not Lying

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol, when *80 percent* of your shit is falling into boards and through shit i guess you would look fantastic.


Sure. 🤣
He has a many great matches with different type. He's the best full package there is and one of the best in ring main event talents there is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> Honestly there's some idiots on here. If it bothers you that much just don't watch anymore? If it riles you up that much you need to bitch about things online then you should probably get out of your basement and go outside.


If we're here commenting on stuff we clearly bought the PPV. I should just not watch and eat the money?


----------



## Cult03

They really don't need this long ass recap


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Alex6691 said:


> Yeah, they can play on it. Never seen this done before in the business? Don't like it, fuck off.


Like Angle did when Taz choked him out.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> If we're here commenting on stuff we clearly bought the PPV. I should just not watch and eat the money?


Pay for it and then go for a walk if you know you're gonna shit on it so much but want to support the company you so passionately shit on.


----------



## ABH-22

Revolt time...


----------



## Trophies

Will The Elite finally get the upper hand? Hmm


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> Pay for it and then go for a walk if you know you're gonna shit on it so much but want to support the company you so passionately shit on.


So I should buy a PPV and not watch it.

Okay.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Why are they recapping a PPV on Pay Per View? We know what happened we bought the thing.


That 60 second recap sure was insulting huh? I almost shut the entire show off it disgusted me so much.


----------



## Alex6691

Hey, if I eat some food an


Chip Chipperson said:


> So I should buy a PPV and not watch it.
> 
> Okay.


Yeah.


----------



## NahFam

Wreckage said:


> Matt Hardy is garbage


Another solid post adding nothing of note.


----------



## sawduck

Hope the inner circle win, with sammy getting the pinfall


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

People forget Moxley is dual champion right now he's IWGP US champion and AEW World champion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> That 60 second recap sure was insulting huh? I almost shut the entire show off it disgusted me so much.


60 seconds? It certainly felt longer than that.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That was a very good match. Dunno about Lee losing clean so quick...but it was a very good match.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> 60 seconds? It certainly felt longer than that.


Do you realise how much of an ass you're portraying yourself to be? hahaha. If you don't like something, turn it off and go find something you do like man. Jeez.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Matthew Castillo said:


> Like Angle did when Taz choked him out.


It ruined Angles entire career. He never recovered....


----------



## CoverD

Alex6691 said:


> Honestly there's some idiots on here. If it bothers you that much just don't watch anymore? If it riles you up that much you need to bitch about things online then you should probably get out of your basement and go outside.


Honestly I'm amazed by the amount of people coming on here and continuing to drop $50 on a PPV for a company they routinely whine about. That is...unless they're acquiring it through other means, either way, they're jumping through hoops to watch something they complain about.


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> 60 seconds? It certainly felt longer than that.


60 seconds per match, maybe.


----------



## Alex6691

CoverD said:


> Honestly I'm amazed by the amount of people coming on here and continuing to drop $50 on a PPV for a company they routinely whine about. That is...unless they're acquiring it through other means, either way, they're jumping through hoops to watch something they complain about.


Exactly, strange isn't it?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> Do you realise how much of an ass you're portraying yourself to be? hahaha. If you don't like something, turn it off and go find something you do like man. Jeez.


You're the one constantly attacking the "haters" with personal insults and being obnoxious. I'm just watching and giving my thoughts.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're the one constantly attacking the "haters" with personal insults and being obnoxious. I'm just watching and giving my thoughts.


And I'll continue to do that until you realise you're an ass.


----------



## Cult03

Alex6691 said:


> Do you realise how much of an ass you're portraying yourself to be? hahaha. If you don't like something, turn it off and go find something you do like man. Jeez.


You're literally trying to control an entire forum and he's the ass? Ok..


----------



## Clique

CoverD said:


> Honestly I'm amazed by the amount of people coming on here and continuing to drop $50 on a PPV for a company they routinely whine about. That is...unless they're acquiring it through other means, either way, they're jumping through hoops to watch something they complain about.


People have done this with WWE for decades. I'm not surprised anymore.


----------



## RKing85

cheerleaders!!!!

These football entrances alone already make this a top 5 all time match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This entrance and set up is beyond epic. This is why I love pro wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

So we've got this big heated rivalry that's ending tonight and the entrances are jokey football imitations.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Alex6691 said:


> Exactly, strange isn't it?


Not when you stop to realize there are things about AEW that they actually DO enjoy, which is probably why they bought it.


----------



## sawduck

already awesome


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ok, this is cool.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> So we've got this big heated rivalry that's ending tonight and the entrances are jokey football imitations.


Ass.


----------



## Geeee

Did they extend The Be Elite song? Kinda sounds like Somebody Call My Momma now


----------



## Cult03

CoverD said:


> Honestly I'm amazed by the amount of people coming on here and continuing to drop $50 on a PPV for a company they routinely whine about. That is...unless they're acquiring it through other means, either way, they're jumping through hoops to watch something they complain about.


Go read the opinion of anything from the MJF/Jungle boy match onward and you'll see why


----------



## NahFam

Clique said:


> People have done this with WWE for decades. I'm not surprised anymore.


It's rather bizarre. Once I got to a point where watching WWE was pissing me off more than getting any level of enjoyment from it, I stopped watching.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> 60 seconds? It certainly felt longer than that.


My condolences if it wasted an additional minute or two of your precious time. 

After all - It is only a 3+ hour event


----------



## CoverD

Clique said:


> People have done this with WWE for decades. I'm not surprised anymore.


Oh I know, I just figure that now with the WWE Network prices, its not as much a financial burden on someone as it used to be.


----------



## Cult03

I'm not hating this entrance. But Matt Hardy is making this fucking stupid. Welcome back Hangman!


----------



## Trophies

Page stopped to get a drink.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> Ass.


I'm happy to debate with you but I think just insulting me every time I post is pretty silly. Do you disagree? They are dressed up as football players but are portrayed on TV as serious vicious characters (Apart from Sammy)


----------



## NahFam

Wreckage said:


> I really despise Matt Hardy


Hahaha, honestly why are you watching then? Are you getting some sort of masochistic joy from it?


----------



## Whoanma

Sammy’s hilarious.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm happy to debate with you but I think just insulting me every time I post is pretty silly. Do you disagree? They are dressed up as football players but are portrayed on TV as serious vicious characters (Apart from Sammy)


Because every time I've seen you post you just shit on the product so it's at the point where I don't understand why you do watch. Is there anything you do like about AEW?


----------



## Trophies

Sammy running from the horse lmao


----------



## NathanMayberry

CoverD said:


> Honestly I'm amazed by the amount of people coming on here and continuing to drop $50 on a PPV for a company they routinely whine about. That is...unless they're acquiring it through other means, either way, they're jumping through hoops to watch something they complain about.


Why exactly do you think this is unique to AEW? 

Why do you think AEW would be immune to the toxicity that all other Wrestling promotions face?


----------



## ABH-22

HANGMAN


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hangman is on his COWBOY SHIT!


----------



## TripleG

Hangman = MVP of the night

That was awesome.


----------



## Jokerface17

Hangman is going to be one hell of a Star in the next 10 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03

NahFam said:


> It's rather bizarre. Once I got to a point where watching WWE was pissing me off more than getting any level of enjoyment from it, I stopped watching.


If only you followed the same technique when it comes to the forums you use. If you don't like people having opinions, maybe the internet isn't for you?


----------



## RKing85

Sammy was at about the 10 yard line and then it cut to him all the way down the tunnel one second later. Whoops.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Alex6691 said:


> Because every time I've seen you post you just shit on the product so it's at the point where I don't understand why you do watch. Is there anything you do like about AEW?


I enjoyed MJF/Jungle Boy, Cody/Archer (Although wrong man won). That's two examples from this show tonight.


----------



## CoverD

NathanMayberry said:


> Why exactly do you think this is unique to AEW?
> 
> Why do you think AEW would be immune to the toxicity that all other Wrestling promotions face?


Never said it was unique to AEW. 

WWE (prior to the network) had the same prices, and I found it crazy that people that were continually let down by prior PPVs and decisions of the company would continue to buy future offerings to just complain about them.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

"He's gonna run over him with a horse!!!" 🤣 🤣


----------



## Cult03

NahFam said:


> Hahaha, honestly why are you watching then? Are you getting some sort of masochistic joy from it?


Is Hardy the only person in the match? I would have turned it off if he was.


----------



## Alex6691

Chip Chipperson said:


> I enjoyed MJF/Jungle Boy, Cody/Archer (Although wrong man won). That's two examples from this show tonight.


Fair enough. Hopefully you'll enjoy the main event.


----------



## punkypower

Okay, I was apprehensive about this, but I completely marked out for Hangman truly doing some "cowboy sh*t" in his entrance!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> If only you followed the same technique when it comes to the forums you use. If you don't like people having opinions, maybe the internet isn't for you?


Are we not all here to discussion professional wrestling at the end of the day? 

Matches have been solid but booking has certainly been questionable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RKing85

those cheerleaders were eye fucking the shit out of Sammy. haha.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Whos that in the background with the big tan mask? Wtf?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Hangman on a horse, this is the best kind of madness.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, the cheerleaders are firmly behind Le Sex God, Sammy Guevarra!


----------



## Geeee

Holy shit! After years of incorrectly calling them Winnipeggians. JR finally gets it right and calls them Winnipeggers!!


----------



## Chan Hung

As much as AEW gets hate...MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby, Hangman, Sammy are the future


----------



## The Wood

I'm back in as I cook some food in the oven. 



CoverD said:


> Never said it was unique to AEW.
> 
> WWE (prior to the network) had the same prices, and I found it crazy that people that were continually let down by prior PPVs and decisions of the company would continue to buy future offerings to just complain about them.


You are a very good poster. I hope to see you around this section a bit more. 



PavelGaborik said:


> Are we not all here to discussion professional wrestling at the end of the day?
> 
> Matches have been solid but booking has certainly been questionable.


You are one of the worst offenders for telling people to go away if you don't like what they say.


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> Are we not all here to discussion professional wrestling at the end of the day?
> 
> Matches have been solid but booking has certainly been questionable.


Exactly. So telling people who disagree with you to leave if they don't like it is hypocritical if he's going to complain about how forums work and continue to come on here. 

I agree, apart from selling and psychology, most AEW matches have been solid since the beginning of it's creation. It's a very self fulfilling, unpolished product. It has the right ingredients but a terrible chef who wants to cook steak but he's giving it to us cooked well done.


----------



## Trophies

A friggin ladder...jesus


----------



## Jokerface17

So did hangman only show up to chase Sammy with a horse for 10 seconds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKing85

Matt Jackson with the moonsault off the goal posts with f'ed up ribs is nuts.


----------



## The Wood

AEW needs a booker. A proper booker. It needs a Jim Ross, Jim Cornette or Dutch Mantel in charge. Someone who knows what wrestling is supposed to feel like and understands how to put together a whole show and reel guys in. They need the authority to be able to choose who they want to use, how and for how long. AEW needs to be wrestling. Right now it's just a stunt show where things happen...because.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Hangman letting his teammates fend for themselves. Smh


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hangman is hilarious. If he turns heel tonight this will be comedy in wrestling done right.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I mean it IS a beautiful horse and all...JR isn't wrong here....


----------



## TripleG

All Hangman has done is ride out onto the field on a horse and go to the bar...and he's been the MVP of the night. 

Love him!


----------



## Matthew Castillo

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> People forget Moxley is dual champion right now he's IWGP US champion and AEW World champion.


He's also the lineal Lucha Underground champion.


----------



## Ham and Egger

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I mean it IS a beautiful horse and all...JR isn't wrong here....


They keep mentioning how beautiful the horse is like they wanna make love to the damn thing. Sheesh.


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hangman is hilarious. If he turns heel tonight this will be comedy in wrestling done right.


I'd keep him babyface. At least for a while longer. At some point I would not mind seeing him and The Revolt together. Maybe that can be a place for Brodie Lee? Put him as the fourth member of the group and let him slum in the mid-card.


----------



## Cult03

Why the hell did that replay happen so quickly? Seemed awkward. This is fun though, seems like they already did this a few weeks ago


----------



## Alex6691

Can't see The Revolt debuting here


----------



## Trophies

Santana and Ortiz attempting murder.


----------



## Whoanma

Matt is F-in great, lol.


----------



## Cult03

Ok this is stupid.. Matt Hardy changes clothes when he's in water. Yay..


----------



## RKing85

the pool of reincarnation!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

This Matt Hardy shit is funny but goofy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

There's a pool in the stands of the stadium? That's pretty cool.


----------



## NXT Only

That was amazing


----------



## Chip Chipperson

And of course in classic AEW fashion they need dumb comedy spots throughout something that is meant to be serious...


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lmao, Jesus


----------



## The Wood

And they just cannot help themselves.


----------



## NahFam

Wreckage said:


> Matt Hardy has ruined this


We got you the first time.


----------



## TD Stinger

That was so stupid, but so funny too.


----------



## PhilThePain

How can Matt Hardy stoop so low? Duct tape?! Are you serious?! Really?!


----------



## The Wood

I maintain that if you think the Matt Hardy stuff is good, then you should probably look into suing someone for building a nuclear power plant so close to the hospital you were born at.


----------



## punkypower

Ortiz: I can't swim!! 😂🤣😂

No comment on Hardy.


----------



## Trophies

This shit is wild lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This fucking sucks. Matt Hardy being the featured attraction of a PPV main event.


----------



## Cult03

Lake of Reincarnation water used but Santana and Ortiz don't revert back to LAX versions of themselves? Consistency doesn;t exist in Matt Hardy's world of make believe.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

Interest is waining


----------



## The XL 2

I don't care what anyone says, Matt Hardy is funny as fuck


----------



## Oracle

This is fucking brilliant


----------



## La Parka

Vince is writing this.

Its the exact same sense of humor that MITB had


----------



## The Wood

WWE were probably happy to see the back of him. They knew he'd tank AEW with his zany ideas and now they get Jeff as a single.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Thoughts on the PPV
-They should have started the PPV with the lower card matches instead of putting them in the middle. They blew their load in the first match. Nothing on the card could top that.
-They have done some really dangerous stunts tonight. Allin has to be hurt after those spots. Janela about landed on the corner of the ladder when Luchasaurus slammed him. MJF could have broke his neck with the apron stunt. Mox about brained himself on the 2x4 frame of the stunted stage. Cody was doing bumps from the ring to the floor (have they doubled the padding on the floor since Fenix bruised his hip?).
-It's about time they took the belt off Rose.
-I turned it off after the main event started. The title should be the main event. There are no stakes for this match.


----------



## NahFam

Wreckage said:


> I can talk all I want. Matt Hardy SUCKS


Yeah, we heard you the first time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> I'm back in as I cook some food in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very good poster. I hope to see you around this section a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the worst offenders for telling people to go away if you don't like what they say.


Well that's not right - I gave you a suggestion that met your criteria. After all -- who the fuck wants to watch something that they consider a waste of time? 

You buried yourself, Woody.


----------



## The Wood

TheAppler said:


> Vince is writing this.
> 
> Its the exact same sense of humor that MITB had


AEWWE. I'm telling you, look at all the negatives of WWE and tell me they don't apply to WWE. Right down to misusing talent.


----------



## Jokerface17

This whole bar scene is done right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Beer gives Hangman super powers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is so shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wreckage said:


> If you find this funny you have low comedy standards


It's funny, I laughed. Its pro wrestling, the standards are low to begin with. 

Hangman is doing a whole action movie set piece!


----------



## epfou1

Only Tony Khan would allow his own stadium to be trashed


----------



## RKing85

are AEW fans tweeting Edge and Orton right now?????


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> Well that's not right - I gave you a suggestion that met your criteria. After all -- who the fuck wants to watch something that they consider a waste of time?
> 
> You buried yourself, Woody.


No, you tried to control which people should be accessing a TV show by suggesting it's not for them and they shouldn't watch. Nice try.


----------



## RKing85

epfou1 said:


> Only Tony Khan would allow his own stadium to be trashed


Jerry Jones would allow it but he would charge the company double for costs and clean up.


----------



## DaSlacker

The Wood said:


> And they just cannot help themselves.


Hate to say it but I think I'm just about done with AEW. Hated stuff like that since when it was Warrior feuding with Shango. Hardy is, for me, to AEW what Russo was to TNA. Maybe time I give MLW a closer look.


----------



## The Wood

Ham and Egger said:


> Its pro wrestling, the standards are low to begin with.


This is a big problem. 



epfou1 said:


> Only Tony Khan would allow his own stadium to be trashed


It's not like he's going to be the one cleaning it up.


----------



## Cult03

The bar stuff is good because it doesn't have Hardy or the Bucks. Kenny drinks milk, how original..


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

While I like this during the covid era...kinda feel like they should have closed with the Mox/Lee match.


----------



## Trophies

Milk for Omega lol


----------



## Buhalovski

This main event is a disgrace. I watch AEW mainly because I want to escape the WWEs cringy bullshit and they serve me exactly this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

epfou1 said:


> Only Tony Khan would allow his own stadium to be trashed


He's a billionaire plus they haven't really done any damage besides break a bunch of cheap tables.


----------



## RKing85

milk and whiskey. Ugh. Poor Hangman.


----------



## The Wood

DaSlacker said:


> Hate to say it but I think I'm just about done with AEW. Hated stuff like that since when it was Warrior feuding with Shango. Hardy is, for me, to AEW what Russo was to TNA. Maybe time I give MLW a closer look.


I feel ya, Slack. I wanted this to be good too. MLW at least treats their art form sincerely. I hope that when crowds resume something comes out of their meetings with TV networks and the like.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> No, you tried to control which people should be accessing a TV show by suggesting it's not for them and they shouldn't watch. Nice try.


No -- I suggesed you shouldn't watch a TV show you labelled a "waste of time" 

Do whatever you like - I have no issues criticizing blatant ignorance.

What color is the sun again Mr. Bitter?


----------



## PhilThePain

Is Jaxson Deville related to Sonya?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

More comedy...


----------



## epfou1

lol that is the funnist shit.

Judas effect on the mascot


----------



## Trophies

Jag mascot getting the Judas Effect lmao


----------



## The Wood

Tsvetoslava said:


> This main event is a disgrace. I watch AEW mainly because I want to escape the WWEs cringy bullshit and they serve me exactly this.


AEWWE. They want to be cringy sports entertainment. 



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's a billionaire plus they haven't really done any damage besides break a bunch of cheap tables.


Tony Khan is not a billionaire. He is a millionaire playing with daddy's money.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That Hangman/Hager spot was the coolest thing I've seen in pro wrestling in quite some time. It played out like a movie. Hangman is a future action hero.


----------



## RKing85

me and my 8 year old son are in hysterics over the mascot getting nailed.


----------



## MetalKiwi

this is the best match ever! wow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Lol Jericho.


----------



## NXT Only

They’re pulling it all out with this. So much fun.


----------



## Oracle

Even ive hated most this card but this main event is fucking brilliant


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> It's funny, I laughed. Its pro wrestling, the standards are low to begin with.
> 
> Hangman is doing a whole action movie set piece!


There are still marks out there who think Pro Wrestling should compete with pro sports instead of implementing their own elements. 

It is what it is.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

End this.


----------



## Trophies

Sammy always getting fucked up.


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> No -- I suggesed you shouldn't watch a TV show you labelled a "waste of time"
> 
> Do whatever you like - I have no issues criticizing blatant ignorance.
> 
> What color is the sun again Mr. Bitter?


You have conflated two separate parts of our discussion to try and come up with a ghost of a point. Again, nice try. Also, the sun is white.


----------



## TD Stinger

I am howling with laughter here.


----------



## RKing85

is this 2012 PWG?!?!?!?! Young Bucks super kicking Knox.


----------



## TripleG

This is insane!


----------



## NXT Only

OMG lmao


----------



## The XL 2

This is terrible pro wrestling but absolutely incredible sports entertainment


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Oracle

Im on the verge of tears of laughter


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> There are still marks out there who think Pro Wrestling should compete with pro sports instead of implementing their own elements.
> 
> It is what it is.


The marks are in the business. Wrestling used to do better than sports when it presented itself like one. Like AEW said it would. Whoops.


----------



## Whoanma

Run Sammy, run.


----------



## RKing85

Loved the Boneyard Match
Loved the Wyatt FunHouse
Loved MITB
Loving this


----------



## The Wood

I wonder if the people enjoying this actually want an alternative to the WWE?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Kind of fascinating to see half the posters dying of cringe and the other half dying of laughter.


----------



## TripleG

Hangman and Sammy have stolen the show here.


----------



## NahFam

I just appreciate that they're putting this on for us during this whole pandemic shit. With so many other forms of entertainment not available, they're trying their best to keep us entertained. Loving it.


----------



## Whoanma

Vanguard!


----------



## Trophies

Yep. Sammy dead


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> Kind of fascinating to see half the posters dying of cringe and the other half dying of laughter.


I think it became less fascinating when the bloke above said he was howling with laughter with his 8 year old. The match has been fun but a lot of the humor is stuff only an 8 year old (or Vince McMahon) should find hilarious.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Wood said:


> I wonder if the people enjoying this actually want an alternative to the WWE?


I swear, when I see some of the shit defended, I want to ask these people "so why did you stop watching the WWE, it seems right up your alley."


----------



## Whoanma

Oh my God! Kenny killed Sammy!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Sammy is the "Kenny" of AEW. He will die a thousand deaths. LOL


----------



## NXT Only

Man that was fun. Great job by everyone involved.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This has gone WAAAY to long. Would have been cute earlier in the show. But the main event?


----------



## TripleG

That was a hoot. I loved it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TD Stinger

That was fucking amazing. I have no other words right now.


----------



## RKing85

that fall to the finish was a legit 15-17 feet. 
That was a good use of 45 minutes of my Saturday night!


----------



## La Parka

Which drug do you have to be on to find that shit funny or enjoyable?


All of them?


----------



## Not Lying

RKing85 said:


> Loved the Boneyard Match
> Loved the Wyatt FunHouse
> Loved MITB
> Loving this


Same. I appreciate all the creative efforts put in these non traditional matches and for the most part they made me laugh and were entertaining TV.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wrong winners in almost every match.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Amazing. Loved it!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Worst PPV main event I've ever seen in my life by far.


----------



## Whoanma

That massive One Winged Angel to end it.


----------



## NahFam

Wreckage said:


> What pandemic? The fake one ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Wood said:


> I wonder if the people enjoying this actually want an alternative to the WWE?


They just had a fucking brawl in an entire football stadium. How is this not the alternative? I wonder if you like to complain just to be the contrarian?


----------



## The XL 2

AEW is a sports entertainment company, they've found their identity. Nothing wrong with it, but they can't be half pregnant now


----------



## NathanMayberry

Yikes..


----------



## NXT Only

Man some of you need to just learn to laugh sometimes lol. That was everything it was supposed to be.


----------



## The Wood

El Hammerstone said:


> I swear, when I see some of the shit defended, I want to ask these people "so why did you stop watching the WWE, it seems right up your alley."


A-fucking-men. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I saw this like two weeks ago.


----------



## rbl85

Loved it.

I would not want to see cinematic match too often but god that was funny and entertaining.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Ham and Egger said:


> They just had a fucking brawl in an entire football stadium. How is this not the alternative? I wonder if you like to complain just to be the contrarian?


With similar spots that the WWE just had in a MITB match at their headquarters.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Ham and Egger said:


> They just had a fucking brawl in an entire football stadium. How is this not the alternative? I wonder if you like to complain just to be the contrarian?


Did you see MITB?


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> The marks are in the business. Wrestling used to do better than sports when it presented itself like one. Like AEW said it would. Whoops.


What exactly do you mean by the way they present themselves? You can present your product however you like but if your actual presentation is blatantly short of what you presented you're setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## Whoanma

That was


----------



## The Wood

Ham and Egger said:


> They just had a fucking brawl in an entire football stadium. How is this not the alternative? I wonder if you like to complain just to be the contrarian?


And WWE just did a Ladder Match at their corporate headquarters. 



NXT Only said:


> Man some of you need to just learn to laugh sometimes lol. That was everything it was supposed to be.


Comply! Obey!


----------



## Alright_Mate

AEW have turned too much into WWE territory, there’s no fucking difference between them.

That PPV just made me think how much I miss NJPW, we need some proper wrestling back instead of this corny shit.


----------



## NahFam

El Hammerstone said:


> I swear, when I see some of the shit defended, I want to ask these people "so why did you stop watching the WWE, it seems right up your alley."


There's plenty of things, but you know that.


----------



## Geeee

I need a full Hangman Adam Page Bar Room Brawl. He was doing cowboy shit AND Jackie Chan shit!!


----------



## rbl85

NXT Only said:


> Man some of you need to just learn to laugh sometimes lol. That was everything it was supposed to be.


They take a fake sport way too seriously.


----------



## The Wood

Alright_Mate said:


> AEW have turned too much into WWE territory, there’s no fucking difference between them.
> 
> That PPV just made me think how much I miss NJPW, we need some proper wrestling back instead of this corny shit.


You are definitely right, Mate. 



NahFam said:


> There's plenty of things, but you know that.


Name one that AEW doesn't do.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Poor Sammy Guevera. He just needs to come out in a wheelchair next week to sell the injuries.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> AEW have turned too much into WWE territory, there’s no fucking difference between them.
> 
> That PPV just made me think how much I miss NJPW, we need some proper wrestling back instead of this corny shit.


Because WWE invented the cinematic matches ? XD


----------



## TD Stinger

RKing85 said:


> Loved the Boneyard Match
> Loved the Wyatt FunHouse
> Loved MITB
> Loving this


If there’s one thing this era in wrestling has gave us, its creative shit like this that has made the most of a bad situation.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Solid main event, but not great. The obvious low of the show was Cody putting himself over over Archer. 

The high was MJF/Jungle Boy which is a great thing considering they're two of the youngest stars on the roster. Just unbelievable potential from both.


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> They take a fake sport way too seriously.


And there it is. Another confession from a "fan" that actually hates this shit and can't wait to deride it en route to making a point. 

Working something doesn't mean relishing in it being fake. It's about making people think that it could be real.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Chip Chipperson said:


> With similar spots that the WWE just had in a MITB match at their headquarters.





El Hammerstone said:


> Did you see MITB?


Yep, I saw MITB and this was 100x more creative, entertaining, and a spectacle of wrestling match. WWE is creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Buhalovski

Alright_Mate said:


> AEW have turned too much into WWE territory, there’s no fucking difference between them.
> 
> That PPV just made me think how much I miss NJPW, we need some proper wrestling back instead of this corny shit.


Im in the end of my 20s, I still dont know how im supposed to "laugh" at this. It was not funny nor entertaining, it was like watching WWE with different wrestlers. Mox/Brodie should've ended the PPV.


----------



## PhilThePain

Whoanma said:


> Oh my God! Kenny killed Sammy!


That bastard!


----------



## The Wood

It's a cycle: Wrestling is silly, so if you watch wrestling then you're silly, so they give you more silly content because they think you're silly.


----------



## rbl85

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im in the end of my 20s, I still dont know how im supposed to "laugh" at this. It was not funny nor entertaining, it was like watching WWE with different wrestlers. Mox/Brodie should've ended the PPV.


Then just say that it's not your taste.

Don't act like the majority is not liking it when on twitter there is 99% of the peoples who liked it.


----------



## Asuka842

The tag match wasn't bad, but it was a bit sloppy at times.

The Casino Ladder Match was a mess, but a glorious one. From Darby going Jeff Hardy, to Brian Cage's debut, so much fun. Also Moxley vs. Cage, oh Hell yes.

Dustin vs. Spears was, something.

For a match between two relatively green women thrown together last minute, Statlander vs. Ford was pretty solid actually.

MJF vs. Jungle Boy was fantastic, both these guys have SO MUCH potential. Perfect heel vs. perfect babyface.

Cody vs. Archer was fine at first. But after defending Cody's matches for a long time, I'm starting to agree with those who say they're too long and too overbooked.

The tribute to Hana Kimura was very touching, kudos to them for doing that.

Shida vs. Nyla was awesome. Both women looked great and the right woman won imo.

Moxley vs. Lee was also fantastic and both guys looked like beasts.

The Stadium Stampede, was just pure insane fun.

Overall really fun show.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Wood said:


> It's a cycle: Wrestling is silly, so if you watch wrestling then you're silly, so they give you more silly content because they think you're silly.


Yo, legitimate question. What wrestling product do you watch that you think is great? I'll wait.


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> That was fucking amazing. I have no other words right now.


Yeah if you did not enjoy that match then get the f*** out, cause you´ll not see a more fun match in wrestling all year. It was the perfect mixture of violence and entertainment. The Hangman entrance, the whole freaking bar scene, the I can´t swim reincarnation pool. 100 yard northern suplex touchdown, the Jericho challenge flag and review, the Jericho punt into the kicking net, Sammy sprinklers victory celebration into Golf Cart II.

Well played AEW. Obviously it being taped helps a lot, but the creativity and execution was still off the charts.


----------



## NXT Only

rbl85 said:


> They take a fake sport way too seriously.


Yup and know exactly what it is and still every week come and complain and shit on the whole parade. It’s insanity.


----------



## SteveC484

rbl85 said:


> Then just say that it's not your taste.
> 
> Don't act like the majority is not liking it when on twitter there is 99% of the peoples who liked it.


They've lost over half their audience since their debut and the business is less popular than ever


----------



## The Wood

rbl85 said:


> Then just say that it's not your taste.
> 
> Don't act like the majority is not liking it when on twitter there is 99% of the peoples who liked it.


99% of the smallest subsection of fans a wrestling promotion has ever had. The majority of people who were interested in giving AEW a shot have switched it off. And even larger are the number of wrestling fans watching WWE. And even larger than that are the number of lapsed fans who won't give this shit a sideways look. 



Ham and Egger said:


> Yo, legitimate question. What wrestling product do you watch that you think is great? I'll wait.


Been watching a lot of old stuff lately. Mid-South and Smoky Mountain have been keeping the wrestling fan in me sane. Been watching the odd All Japan match from the 90's too. Plan to check out some NOAH. From modern times, the best stuff is isolated New Japan content, MLW and probably the NWA, although I stopped following them. I hope both NWA and MLW get some more traction soon. A good network for MLW would be welcome.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Waaaaaaaa.... what an event

ranged from horrible to awesome - but the 3 main events really carried the show to an A+ show

PP v Best Friends - PP is still too sloppy, but a passable 3/5

ladder match - 2.5/5 - was only good when there was 9 guys in. Moments of real brilliance, but overall shitty. Glad Cage won (based of what happened later)

MJF v Jungle Boy - 5/5 - These guys will main event each other in 2 years time. Loved everything about this

Cody v Archer - 2.5/5 - Great match for the first 8min, then dragged for no reason and ended with the wrong guy winning - but now I think Darby wins the battle royal and challenges for the title. Archer looked beast, would have preferred him as first champ

Kris v Penelop - */5 - skipped it, saw a few ‘meh’ stuff out of corner of eye

Spears v Dustin - 3/5 - Comedy stuff, i liked it for its spot on the card - made sense

Shida v Nyla - 4/5 - these two have great chemistry. Was fully intending to skip this, but they drew me in

Mox v Brodie - 5/5 - amazing match. Hard hutting and brutal. Will be interesting how the DO handles their Exalted one losing

Stadium Stampede..... I mean, c’mon.... I legit Lol’d 10 or more times. 7/5


So, a PPV that was a C+ or B was carried to a A+ by the3 main events - totally worth the money


----------



## Geeee

I'll be honest, the main event was a little much for me sometimes and I definitely would not like to see a match like this on every PPV.


----------



## AEWMoxley

GimmeABreakJess said:


> This has gone WAAAY to long. Would have been cute earlier in the show. But the main event?


Luckily, based on the data that's available, it looks like a lot of people didn't stick around for the stadium stampede match.

So no harm, no foul. There weren't enough people around to turn them off the product.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Interest in AEW and Double or Nothing is significantly down compared to last year.


----------



## rbl85

I tried my best to hold my laugh because everybody else is sleeping but i couldn't XD


----------



## Ham and Egger

SteveC484 said:


> They've lost over half their audience since their debut and the business is less popular than ever


Let's pretend that a certain pandemic isn't hurting the business at all. Try again.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> Luckily, based on the data that's available, it looks like a lot of people didn't stick around for the stadium stampede match.
> 
> So no harm, no foul.


What are you talking about ?

Just in my country the whole show was at 80K tweet before the stampede match it gained 40K tweet just for this match.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ham and Egger said:


> Yo, legitimate question. What wrestling product do you watch that you think is great? I'll wait.


None. They just get paid by WWE to badmouth the other product and drag it down to their creatively dead level. At least you´d hope they get paid for it, otherwise they are some of the saddest human beings on the planet.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im in the end of my 20s, I still dont know how im supposed to "laugh" at this. It was not funny nor entertaining, it was like watching WWE with different wrestlers. Mox/Brodie should've ended the PPV.


It was no different to MITB for example. AEW have changed their identity and I think Hardy coming in has played a big part in that, he was a big reason why I became a Wrestling fan but my god, nowadays he might be the most cringeworthy wrestler on this planet.

Their early PPV’s started off with such good story telling, Cody vs Dustin especially was fucking fantastic, we need more of that instead of these entertainment spotfests that you’d expect to see in a PWG ring.

I just want to see proper wrestling with proper good storytelling, this current situation we are in just makes me miss NJPW.


----------



## Whoanma

rbl85 said:


> I tried my best to hold my laugh because everybody else is sleeping but i couldn't XD


Same here.


----------



## the_hound

the only thing i disliked, apart from that abortion of a ladder match and that shitty rhodes vs lance hoyt and dustin and spears matches, was the fact after all that was said by aew commentary for the tributes to hana and watch what we say online, at the end of the ppv we have sammy shouting he's going to kill matt hardy........talk about ekk

shida vs rose was out fucking standing, the main event was just completely bonkers


----------



## sawduck

What a fun match, i do wonder about one or two of the posters here who have complained about EVERY single match, if you don't like a show, why watch it, i don't watch wwe these days because i find it lame, fair play to aew for creating such a fun match during these difficult times


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Then just say that it's not your taste.
> 
> Don't act like the majority is not liking it when on twitter there is 99% of the peoples who liked it.


Most people didn't even stick around for the stadium stampede. So I'm sure the few people who stuck around actually enjoyed it. That's why they stuck around.


----------



## Death Rider

Reading some of the comments so of y'all will always bitch and fucking moan. Just stop watching. The main event was great fun.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> *Most people didn't even stick around for the stadium stampede*. So I'm sure the few people who stuck around actually enjoyed it. That's why they stuck around.


Proof ?

If you answer, i will not respond because i'm going to bed it's 6 am in France.
Have a good night.


----------



## Jazminator

Awesome show! 

My favorite five matches, in descending order:

1. Stadium Stampede. Tons of fun, and some amazing spots. Yes, some parts were too silly for my tastes (particularly the referee review), but I was thoroughly entertained throughout. It was similar thematically to the WWE’s Money in the Bank at Corporate HQ Match, but they put a lot more effort and athleticism in it. I feel bad for Sammy, though. Why is he the one always taking the hardest bumps?

2. Shida-Nyla. This was a solid, hard-hitting match, and the one that I was most emotionally invested in. I wanted Shida to win so bad. I’m not sure if she knew or was close to Hana Kimura, but if so I’m sure it was an emotional match for her. I love Shida.

3. MJF-Jungle Boy. This was just a great match. MJF showed me that he’s a better in-ring performer than I gave him credit for.

4. Cody-Archer. Another very physical match. I was happy that Cody won. It’s fitting to see a Rhodes as the first TNT champ.

5. Mox-Brodie Lee. I loved the match itself, but I wasn’t that invested in it because I knew Mox was going to win.

The Ladder Match gets an honorable mention. It was certainly fun to watch. Brian Cage was unexpected as I thought he was still recovering from his bicep injury. But I did predict a Taz heel turn in this match! Love it. I love heel Taz as an announcer!


----------



## SteveC484

Ham and Egger said:


> Let's pretend that certain pandemic isn't hurting the business at all. Try again.


They were way down before the pandemic. You are trying to tell me this was a hot promotion before March viewership wise? C'mon. If you like it that's one thing ( I like a lot of it) but it's not catching on with fans and they've lost half that checked them out BEFORE the pandemic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> The marks are in the business. Wrestling used to do better than sports when it presented itself like one. Like AEW said it would. Whoops.





The Wood said:


> The marks are in the business. Wrestling used to do better than sports when it presented itself like one. Like AEW said it would. Whoops.


I can't comment on the entirety of Professional Wrestling but I can certainly attest to ratings being at a high during my lifetime when the attitude era was at its peak and believe me - they certainly weren't being presented as a "sport"


----------



## NathanMayberry

rbl85 said:


> Proof ?
> 
> If you answer, i will not respond because i'm going to bed it's 6 am in France.
> Have a good night.


The show peaked at the Cody match..


----------



## callum91

I’m 29, I’ve been a WWE fan since I was a kid and I will always stick to watching it. I started watching AEW at the end of 2019. Double Or Nothing was the best PPV I’ve seen in years. The 4 hours plus flew by whereas some recent WWE PPV’s have dragged on a little.

I’ve always been really unsure over cinematic matches or empty stadium matches but the stadium stampede was incredible!

Congratulations to AEW on a great PPV and well worth staying up past 5am in the UK


----------



## The Wood

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah if you did not enjoy that match then get the f*** out, cause you´ll not see a more fun match in wrestling all year. It was the perfect mixture of violence and entertainment. The Hangman entrance, the whole freaking bar scene, the I can´t swim reincarnation pool. 100 yard northern suplex touchdown, the Jericho challenge flag and review, the Jericho punt into the kicking net, Sammy sprinklers victory celebration into Golf Cart II.
> 
> Well played AEW. Obviously it being taped helps a lot, but the creativity and execution was still off the charts.


Just read that paragraph back again. Why is the phrase "I can't swim reincarnation pool" coming up in the context of a wrestling match? 



NXT Only said:


> Yup and know exactly what it is and still every week come and complain and shit on the whole parade. It’s insanity.


Some of us don't want something important to us to die. Funny thought. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Waaaaaaaa.... what an event
> 
> ranged from horrible to awesome - but the 3 main events really carried the show to an A+ show
> 
> PP v Best Friends - PP is still too sloppy, but a passable 3/5
> 
> ladder match - 2.5/5 - was only good when there was 9 guys in. Moments of real brilliance, but overall shitty. Glad Cage won (based of what happened later)
> 
> MJF v Jungle Boy - 5/5 - These guys will main event each other in 2 years time. Loved everything about this
> 
> Cody v Archer - 2.5/5 - Great match for the first 8min, then dragged for no reason and ended with the wrong guy winning - but now I think Darby wins the battle royal and challenges for the title. Archer looked beast, would have preferred him as first champ
> 
> Kris v Penelop - */5 - skipped it, saw a few ‘meh’ stuff out of corner of eye
> 
> Spears v Dustin - 3/5 - Comedy stuff, i liked it for its spot on the card - made sense
> 
> Shida v Nyla - 4/5 - these two have great chemistry. Was fully intending to skip this, but they drew me in
> 
> Mox v Brodie - 5/5 - amazing match. Hard hutting and brutal. Will be interesting how the DO handles their Exalted one losing
> 
> Stadium Stampede..... I mean, c’mon.... I legit Lol’d 10 or more times. 7/5
> 
> 
> So, a PPV that was a C+ or B was carried to a A+ by the3 main events - totally worth the money


Your analysis makes no sense, haha. There's no way something "horrible" can be an A+. If something gets an E, then the most it should be able to get overall is a D. Even though you are obviously joking and blew up your own scale, you give the show 32/40. You shouldn't be able to go higher than a 5, so let's go back to 30/40. That's 75%. That's not A+, haha. 



Ham and Egger said:


> Let's pretend that certain pandemic isn't hurting the business at all. Try again.


The pandemic had nothing to do with them losing 400k-600k viewers, nor is it the reason wrestling has gotten less popular every year for years now. Try again.


----------



## sawduck

callum91 said:


> I’m 29, I’ve been a WWE fan since I was a kid and I will always stick to watching it. I started watching AEW at the end of 2019. Double Or Nothing was the best PPV I’ve seen in years. The 4 hours plus flew by whereas some recent WWE PPV’s have dragged on a little.
> 
> I’ve always been really unsure over cinematic matches or empty stadium matches but the stadium stampede was incredible!
> 
> Congratulations to AEW on a great PPV and well worth staying up past 5am in the UK


Damn didn't relise it was 5am, that really did fly by, great night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> Echo chambers are nice and cozy.


Listen mate, there’s a reason you’re not on the ignore lists and they are - even though a lot of your points are similar

you give well thought out discussions and you generally don’t opinion-spam the same thing over and over, regardless of The context

With the aussies - ie> the all-is-one, you have to hear how much the stuff you like is shit, no matter what. Who needs that in their life


----------



## kyledriver

That was one of the best things I've ever seen

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> What are you talking about ?
> 
> Just in my country the whole show was at 80K tweet before the stampede match it gained 40K tweet just for this match.


Those trending terms aren't from unique tweets. We know that twitter trends don't correlate with interest very well. Dave Meltzer has already covered this.

Google search numbers do, especially for PPV.

There was a distinct lack of interest in the top 3 performers of that Stadium Stampede match, both before, during, and after the match. I could only fit the participants of the first main event and the top 3 performers of the final match (but the other participants drew non-existent interest anyway.) I would have added Cody, too. to show that even he generated more interest than anyone in the stadium stampede.


----------



## Erik.

Enjoyable PPV. 

Glad Cage has arrived and he was the right choice to win - intrigued by the Taz connection. 

MJF/Jungle Boy was the match of the night. Superb chemistry and two clear future stars for this company. 

Atleast Cody didn't win clean. Interested to see where Archer goes from here. Whilst it wouldn't surprise me to see him win the Battle Royale and go for Cody again - you'd think theyd have just had him win here. 

Moxley/Lee was what it was - surprised they let him kick out of the Paradigm Shift though. 

Main event was a laugh - some nice spots and Hangman and Sammy shined through. 

Based on 12 months, I find myself caring alot more for Hangman, Sammy and Jungle Boy on top of the praise I've always had for MJF - the future is in good hands with those four. 

Moxley, Cage, Omega, Jericho, Archer, PAC, Lee, MJF, Hangman and Cody is definitely a good set of talent for the main event/upper midcard

Especially if the mid card is now going to be full of the likes of Darby, Sammy, Fenix, Jungle Boy and Wardlow - maybe a sprinkle of Luchasaurus and Scorpio Sky.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SteveC484 said:


> They were way down before the pandemic. You are trying to tell me this was a hot promotion before March viewership wise? C'mon. If you like it that's one thing ( I like a lot of it) but it's not catching on with fans and they've lost half that checked them out BEFORE the pandemic.


 They were pulling 930k viewers as far back as the back end of March and still 800k+ to close out the month.


----------



## The Wood

ElTerrible said:


> None. They just get paid by WWE to badmouth the other product and drag it down to their creatively dead level. At least you´d hope they get paid for it, otherwise they are some of the saddest human beings on the planet.


WWE sucks too. 

Not liking everything AEW puts out doesn't mean you love WWE. Why can't AEW sycophants get that through their heads? 



sawduck said:


> What a fun match, i do wonder about one or two of the posters here who have complained about EVERY single match, if you don't like a show, why watch it, i don't watch wwe these days because i find it lame, fair play to aew for creating such a fun match during these difficult times


Who complained about MJF vs. Jungle Boy? Did anyone? Probably not, because that was good fucking pro-wrestling. 



Death Rider said:


> Reading some of the comments so of y'all will always bitch and fucking moan. Just stop watching. The main event was great fun.


So you're going to have a bitch and a moan about it? If you don't want to discuss, don't, but don't try and stop people airing their honest opinions. 



PavelGaborik said:


> I can't comment on the entirety of Professional Wrestling but I can certainly attest to ratings being at a high during my lifetime when the attitude era was at its peak and believe me - they certainly weren't being presented as a "sport"


Steve Austin and The Rock were absolutely presented as pro-wrestlers. And no, you cannot comment on the entirety of pro-wrestling. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen mate, there’s a reason you’re not on the ignore lists and they are - even though a lot of your points are similar
> 
> you give well thought out discussions and you generally don’t opinion-spam the same thing over and over, regardless of The context
> 
> With the aussies - ie> the all-is-one, you have to hear how much the stuff you like is shit, no matter what. Who needs that in their life


Yes, because it's the people with smart shit to say that all sound the same.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Death Rider said:


> Reading some of the comments so of y'all will always bitch and fucking moan. Just stop watching. The main event was great fun.


I agree. Look on Twitter and you can see fans enjoyed the show. Its just a few sad cases on this site who like to bitch at every little thing. I'm quite sure they are neck beard virgins still living at home, most probably unemployed otherwise where would they find the time to write up such long posts?


----------



## The Wood

PavelGaborik said:


> They were pulling 930k viewers as far back as the back end of March and still 800k+ to close out the month.


Imagine bragging about this.


----------



## NXT Only

SteveC484 said:


> They've lost over half their audience since their debut and the business is less popular than ever


False. The live audience is down yes but their show is on demand and does great numbers. I personally cannot watch on Wednesdays but as soon as it hits on demand I watch.

Just because people aren’t watching live doesn’t mean they aren’t watching. Only thing I make sure to catch live is sports because once you see the score it’s pointless to watch.


----------



## NXT Only

The Wood said:


> Imagine bragging about this.


You live a miserable life.


----------



## Oracle

Claro De Luna said:


> I agree. Look on Twitter and you can see fans enjoyed the show. Its just a few sad cases on this site who like to bitch at every little thing. I'm quite sure they are neck beard virgins still living at home, most probably unemployed otherwise where would they find the time to write up such long posts?


I thought most of the card was dog shit. But the main event was fucking brilliant


----------



## The Wood

Claro De Luna said:


> I agree. Look on Twitter and you can see fans enjoyed the show. Its just a few sad cases on this site who like to bitch at every little thing. I'm quite sure they are neck beard virgins still living at home, most probably unemployed otherwise where would they find the time to write up such long posts?


Haha, nice try with the baseless insults. It's no substitute for substance. Most people have switched off AEW. The company should be thanking the critics who still bother to stick around for them. The irony of AEW apologists trying to imply that people with better taste are sexless, by the way.


----------



## Major24

Stadium Stampede match was the most fun I've had watching a wrestling show in years. Holy shit, it was perfection. Great show overall. Shida is awesome, MJF/Jungle Boy had a terrific match, Cody won as he should have, the ladder match was sloppy but getting Cage debut made up for it. Great show. Highlight of the night, Hangman with the line marker going over Jericho, obviously.


----------



## Major24

Claro De Luna said:


> I agree. Look on Twitter and you can see fans enjoyed the show. Its just a few sad cases on this site who like to bitch at every little thing. I'm quite sure they are neck beard virgins still living at home, most probably unemployed otherwise where would they find the time to write up such long posts?



Oh yeah, only people I've seen complain are on here. One of the reasons this site is basically dead nowadays. The trolls and Cornette Jrs took over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> As tiring as the Rhodes family drama can get, the idea of him as the first TNT champion is fine with me, I just don't like that it had to come at the expense of a new monster heel that was just starting to become established.


not a fan of this call, even though i’m a fan of Cody

that being said, they’ll bounce Archer right back in the coming 2 weeks


----------



## Major24

The Wood said:


> Imagine bragging about this.


Less than a million away from WWE who have been a company and on the same channel on the same night for 30 years. Not half bad.


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> You live a miserable life.


No, I don't. In fact, I'm going to go and use the $20 I didn't spend on this PPV to go and buy myself a nice little treat. I suggest you do the same for yourself to wash down the stupidity you just bombarded yourself with. 



Major24 said:


> Oh yeah, only people I've seen complain are on here. One of the reasons this site is basically dead nowadays. The trolls and Cornette Jrs took over.


I haven't noticed these boards being dead. I've been a part of some dead boards before. I don't think anyone except that guy who used to claim that everyone who didn't like AEW wanted it to be like WWE and Beatles are gone. DOTL doesn't show up much anymore, which is fine, and Garty got banned. Everyone else is still around. Sounds like you're projecting because people spit too much sense for you.


----------



## DaSlacker

PavelGaborik said:


> I can't comment on the entirety of Professional Wrestling but I can certainly attest to ratings being at a high during my lifetime when the attitude era was at its peak and believe me - they certainly weren't being presented as a "sport"


Collectively wrestling did bigger ratings in the regional era. WWF peaked at 20+ million viewers when it was on NBC in the late 80's. Even as late as 1992 it was attracting 10 million on FOX - the peak Attitude Era number. Back in the late 90's - 00's the presentation was always 'real' within its universe. The invisible camera muddied the waters somewhat and The Undertaker's supernatural shtick was crazy. It never 100% broke the forth wall during a match like Broken Matt does.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Wood said:


> Imagine bragging about this.


Who was bragging? If you were able to differentiate facts from opinions in the first place our original conversation wouldn't have came to such an abrupt ending. 

By all means though : Who was bragging?


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Listen mate, there’s a reason you’re not on the ignore lists and they are - even though a lot of your points are similar
> 
> you give well thought out discussions and you generally don’t opinion-spam the same thing over and over, regardless of The context
> 
> With the aussies - ie> the all-is-one, you have to hear how much the stuff you like is shit, no matter what. Who needs that in their life


That's racist. 

Also fuck off, you're delusional and your opinions of the Aussies is incorrect. You've wanted an echo chamber from the get go and got shitty because you couldn't win any debates.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> Friendly reminder to everyone that the company has been around for a year now and Cody has still not lost a singles match clean.
> 
> Dustin can still go -- happy to see him beat jobber Spears, but wow did they bury him.


Friendly reminder that neither has Mox or MJF


----------



## NXT Only

The Wood said:


> No, I don't. In fact, I'm going to go and use the $20 I didn't spend on this PPV to go and buy myself a nice little treat. I suggest you do the same for yourself to wash down the stupidity you just bombarded yourself with.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed these boards being dead. I've been a part of some dead boards before. I don't think anyone except that guy who used to claim that everyone who didn't like AEW wanted it to be like WWE and Beatles are gone. DOTL doesn't show up much anymore, which is fine, and Garty got banned. Everyone else is still around. Sounds like you're projecting because people spit too much sense for you.


you are miserable. You see negativity in far too well to not be. You’re the person who goes out and complains about everything that is not there or isn’t happening.

you’ve devoted your life to crying and complaining about a wrestling company. Every week you cry tears and every week you come back. You’re miserable and insane. There’s more to life. Laugh sometimes.


----------



## Boldgerg

NXT Only said:


> You live a miserable life.


He's absolutely the most tragic and strangest person I've ever come across on any forum. Spends seemingly his whole life on here posting incessantly about how much he thinks "aEw SuKz", which is effectively all that his posts are, just wrapped up in long winded, desperate "look how smart I am" package. Genuinely bizarre and sad


----------



## The Wood

Major24 said:


> Less than a million away from WWE who have been a company and on the same channel on the same night for 30 years. Not half bad.


They are not less than half a million away from WWE, hahaha. SmackDown routinely gets over 2 million people every night. It's got essentially three times the viewer base as AEW. SmackDown is also brand new on FOX and moved nights. SmackDown is also only 21 years old. Then you've got Raw, which usually gets about 2 million people too, which has been on Monday for a long time, but has changed channels twice. It's 27. It's also three hours, and yes it is tedious, but tenacity has got nothing to do with success. Otherwise Law & Order: SVU and The Simpsons would be the highest rated shows on television, which they're not.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DaSlacker said:


> Collectively wrestling did bigger ratings in the regional era. WWF peaked at 20+ million viewers when it was on NBC in the late 80's. Even as late as 1992 it was attracting 10 million on FOX - the peak Attitude Era number. Back in the late 90's - 00's the presentation was always 'real' within its universe. The invisible camera muddied the waters somewhat and The Undertaker's supernatural shtick was crazy. It never 100% broke the forth wall during a match like Broken Matt does.


I'm not a fan of Broken Matt - but we're literally discussing an individual the WWE has portrayed capable of striking down lightning at competitors and has risen from the dead on multiple occasions. I'm not particularly sure a kayfabe debate is something that makes sense from that POV right now


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> False. The live audience is down yes but their show is on demand and does great numbers. I personally cannot watch on Wednesdays but as soon as it hits on demand I watch.
> 
> Just because people aren’t watching live doesn’t mean they aren’t watching. Only thing I make sure to catch live is sports because once you see the score it’s pointless to watch.


Ohhh can you go and post this in the NXT thread as well please. Or better yet, reply to Brian Alverez's weekly Tweet with the numbers. Thanks


----------



## Claro De Luna

NXT Only said:


> You live a miserable life.


Yes most people on this site have already realised that about this guy. I dont think he has much going on in life. I once questioned whether he knew what it felt like to be with a woman and he got a bit touchy there.


----------



## taker1986

Damn, what a PPV.

Stadium Stampede, MJF/Jungle Boy, Mox/Brodie and Cody/Archer all fucking delivered tonight. But my personal highlight was Shida/Nyla with Shida winning the title. Honestly I didn't think they'd put the title on Shida. I'm glad I was wrong about that. I'd give her a long run, at least 6 month reign.

Ladder match has some fun moments, a bit sloppy at times. Cage/Moxley should be fun.

Best Friends/PP was a nice opening match. I don't thing Best friends should be the next champions though.

Statlander/Ford was OK, nothing memorable but wasn't to bad either. With Britt out I'd build up Statlander as Shida's next challenger after her rematch with Nyla, maybe have her turn heel on Nyla.

Dustin/Spears should've probably been left off the card. If anything it brought it down.

Overall great PPV, worth the money. Easily at least a 9.5/10 with Soears/Dustin the only bad part. Imo the best PPV of 2020 so far.


----------



## NXT Only

Anyway glad some of you enjoyed the show. Until next time. Stay safe.


----------



## NXT Only

Claro De Luna said:


> Yes most people on this site have already realised that about this guy. I dont think he has much going on in life. I once questioned whether he knew what it felt like to be with a woman and he got a bit touchy there.


Lol definitely has never been with a woman.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Friendly reminder that neither has Mox or MJF


Good -- they're both better and don't need to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TripleG said:


> Would it have killed them to end it on the Top Rope Falcon Arrow? I mean, fuck, there's your finish guys!


i mean, it looks just like a superplex - does not look like a move that should finish - we see similar every week


----------



## Geeee

Private Party vs Best Friends - Almost a DUD but I'll give them a thumbs to the side for effort

Ladder Match - this match didn't really click with me. Maybe Cage will grow on me but right now...I kinda feel like Wardlow is better? I did watch Lucha Underground, so I'm a little familiar with Cage's work.

MJF vs Jungle Boy - Just awesome pro wrestling. Put MJF in the main event scene. He is not a prospect. He is ready now. I'd make him champ #3.

Cody vs Archer - Good match. Jake and Arn's interference didn't make a lot of sense? Like why would Jake help Arn interfere? And Mike Tyson added nothing. Should've made Tyson a "linesman" for the main event or something and have him sock Sammy Guevara

Kris Statlander vs Penelope Ford - Was fine but definitely a match that could even be on AEW Dark. Tough spot with Britt getting hurt.

Shawn Spears vs Dustin Rhodes- DUD. I think Spears had his junk taped or it would've flopped out.

Hikaru Shida v Nyla Rose - Good physical championship match and Shida's outfit was hot. I would've liked a more emotional journey for Shida's big win but whatev

Mox vs Brodie - Loved this match. Wish the story had more time to cook. Also, never advertise 2 main events again. That's some carnie bullshit. When UFC has two title fights, even they don't call them both the main event and the UFC is carnie AF.

Stadium Stampede - half of this was incredible and half of this was like a little too obviously fake for me. Matt Hardy sort of feels like The Elite's "cool" uncle? I dunno I hope he moves away from The Elite. Hangman Adam Page deserves to be in the world title scene too but I'd hold off on this until crowds can come back.


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> you are miserable. You see negativity in far too well to not be. You’re the person who goes out and complains about everything that is not there or isn’t happening.
> 
> you’ve devoted your life to crying and complaining about a wrestling company. Every week you cry tears and every week you come back. You’re miserable and insane. There’s more to life. Laugh sometimes.


No, I'm not. And I'm not making fun of miserable people either. Misery is a real thing and my heart goes out to anyone suffering -- honestly. I hope you get the help you need. It's not something to make fun of, nor is it something to try and exploit and bastardize in order to try and insult someone over the internet because you don't like their opinions. That's an awful thing to do, and you should apologize. Not so much to me -- your opinion doesn't phase me in the slightest -- but to anyone genuinely miserable who has to see you sling that sort of shade around.

Onto the technicalities of it -- I don't complain about everything. There are plenty of things I love. A nice drink, a nice meal, sex, a good podcast, hiking, swimming, running, writing. I don't complain about those things at all. I also love wrestling, and it's given me a lot to complain about recently. There is some stuff I genuinely love -- a lot of it historical -- and I am obsessed with "the business of the business." I take no shame in that, and I think you're pretty rotten if you try to do that to someone on a wrestling forum, honestly. But I don't complain about things that aren't there and aren't happening. In fact, I actually predicted something that would happen during Cody/Archer that actually did end up happening, haha.

I haven't devoted my life to AEW. I spend a couple of hours of downtime a week chatting about wrestling on a forum. It takes very little effort when I feel like staying warm inside my house while my phone is on charge or something. I genuinely enjoy my interactions with lots of the awesome posters here, and I'll confess -- it is fun watching the train go off the rails a bit. Sorry, but it is!

I was laughing at the entire AEW show and seeing people's reactions to things. Laughter isn't the problem. I just don't laugh when AEW is _trying_ to be funny. 



Boldgerg said:


> He's absolutely the most tragic and strangest person I've ever come across on any forum. Spends seemingly his whole life on here posting incessantly about how much he thinks "aEw SuKz", which is effectively all that his posts are, just wrapped up in long winded, desperate "look how smart I am" package. Genuinely bizarre and sad


I don't just post "aEw SuKz." I explain why it sucks. And I'm too often right. Much easier to try and misrepresent me than engage with my actual points. Discussion would be way too bizarre for a discussion board.

You've got love how fragile AEW sycophants are. They can't help but talk without really saying anything.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXT Only said:


> Lol definitely has never been with a woman.


I've found in my lifetime that those who talk about virginity or being with women very rarely are getting women or aren't at all.

Nobody cares about virginity here. We're all adults who have already lost it. Discuss his points rather than whether he has sex or not. Jeez.


----------



## Cult03

Why is this forum allowing so many insults to just go through to the keeper? Argue the mans points instead of trying to belittle the person and he won't get so defensive and insult your intelligence. It's simple stuff. And I'm nowhere near as negative about AEW, even though we agree on a lot because his opinions aren't entirely invalid and he has a lot of knowledge about the world of wrestling and if you have a conversation with him instead of going straight to the insult you'll learn plenty. Discuss, have a conversation, explain your side instead of yelling "Trollllllll" or "WWE FAN!" from the roof tops and this board will be much better.

Like almost every single AEW show I enjoyed about half of this show. I think it's a fair judgment on that show. It absolutely wasn't perfect and could have been much better, right? How does saying that mean I'm a hater?


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Friendly reminder that neither has Mox or MJF


Friendly reminder that both are better than Cody in almost every aspect.


----------



## taker1986

This is what a champion looks like and how a champion should act.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264412810563518464


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Tommyburgess1984

GimmeABreakJess said:


> This has gone WAAAY to long. Would have been cute earlier in the show. But the main event?


Entertaining yes
Alternative yes
Main event for a PPV absolutely not


----------



## Seafort

Some quick thoughts on the show:

1) AEW is doing the best out of the promotions of making the best out of a bad situation. I have no idea why WWE and Impact did not make use of surplus wrestlers or relatives to create crowd noise, but this is giving AEW a clear edge when it comes to presentation and gives it the barest semblance of continuity from pre March
2) I would have preferred Archer won; moreso I would have preferred an overconfident or unstrategic Cody being defeated in under two minutes (_Rocky III _scenario). It would have led to some interesting new storylines (Cody upset that he couldn't avenge his brother and wife; tension between Arn and Cody; Archer established as a new top contender for Moxley)
3) Stadium Stampede was not too serious, but in this time period it's more than welcome. Furthermore, they did a "cinematic" match far better than WWE's MIB. It was filled with memorable moments, and only on three occasions near the end did it go self indulgent and stray into silly WWE territory (Matt had one or two too many transformations - one or two would has sufficed, Jericho going into the Instant Replay Booth, and the referee throwing the yellow flag). My 14 year old son watched it, and having been a seriously lapsed WWE fan he loved it. Bottom line, it may make a former SMW executive queasy and/or irate, but it was darn fun.


----------



## NathanMayberry

All I can say is, its one thing to have goofy shit in one match on a card, but tonight it felt like it went on and on and on, over and over again. Why must they force the viewer to suspend their belief for every fucking match? Not every match has to be fun (aka spot fests). 

Is this really all AEW is going to aspire to? Why are they spending so much in marketing to put dumb shit up? Years from now this is how this PPV will be remembered: 


http://imgur.com/aBYkDVu


Those spotfest matches will be forgotten because it will soon be replaced by another spotfest match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> Friendly reminder that both are better than Cody in almost every aspect.


yeah, no


----------



## The Wood

Chip Chipperson said:


> I've found in my lifetime that those who talk about virginity or being with women very rarely are getting women or aren't at all.
> 
> Nobody cares about virginity here. We're all adults who have already lost it. Discuss his points rather than whether he has sex or not. Jeez.


Well, you'd think we'd all be adults, but I have not heard virgin insults since I was about 14. Usually they were virgins themselves. Then you get older, everyone has sex and you stop with that childish stuff. 



Cult03 said:


> Why is this forum allowing so many insults to just go through to the keeper? Argue the mans points instead of trying to belittle the person and he won't get so defensive and insult your intelligence. It's simple stuff. And I'm nowhere near as negative about AEW, even though we agree on a lot because his opinions aren't entirely invalid and he has a lot of knowledge about the world of wrestling and if you have a conversation with him instead of going straight to the insult you'll learn plenty. Discuss, have a conversation, explain your side instead of yelling "Trollllllll" or "WWE FAN!" from the roof tops and this board will be much better.
> 
> Like almost every single AEW show I enjoyed about half of this show. I think it's a fair judgment on that show. It absolutely wasn't perfect and could have been much better, right? How does saying that mean I'm a hater?


They'll probably get banned eventually, which is a shame, because I'm used to forums where people give each other shit all the time. I also don't mind it, because I think it's really transparent that I'm hitting sore spots with them. Much easier to try and attack a person they don't know than deal with uncomfortable points raised. I'm glad that there are reasonable people like you, Chip, Hammerstone, Lheurch and even bdon and Rap around, who I disagree with a lot about, because they at least have honest discussions about things. It's refreshing to see how many of them are Australian too. It's given me faith in our school system. 

Sorry if you're a good poster and I left your name out. Just think of me as a heel like posters who want everything sunshine and roses do. ;-)


----------



## The Wood

I kind of hope that Brian Cage gives his title shot to MJF somehow. I don't really think that MJF needs two heavies, but MJF should be the next champ. Moxley vs. Cage is probably just going to be a match and Mox will win and Cage will be in the exact same spot as Archer and Lee.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

The Wood said:


> I kind of hope that Brian Cage gives his title shot to MJF somehow. I don't really think that MJF needs two heavies, but MJF should be the next champ. Moxley vs. Cage is probably just going to be a match and Mox will win and Cage will be in the exact same spot as Archer and Lee.


Yeah, I think it'll be a somewhat hyped match given away on Dynamite in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## DaSlacker

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm not a fan of Broken Matt - but we're literally discussing an individual the WWE has portrayed capable of striking down lightning at competitors and has risen from the dead on multiple occasions. I'm not particularly sure a kayfabe debate is something that makes sense from that POV right now


There's breaking kayfabe and there's breaking the forth wall. The Undertaker was indirectly breaking kayfabe with the supernatural antics. But the emotional investment is still there, even in the scripted capacity. Likewise, Broken Matt's antics on Dynamite were breaking kayfabe. But the swimming pool bit broke the forth wall therefore negating any point or emotional investment in the match. Apart from finding it all funny.But what about those who don't want wrestling to be just another comedy sketch show?


----------



## MrThortan

People should have known before the first show that if the Elite, especially the Young Bucks, were involved, there was going to be a good measure of campy humor. I would prefer a more adult, serious approach, but that simply isn't AEW and it never was going to be.


----------



## Thebronxgirl

MrThortan said:


> People should have known before the first show that if the elite, especially the Young Buck, were involved, there was going to be a good measure of campy humor. I would prefer a more adult, serious approach, but that simply isn't AEW and it never was going to be.


Maybe it's best people just watch old matches of their njpw and roh personas lol.


----------



## kuja killer

I thought that stadium stampede match was a freaking blast. My favorite parts of the entire thing were the running over sammy parts again, with the Horse and Golf Cart (although didnt happen like in the street fight, but i seriously wish it would of this time here) ..

I kept saying near the end...please bring back out the horse!!, run over sammy with it please... but when it was the golf cart again, that made much way more happy.. just was so funny, i loved it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Too much goofy shit and bad booking hurt the card in the end.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, no


 up


LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, no





DaSlacker said:


> There's breaking kayfabe and there's breaking the forth wall. The Undertaker was indirectly breaking kayfabe with the supernatural antics. But the emotional investment is still there, even in the scripted capacity. Likewise, Broken Matt's antics on Dynamite were breaking kayfabe. But the swimming pool bit broke the forth wall therefore negating any point or emotional investment in the match. Apart from finding it all funny.But what about those who don't want wrestling to be just another comedy sketch show?


Believe me -- anybody with a brain in their skull older than the age of 6 knew that the Undertaker was incapable of striking down his opponents with lightning.

I don't completely disagree with what you're saying at all -- I personally enjoy the balance AEW generally offers but tonight they were a tad too comedic for my personal liking. I enjoyed the show overall. I'm not a huge fan of Broken Matt myself but I'm not going to sit here and act as if we haven't seen other things equally if not not more ridiculous.

I do think Matt has more to offer if he distances himself from the goofy comedic gimmick or at least finds a balance.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I get criticised for not being constructive all the time so I'm going to write up my thoughts on the show and if I disagree with how something is done I'll add a note on how it should've been done. For the people who don't like negativity towards AEW it's probably best to skip this one as I genuinely thought it was one of the worst PPV's I've seen in my lifetime.

- I didn't watch the pre show but Best Friends (A comedy tag team) beat Private Party (Another comedy tag team) to challenge for what AEW is trying to promote as the most prestigious set of World Tag Team Titles in the world. Who genuinely cares about this and who genuinely thinks Best Friends has any chance of winning?

- The ladder match again filled with unnecessary comedy and this time it's a group of guys competing for a WORLD Title shot. Orange Cassidy coming out not sure how to win the match, Cassidy being too lazy to take the advantage and climb to win the match, Jimmy Havoc being involved, Darby throwing his skateboard, Best Friends running interference, Cassidy trying to chokeslam Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt bringing out a fucking step ladder and getting the better of the majority of the participants in the match. The ONLY redeeming quality in this is that Brian Cage is a respectable big man wrestler and won the match but fucking hell what a way to make your World Title look totally unimportant and like garbage. Apparently this match went around 30 minutes which is ludicrous.

In an attempt to be constructive I think the solution is easy to make this match important all you need to do is put 6 (I have no idea why they had 9) legitimate contenders or future contenders in the match and have them wrestle in a serious way. You can't always have interference all over your matches because what is stopping someone such as Kip Sabian hiring a team of 20 guys and having them just hold the opponents down as he climbs to the top?

- Jungle Boy and MJF then come out and have a good match which was expected. Two of the future stars of AEW or pro wrestling itself going out and showing why they are so highly touted. Criticism is they were probably given too much time but that isn't really their fault. MJF wins which was the right call but Jungle Boy looked good in this one as well.

- Archer Vs Cody was a fine match as well although a little bit long also. Wrong man won in this one with Archer losing his first big match and Cody getting a bit of hate from the fans recently due to his strong booking of himself. Mike Tyson was a complete and utter waste of money giving AEW only a few reaction shots and a tease that he might get involved in the match but nothing else. Him yawning during their PPV presentation and them showing it just makes AEW look bad.

To be constructive I think Tyson should've been the guest enforcer all along in the World Title match between Moxley/Brodie. Have The Dark Order goons run down, Tyson rips off his shirt, they scatter and you get the exact same effort from Tyson but it makes sense that he's there.

- Ford Vs Statlander isn't a PPV quality match and despite it being officially clocked at just under 6 minutes it felt so much longer. Both women aren't good enough to be on PPV and I'd even argue that a match like this on TV isn't good enough.

Constructiveness? Hire better women. Harsh but it's the only thing I can say about it.

- Dustin Vs Spears again isn't a PPV quality match and at best would be best served as a pre show match. Predictable that Dustin would turn up, Brandi getting her face on PPV for no reason and Spears made to look like a goof with dumb comedy skits and getting his ass kicked by a man in his fifties. I was curious to see where they were going with him but they have now completely killed him because we've discovered he's a goof that wears underwear with Tully Blanchard's face on them that got whooped by a man in his fifties who was ready to retire 3-4 weeks ago.

Again this one is hard to be constructive on. They've buried Spears now to the point nobody can take him seriously again. Dustin isn't going to do any real business for them with the win either. Not only was this filler but it was really bad filler. Like the previous match I'd argue that this match isn't even good enough for TV.

- Next was Nyla Vs Shida and this was again WAY TOO LONG. Give them 8-10 minutes on the PPV to have a strong hard hitting women's match but they don't need close to 20 minutes. I watch Dynamite weekly and have no idea why they are having a No DQ match (Apart from Shida putting Nyla through a table this week) and Shida has had very little build towards the title also. It's all very rushed, the brawling was okay in parts but was pretty boring overall. Shida was the best person to win though I'll give them that.

Constructive criticism again is find better girls. Nyla is very average, Statlander is average, Ford is average, Shida is solid but nothing to write home about. Take some of Matt Hardy's money and give it to 4-6 girls to come in and just kill in your women's division. The AEW women's division does a disservice to all the phenomenal women's wrestlers out there.

- Brodie Vs Moxley is next and it looked stupid that the guards were there because Moxley has been so tame with his approach to Brodie. Also, this match was announced as THE main event on Wednesday but now it's randomly not and we never got a reason for it. Match was very similar to the No DQ women's match but obviously was stronger and more violent. However, this is badly booked because we now have 2 brawls in a row meaning we've seen the majority of what these two were trying to achieve in the prior match. It was acceptable but not anything special and it makes both guys and the World Title look bad. Timing on this one was good coming in at around 15 minutes which is less time than the women's match coincidentally enough.

Constructive criticism I think Moxley needs better opponents and Brodie Lee needs to be a midcard guy chasing the TNT Title. 

- Didn't understand why we needed a 5 minute recap of the PPV that we have been watching. That'd probably be better suited for YouTube or Dynamite next week. Seems like a waste of air time.

- Next is the worst PPV main event I've ever seen in my life and I'm not exaggerating. As soon as I saw the Inner Circle (Who are meant to be your serious top heel faction) coming out pretending to be football players I knew we were in trouble. Even from the start it was dumb comedy with one of the Bucks hitting someone repeatedly in the head with a football, Adam Page came out on a horse chasing someone (Sammy?) which was a super cool visual but then he decides to stop in at the bar for a drink mid match? Why? His friends are getting bashed all around the stadium and you're having a drink? It would've been comedy in wrestling done properly if Page rode his horse to the bar, dismounted and sat in the bar only to turn heel later on but it makes no sense that Page would sit down and have a drink midway through a blood feud match.

The Matt Hardy stuff was the cringiest stuff I've seen in wrestling in a long time. Giving big smiles and thumbs up to the camera as he's being drowned by two thugs, WWE 2003 Matt facts coming up on the screen, one of Santa/Ortiz being unable to swim despite it clearly being 3 feet of water making them once again look stupid, the changing of characters, Hardy cracking jokes midway through this BLOOD FEUD ENDING MATCH as the announcers giggle away at it for being so unrealistic.

But wait, of course there was more! One of the Bucks giving Sammy Guevara one hundred yards of suplexes, Jericho attacking a mascot for no reason, Chris Jericho challenging a fucking pinfall and the ref going with it, unsportsmanlike conduct and a flag thrown in a no DQ match, Page using a field marker, Matt Hardy and Omega driving another cart (Because they must run something amusing into the ground!) and even the finish couldn't be serious with another drone running interference leading to the finish.

Garbage. 0/10. Worst match I've ever seen in a PPV main event and up there as the worst PPV match I've ever seen.

Constructive? Change everything. This is meant to be a serious blood feud so brawl around the arena, have guys bleeding, tossed off of things, table spots, ladder spots etc. This was 40 minutes of guys jerking themselves off and doing whatever they could to shit on professional wrestling. Awful.

PPV featured 2 good matches and one acceptable one. I'll give it a 3/10 and say it's one of the worst PPV's I've ever seen in my 17 years as a professional wrestling fan.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Holy shit, this place has gotten bad. This is the first time I've seriously browsed a PPV thread post-pandemic and the amount of bitching in here in unreal. I get the show had some serious garbage but good god you guys take it so far. My ignore list grew tenfold.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> Too much goofy shit and bad booking hurt the card in the end.
> up
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me -- anybody with a brain in their skull older than the age of 6 knew that the Undertaker was incapable of striking down his opponents with lightning.
> 
> I don't completely disagree with what you're saying at all -- I personally enjoy the balance AEW generally offers but tonight they were a tad too comedic for my personal liking. I enjoyed the show overall. I'm not a huge fan of Broken Matt myself but I'm not going to sit here and act as if we haven't seen other things equally if not not ridiculous.
> 
> I do think Matt has more to offer if he distances himself from the goofy comedic gimmick or at least finds a balance.


I think the main thing I have a problem with is the multiple obvious edits. To me, the fact that they're doing this shit all on the fly is an important part of the appeal. Like once we get into edits and stuff, I might as well watch John Wick or The Avengers or something?


----------



## Hephaesteus

So let me see if I got this right, you either like everything aew or you're a virgin locked in mom's basement and you live a horrible life. Is that the jist?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hephaesteus said:


> So let me see if I got this right, you either like everything aew or you're a virgin locked in mom's basement and you live a horrible life. Is that the jist?


Pretty much. People such as @Cult03 @El Hammerstone and myself get painted as kissless virgin AEW haters despite the fact that we post what we like also.

If you don't like 90% of AEW's stuff expect to be insulted personally.


----------



## Cult03

Chip Chipperson said:


> I get criticised for not being constructive all the time so I'm going to write up my thoughts on the show and if I disagree with how something is done I'll add a note on how it should've been done. For the people who don't like negativity towards AEW it's probably best to skip this one as I genuinely thought it was one of the worst PPV's I've seen in my lifetime.
> 
> - I didn't watch the pre show but Best Friends (A comedy tag team) beat Private Party (Another comedy tag team) to challenge for what AEW is trying to promote as the most prestigious set of World Tag Team Titles in the world. Who genuinely cares about this and who genuinely thinks Best Friends has any chance of winning?
> 
> - The ladder match again filled with unnecessary comedy and this time it's a group of guys competing for a WORLD Title shot. Orange Cassidy coming out not sure how to win the match, Cassidy being too lazy to take the advantage and climb to win the match, Jimmy Havoc being involved, Darby throwing his skateboard, Best Friends running interference, Cassidy trying to chokeslam Luchasaurus, Marko Stunt bringing out a fucking step ladder and getting the better of the majority of the participants in the match. The ONLY redeeming quality in this is that Brian Cage is a respectable big man wrestler and won the match but fucking hell what a way to make your World Title look totally unimportant and like garbage. Apparently this match went around 30 minutes which is ludicrous.
> 
> In an attempt to be constructive I think the solution is easy to make this match important all you need to do is put 6 (I have no idea why they had 9) legitimate contenders or future contenders in the match and have them wrestle in a serious way. You can't always have interference all over your matches because what is stopping someone such as Kip Sabian hiring a team of 20 guys and having them just hold the opponents down as he climbs to the top?
> 
> - Jungle Boy and MJF then come out and have a good match which was expected. Two of the future stars of AEW or pro wrestling itself going out and showing why they are so highly touted. Criticism is they were probably given too much time but that isn't really their fault. MJF wins which was the right call but Jungle Boy looked good in this one as well.
> 
> - Archer Vs Cody was a fine match as well although a little bit long also. Wrong man won in this one with Archer losing his first big match and Cody getting a bit of hate from the fans recently due to his strong booking of himself. Mike Tyson was a complete and utter waste of money giving AEW only a few reaction shots and a tease that he might get involved in the match but nothing else. Him yawning during their PPV presentation and them showing it just makes AEW look bad.
> 
> To be constructive I think Tyson should've been the guest enforcer all along in the World Title match between Moxley/Brodie. Have The Dark Order goons run down, Tyson rips off his shirt, they scatter and you get the exact same effort from Tyson but it makes sense that he's there.
> 
> - Ford Vs Statlander isn't a PPV quality match and despite it being officially clocked at just under 6 minutes it felt so much longer. Both women aren't good enough to be on PPV and I'd even argue that a match like this on TV isn't good enough.
> 
> Constructiveness? Hire better women. Harsh but it's the only thing I can say about it.
> 
> - Dustin Vs Spears again isn't a PPV quality match and at best would be best served as a pre show match. Predictable that Dustin would turn up, Brandi getting her face on PPV for no reason and Spears made to look like a goof with dumb comedy skits and getting his ass kicked by a man in his fifties. I was curious to see where they were going with him but they have now completely killed him because we've discovered he's a goof that wears underwear with Tully Blanchard's face on them that got whooped by a man in his fifties who was ready to retire 3-4 weeks ago.
> 
> Again this one is hard to be constructive on. They've buried Spears now to the point nobody can take him seriously again. Dustin isn't going to do any real business for them with the win either. Not only was this filler but it was really bad filler. Like the previous match I'd argue that this match isn't even good enough for TV.
> 
> - Next was Nyla Vs Shida and this was again WAY TOO LONG. Give them 8-10 minutes on the PPV to have a strong hard hitting women's match but they don't need close to 20 minutes. I watch Dynamite weekly and have no idea why they are having a No DQ match (Apart from Shida putting Nyla through a table this week) and Shida has had very little build towards the title also. It's all very rushed, the brawling was okay in parts but was pretty boring overall. Shida was the best person to win though I'll give them that.
> 
> Constructive criticism again is find better girls. Nyla is very average, Statlander is average, Ford is average, Shida is solid but nothing to write home about. Take some of Matt Hardy's money and give it to 4-6 girls to come in and just kill in your women's division. The AEW women's division does a disservice to all the phenomenal women's wrestlers out there.
> 
> - Brodie Vs Moxley is next and it looked stupid that the guards were there because Moxley has been so tame with his approach to Brodie. Also, this match was announced as THE main event on Wednesday but now it's randomly not and we never got a reason for it. Match was very similar to the No DQ women's match but obviously was stronger and more violent. However, this is badly booked because we now have 2 brawls in a row meaning we've seen the majority of what these two were trying to achieve in the prior match. It was acceptable but not anything special and it makes both guys and the World Title look bad. Timing on this one was good coming in at around 15 minutes which is less time than the women's match coincidentally enough.
> 
> Constructive criticism I think Moxley needs better opponents and Brodie Lee needs to be a midcard guy chasing the TNT Title.
> 
> - Didn't understand why we needed a 5 minute recap of the PPV that we have been watching. That'd probably be better suited for YouTube or Dynamite next week. Seems like a waste of air time.
> 
> - Next is the worst PPV main event I've ever seen in my life and I'm not exaggerating. As soon as I saw the Inner Circle (Who are meant to be your serious top heel faction) coming out pretending to be football players I knew we were in trouble. Even from the start it was dumb comedy with one of the Bucks hitting someone repeatedly in the head with a football, Adam Page came out on a horse chasing someone (Sammy?) which was a super cool visual but then he decides to stop in at the bar for a drink mid match? Why? His friends are getting bashed all around the stadium and you're having a drink? It would've been comedy in wrestling done properly if Page rode his horse to the bar, dismounted and sat in the bar only to turn heel later on but it makes no sense that Page would sit down and have a drink midway through a blood feud match.
> 
> The Matt Hardy stuff was the cringiest stuff I've seen in wrestling in a long time. Giving big smiles and thumbs up to the camera as he's being drowned by two thugs, WWE 2003 Matt facts coming up on the screen, one of Santa/Ortiz being unable to swim despite it clearly being 3 feet of water making them once again look stupid, the changing of characters, Hardy cracking jokes midway through this BLOOD FEUD ENDING MATCH as the announcers giggle away at it for being so unrealistic.
> 
> But wait, of course there was more! One of the Bucks giving Sammy Guevara one hundred yards of suplexes, Jericho attacking a mascot for no reason, Chris Jericho challenging a fucking pinfall and the ref going with it, unsportsmanlike conduct and a flag thrown in a no DQ match, Page using a field marker, Matt Hardy and Omega driving another cart (Because they must run something amusing into the ground!) and even the finish couldn't be serious with another drone running interference leading to the finish.
> 
> Garbage. 0/10. Worst match I've ever seen in a PPV main event and up there as the worst PPV match I've ever seen.
> 
> Constructive? Change everything. This is meant to be a serious blood feud so brawl around the arena, have guys bleeding, tossed off of things, table spots, ladder spots etc. This was 40 minutes of guys jerking themselves off and doing whatever they could to shit on professional wrestling. Awful.
> 
> PPV featured 2 good matches and one acceptable one. I'll give it a 3/10 and say it's one of the worst PPV's I've ever seen in my 17 years as a professional wrestling fan.


I was going to do the same thing but then I realized that the opposite of our usual constructive criticism (I've spent hours explaining how to meet in the middle with this stuff) is yelling "EVERYTHING IS PERFECT" in every thread and I've realized there's no use. Anyone who doesn't like everything is going to be misunderstood as a hater because some of the people in here want to love AEW so much that they'll lie and spin to create an us against them battle with WWE, because there's really no other option in wrestling anymore. This is wrestling's last chance and they're going to go down fighting, even if they look a bit silly.


----------



## taker1986

lol this will be a Double or Nothing yearly tradition


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264424926041092097


----------



## Cult03

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Holy shit, this place has gotten bad. This is the first time I've seriously browsed a PPV thread post-pandemic and the amount of bitching in here in unreal. I get the show had some serious garbage but good god you guys take it so far. My ignore list grew tenfold.


Weirdly, it seems like there's far more bitching about the bitching which exacerbates the entire situation and makes it seem like the people with complaints absolutely despise the entire product. It's not true and it has created a bullshit narrative that we are trolls who only talk about the negative stuff, when we've spent hours creating threads and discussions explaining our sides that don't get seen or responded to. Some people on here don't want discussions. They want to believe this is what they were promised because if AEW fails then wrestling is done for them. We aren't the enemy. We want a great wrestling show too.


----------



## Jazminator

My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching. 

If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it. 

None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jazminator said:


> My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching.
> 
> If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it.
> 
> None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


I would guarantee a fair amount in this thread didnt plop down the 50 bucks for it.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Holy shit, this place has gotten bad. This is the first time I've seriously browsed a PPV thread post-pandemic and the amount of bitching in here in unreal. I get the show had some serious garbage but good god you guys take it so far. My ignore list grew tenfold.


So locking yourself in an echo chamber is how you like it. Okay. Good alternative.


----------



## Stellar

The only issues that I had with the PPV was Brian Cage already getting a future AEW world title shot and Nyla Rose already losing the Womens Championship. Wasn't a fan of Brian Cage in LU ("I'm a Machineeeeeeeeeeeeeee.) and Impact. Maybe Taz can get me to care about him in AEW.

Moxley vs. Brodie Lee wasn't a thrilling match to me but I do like how they protected Brodie by having him pass out instead of pin or tapping out.

Cody winning the TNT Championship was inevitable. Makes sense. He can't challenge for the top Championship and he is one of their most over talent right now (assuming the crowd reaction would still be the same after 3 months).

The amount of comedic stuff on the PPV was fine. Theirs hardly a crowd right now and they are trying to keep peoples interests. If these shows were under a normal situation then I may say "it's too much" but it's not a normal situation right now. We got a "Stadium Stampede" match because of this pandemic after all.

I did enjoy the PPV.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> Weirdly, it seems like there's far more bitching about the bitching which exacerbates the entire situation and makes it seem like the people with complaints absolutely despise the entire product. It's not true and it has created a bullshit narrative that we are trolls who only talk about the negative stuff, when we've spent hours creating threads and discussions explaining our sides that don't get seen or responded to. Some people on here don't want discussions. They want to believe this is what they were promised because if AEW fails then wrestling is done for them. We aren't the enemy. We want a great wrestling show too.


You are probably on that guys block list. I find it interesting that the AEW "haters" despite being personally attacked regularly don't often use the block feature whilst the guys upset at just negative talk about AEW are always quick to use the block feature and then brag about it as if it matters.



Jazminator said:


> My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching.
> 
> If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it.
> 
> None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


Man, I hate this argument so much.

I bought the PPV because I was excited for Stadium Stampede, I was excited for MJF/Jungle Boy and I figured at least another 2/3 matches would be surprises and get over the "average" mark. I was expecting 4-5 good matches on a 8 match PPV card.

You can go back to page 4 or 5 and see me defending the Stadium Stampede idea yesterday and talking about how I was looking forward to it. It was a hook for me because I thought we were going to get an old school brawl around the stadium with minimal comedy similar to the Dynamite main event from a few weeks ago which was really good. That match had a couple of dumb spots in it but the majority of it was really good and reminded me of a traditional style brawl.

So I tune in and I see the biggest clusterfuck of a ladder match I've seen in my life riddled with horrible comedy spots, two women's matches that weren't PPV worthy, a comedy Dustin/Spears match which also wasn't PPV worthy (And buried someone I have interest in), a slightly above average match between Brodie and Moxley capped off with 10 guys shitting on a sport I love for 40 minutes with so much comedy that I felt overwhelmed by it all. I got 2 good matches out of it and the rest was average and you're telling me not to be critical of it, calling me a downer and saying "Don't like that you felt it was a waste of time? Stop watching then!" whilst also implying that I should've had the foresight to know that I'd have comedy and stupid matches rammed down my throat for over 3 hours...

Also, who says none of us on here are bookers? None of us are AEW bookers but I'd be surprised if there aren't any independent wrestling bookers on here who actually know what they're talking about. Hell, they might even be in this section.


----------



## Cult03

Jazminator said:


> My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching.
> 
> If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it.
> 
> None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


If you don't like how forums work then don't come on here! Oh, you like some posters and some opinions and that's why you continue coming back? Well that just sounds ridiculous doesn't it?


----------



## thorn123

My opinion counts as little as everyone else’s, but here it is:
Entertaining ppv: 7/10

Ladder match: Stop Marko comedy. Entertaining match. Put luchasauras in a title match.

MJF v JB: good mat skills, good match

Cody v archer: booo...wanted Archer to win and Cody turn heel. Decent match though

Ford v stat: wrestling was fine I just wasn’t invested

Dustin v spears: ok. Brandi is gorgeous

Shida v rose: too many near falls. Good match. Love shida.

Mox v lee: Why didn’t the dark order get involved and give a screwy win for lee? I am over mox. I want him as anitiestablishment challenger. Decent match though. I hope cage beats mox.

Stadium match: some dumb bits, but overall very fun.

loved seeing Vickie G

Where do lee and archer go from here...that’s my worry. They needed wins more than mox and Cody.

AEW are nailing isolation wrestling. It’s a pity more aren’t watching.


----------



## kuja killer

RainmakerV2 said:


> I would guarantee a fair amount in this thread didnt plop down the 50 bucks for it.


i didn't, it's easy to find on sites. Matter of fact, i'm re-watching the stadium stampede match again at this very momment on some random guy's youtube (which will prob get that "youtube removed for copright" message within an hour or so)

but i'm having really good laughs again.  dozens of people commenting on this video have all been nothing but praise, unlike some here apparently.


----------



## Jazminator

Cult03 said:


> If you don't like how forums work then don't come on here! Oh, you like some posters and some opinions and that's why you continue coming back? Well that just sounds ridiculous


I’m not complaining about how forums work. I come here because I’m a fan and enjoy talking about pro wrestling. I’m not even complaining about your right to constantly bitch about the product. I just question the intelligence of “fans” who keep watching something they clearly don’t like. If it hurts to keep hitting yourself with a bat, just stop hitting yourself with a bat.


----------



## DJ Punk

Stadium Stampede was fun as hell. Wow what a match!

It sucks that live crowds aren't a thing, but we wouldn't have gotten gems like the Stadium Stampede if everything was normal right now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jazminator said:


> I’m not complaining about how forums work. I come here because I’m a fan and enjoy talking about pro wrestling. I’m not even complaining about your right to constantly bitch about the product. I just question the intelligence of “fans” who keep watching something they clearly don’t like. If it hurts to keep hitting yourself with a bat, just stop hitting yourself with a bat.


Loyal wrestling fans will usually always watch a wrestling product they can consume. Detroit Lions and Cleveland Browns fans still sell out home games in 70,000 seat stadiums. By your logic, no one would be there. Fans are fans. Its short for 'fanatic" for a reason.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

The Stadium Stampede was pretty good, it had a few stupid stuff in it but was pretty entertaining to watch.

The TNT championship on the other hand is pure garbage, it looks shit. Something you’ll find in Impact, second rate and cheap. How can you take a promotion seriously if the titles look bad. If they were going for the red strap look at least add gold to it and take some inspiration from the IBF or WBC titles.


----------



## Cult03

Jazminator said:


> I’m not complaining about how forums work. I come here because I’m a fan and enjoy talking about pro wrestling. I’m not even complaining about your right to constantly bitch about the product. I just question the intelligence of “fans” who keep watching something they clearly don’t like. If it hurts to keep hitting yourself with a bat, just stop hitting yourself with a bat.


But nobody hates all of the show. This is where you and your friends arguments fail. You persist with these "you must be a WWE fan" or " you hate everything" fallacies to the point where you've literally created a narrative that people hate everything about this company exist on these forums. Spoiler alert, they do not exist.


----------



## PeepNation08

Good show 7/10

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazminator

RainmakerV2 said:


> Loyal wrestling fans will usually always watch a wrestling product they can consume. Detroit Lions and Cleveland Browns fans still sell out home games in 70,000 seat stadiums. By your logic, no one would be there. Fans are fans. Its short for 'fanatic" for a reason.


That’s a fair point.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Reading Reddit and another forum (A forum that bans all AEW negative talk and banned talk about Jim Cornette so take that for what it's worth) I'm starting to think maybe wrestling has passed me by.

The stuff wrestling fans are going mental for these days is similar to what Vince Russo has been booking during all his TV wrestling stints but it's not being shit on anymore instead we have wrestling fans cheering on the bullshit. Watching that main event was infuriating to me but admittedly the posters before that said it's well received are generally right. There is a small pocket of fans on Reddit that have been downvoted into oblivion who didn't like it but most are high fiving over it, watching it again and cheering on the stupidity. I don't get it.

I am not that old of a guy (Only 29) but is this what it feels to get old? I just can't even fathom how it's funny to have wrestlers attempt to drown Matt Hardy only for him to transform midway through or a heap of football references during a match that was promoted as serious. I genuinely ask to the people on here who enjoyed the match with no malice or intent of argument (Only peaceful debate)

*WHY was this funny?* Is it because of how absurd it all is? Is it some kind of hipster "ironic" comedy? Why is the Stadium Stampede being roundly praised but Dustin/Spears or the opening ladder match are not? Do we know why it's funny or only that it's meant to be funny so we better laugh? Is it a willingness to accept literally anything AEW gives because it's different to WWE.

I am legitimately curious because I just don't get it and I am so confused.


----------



## Jazminator

Cult03 said:


> But nobody hates all of the show. This is where you and your friends arguments fail. You persist with these "you must be a WWE fan" or " you hate everything" fallacies to the point where you've literally created a narrative that people hate everything about this company exist on these forums. Spoiler alert, they do not exist.


You have a fair point, too.

But there comes a point where the bitching starts to become more noise than credible criticism. Case in point: When someone says “I’m done with this company” but then continues to watch the shows and continues to complain. That’s just being a drama queen.

I don’t care if you’re a WWE fan or not. I would hope most of us here want all wrestling promotions to do well. I try to watch as much wrestling as I can, including the WWE.


----------



## Cult03

Jazminator said:


> You have a fair point, too.
> 
> But there comes a point where the bitching starts to become more noise than credible criticism. Case in point: When someone says “I’m done with this company” but then continues to watch the shows and continues to complain. That’s just being a drama queen.
> 
> I don’t care if you’re a WWE fan or not. I would hope most of us here want all wrestling promotions to do well. I try to watch as much wrestling as I can, including the WWE.


I only remember one person saying they're done and coming back and he was treated notoriously as a joke, even called out by those of us who are constantly referred to as haters. Wood hasn't had a lot of good things to say recently but he at least explains why he doesn't like the stuff and it's rarely just "this is shit". I post what should be done instead of just complaining almost every time (except when I say fuck Darby Allin because he's a cunt). 

In the end it's all supposed to be a discussion and (this isn't aimed at you entirely) if you don't want to hear opposing opinions, fuck off. Also if you can't have a discussion without reverting to insults almost immediately then fuck off too. If you can't have a discussion without fabricating lies and attempting to spin everything at a dishonest level you can also fuck off. It's that simple really.


----------



## epfou1

Watched the stadium stampede again. So good and funny.

Best moment:
Jericho giving the mascot the judas effect.

Underated moment:
Initial whistle and the teams charging at each other, and Ortiz over shots the action and runs past everyone when he realizes there is no body to fight, due to Hangman not being there. I actually think the ref told him to stop and head back.

Funny stuff.


----------



## the_flock

Possibly the worst ppv I've seen in a very long time. 

No surprises, no shocks. God awful embarrassing messes of matches that most people on here would have shat on if they were written by Bischoff or Russo. Heck people in here shat on MITB this year and that was far superior. 

I'm still questioning what Moxley left WWE for and as for Jericho, this is the worst run of his career. 

The product isn't anywhere near as good as it was a year ago.


----------



## Not Lying

Cult03 said:


> But nobody hates all of the show. This is where you and your friends arguments fail. You persist with these "you must be a WWE fan" or " you hate everything" fallacies to the point where you've literally created a narrative that people hate everything about this company exist on these forums. Spoiler alert, they do not exist.


Nobody, in their right mind, watches a show that they hate half of it. 
This is your pathetic attempt at hiding face that you're some big old critic look to ramp down some stupid downs each week.
This isn't some show where you've been watching for years (like WWE), this is a new show, if you didn't like it, you have no reason to be invested while hating so much of it, except if you want to hate it.


----------



## Oracle

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nobody, in their right mind, watches a show that they hate half of it.
> This is your pathetic attempt at hiding face that you're some big old critic look to ramp down some stupid downs each week.
> This isn't some show where you've been watching for years (like WWE), this is a new show, if you didn't like it, you have no reason to be invested while hating so much of it, except if you want to hate it.


He's actually posted numerous things he likes but you wouldnt know about that


----------



## Not Lying

Oracle said:


> He's actually posted numerous things he likes but you wouldnt know about that


He said himself he thinks half the show is the worst wrestling in the world. That's pretty big shit in a decent meal. He keeps eating it. and complaining.


----------



## Oracle

The Definition of Technician said:


> He said himself he thinks half the show is the worst wrestling in the world. That's pretty big shit in a decent meal. He keeps eating it. and complaining.


How is he wrong? 

everything after the lance and cody match was a complete waste of time untill mox and brody.


----------



## Not Lying

Oracle said:


> How is he wrong?
> 
> everything after the lance and cody match was a complete waste of time untill mox and brody.


This isn't the fucking argument and you know it. I'm talking long-term. Don't deflect.

You mean the 2 shortest matches on the card? Spears/Dustin and Ford/Stat? so much for half of it.
Shida/Nyla was good.


----------



## Oracle

The Definition of Technician said:


> This isn't the fucking argument and you know it. I'm talking long-term. Don't deflect.
> 
> You mean the 2 shortest matches on the card? Spears/Dustin and Ford/Stat? so much for half of it.
> Shida/Nyla was good.


Im not deflecting you are just picking and choosing what you want to hear. 

Cult has posted numerous times about the stuff he enjoys in AEW


----------



## DOTL

Chip Chipperson said:


> And of course in classic AEW fashion they need dumb comedy spots throughout something that is meant to be serious...


No one cares. It was fun, which is the point of all this.


----------



## Not Lying

Oracle said:


> Im not deflecting you are just picking and choosing what you want to hear.
> 
> Cult has posted numerous times about the stuff he enjoys in AEW


Again. In this thread, he *literally* said AEW has half of the worst wrestling the world.

Chosing something positive to talk about once, while hammering down the negative (which is a HUGE 50% amount), is nothing but trollish attempt.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DOTL said:


> No one cares. It was fun, which is the point of all this.


I asked on the previous page.

*What made Stadium Stampede fun/funny or a positive experience?*

I'm not even looking for debate just a different perspective because I don't get it.


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nobody, in their right mind, watches a show that they hate half of it.
> This is your pathetic attempt at hiding face that you're some big old critic look to ramp down some stupid downs each week.
> This isn't some show where you've been watching for years (like WWE), this is a new show, if you didn't like it, you have no reason to be invested while hating so much of it, except if you want to hate it.


Haha fuck off. It's different with wrestling and sport. I'll watch CZW even if I hate death match wrestling. I'll watch English Rugby League even though the quality compared to the NRL is piss poor. Half is an estimate, some weeks I'll enjoy 70% of Dynamite and despite 30%. Others I'll love 10% and hate 90%. It's a new show but I've seen plenty of the people involved to know what they're doing. And I have every right to be invested because I want something better than WWE too and that's what these guys, along with some of my absolute favourite wrestlers ever have promised. I'm not going to miss Jericho, PAC, Penta, Hangman, Luchasaurus, Cody, Shida, Jake Roberts, Jungle Boy, Archer, Wardlow, Santana, MJF, Fenix, Sammy, Scorpio Sky and Trent just because of QT Marshall, Peter Avalon, Nakazawa, The Bucks, Stunt, Janela, Chuck Taylor, Brandon Cutler and Ortiz are involved in half the show. 

Millions of people continued to watch the last season of Game of Thrones despite most pundits saying it was terrible by the way.



The Definition of Technician said:


> This isn't the fucking argument and you know it. I'm talking long-term. Don't deflect.
> 
> You mean the 2 shortest matches on the card? Spears/Dustin and Ford/Stat? so much for half of it.
> Shida/Nyla was good.


Stop conflating our opinions, mate. 

My opinion on the show was pretty obvious for all to see today.

I hated the clusterfuck ladder match
I liked Brian Cages debut
I loved MJF VS Jungle Boy
I loved Cody VS Archer (didn't even complain about the end result because it was in my opinion the best option)
I disliked the Title and Tyson's appearance (Because I thought he was fucking AEW over)
I didn't mind Statlander VS Ford
Dustin VS Spears was absolutely terrible
I really enjoyed Shida VS Nyla
I didn't mind Moxley VS Lee, despite it dragging and being a bit spot heavy
And I found the Stadium Stampede match to be a lot of fun despite having numerous lame attempts at humor throughout

Whoops, Turns out I liked a lot more than 50%. Eagerly awaiting your response. Can't wait


----------



## Not Lying

Cult03 said:


> Haha fuck off. It's different with wrestling and sport. I'll watch CZW even if I hate death match wrestling. I'll watch English Rugby League even though the quality compared to the NRL is piss poor. Half is an estimate, some weeks I'll enjoy 70% of Dynamite and despite 30%. Others I'll love 10% and hate 90%. It's a new show but I've seen plenty of the people involved to know what they're doing. And I have every right to be invested because I want something better than WWE too and that's what these guys, along with some of my absolute favourite wrestlers ever have promised. I'm not going to miss Jericho, PAC, Penta, Hangman, Luchasaurus, Cody, Shida, Jake Roberts, Jungle Boy, Archer, Wardlow, Santana, MJF, Fenix, Sammy, Scorpio Sky and Trent just because of QT Marshall, Peter Avalon, Nakazawa, The Bucks, Stunt, Janela, Chuck Taylor, Brandon Cutler and Ortiz are involved in half the show.
> 
> *Millions of people continued to watch the last season of Game of Thrones despite most pundits saying it was terrible by the way.*


Way to prove my point. Because they stuck through the first 7 seasons and were invested, just like people that watched WWE before it became so godamn stupid and boring and repetitive.

You'll realize how stupid and trollish your attempt is when you realize the names you like get 10x the TV time of those you don't like, yet you still say 50% of the show suck and literally hammer down the negative each and every-time. 
I dislike Nakazawa, Ortiz, I think Chuck Taylor has one of the worst wrestling bodies I've seen, QT is a jobber. But when I look at these names, You're complaining about Dark. 




Cult03 said:


> Stop conflating our opinions, mate.
> 
> My opinion on the show was pretty obvious for all to see today.
> 
> I hated the clusterfuck ladder match
> I liked Brian Cages debut
> I loved MJF VS Jungle Boy
> I loved Cody VS Archer (didn't even complain about the end result because it was in my opinion the best option)
> I disliked the Title and Tyson's appearance (Because I thought he was fucking AEW over)
> I didn't mind Statlander VS Ford
> Dustin VS Spears was absolutely terrible
> I really enjoyed Shida VS Nyla
> I didn't mind Moxley VS Lee, despite it dragging and being a bit spot heavy
> And I found the Stadium Stampede match to be a lot of fun despite having numerous lame attempts at humor throughout
> 
> *Whoops, Turns out I liked a lot more than 50%. Eagerly awaiting your response. Can't wait*


Whoops. I'm not the one who fucking said the 50% numbers you geek, YOU DID. LMAO.

The other person said after cody/archer and between/mox brodie, so I replied to that on his half. You're conflicting opinions to change subject.


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> Again. In this thread, he *literally* said AEW has half of the worst wrestling the world.
> 
> Chosing something positive to talk about once, while hammering down the negative (which is a HUGE 50% amount), is nothing but trollish attempt.


None of this is correct. Half was possibly hyperbole. I used to do a percentage in the weekly thread that often had less than half as enjoyable for me. But hey, tell me why these things are good instead of yelling "Trollllll, in the dungeon" like Professor Quirrell and we can have a proper conversation. 

Shit, go through this thread and see the positives I wrote, then look for the responses I got (This might be difficult as there wasn't many). But if you look for the negatives you'll see people responded and conversations and/or arguments ensued. Fuck I even had a discussion where I was in the affirmative for Orange Cassidy against everyone's favourite troll, @The Wood but where's my fucking congratulatory banner?



The Definition of Technician said:


> Way to prove my point. Because they stuck through the first 7 seasons and were invested, just like people that watched WWE before it became so godamn stupid and boring and repetitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. I'm not the one who fucking said the 50% numbers you geek, YOU DID.


Cherry picking. Not taking into account the fact that I'm invested because it promised to be something better and I love wrestling. Where have I seen this before? Ohhhh, every fucking AEW super fan on here who can't tolerate criticisms of their favourite wrestling company. 

Yeah it's called hyperbole and an estimate. A rhetorical device not meant to be taken literally. You pick up how devices such of these are used when you have real life human interactions. I hope you didn't actually think I meant a literal 50/50 split because that would just be ridiculous.



The Definition of Technician said:


> Way to prove my point. Because they stuck through the first 7 seasons and were invested, just like people that watched WWE before it became so godamn stupid and boring and repetitive.
> 
> You'll realize how stupid and trollish your attempt is when you realize the names you like get 10x the TV time of those you don't like, yet you still say 50% of the show suck and literally hammer down the negative each and every-time.
> I dislike Nakazawa, Ortiz, I think Chuck Taylor has one of the worst wrestling bodies I've seen, QT is a jobber. But when I look at these names, You're complaining about Dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. I'm not the one who fucking said the 50% numbers you geek, YOU DID. LMAO.
> 
> The other person said after cody/archer and between/mox brodie, so I replied to that on his half. You're conflicting opinions to change subject.


I don't just invest time. I invest money as well. Never spent a cent on GOT but I've spent a couple of hundred on AEW now by the way.


----------



## Foreign Object

I enjoyed the show. 🤷🏻‍♂️ I understand the criticisms but on the whole, I had a good time watching it. I was surprised by the result of Cody / Archer. I was certain that Lance Archer was going to win that.


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> The other person said after cody/archer and between/mox brodie, so I replied to that on his half. You're conflicting opinions to change subject.


Also I didn't see this bit so I'll make a special response for it.

What you're saying here is that the other person said something and you decided to use my 50% quote to prove he was wrong, or I was wrong? Your misuse of the word conflicting is apt here by the way because you were *conflating *two *conflicting *opinions. English is fun.


----------



## Not Lying

Cult03 said:


> Also I didn't see this bit so I'll make a special response for it.
> 
> What you're saying here is that the other person said something and you decided to use my 50% quote to prove he was wrong, or I was wrong? Your misuse of the word conflicting is apt here by the way because you were *conflating *two *conflicting *opinions. English is fun.


No I said you said 50% of the show is the worst thing you've ever seen.

He said: how are you wrong? 50% of the show (which he said is point between Lance/Cody to Brodie/Lee)

I responded *that's not 50%* of the show, those were the 2 shortest matches on the show between the mid-cards, and Shida/Nyla was part of that stretch between TNT title match and World title match which was also good.
Not my problem he interjected himself to speak for you. I still replied to his 50% criticism showing it's not 50% of the show, as they were the 2 shortest matches on the show.

Get it now?


----------



## RyRyLloyd

Ladder match started great. The first ten minutes I really enjoyed. But the second half was messy as hell. Few botched spots and waiting about. Too much going on for the sake of it, and sure, build Cage up as long as you want... but did he really need to murder Allin 3 times?

MJF vs. Jungle Boy was a good, old-fashioned match and I enjoyed it.

Cody vs Archer... I hated it. I don’t mind Cody winning. What I do mind is the fact that within ten minutes, they made Archer go from being an unstoppable monster to some guy Cody can suplex about. Just doesn’t make any sense. Also, was there a point in bringing Mike Tyson in when all did was yawn in front of the camera? Even post-match, he dodged it entirely.

Ford vs. Statlander was okay for what it was. Dustin Rhodes vs. Shawn Spears was pretty much AEW going full WCW circa. 2001. A real David Flair match.

Women’s title was pretty darn good. I enjoyed it and both women are getting into their groove now, especially Rose.

I really enjoyed Mox vs. Lee. Real hard-hitting bought and Lee was protected. Couldn’t ask for more.

Main event was fantastic. Can‘t fault anyone. Every single participant had a decent moment or two. Sammy, once again, Man of the Match. Page was fantastic too.


----------



## ElTerrible

They need more big men.

AEW brings in Cage, Archer and Lee.

I can´t believe they gave Cage the win on his first PPV and a world title shot.

An hour later....

I can´t believe they had Archer lose a title match on his first PPV.

An hour later...

I can´t believe they had Brodie Lee lose a title match on his first PPV.

You wanted big men. You got big men in the three biggest title matches. You complain, when one wins too early. You complan, when one loses too early.

All three were HEAVILY protected, even those that lost to the companies two biggest stars. Archer dominated the whole match before outside interference and two finishing moves ended him. Lee went through the ramp before kicking out and then passing out. If Reigns or Lesnar did those kickouts, you complain they made McIntyre look weak by not doing the job properly. 

You complain that Spears is a no-good jobber. Then you complain, when he jobs in an undercard match.

You complain about Young Bucks vs. Omega/Page, which was literally a classical hard-htting tag match with a great storyline and ring psychology, but no it was too flippy and had too many non-believable near falls. Yeah cause New Japan and WWE don´t have those.

You didn´t like that tag-match and you didn´t like the Stadium Stampede, then the only wrestling you´ll like did not take place in this millennium.

Nobody can sell that at criticism anymore, when it´s flawed logically, but relentless. It´s just pure hating clearly designed to ruin these PPV threads (whatever their motivation: WWE paid to damage AEW / site-owners paid to generate traffic / or just some personal problems).

It´s the reason WWE shows have less traffic here: 67 pages for AEW DoN and 30 pages for MITB. AEW Dynamite has 28 pages this week. Raw/SD have 23 pages COMBINED.

Less trolls. Less haters. Most have just given up on WWE, which is actually rational behaviour.


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> No I said you said 50% of the show is the worst thing you've ever seen.
> 
> He said: how are you wrong? 50% of the show (which he said is point between Lance/Cody to Brodie/Lee)
> 
> I responded *that's not 50%* of the show, those were the 2 shortest matches on the show between the mid-cards, and Shida/Nyla was part of that stretch between TNT title match and World title match which was also good.
> Not my problem he interjected himself to speak for you. I still replied to his 50% criticism showing it's not 50% of the show, as they were the 2 shortest matches on the show.
> 
> Get it now?


Soooo you were arguing for me? Either way you're still being too literal. Maybe it's a language thing where you take things too literally? You're cherry picking this 50% thing and avoiding a lot of what I actually said that had merit. It's a really strange argument considering the aggressiveness you originally came at me with. You've made a lot of accusations here that have been proven incorrect and so I think we should move on. Thank you for partaking in this enterrement



ElTerrible said:


> They need more big man.
> 
> AEW brings in Cage, Archer and Lee.
> 
> I can´t believe they gave Cage the win on his first PPV and a world title shot.
> 
> An hour later....
> 
> I can´t believe they had Archer lose a title match on his first PPV.
> 
> An hour later...
> 
> I can´t believe they had Brodie Lee lose a title match on his first PPV.
> 
> You wanted big man. You got big man in the three biggest title matches. You complain, when one wins too early. You complan, when one loses too early.
> 
> All three were HEAVILY protected, even those that lost to the companies two biggest stars. Archer dominated the whole match before outside interference and two finishing moves ended him. Lee went through the ramp before kicking out and then passing out. If Reigns or Lesnar did those kickouts, you complain they made McIntyre look weak by not doing the job properly.
> 
> You complain that Spears is a no-good jobber. Then you complain, when he jobs in an undercard match.
> 
> You complain about Young Bucks vs. Omega/Page, which was literally a classical hard-htting tag match with a great storyline and ring psychology, but no it was too flippy and had too many non-believable near falls. Yeah cause New Japan and WWE don´t have those.
> 
> You didn´t like that tag-match and you didn´t like the Stadium Stampede, then the only wrestling you´ll like did not take place in this millennium.
> 
> Nobody can sell that at criticism anymore, when it´s flawed logically, but relentless. It´s just pure hating clearly designed to ruin these PPV threads (whatever their motivation: WWE paid to damage AEW / site-owners paid to generate traffic / or just some personal problems).
> 
> It´s the reason WWE shows have less traffic here: 67 pages for AEW DoN and 30 pages for MITB. AEW Dynamite has 28 pages this week. Raw/SD have 23 pages COMBINED.
> 
> Less trolls. Less haters. Most have just given up on WWE, which is actually rational behaviour.


If you had balls (or proof) you would have replied to the people who allegedly said any of this haha. You wrote a lot of words there, it would be an absolute waste for this to not be backed up with receipts, don't you think?


----------



## Ace

Excellent show.

MJF-Jungle Boy was surprisingly really good, not a fan of Cody and Shida winning, it seems way too early and Archer and Nyla should have won.

That Stadium Stampede match was awesome, Sammy was brilliant as always and the stuff with Hager, Hangman and Omega was awesome.

The brawl between Matt and Proud and Powerful was hilarious as well, "I can't swim"


----------



## Not Lying

Cult03 said:


> *Soooo you were arguing for me?* Either way you're still being too literal. Maybe it's a language thing where you take things too literally? You're cherry picking this 50% thing and avoiding a lot of what I actually said that had merit. It's a really strange argument considering the aggressiveness you originally came at me with. You've made a lot of accusations here that have been proven incorrect and so I think we should move on. Thank you for partaking in this enterrement


seriously how did you get that from what i said?

After I said that you said "50% of the show is the worst shit ever", he said "how is he wrong when the stretch from cody's to mox's matches was "terrible". I went ahead and told him why, in fact, that's not 50% of the show. *You're not relevant to this.
*
And you're not addressing the fact you spend 90% of the time complaining about 10% of the product then.


----------



## Cult03

The Definition of Technician said:


> seriously how did you get that from what i said?
> 
> After I said that you said "50% of the show is the worst shit ever", he said "how is he wrong when the stretch from cody's to mox's matches was "terrible". I went ahead and told him why, in fact, that's not 50% of the show. *You're not relevant to this.*
> 
> And you're not addressing the fact you spend 90% of the time complaining about 10% of the product then.


I addressed all of that already. And yes I am relevant because he was talking about my 50% quote which I explained was hyperbole. See, this here is exactly why it seems like I spend 90% of my time complaining. I've had to explain hyperbole to you numerous times already. This exacerbates my opinion because I'm repeating the same shit over and over. I'm not going to let you make shit up about my opinion and not argue my side, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## zkorejo

MJF vs Jungle boy was a great traditional heel vs babyface match where both men came across as equals and they can be built as archenemies for years to come ala Rock/Triple H, all the way from midcard titles to the Mainevents.

Cody vs Archer was a bit slow, Mike Tyson looked good but wasnt really needed. I am not sure if putting the title on Cody was the right thing to do tbh and the title looks like shit. Too many people involved. Snake constantly getting on the camera, the interferences of Arn and Jake were getting a bit too much. Match could have been better if it was shorter with less interferences. I am not against Cody winning it, the guy hasnt won a major match in a long time, but I kind of wanted Archer to win it during the match.

Hikaru Shida winning was the right decision... Nyla just feels like a random WWE heel. Shida should be the face of AEW womens division for a long time.

Mox vs Brodie Lee, I had such low expectations of this match after the Hager/Mox. But damn.. this match delivered. Loved the match and loved the ending. Ramp spot was unexpected and cool. It was a loss but Brodie Lee didnt look weak at all. Solid match, and I wouldn't have complained if it was the mainevent.

Speaking of mainevent. This was fuckin awesome and most definitely the best cinematic multi-men match. So many good spots and funny moments. That being said, some of the stuff could have been left out, like Matt Hardy pool stuff and Jericho/Aubrey stuff was too much at times but overall the match was very well done. It was a fun mainevent match and felt like a grander version of the street fight a few weeks ago. GTA/Sammy spots were funny as hell. I couldnt have thought of a better finish, that one winged angel was one of the sickest high spots ever.

Awesome PPV overall. Really enjoyed it. I think this was better than Revolution in terms of match card, quality and the build of all important matches.


----------



## Ace

Wow, do AEW PPVs do more posts than WWE PPVS?

3 days and 1300 posts lol. Didn't know the AEW section was this active.

Although I shouldn't be surprised, Dynamite last I checked did more posts than Raw and SD.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

ElTerrible said:


> They need more big men.
> 
> AEW brings in Cage, Archer and Lee.
> 
> I can´t believe they gave Cage the win on his first PPV and a world title shot.
> 
> An hour later....
> 
> I can´t believe they had Archer lose a title match on his first PPV.
> 
> An hour later...
> 
> I can´t believe they had Brodie Lee lose a title match on his first PPV.
> 
> You wanted big men. You got big men in the three biggest title matches. You complain, when one wins too early. You complan, when one loses too early.
> 
> All three were HEAVILY protected, even those that lost to the companies two biggest stars. Archer dominated the whole match before outside interference and two finishing moves ended him. Lee went through the ramp before kicking out and then passing out. If Reigns or Lesnar did those kickouts, you complain they made McIntyre look weak by not doing the job properly.
> 
> You complain that Spears is a no-good jobber. Then you complain, when he jobs in an undercard match.
> 
> You complain about Young Bucks vs. Omega/Page, which was literally a classical hard-htting tag match with a great storyline and ring psychology, but no it was too flippy and had too many non-believable near falls. Yeah cause New Japan and WWE don´t have those.
> 
> You didn´t like that tag-match and you didn´t like the Stadium Stampede, then the only wrestling you´ll like did not take place in this millennium.
> 
> Nobody can sell that at criticism anymore, when it´s flawed logically, but relentless. It´s just pure hating clearly designed to ruin these PPV threads (whatever their motivation: WWE paid to damage AEW / site-owners paid to generate traffic / or just some personal problems).
> 
> It´s the reason WWE shows have less traffic here: 67 pages for AEW DoN and 30 pages for MITB. AEW Dynamite has 28 pages this week. Raw/SD have 23 pages COMBINED.
> 
> Less trolls. Less haters. Most have just given up on WWE, which is actually rational behaviour.


Which "hater" said that Brian Cage shouldn't have won the ladder match? I think it was agreed upon by all that he was probably the best option by far to get the shot.

Yeah, I stand by Archer shouldn't have lost. It was his first big match and he already looks weak for going ridiculously long with Dustin and getting beat up by Stunt for a little bit. Now he loses to Cody in his first "big" match and we're meant to be pleased about it? Nah.

I think everyone was cool with Moxley retaining. I can't say many people were looking for a Brodie Lee AEW World Title run.

With Spears I've actually been one of the people to say I enjoy him but he was absolutely humiliated today by Dustin. It wasn't just a loss it was an embarrassing humiliating loss for Spears and I can't see him coming back from it. He should've refused.

Nobody mentioned The Bucks Vs Omega/Page today and hasn't in a while. o idea what you're talking about.

Stadium Stampede was awful in my eyes but I've put it out there in this thread asking why it was funny or amusing and nobody has offered an answer as of yet. I'm open to reading about why or how people enjoyed this match.

I don't think anyone ruined the PPV thread. Cult03 said he enjoyed the majority, I didn't enjoy the majority and was negative as were a few others. Most of the stuff in this thread today has been very positive and we're certainly a minority. Why must anyone anti AEW be paid by WWE (Lol at that thought by the way) or have personal issues? Are we not allowed to just not enjoy the show?


----------



## Ace

I have to admit I was so completely wrong with Hangman, he comes off like a star since he embraced the whole drinking cowboy badass gimmick.

Archer's theme is such a banger. Probably my favorite theme in AEW and Sammy is just the best, the only thing he lacks is size if he puts on some muscle this kid is going to be a big star. His small frame limits the succes he can have, but man does he remind me of Eddie. The guy can make anything work and is extremely charismatic and entertaining.

AEW has a really good crop of originals or stars in Sammy, Hangman, MJF, Darby and Jungle Boy.


----------



## Jman55

Overall very enjoyable show though it definitely had the most weaknesses of any AEW PPV so far (how much of that is down to the pandemic vs just being mistakes we may see in the future)

In terms of the good: 
Stadium Stampede was amazing fun to me did have a couple of moments which were a tad much (hung too long on V1 Matt, Jericho protesting the pinfall and "NEO") but overall just an absolutely fun time which I loved and Hangman was easily the star of it has been the star of the whole Elite since he finally found what he was missing in his gimmick. Due to its nature not sure how to actually rate it in terms of on the card may need time to process on that one.

MJF vs Jungle Boy was the best regular match on the card as I told Wood before the show this is honestly not that surprising MJF has weaknesses in the ring sometimes but he's still fundamentally really good and Jungle Boy is also great but much more importantly their chemistry with each other is absolutely fantastic as proven by their first encounter so was expecting something great out of them and I got it.

Nyla vs Shida is one of the best women's matches AEW has put on a very good David and Goliath clash worthy of being a championship match and probably the second best non stampede match on the card

Jon Moxley vs Brodie Lee considering the absolute filler feeling of this feud a very enjoyable pure fight feeling from it and definitely Moxley's best title match so far. Made Brodie look like an absolute monster while still having Moxley actually win.

The ladder match mainly for Cage's debut but honestly I had a lot of fun with this as well (though I wont pretend it wasn't rather clunky at times I just still managed to enjoy it) But most importantly the machine Brian Cage is finally here and he still looks absolutely jacked once he came into the match it stopped being nearly as iffy tbf and to me felt like pure quality from that point onwards but before he showed up I can't pretend there weren't some issues.

The "eh":

Best Friends vs Private Party this section is purely for this as their match was fine I guess despite some sloppy moments from Private Party (they still need to put it all together and also maybe tune down the high flying and find a different style)

The bad:

Penelope Ford vs Statlander now as a match I wouldn't include this it just didn't feel like it belonged on the PPV whatsoever it felt like a purely Dynamite match which to be fair applies to the originally booked Britt vs Statlander as well that would have been much better being left off the card and planned for a dynamite feud instead while prepping Britt for Shida (ofc we know what happened)

Dustin vs Spears now I don't give a fuck about Shawn Spears he has some talent but only in an enhancement role never any further so him being embarrassed I have no anger for or anything but this felt like the much more lame kind of comedy and just wasn't very enjoyable to watch. AEW I find has good comedy usually in my opinion but this was a massive miss.

Cody vs Archer now similar to Ford vs Statlander the match itself was fine (though considering the personal feud really not good enough and I've had to say that about Cody a couple of times at this point) however it's hampered by one thing....the wrong guy won. Now Cody being first champ on its own is actually not a bad thing the real problem isn't that Cody is champ it's that Archer isn't. Especially with the faces all holding gold this was the moment to cement Lance Archer as a dominating champion who someone like Darby Allin as an example eventually manages to take down. Hopefully they'll manage to keep some form of momentum going for him but this was a very definite wrong move which did kill my enjoyment of the show a bit when it happened.

So yeah overall definitely more bad than usual but still more good than bad for me for sure probably a B- to B grade PPV just about worth my money.


----------



## MontyCora

I kind of loved that show.

This answers for me why I enjoy AEW a bit more than NXT even though NXT is technically my "just right" porridge. The lows can be low, but the highs are so damn high. 

Brian Cage is fucking awesome, putting him with Tazz is smart. Moxley vs Lee surprisingly was a banger. Awesome dog fight of a match. Both guys looked awesome. The Stadium Stampede was more entertaining than I considered that it could be. It was genuinely super fun.


----------



## fabi1982

Little afraid posting, because I‘m not „this is awesome“.

overall good ppv.

Cage winning is not the best idea, but it was a good match with a little too much comedy, but some nice spots and darby again nearly killed himself.

mjf/jungleboy was better than expected. Cringed at some spots especially the ones where mjf nearly was murdered. Too green for some of the moves, but still better than expected.

shida being champ is good, she is the best wrestler in the devision.

dont want to discuss Cody, sad he got the belt, but hey, cody gonna cody as expected.

if this was jerichos best match of his career (didnt he tweet something like that?), he should visit a doc because he may have alzheimers. It was a fun „thing“, but why label it that way. So many goofy things and stupid things. People fucked over the mitb, but this was „the best“? Anyways...

overall i was sports entertained.


----------



## RiverFenix

taker1986 said:


> lol this will be a Double or Nothing yearly tradition
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264424926041092097


The only poll that matters:
Flipping the bird - Thumb out or thumb in?


----------



## Ace

Unpopular opinion but Sammy > MJF.

He's been their MVP so far from their young stars, I can see why Jericho picked him to be in the inner circle.

Only going to get better.


----------



## JJKING13

TheGreatBanana said:


> The Stadium Stampede was pretty good, it had a few stupid stuff in it but was pretty entertaining to watch.
> 
> The TNT championship on the other hand is pure garbage, it looks shit. Something you’ll find in Impact, second rate and cheap. How can you take a promotion seriously if the titles look bad. If they were going for the red strap look at least add gold to it and take some inspiration from the IBF or WBC titles.


During the show Tony said the title was not finished/incomplete due to Covid issues. Gold will be added to it. When finished I feel it will have the necessary appearance for a secondary title.


----------



## Ace

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264417364118056960


----------



## JJKING13

Really enjoyed the show. since Dynamite began I thought this was the best PPV they have had. I appreciate AEW having wrestlers and others in the crowd. To me it makes a big difference.


----------



## MontyCora

Jesus CHRIST that angle from the ground. I didn't realize how insanely high that was. FUCK that bump.


----------



## Jman55

Ace said:


> Unpopular opinion but Sammy > MJF.
> 
> He's been their MVP so far from their young stars, I can see why Jericho picked him to be in the inner circle.
> 
> Only going to get better.


Though I don't think I agree that he is better he is incredibly talented in his own right and definitely a future top star if he lives upto his potential I am definitely a fan (and man godspeed to him for that ending bump in the stadium stampede)


----------



## dumtara

Really enjoyed the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The only poll that matters:
> Flipping the bird - Thumb out or thumb in?


thumbs out if you’re doing ‘cool guy’ flipping to your buddies

thumbs in when you really fucking mean that shit to some stranger out there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ace said:


> Unpopular opinion but Sammy > MJF.
> 
> He's been their MVP so far from their young stars, I can see why Jericho picked him to be in the inner circle.
> 
> Only going to get better.


MJF, Hangman, Sammy, Jungle Boy, Allin

what a crop of stars


----------



## Ace

LifeInCattleClass said:


> MJF, Hangman, Sammy, Jungle Boy, Allin
> 
> what a crop of stars


 AEW's young generation looks a lot better than WWE's.

All WWE has for the future is Dream and Angel Garza.

I trust AEW to make their young prospects into stars, with WWE there's a good chance Dream and Garza become geeks or lost in the shuffle. I'm afraid that already seems to be happening to Garza.


----------



## MontyCora

Jman55 said:


> Though I don't think I agree that he is better he is incredibly talented in his own right and definitely a future top star if he lives upto his potential I am definitely a fan (and man godspeed to him for that ending bump in the stadium stampede)


As heel comparisons go, it's apples and oranges. They're two great tastes that are very different heels. MJF could get hurt by a loss, Sammy grows stronger as a fan favorite the more you beat his ass.


----------



## 3venflow

I stayed up until 5am watching it and enjoyed it a lot, although there was a brief moment it started to drag for me.

- The opener was unstructured and messy, but had enough 'holy shit' moments to make it entertaining. I haven't seen Brian Cage before, but he's quite an impressive specimen. I just worry about plainness as I've seen so many of these juiced up guys who are kind of samey. Putting Taz with him is a good move. Again, new guy comes into the company hot and gets a title shot right away. Is the main arc of AEW bringing in monsters to lose to Mox now? Hager, Cobb, Brody, Cage.

Personally, Wardlow is still the one I can see big things from (Hollywood look, athleticism, muscle, aura) but he's pretty much a manager for now.

- MJF vs. Jungle Boy was fantastic and had the feel, by the end, of a future main event that will be looked back on in 5-10 years as a defining moment. I've said it before, but MJF is unbelievable. I find a lot of modern wrestlers very meh, but he has 'it' and 'it' is so rare nowadays unlike in the 80s/90s. This was a fantastic old school match that elevated both guys. The reverse rana on the apron spot made me genuinely concerned for MJF. Part of me thinks MJF should be the one who dethrones Mox, another thinks it's too early and there's a lot they can do with him beforehand.

- Cody vs. Archer was good, but I preferred Dustin vs. Archer and was disappointed to see Archer lose. I know Cody has lost some high profile matches but Archer was on fire and it seems very early to halt that. At least they protected him somewhat with the finish. Cody needs to be careful of overexposure as fans might start to turn... but maybe that wouldn't be a bad thing down the line, as he's a good heel.

- Statlander vs. Ford and Dustin vs. Spears is where the show started to lose me. I guess this was the mid-show breather, but it was 3am or so here in the UK and both matches were dull. Spears has some charisma but it's clear he's never going to go far in AEW. Best case for him now is get Tully back and revive the tag partner search, then get him and someone else in a long-term tag team.

- I've been watching pro wrestling since I was a kid (between WM6 and WM7). And I have to admit, women's wrestling has never interested me much. I've even tried joshi, but something never clicked. However, I LOVED Shida vs. Nyla, which told a fantastic story and was compelling. The monster vs. underdog story was done to perfection and Shida's win felt meaningful, especially with her friend tragically passing away. It's also great to see Japanese wrestlers doing well in the USA, something that was so rare in the past. Nakamura, Asuka, Shida have all done pretty well. I wouldn't want New Japan to lose him, but if AEW ever signed Kazuchika Okada, he could be a game-changing main eventer for the company. At only 32, the best all-round wrestler I have ever seen and has the history with Kenny. But I digress...

- Mox vs. Brodie was a match I was apprehensive about. AEW has done a great job with Mox, who I was never THAT keen on as Dean Ambrose (I'm still not keen on Rollins and Reigns either). He feels like a SCSA type - obviously not as great as Austin, but a perfectly suitable badass babyface. However, I was starting to worry about his in-ring side after he failed to get a good match out of Hager. He showed last night though, that he can do it if the style is right - the pseudo-shoot style with Hager bombed hard. This match was super physical and intense, and Brodie was excellent too. It delivered as a world title match and had the feel of a WWF Attitude Era main event for me. Brodie was pretty well protected by the ramp spot, but I wonder what next for him? The Dark Order storyline is lame and I usually enjoy cult-type storylines.

- I have to say, I was disappointed about both monsters losing title matches... it was a night of babyface wins, but I love a good heel. Given the many nods to WCW/NWA, which was a 'heel' promotion, surprised by this and thought at least one of the major heels would come out of it with gold.

- The main event - how do I put it into words? I had a feeling after reading a tweet by Meltzer that they had nailed it. And putting it on last heightened my suspicions. The best way I'd describe this is: joyous. It was not a match I could measure on a star rating scale. It was cinematic, not pro wrestling as I've ever really known it. The cynic (James E.) might say business exposing, but WWE has ensured kayfabe is dead and this somehow worked. This is the sort of 'experience' I feel could get the mainstream interested in pro wrestling again if exposed to a huge audience.

It was separated into segments, chapters, like a movie. But I noticed one by one, the Inner Circle members were being taken out by different members of the Elite, that's when I knew there'd be only one outcome - although I sort of expected Jericho to take the fall when the golf cart appeared, because Sammy was the second-to-last man standing and I thought they'd run him over again, leaving Jericho against the entire Elite team.

The Matt Hardy part made me laugh so much. His delivery was spot on. And Sammy G is so charming as a heel, I see big things for him in future.

I have to say, I suffer a lot from depression and PTSD. I struggle for positive thinking, but this match made me smile, laugh and feel good. That's why I loved it. Of all the sub-plots, none failed to entertain me. The traditionalist in me thinks, shouldn't a PPV end with a match like Mox vs. Brodie? High quality slugfest for the main belt. But this was unique and in the time of COVID-19, people need entertainment and joy. This delivered. It's a match I could watch again and again, and wrapped up a storyline - assuming the Inner Circle vs. Elite is done for now in this form. It had a decisiveness that WCW vs. nWo should have had all those years ago after endless nWo domination. The Inner Circle had kicked the Elite's ass for months really, but the good guys finally had their moment. Classic pro wrestling storytelling.

I hadn't really understood a lot of the hype surrounding Adam Page, but I saw it during this. The guy has something that can be refined into superstardom. He's in that early SCSA moment I think. Like a number of wrestlers on the AEW roster, there is a feeling that with the right guidance he can be a bonafide star.

Also, while I'm not the biggest fan of his style (using release Dragon suplexes as a casual spot = please don't), it was good to see Kenny Omega get the decisive win. He's clearly another guy who is of great value to AEW.

- Overall, I think this was a show worth my money and generally well booked besides the heels not getting enough. The empty arena era has stalled a lot of AEW's steam, but this PPV gave the product a kick up the ass. Also, I have to say putting wrestlers and staff at ringside made a huge difference. I've seen some of the WWE stuff and the silences are very awkward. Nice to see Vickie Guerrero there as well.


----------



## ElTerrible

They just have to have Sammy in a wheelchair with a full body cast on Wednesday and then make a "OMG they killed Sammy" shirt.


----------



## Ace

ElTerrible said:


> They just have to have Sammy in a wheelchair with a full body cast on Wednesday and then make a "OMG they killed Sammy" shirt.


 I'd definitely buy that.


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley vs Cage alreay announced for Fyterfest - since it's not a PPV I wonder if it will be a special Dynamite episode or a free Saturday night TNT show. It would be pretty epic if they could get on a private island for the show - sort of like UFC's Fighter Island idea.


----------



## Ace

Yeah, Hangman is definitely in the early stages of blowing up.

People keep saying MJF should beat Mox for the title, no. There is nowhere to go there, Kenny should turn on Hangman, win the title off Mox (again unfinished business here) and then drop it to Hangman next year in their biggest show of the year.

If they handle things right they could have their first big star from AEW in Hangman with a blood feud between him and Kenny post split and then you have the big crowning moment when he defeats his former tag team partner who stabbed him in the back to win his first world championship.

MJF is still young and he's not a big enough star to carry the company. When he does get shot at Moxley, Cody should screw him over and they can revisit their feud.


----------



## kuja killer

I really hate to ask this, please excuse me...but can someone tell me which people i should put on ignore who are supposedly only doing nothig but trashing this PPV to death ?? 

so i can only focus on seeinig the good comments about the ppv ...and not the dozens-in-a-row replies only saying nothing about "this crap was terrible, why bother watching" etc.


----------



## WhyTooJay

AEWMoxley said:


> Those trending terms aren't from unique tweets. We know that twitter trends don't correlate with interest very well. Dave Meltzer has already covered this.
> 
> Google search numbers do, especially for PPV.
> 
> There was a distinct lack of interest in the top 3 performers of that Stadium Stampede match, both before, during, and after the match. I could only fit the participants of the first main event and the top 3 performers of the final match (but the other participants drew non-existent interest anyway.) I would have added Cody, too. to show that even he generated more interest than anyone in the stadium stampede.


This is one of the most laughable posts I’ve ever seen. You guys are a special breed


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley vs Cage alreay announced for Fyterfest - since it's not a PPV I wonder if it will be a special Dynamite episode or a free Saturday night TNT show. It would be pretty epic if they could get on a private island for the show - sort of like UFC's Fighter Island idea.


I wonder if Fyter Fest is coordinated with EVO (the biggest fighting game tournament)

EVO is running 5 weeks of online tournaments in June.

TBH I would have changed the name of this event. Like Fyre Fest was already a while ago and I'd honestly have to Google to remember what happened again, since there's been so many shambolic fan festival events in this time. And also, the name Fyter Fest was never very good to begin with.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full show review:

I really enjoyed this show. Honestly, it might be there 2nd best PPV ever after the 1st Double or Nothing last year. I don't know if that's an unpopular opinion, but I really enjoyed this one, thought not without it's problems.

*The pre show tag was kind of a mess. I think Private Party have a lot raw talent, but they have a long way to go. They're offense when not executed correctly is just bad. And there was even a moment where I think Chuck was late breaking up a pin and Quen had to break the pin himself. Action was solid and all, but man, Private Party need more work.

*The Casino Ladder match was a total cluster, but still fun. I think the Royal Rumble like format format was fun, but my God you had everyone's tag partner and manager get involved here. Havoc, Penelope, Best Friends, Marko all made cameos and that just added to the other 9 guys already in the ring. It was just way too many people in what is already a cramped ringside area inside Daily's Place. Not to mention, a lot of parts in this match will make up a Botchamania episode.

However, there were positive moments, mainly towards the end. I like how strong Cage looked in his debut, I loved that gnarly DVD Janela hit on OC off the apron onto the poker chip. And I liked the finish of Cage dumping Darby to the outside. Overall I think the Casino Ladder match was a successful concept, but they need to cut down heavily on the interference next time.

*Jungle Boy and MJF had the 2nd best match of the night behind the main event. These guys are just 2 future stars. This match had great selling throughout, some nasty offense, some cool reversals, great passion, I loved it man. The only part of this match I didn't love was the "indy-riffic" spot where JB hit a Destroyer but then MJF hit a Superkick and all of that. This match did not need that. But besides that, I loved this and even the finish worked with MJF cheating to win.

*I will say, Cody vs. Archer wasn't nearly as overbooked as I thought it would be. I thought Archer looked great by dominating the 1st half or even 3/4's of the match and Cody sold well for him. But then we get to the closing part of the match. Archer is doing the rope walk with Cody and then Jake, for some reason, distracts the referee.

Now out of kayfabe, I know Jake distracted the ref so Arn could do his spot. But in kayfabe, there was no reason for Jake to distract the ref. And then Arn cheats by grabbing Arn's ankle. And THEN, a 2nd refereee comes out to toss out Arn. But then Jake gets thrown out too for barely doing anything.

Then after Tyson blocks Jake from getting to the ring with the snake, Cody hits Archer with 2 Cross Rhodes to win. So.....yeah, that was something. Overall I thought this was a good match but the stuff at the end didn't really make any sense and for Arhcer to lose his 1st big match in this fashion didn't make him look great either.

*Penelope vs. Statlander happened when it shouldn't have. I know they wanted a replacement for Britt but this PPV went damn near 4 hours. This is a match that did not need to happen along with the next one that could have shaved some time off of this show. Overall it was fine, Statlander hit a suck Suicide Dive but again this match shouldn't have been on this card.

*Dustin vs. Spears was another match that didn't need to happen. Look, I get it. This was a way to bring Dustin back and humiliate Spears and make Spears look like a goof. But the thing is, this match was only announced this past Wednesday and Dustin has only been gone for a few weeks. So this wasn't some kind of cathartic moment or anything. It was just an awkward match that ate up mroe time on this show. Didn't like this.

*Shida vs. Nyla was pretty good. Shida is so good in there. I loved the bumps she took and the offense she hit with the Casino garb at ringside. Match felt like it took a bit to get going but the finishing sequence was nice with the Top Rope Falcon Arrow, the kendo stick shots, and the 2 Running Knees. Nothing amazing, but good stuff and Shida is at her rightful place on top of the mountain.

*Mox vs. Brodie did more for Brodie in AEW than any of this Dark Order stuff has done for him. All of the promos and all of the weird segments just doesn't feel like Brodie/Luke.

THIS felt like Brodie. Doing dives, throwing Mox around, hitting Powerbombs. This is the Brodie we need to see. And Moxley for his part was really good too in his selling. The DDT through the stage was insane and I'm sad that spot wasn't in front of a packed crowd. And I thought the finish made Brodie look as strong as possible.

So yeah, for a very underwhelming build to a World Title match, this exceeded expectations and hopefully can give Brodie a launching pad from here.

*The Stadium Stampede was fucking awesome, I don't care what anyone says. Perfect blend of comedy and action

You had the wild brawl on the field, you had Hangman chase Sammy on a horse, then leave the horse to go drink at the bar. You had Matt do a moonsault off the goal post. You had Omega take this nasty bump in the crowd area.

Then we get the "Pool of Reincarnation" with Matt reverting back to his Hardy Boy persona and his V1 persona with Ortiz being afraid of a shallow pool. I will say that this part maybe got a little too "Loony Tunes" but I still laughed. Then Hager joins Hangman at the bar and honestly, I was kind of hoping they wouldn't fight and would just spend the rest of the match there drinking and talking about life. But they did fight and had a very entertaining bar fight. Then Kenny gets involved and for the 1st time in a while Hangman and Kenny work together and share a whisky and milk toast.

Then we cut back to the field, Mat does Northern Lights on Sammy down the entire 100 yard field. And yes I know it was edited but I still laughed. Jericho argues with Aubrey that it was a 3 count and follows her into the review tent. Then Nick (I think?) hits a Running Splash out of the stands onto Jericho through a Table. And to top the whole thing off, Omega and Mat chase Sammy with a golf cart into the stand and Omega hits the BIGGEST FREAKING ONE WINGED ANGEL I've ever seen. Seriously, you don't realize how big that fall is until you see the replay. That was AMAZING.

So look, I don't blame people if they thought this match was too campy or too based in comedy but fuck I loved this. I loved damn near everything about this.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The ladder match was garbage. A big mess, like the Casino BR matches, wasn't my cup of tea. Cage's debut is great for the company.

After the shitshow of PP/BF and the Ladder match, it was nice seeing an actually good wrestling match. Just as good as their TV match. JB is incredibly underrated, and we all know how good MJF is. Loved the match, probably MOTN.

Cody/Lance was great. Archer's control segments were good, and Cody's the best FIP in the biz rn. Wish this match had crowd. The pop for Tyson going after Jake could've been huge. Without crowd it's just forgettable at best.

Shida wins! It's about damn time. Fun match.

Mox/ Brodie was good. Yet again, another match that could've been much more dramatic with a live crowd. Mox vs Cage and later MJF should be good stuff.

The beginning of Stadium Stampede was fun and some moments were entertaining.. but yep, it wasn't for me. Too much silliness. Wasn't as bad as that godawful MITB match, but def not as good as the Boneyard match.

Show was ok. AEW's recent 50/50 booking & the stupid shit that comes along with Matt Hardy is terrible and needs to be stooped. They were on such a roll before COVID-19, it's a shame.


----------



## ElTerrible

They can easily fix the Casino Ladder match concept by introducing pinfalls or over the rope eliminations. That way you can control the amount of wrestlers in the match better and have some realistic eliminations after brutal highspots. You build up very different creatives arcs until an ending where you can focus on 2-4 wrestlers left all trying to climb the ladder for the chip.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Chip Chipperson said:


> Reading Reddit and another forum (A forum that bans all AEW negative talk and banned talk about Jim Cornette so take that for what it's worth) I'm starting to think maybe wrestling has passed me by.
> 
> The stuff wrestling fans are going mental for these days is similar to what Vince Russo has been booking during all his TV wrestling stints but it's not being shit on anymore instead we have wrestling fans cheering on the bullshit. Watching that main event was infuriating to me but admittedly the posters before that said it's well received are generally right. There is a small pocket of fans on Reddit that have been downvoted into oblivion who didn't like it but most are high fiving over it, watching it again and cheering on the stupidity. I don't get it.
> 
> I am not that old of a guy (Only 29) but is this what it feels to get old? I just can't even fathom how it's funny to have wrestlers attempt to drown Matt Hardy only for him to transform midway through or a heap of football references during a match that was promoted as serious. I genuinely ask to the people on here who enjoyed the match with no malice or intent of argument (Only peaceful debate)
> 
> *WHY was this funny?* Is it because of how absurd it all is? Is it some kind of hipster "ironic" comedy? Why is the Stadium Stampede being roundly praised but Dustin/Spears or the opening ladder match are not? Do we know why it's funny or only that it's meant to be funny so we better laugh? Is it a willingness to accept literally anything AEW gives because it's different to WWE.
> 
> I am legitimately curious because I just don't get it and I am so confused.


You take wrestling too seriously


----------



## kazarn

Fair play to AEW, that stadium stampede match was a fucking blast. The pool spot was silly, but everything else was really good.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

WhyTooJay said:


> You take wrestling too seriously


Is wrestling not meant to be taken seriously anymore?


----------



## Geeee

ElTerrible said:


> They can easily fix the Casino Ladder match concept by introducing pinfalls or over the rope eliminations. That way you can control the amount of wrestlers in the match better and have some realistic eliminations after brutal highspots. You build up very different creatives arcs until an ending where you can focus on 2-4 wrestlers left all trying to climb the ladder for the chip.


I wonder though if they sort of intentionally held back on this match, since it was the opener and there was a lot of craziness in the later matches. And also, I think this title fight will be on an episode of Dynamite, so the stakes weren't really that high?


----------



## WhyTooJay

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is wrestling not meant to be taken seriously anymore?


Anymore? Yeah, since like the 70s maybe. Stone Cold was hitting Vince McMahon with bedpans in the hospital and shooting fake guns with "BANG 3:16" flags in the golden age that everyone raves about. It has been a mix of action/violence and silliness for decades now.


----------



## Mike E

That was a really good show from start to finish! The ladder match was a little over booked but was still a decent watch. Other then that I dont really have any complaints. The stadium stampede match was epic, so much good stuff going on. They had a great mix of big spots, brutality and funny stuff. I couldn't stop laughing, Hardy as Ortiz's prescribing doctor was gold. We definitely need to see more stuff like this!


----------



## Claro De Luna

Chip Chipperson said:


> Is wrestling not meant to be taken seriously anymore?


You do realise that pro wrestling is staged right? Even if the comedy was cut out would you still take pro wrestling seriously? This isn't the 80s any more, fans dont watch expecting it to be real. Pro wrestling has evolved and adapted, you either move with it or you say good bye. Mate I think you need start watching indy shit like impact, NJPW and RoH if you want a product based on serious story lines. Lay off WWE and AEW. You must be a blast when trying to watch dramas on tv, you probably nit pick at every little thing. In all seriousness do you have OCD, maybe a perfectionist?


----------



## Cult03

Mike E said:


> That was a really good show from start to finish! The ladder match was a little over booked but was still a decent watch. Other then that I dont really have any complaints. The stadium stampede match was epic, so much good stuff going on. They had a great mix of big spots, brutality and funny stuff. I couldn't stop laughing, Hardy as Ortiz's prescribing doctor was gold. We definitely need to see more stuff like this!


Did you enjoy the Dustin vs Spears match?


----------



## Cult03

Claro De Luna said:


> You do realise that pro wrestling is staged right? Even if the comedy was cut out would you still take pro wrestling seriously? This isn't the 80s any more, fans dont watch expecting it to be real. Pro wrestling has evolved and adapted, you either move with it or you say good bye. Mate I think you need start watching indy shit like impact, NJPW and RoH if you want a product based on serious story lines. Lay off WWE and AEW. You must be a blast when trying to watch dramas on tv, you probably nit pick at every little thing. In all seriousness do you have OCD, maybe a perfectionist?


Try tell that to 90% of the wrestlers that exist. If they can't be taken seriously and are just there for laughs they wouldn't even bother with their job. And AEW has struggled with actually being funny since the Jericho vignette with Virgil. Humor is fine in wrestling, when things are funny. Also I've noticed that Chip has asked why it was funny and people are attacking him instead of comments.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> I wonder if Fyter Fest is coordinated with EVO (the biggest fighting game tournament)
> 
> EVO is running 5 weeks of online tournaments in June.
> 
> TBH I would have changed the name of this event. Like Fyre Fest was already a while ago and I'd honestly have to Google to remember what happened again, since there's been so many shambolic fan festival events in this time. And also, the name Fyter Fest was never very good to begin with.


I like it better than Full Gear or Revolution. I do understand that Fyre Fest wasn't big enough a "ting" really, but I think AEW could transition away from it's namesake and claim Fyter Fest as more of a stand on it's own name, more linked to the gamer convention/tournament.


----------



## Swan-San

Firstly fuck everyone complaining about complaining.

I watched the ladder, the two title matches and the stadium stampede, the rest looked boring.

My fav part was probably them cutting to Tyson yawning and hangman riding a horse.

The ladder match I thought was decent apart from who they chose to participate, if you're not gonna have your top guys, don't even do it. Make's the title seem unimportant. I like cage but seeing him made me annoyed they didn't get kross. Also that spot with putting darby on the ladder to chuck him out instead of simply chucking him out was silly. Marko stunt doing his little make a wish foundation appearance was annoying, which reminds me cassidy's stupid humour in this match was retarded. So maybe it wasn't decent.

Archer should have won. He needed the win more, crappy booking continues. Good match though.

Brodie moxley was ok, no way lee was winning but he looked good in the match.

Hardy in the swimming pool changing clothes fuck off, if it can't be done without edits don't do it. I really don't like the inner circle, or the elite for that matter. lol it's heel vs heel for me. They're both comedy faction's but they're not funny to me. le champion humour vs indy humour, both suck. 100 yard suplexes, fuck off. replay decisions, taunting fouls, whatever.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> I think the main thing I have a problem with is the multiple obvious edits. To me, the fact that they're doing this shit all on the fly is an important part of the appeal. Like once we get into edits and stuff, I might as well watch John Wick or The Avengers or something?


As I said I don't necessarily disagree with the majority of your issues


kuja killer said:


> I really hate to ask this, please excuse me...but can someone tell me which people i should put on ignore who are supposedly only doing nothig but trashing this PPV to death ??
> 
> so i can only focus on seeinig the good comments about the ppv ...and not the dozens-in-a-row replies only saying nothing about "this crap was terrible, why bother watching" etc.


Can't relate. I'm seeing far more positive posts as opposed to a few negative posts from the typical bunch. 

There's only a few of them so they'll be easy to find.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Cult03 said:


> Try tell that to 90% of the wrestlers that exist. If they can't be taken seriously and are just there for laughs they wouldn't even bother with their job. And AEW has struggled with actually being funny since the Jericho vignette with Virgil. Humor is fine in wrestling, when things are funny. Also I've noticed that Chip has asked why it was funny and people are attacking him instead of comments.


That's complete rubbish. Wrestlers do it for the money, most dont care about the stories they are involved with unless they are already financially stable. AJ is a complete goof ball in WWE but he does it for the money. Look at the reputation he had prior to joining WWE. 

Humour is subjective. Millions found that sneezing panda video funny but I just couldn't see it. Similar to the Hardy thing, you either enjoy it or you dont. Twitter shows people still enjoy it. His brother is wasted in WWE. I would love if he could bring back the anti-christ persona.

Television wrestling caters to all fans, it is supposed to let you forget about real life just for those few hours. AEW does that for me. If a more 2 dimensional programme tickles your fancy then you need to stop hoping that AEW and WWE are suddenly going to change up in future. They aren't going to.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

WhyTooJay said:


> Anymore? Yeah, since like the 70s maybe. Stone Cold was hitting Vince McMahon with bedpans in the hospital and shooting fake guns with "BANG 3:16" flags in the golden age that everyone raves about. It has been a mix of action/violence and silliness for decades now.


Sure but Stone Cold invading a hospital and hitting McMahon with a bedpan is somewhat realistic. Sure, you have to suspend your disbelief a little but sneaking into a hospital to hit your boss in the head with a bedpan isn't as outlandish as magical water that changes your personality traits or teleportation.

As for the Bang 3:16 angle that was Austin fucking with McMahon in a realistic way. It's been over a decade since I've seen the angle but didn't it get back to Vince that Austin has a gun and is planning on shooting him? McMahon avoided him all night until the end of the show where Austin held him, shot the gun only for a flag to come out and Vince to literally piss himself? To me that doesn't seem that unrealistic either I could totally see someone doing that to fuck with someone. Again, it's not that far of a stretch especially in comparison to magic water.

Not saying WWE hasn't done it's fair share of stupid shit because it has but your two examples are not great ones.



Claro De Luna said:


> You do realise that pro wrestling is staged right? Even if the comedy was cut out would you still take pro wrestling seriously? This isn't the 80s any more, fans dont watch expecting it to be real. Pro wrestling has evolved and adapted, you either move with it or you say good bye. Mate I think you need start watching indy shit like impact, NJPW and RoH if you want a product based on serious story lines. Lay off WWE and AEW. You must be a blast when trying to watch dramas on tv, you probably nit pick at every little thing. In all seriousness do you have OCD, maybe a perfectionist?


Okay, so I have said at least 5 times on this forum that I have no issue with comedy in wrestling if it's done right. Kevin Nash was often comedic but I think the guy is fantastic, Scott Hall was often very funny and I'm a huge fan of his, Kurt Angle in 2001 doing the comedy stuff was great, Edge and Christian, The Rock, Austin, Jericho etc all did comedy really well. I even got a chuckle today out of Page riding through the backstage area with a horse and the announcers saying something along the lines of "Oh he must be going to the bar". However, despite getting that chuckle I thought it was leading to a heel turn and Page ditching his partners to go for a drink when he's legitimately on their side is indeed stupid. However, if he was turning heel and it was a case of "Fuck those guys" as the dude rides his horse through the backstage area to the arena bar that'd be funny.

Do you get what I mean? Exposing the business isn't funny to me. Things that have very little logic behind them aren't funny to me and if I'm told for weeks on television that a guy such as Matt Hardy for example is pissed off and wants to kick the shit out of a guy such as Chris Jericho and then the fight occurs and it's just guys being goofy with one another it destroys my suspension of disbelief. Hardy should want to cut Jericho from ear to ear and have him bleeding all around the arena instead he's fucking around in a pool with Ortiz and Santana.

To give you an example most people here are familiar with the James Bond films. In one of the Bond films the bad guys kill Bond's wife so he hunts the bad guys down and murders the people responsible for doing this to him. Imagine if instead of hunting the bad guys down and killing them he instead decides to get goofy in the bad guys base, dunk guys into swimming pools, recruit a drone to distract the bad guys henchman, do a dance from the 1990's and generally be silly about things and not take the prior crimes against him seriously. It'd totally take you out of the film and "It's staged" wouldn't really act as a good excuse when the movie critics shit all over it.

It's the same with wrestling. Hardy and The Elite have been treated awfully by The Inner Circle and it's been this big one year blood feud as the announcers put over tonight but when push came to shove everyone got goofy instead of killing one another.

I go into every wrestling show to suspend my disbelief I don't want to be reminded every minute that it's a work. You say it's evolved, who says? I still know plenty of fans that enjoy a hard hitting back and forth wrestling match and a wild brawl. Ratings have dropped significantly in the past decade so whatever evolution this is clearly sucks and isn't working.

NJPW isn't an indy, I like old school ROH and Impact is filled with comedy and the even more cringey intergender matches. Dramas on TV often make sense and no I don't have OCD. Hope that cleared up my line of thinking for you.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Was a fun PPV. Had more fun last year being at it but was fun to watch with the same people I went to Vegas with last year.


----------



## rbl85

Sin City Saint said:


> Was a fun PPV. Had more fun last year being at it but was fun to watch with the same people I went to Vegas with last year.


It's always better live


----------



## sawduck

Jazminator said:


> My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching.
> 
> If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it.
> 
> None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


Well said, Not everyone will like all of it, there were things i didn't like about this ppv too, but if people spend the whole night complaining about every little thing aew do it makes you wonder about them, are they trolling or just wwe fanboys who can't let aew fans enjoy their night


----------



## SteveC484

I've liked every PPV so far and most of the TVs from Jan-the empty arena shows but last night was maybe the worst show they've had to me. Matt Hardy in the main event is killing this promotion for me. This is an act that only got interest one time four years ago that did not help that promotion in the long term at all.


----------



## DaSlacker

Claro De Luna said:


> You do realise that pro wrestling is staged right? Even if the comedy was cut out would you still take pro wrestling seriously? This isn't the 80s any more, fans dont watch expecting it to be real. Pro wrestling has evolved and adapted, you either move with it or you say good bye. Mate I think you need start watching indy shit like impact, NJPW and RoH if you want a product based on serious story lines. Lay off WWE and AEW. You must be a blast when trying to watch dramas on tv, you probably nit pick at every little thing. In all seriousness do you have OCD, maybe a perfectionist?


It's all about consistency. WWE has lacked that for nearly 20 years and seen their audience decline to a couple of million die-hards who will watch/pay no matter what. AEW wasn't growing beyond 900k. Wrestling is stuck in a race to the bottom cycle produced for die-hard fans from 1999 - 2005.

Everything is staged. The only movies or television shows I watch and no expect to take remotely seriously while watching are cartoons, spoofs or sketch shows. But there is often a low ceiling for that stuff in terms of repeat viewing or becoming invested enough to pay for the product. Wrestling works differently due to being year round, several hours in length, having big PPVs, relying on big crowds etc.


----------



## EmbassyForever

btw, Henry Cejudu was in attendance... and he recently announced his retirement from UFC.... huh.


----------



## the_hound

again maybe its me and my old age, i kinda thought it was in poor taste when they tried to drown matt hardy in the pool,, after what happened to shad, i dunno i kinda felt that was wrong


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Ladder match was meh at the start, then the flow of it was completely killed by OC's shenanigans, and then Cage salvaged it. I wanted Darby to win but Mox vs. Cage should be fun. I'm intrigued in Taz managing Cage. Spears vs. Dustin was pointless, so was Kris vs. Penelope but it is what it is. Happy to see Shida winning the belt as I am a fan of her. Jungle Boy vs. MJF and Cody vs. Archer were great, nothing to add there. I'd say that was Cody's second best match in AEW. Mox vs. Brodie was much, MUCH better than I've anticipated it to be. I'd even go as far as to say that it was the best showing Mox had so far on AEW. Stadium stampede was the most fun I've had in pro wrestling in quite some time, not much to add there. Sammy and Page are megastars in the making. Overall a very good 7/10 show.


----------



## DOTL

Chip Chipperson said:


> I asked on the previous page.
> 
> *What made Stadium Stampede fun/funny or a positive experience?*
> 
> I'm not even looking for debate just a different perspective because I don't get it.


Hard to explain that when you go into watching AEW events looking to not like it. So, can’t help you there.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Claro De Luna said:


> You do realise that pro wrestling is staged right? Even if the comedy was cut out would you still take pro wrestling seriously? This isn't the 80s any more, fans dont watch expecting it to be real. Pro wrestling has evolved and adapted, you either move with it or you say good bye. Mate I think you need start watching indy shit like impact, NJPW and RoH if you want a product based on serious story lines. Lay off WWE and AEW. You must be a blast when trying to watch dramas on tv, you probably nit pick at every little thing. In all seriousness do you have OCD, maybe a perfectionist?


Movies are staged but if a movie goes out of its ways to do stupid shit, it becomes a dumb movie.


----------



## RapShepard

Need to go back and rewatch between being drunk and at a kickback I missed a lot of shit. How was the Stampede match? I enjoyed MitB will I enjoy this?


----------



## DOTL

Ace said:


> Unpopular opinion but Sammy > MJF.
> 
> He's been their MVP so far from their young stars, I can see why Jericho picked him to be in the inner circle.
> 
> Only going to get better.


I agree. He’s able to do the, I’m a heel stuff without making so many winks and nods to the “old school.” I like MJF, and I think he’s the better promo, but I think Sammy does a better job at getting you to hate him, and does it more organically.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DOTL said:


> Hard to explain that when you go into watching AEW events looking to hate on it. So, can’t help you there.


By all means you can assume you know me or the way I think but I'm always constructive and always enjoy at least something from an AEW show.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

SteveC484 said:


> I've liked every PPV so far and most of the TVs from Jan-the empty arena shows but last night was maybe the worst show they've had to me. Matt Hardy in the main event is killing this promotion for me. This is an act that only got interest one time four years ago that did not help that promotion in the long term at all.


Yeah, Im not a fan of Matt Hardy. I wish the next time they put him in that lake that he comes back out Eli Drake lol.


----------



## Piers

I love Cody, been a fan of him for 12 years. But seeing him win the belt, Dustin beat Spears and the Elite win the Main Event the same night is really is pissing me off.


----------



## DOTL

Chip Chipperson said:


> By all means you can assume you know me or the way I think but I'm always constructive and always enjoy at least something from an AEW show.


Hey, I can only go by what you post here. What’s in your mind is for you to communicate, or not.

The match was silly by design. Watching it seriously was probably the biggest reason you couldn’t find at least a little bit to like in it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DOTL said:


> Hey, I can only go by what you post here. What’s in your mind is for you to communicate, or not.
> 
> The match was silly by design. Watching it seriously was probably the biggest reason you couldn’t find at least a little bit to like in it.


Okay, but why was it booked to be silly? The feud was generally pretty serious apart from Inner Circle smashing the drone.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> As I said I don't necessarily disagree with the majority of your issues
> 
> 
> Can't relate. I'm seeing far more positive posts as opposed to a few negative posts from the typical bunch.
> 
> There's only a few of them so they'll be easy to find.


I was highly entertained by the parts of the Stadium Stampede I liked and most people outside of WF are extremely positive about it, so I have softened a bit. Plus, there was plenty of stuff from the PPV that specifically catered to me. Like "Hikaru Shida does a Tifa Lockheart cosplay" is definitely something I would personally fantasy book


----------



## DOTL

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, but why was it booked to be silly? The feud was generally pretty serious apart from Inner Circle smashing the drone.


That’s less about the match and more about the overall story, and you might have a point there. But I can say that fighting in an empty football stadium and not embracing the bizarre idea of it would be a bigger mistake than keeping things serious. It may not be to your taste, but that’s not the same thing as poor booking.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

When Stamford wives and Cornette fans bitch on the internet in full force, you know it was a good show


----------



## Pippen94

The Wood said:


> Just read that paragraph back again. Why is the phrase "I can't swim reincarnation pool" coming up in the context of a wrestling match?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us don't want something important to us to die. Funny thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Your analysis makes no sense, haha. There's no way something "horrible" can be an A+. If something gets an E, then the most it should be able to get overall is a D. Even though you are obviously joking and blew up your own scale, you give the show 32/40. You shouldn't be able to go higher than a 5, so let's go back to 30/40. That's 75%. That's not A+, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> The pandemic had nothing to do with them losing 400k-600k viewers, nor is it the reason wrestling has gotten less popular every year for years now. Try again.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure but Stone Cold invading a hospital and hitting McMahon with a bedpan is somewhat realistic. Sure, you have to suspend your disbelief a little but sneaking into a hospital to hit your boss in the head with a bedpan isn't as outlandish as magical water that changes your personality traits or teleportation.
> 
> As for the Bang 3:16 angle that was Austin fucking with McMahon in a realistic way. It's been over a decade since I've seen the angle but didn't it get back to Vince that Austin has a gun and is planning on shooting him? McMahon avoided him all night until the end of the show where Austin held him, shot the gun only for a flag to come out and Vince to literally piss himself? To me that doesn't seem that unrealistic either I could totally see someone doing that to fuck with someone. Again, it's not that far of a stretch especially in comparison to magic water.
> 
> Not saying WWE hasn't done it's fair share of stupid shit because it has but your two examples are not great ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I have said at least 5 times on this forum that I have no issue with comedy in wrestling if it's done right. Kevin Nash was often comedic but I think the guy is fantastic, Scott Hall was often very funny and I'm a huge fan of his, Kurt Angle in 2001 doing the comedy stuff was great, Edge and Christian, The Rock, Austin, Jericho etc all did comedy really well. I even got a chuckle today out of Page riding through the backstage area with a horse and the announcers saying something along the lines of "Oh he must be going to the bar". However, despite getting that chuckle I thought it was leading to a heel turn and Page ditching his partners to go for a drink when he's legitimately on their side is indeed stupid. However, if he was turning heel and it was a case of "Fuck those guys" as the dude rides his horse through the backstage area to the arena bar that'd be funny.
> 
> Do you get what I mean? Exposing the business isn't funny to me. Things that have very little logic behind them aren't funny to me and if I'm told for weeks on television that a guy such as Matt Hardy for example is pissed off and wants to kick the shit out of a guy such as Chris Jericho and then the fight occurs and it's just guys being goofy with one another it destroys my suspension of disbelief. Hardy should want to cut Jericho from ear to ear and have him bleeding all around the arena instead he's fucking around in a pool with Ortiz and Santana.
> 
> To give you an example most people here are familiar with the James Bond films. In one of the Bond films the bad guys kill Bond's wife so he hunts the bad guys down and murders the people responsible for doing this to him. Imagine if instead of hunting the bad guys down and killing them he instead decides to get goofy in the bad guys base, dunk guys into swimming pools, recruit a drone to distract the bad guys henchman, do a dance from the 1990's and generally be silly about things and not take the prior crimes against him seriously. It'd totally take you out of the film and "It's staged" wouldn't really act as a good excuse when the movie critics shit all over it.
> 
> It's the same with wrestling. Hardy and The Elite have been treated awfully by The Inner Circle and it's been this big one year blood feud as the announcers put over tonight but when push came to shove everyone got goofy instead of killing one another.
> 
> I go into every wrestling show to suspend my disbelief I don't want to be reminded every minute that it's a work. You say it's evolved, who says? I still know plenty of fans that enjoy a hard hitting back and forth wrestling match and a wild brawl. Ratings have dropped significantly in the past decade so whatever evolution this is clearly sucks and isn't working.
> 
> NJPW isn't an indy, I like old school ROH and Impact is filled with comedy and the even more cringey intergender matches. Dramas on TV often make sense and no I don't have OCD. Hope that cleared up my line of thinking for you.


It's wrestling just enjoy. Nothing can tick all the boxes. If you find yourself complaining 100% of the time don't watch.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DOTL said:


> That’s less about the match and more about the overall story, and you might have a point there. But I can say that fighting in an empty football stadium and not embracing the bizarre idea of it would be a bigger mistake than keeping things serious. It may not be to your taste, but that’s not the same thing as poor booking.


I'm not against them embracing the idea of the stadium as a matter of fact I gave them credit for being creative with it. I didn't mind the moonsault off the posts, the brawling through the bar, the arena brawl, the stand brawling, the finish etc. All those are really cool ideas that they came up with and they really could have had the most brutal brawl imaginable live on PPV. 

The match itself might not be poorly booked because going off the fans reaction they're happy and the babyfaces come away with a big win on PPV but the story line is horribly booked. I think we'll have to agree to disagree but it was nice actually having a little bit of debate and getting some insight from someone.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW booked the feel good show on purpose given all the death, unemployment and under employment and missed moments - all the faces won except Jack Perry, and MJF is the heel everybody likes to hate. Elite won, Moxley won, Cody won, Shida won, Statlander won, Dustin won. Cage I guess is a heel given he's with Taz who cut a heelish interview post match, but the big debut is fan service in it's own way. 

Next PPV is All Out in September, will be more a season premiere where you could see more of the heels win to set up the storylines for the faces to overcome.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW booked the feel good show on purpose given all the death, unemployment and under employment and missed moments - all the faces won except Jack Perry, and MJF is the heel everybody likes to hate. Elite won, Moxley won, Cody won, Shida won, Statlander won, Dustin won. Cage I guess is a heel given he's with Taz who cut a heelish interview post match, but the big debut is fan service in it's own way.
> 
> Next PPV is All Out in September, will be more a season premiere where you could see more of the heels win to set up the storylines for the faces to overcome.


Hopefully they do a serious PPV that actually matters next. DON was complete filler from top to bottom.

If they pussy out again for All Out simply because they likely won't have an audience, then it will be a huge mistake. All Out needs to be the night where they make MJF a star. Anything less, and it will be a massive disappointment.


----------



## WhyTooJay

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sure but Stone Cold invading a hospital and hitting McMahon with a bedpan is somewhat realistic. Sure, you have to suspend your disbelief a little but sneaking into a hospital to hit your boss in the head with a bedpan isn't as outlandish as magical water that changes your personality traits or teleportation.
> 
> As for the Bang 3:16 angle that was Austin fucking with McMahon in a realistic way. It's been over a decade since I've seen the angle but didn't it get back to Vince that Austin has a gun and is planning on shooting him? McMahon avoided him all night until the end of the show where Austin held him, shot the gun only for a flag to come out and Vince to literally piss himself? To me that doesn't seem that unrealistic either I could totally see someone doing that to fuck with someone. Again, it's not that far of a stretch especially in comparison to magic water.
> 
> Not saying WWE hasn't done it's fair share of stupid shit because it has but your two examples are not great ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I have said at least 5 times on this forum that I have no issue with comedy in wrestling if it's done right. Kevin Nash was often comedic but I think the guy is fantastic, Scott Hall was often very funny and I'm a huge fan of his, Kurt Angle in 2001 doing the comedy stuff was great, Edge and Christian, The Rock, Austin, Jericho etc all did comedy really well. I even got a chuckle today out of Page riding through the backstage area with a horse and the announcers saying something along the lines of "Oh he must be going to the bar". However, despite getting that chuckle I thought it was leading to a heel turn and Page ditching his partners to go for a drink when he's legitimately on their side is indeed stupid. However, if he was turning heel and it was a case of "Fuck those guys" as the dude rides his horse through the backstage area to the arena bar that'd be funny.
> 
> Do you get what I mean? Exposing the business isn't funny to me. Things that have very little logic behind them aren't funny to me and if I'm told for weeks on television that a guy such as Matt Hardy for example is pissed off and wants to kick the shit out of a guy such as Chris Jericho and then the fight occurs and it's just guys being goofy with one another it destroys my suspension of disbelief. Hardy should want to cut Jericho from ear to ear and have him bleeding all around the arena instead he's fucking around in a pool with Ortiz and Santana.
> 
> To give you an example most people here are familiar with the James Bond films. In one of the Bond films the bad guys kill Bond's wife so he hunts the bad guys down and murders the people responsible for doing this to him. Imagine if instead of hunting the bad guys down and killing them he instead decides to get goofy in the bad guys base, dunk guys into swimming pools, recruit a drone to distract the bad guys henchman, do a dance from the 1990's and generally be silly about things and not take the prior crimes against him seriously. It'd totally take you out of the film and "It's staged" wouldn't really act as a good excuse when the movie critics shit all over it.
> 
> It's the same with wrestling. Hardy and The Elite have been treated awfully by The Inner Circle and it's been this big one year blood feud as the announcers put over tonight but when push came to shove everyone got goofy instead of killing one another.
> 
> I go into every wrestling show to suspend my disbelief I don't want to be reminded every minute that it's a work. You say it's evolved, who says? I still know plenty of fans that enjoy a hard hitting back and forth wrestling match and a wild brawl. Ratings have dropped significantly in the past decade so whatever evolution this is clearly sucks and isn't working.
> 
> NJPW isn't an indy, I like old school ROH and Impact is filled with comedy and the even more cringey intergender matches. Dramas on TV often make sense and no I don't have OCD. Hope that cleared up my line of thinking for you.


So the difference is, you'll make excuses for/explain away the attitude era silliness, but will act like the current AEW silliness is an affront to the sacred professional wrestling business. Got it


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264367307037556738
I love Jake in the background.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

WhyTooJay said:


> So the difference is, you'll make excuses for/explain away the attitude era silliness, but will act like the current AEW silliness is an affront to the sacred professional wrestling business. Got it


Nope, I am capable of pointing out stupid unrealistic shit WWF Attitude Era did also such as Undertaker shooting lightning, Mae Young giving birth to a hand, Triple H drugging and marrying Stephanie etc etc. I just don't think the Austin gun angle or Austin sneaking into the hospital is that unrealistic.

The difference between AEW and the WWF Attitude Era is that the WWF was good enough that you could overlook the stupidity because you had guys like Austin, Rock, Foley, Taker, Kane and all of the other top talent absolutely killing it week to week. AEW does the stupid shit but doesn't have the guys that kill it week to week.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

RainmakerV2 said:


> So locking yourself in an echo chamber is how you like it. Okay. Good alternative.


If you post in a thread twenty plus (hyperbole but still) negative comments in a row, your opinion has no merit to me. First, it's highly unlikely something is that bad. Second, if it is, stop watching. No one needs to bitch that much. Call it an echo chamber, I'll call it weeding out people whose opinions aren't worth valuing. I'm not going to pretend every opinion is valid when it's simply not true.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWE? Some great publicity.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yep, Tyson's involvement least added some eyes on AEW. How many more, thats debatable though.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Chan Hung said:


> Yep, Tyson's involvement least added some eyes on AEW. How many more, thats debatable though.


*AWE


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

this is my favorite shot in the history of this company.


----------



## Punkhead

The ladder match was a bit of a clusterfuck, some sloppy spots, not a big fan of Brian Cage, so not too excited about his win and it's a real shame about Fenix not being in the match, I can only imagine what crazy spots they had for him. Overall, the match was a "meh" for me, not terrible, but not something I'd show someone to make them an AEW fan.

MFJ vs Jungle Boy was as good as I expected it to be, both guys seem like they're the future of wrestling. I see both of them having great careers and main eventing 10 years from now.

Also, glad that Hikaru Shida won the title, was rooting for her.

Stadium Stampede obviously stole the show and it's what this PPV will be remembered for. Extremely entertaining with so many great moments, like the pool spot, Hager and Page at the bar, everything Sammy Guevarra did. I didn't like some of the editing they did with the match, but that's just minor stuff compared to how entertained I was.

Overall, another great PPV for AEW. I really like this model of only having 4 PPVs a year and it seems like AEW puts on great shows and makes them feel actually important, unlike WWE (as much as I hate comparing the two companies), where it is often hard to tell the difference between a PPV and a weekly show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RainmakerV2 said:


> So locking yourself in an echo chamber is how you like it. Okay. Good alternative.


Don't act like an echo chamber isn't what you and your 'buddies' don't want for yourselves. What do you do when someone disagrees with you're opinions?

Yeah, exactly, you shit on it. So don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## El Hammerstone

ripcitydisciple said:


> Don't act like an echo chamber isn't what you and your 'buddies' don't want for yourselves. *What do you do when someone disagrees with you're opinions?*
> 
> Yeah, exactly, you shit on it. So don't be a hypocrite.


It's people on your side that boast constantly about adding to your blocked list, while I have not nor will I ever block anyone for their takes (and I highly doubt he has either), and believe me I've seen some really godawful takes. Shitting on an opinion is not creating an echo chamber; locking yourself away from that opinion is.


----------



## BigCy

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nope, I am capable of pointing out stupid unrealistic shit WWF Attitude Era did also such as Undertaker shooting lightning, Mae Young giving birth to a hand, Triple H drugging and marrying Stephanie etc etc. I just don't think the Austin gun angle or Austin sneaking into the hospital is that unrealistic.
> 
> The difference between AEW and the WWF Attitude Era is that the WWF was good enough that you could overlook the stupidity because you had guys like Austin, Rock, Foley, Taker, Kane and all of the other top talent absolutely killing it week to week. AEW does the stupid shit but doesn't have the guys that kill it week to week.


Since no one will answer your question about why the stuff from Stadium Stampede was funny or entertaining, I will attempt to based on conversations I've had with fans and my own experiences and observations. I think very similar to you in that pro wrestling has changed into almost something else entirely so my post will be from an analytical perspective and not because I actually like that stuff. That being said...

Since around the mid-late 2000's Pro Wrestling has started a shift into niche nerd culture and over time it's mostly nerds now who enjoy most types of Pro Wrestling, I'm not saying nerds are horrible people or lesser people than anyone else, I like nerds and have a couple friends who are nerds. That being said nerds tend to find over the top stuff or things that make fun of itself funny, this is their type of sense of humor, they like zany and silly things, many also see pro wrestling as performance art and will talk about it as such so that mindset alone they don't try to take it too seriously, they see it as a "good time" with athletic performers and like a lot of the "wink wink nudge nudge" moments.

Since this shift, many of the casuals and true diehard "wrestling" fans saw how nerdy it was getting and checked out over time, nerds are a large subculture but the casual subculture is larger, the fans who like "wrasslin'" still exist but most of the main promotions cater to nerd culture now, this is part of the reason for decline in overall ratings, the "wrasslin'" fans and the casuals checked it out. If it were my promotion I would find ways to cater to all 3 markets to usher in a large boom again and not just cater to the medium sized subculture most promotions cater to now (nerds.)

It's not wrestling per se that is the problem but more just the promotions out there that mostly cater to this nerd subculture. This is why NJPW is about the only wrestling I watch, it caters more to the traditional pro wrestling crowd and only has small pieces for nerds and casuals, it's treated more like a sport and has stories that make sense. They have occasional comedy relief but it's actually funny most of the time.

Check out NJPW if you haven't (currently on hiatus unfortunately) because since you and I have similar mindsets this is about the only promotion that can satisfy the itch you crave. They have a few minor problems imo but those problems are pretty small, but no promotion will be perfect. Hope that analysis helped somewhat.


----------



## Clique

Ace said:


> Wow, do AEW PPVs do more posts than WWE PPVS?
> 
> 3 days and 1300 posts lol. Didn't know the AEW section was this active.
> 
> Although I shouldn't be surprised, Dynamite last I checked did more posts than Raw and SD.


The AEW section is more active than the WWE section on this site. It's been like that for a while now.

I had fun watching this show. I am so grateful for the wildly entertaining matches we have been getting in the Rona era of wrestling.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Haven't been on this forum for quite some time, nice to see Woody and his double digit IQ pals shitposting about something they hate for hours every day. What a wonderful life you guys have.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Majmo_Mendez said:


> Haven't been on this forum for quite some time, nice to see Woody and his double digit IQ pals shitposting about something they hate for hours every day. What a wonderful life you guys have.


Apparently, you missed the heaps of praise that was thrown on the MJF-Jungle Boy match, but that's no surprise.


----------



## .christopher.

Chip Chipperson said:


> Reading Reddit and another forum (A forum that bans all AEW negative talk and banned talk about Jim Cornette so take that for what it's worth) I'm starting to think maybe wrestling has passed me by.
> 
> The stuff wrestling fans are going mental for these days is similar to what Vince Russo has been booking during all his TV wrestling stints but it's not being shit on anymore instead we have wrestling fans cheering on the bullshit. Watching that main event was infuriating to me but admittedly the posters before that said it's well received are generally right. There is a small pocket of fans on Reddit that have been downvoted into oblivion who didn't like it but most are high fiving over it, watching it again and cheering on the stupidity. I don't get it.
> 
> I am not that old of a guy (Only 29) but is this what it feels to get old? I just can't even fathom how it's funny to have wrestlers attempt to drown Matt Hardy only for him to transform midway through or a heap of football references during a match that was promoted as serious. I genuinely ask to the people on here who enjoyed the match with no malice or intent of argument (Only peaceful debate)
> 
> *WHY was this funny?* Is it because of how absurd it all is? Is it some kind of hipster "ironic" comedy? Why is the Stadium Stampede being roundly praised but Dustin/Spears or the opening ladder match are not? Do we know why it's funny or only that it's meant to be funny so we better laugh? Is it a willingness to accept literally anything AEW gives because it's different to WWE.
> 
> I am legitimately curious because I just don't get it and I am so confused.


Wrestling has definitely passed most of us by. That's why it's dying.


----------



## Mike E

Cult03 said:


> Did you enjoy the Dustin vs Spears match?


No, honestly I tend to forget about it lol. That definitely wasn't needed on the pay-per-view and probably a little to much ass for me lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple

El Hammerstone said:


> It's people on your side that boast constantly about adding to your blocked list, while I have not nor will I ever block and one for their takes (and I highly doubt he has either), and believe me I've seen some really godawful takes. Shitting on an opinion is not creating an echo chamber; locking yourself away from that opinion is.


You don't have to block people in order to want to create a echo chamber;

*2. *An institution or environment in which one set of views predominates and dissenting viewpoints are squelched, ridiculed, or ignored: 

echo chamber

What I said was true and valid, they are not interested in other people's views, just validation for their own. So if they are going to criticize others for wanting an echo chamber don't be a hypocrite by acting like that isn't something they don't want themselves.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ripcitydisciple said:


> Don't act like an echo chamber isn't what you and your 'buddies' don't want for yourselves. What do you do when someone disagrees with you're opinions?
> 
> Yeah, exactly, you shit on it. So don't be a hypocrite.



What? If someone disagrees with me, i debate. Which is the point of an online forum. Ive never put one person on an ignore list.


----------



## Seafort

.christopher. said:


> Wrestling has definitely passed most of us by. That's why it's dying.


Here's the thing to keep in mind. This is almost an alternate universe setting with no fans. You can have a conventional match, or even an ECW, USWA, or SMW style brawl out into the ringside seats...but without fans it comes off as highly phony at worst and antiseptic at best. That's why the most memorable aspect of WrestleMania this year was the Boneyard Match.

AEW's main event would have been a (largely) conventional brawl in a filled arena under normal circumstances. In a worst case scenario, its floor was the Nasty Boys / Harlem Heat brawl at WCW UnCensored. But these are not normal circumstances, and AEW is amping up the "gaga" (as an SMW executive might say) to make up for the lack of the lifeblood of wrestling - fans in attendance. 

Now if in three months they're still doing this in front of a sizeable audience, then it is fair to criticize. And to be honest, the fans in attendance will criticize the gaga live most likely. But for now, AEW and WWE should be increasing the "entertainment" part of wrestling to compensate.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? If someone disagrees with me, i debate. Which is the point of an online forum. Ive never put one person on an ignore list.


Scroll up. 

If by 'debate' you mean trying to convince that person to see it you're way and when they don't, saying all they want is to be in an echo chamber.. Then yeah,sure, you, as well as you're 'buddies' 'debate.'


----------



## RainmakerV2

ripcitydisciple said:


> Scroll up.
> 
> If by 'debate' you mean trying to convince that person to see it you're way and when they don't, saying all they want is to be in an echo chamber.. Then yeah,sure, you, as well as you're 'buddies' 'debate.'



No. If they dont see things my way, we can continue to discuss it. Refusing that discussion and hitting the ignore button is a whole different subject. Ignoring people like The Wood or Cult03 is some wimpy shit. They always have articulate, thought out opinions. You dont have to like it, but ignoring opinions you dont like is the epitome of weakness and wimpyness.


----------



## Aewwe

Clique said:


> The AEW section is more active than the WWE section on this site. It's been like that for a while now.
> 
> I had fun watching this show. I am so grateful for the wildly entertaining matches we have been getting in the Rona era of wrestling.


I'm just a newbie and haven't gone back to much older threads, but I see this thread has 129 different participants, whereas MITB had 114, so very similar numbers in that regard, but DoN has 1400 posts compared to 600 in MITB, so pretty much 2 and a half times as much. It could be more live discussion for AEW whereas WWE events get more review type mosts where one person posts their thoughts in one message.

But yeah, I like watching both, and it's great that they have both been creative and have thought of innovative main events for their PPVs just to differentiate it from the rest of the empty arena stuff.

Really enjoyed last nights card.


----------



## Purple Haze

That was a fantastic PPV, literally every big match delivered and the main event was the most creative match in years.


----------



## rbl85

Aewwe said:


> I'm just a newbie and haven't gone back to much older threads, but I see this thread has 129 different participants, whereas MITB had 114, so very similar numbers in that regard, but DoN has 1400 posts compared to 600 in MITB, so pretty much 2 and a half times as much. It could be more live discussion for AEW whereas WWE events get more review type mosts where one person posts their thoughts in one message.
> 
> But yeah, I like watching both, and it's great that they have both been creative and have thought of innovative main events for their PPVs just to differentiate it from the rest of the empty arena stuff.
> 
> Really enjoyed last nights card.


Wasn't MITB way shorter than DON ?


----------



## Prosper

72 pages holy shit. I haven't seen that much activity on this forum in a long time.


----------



## Klitschko

I enjoyed the show a lot. Ladder match, main event, Cody/Archer, Moxley/Brody MJF/Jungle Boy, Nyla/Shida were all fun matches to me.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Dustin/Spears thing was filler and should not have been booked as such for something people are paying good money for. The Casino Match was mostly horrible and goofy. The ending was just but overall that was a dud. The Mox match was not bad actually. The main event was too long for my taste..parts like Hangman at the bar were fun and other parts were a bit cringe.


----------



## DaSlacker

Seafort said:


> Here's the thing to keep in mind. This is almost an alternate universe setting with no fans. You can have a conventional match, or even an ECW, USWA, or SMW style brawl out into the ringside seats...but without fans it comes off as highly phony at worst and antiseptic at best. That's why the most memorable aspect of WrestleMania this year was the Boneyard Match.
> 
> AEW's main event would have been a (largely) conventional brawl in a filled arena under normal circumstances. In a worst case scenario, its floor was the Nasty Boys / Harlem Heat brawl at WCW UnCensored. But these are not normal circumstances, and AEW is amping up the "gaga" (as an SMW executive might say) to make up for the lack of the lifeblood of wrestling - fans in attendance.
> 
> Now if in three months they're still doing this in front of a sizeable audience, then it is fair to criticize. And to be honest, the fans in attendance will criticize the gaga live most likely. But for now, AEW and WWE should be increasing the "entertainment" part of wrestling to compensate.


Oh they've had some bad luck. WWE deciding to go head-to-head with them and then the nightmare that is a global pandemic. I certainly applaud them for getting creative with Daily's Place and the filming style. The start of Stadium Stampede was in itself visually stunning. But there was still no need to start including supernatural stuff and then winking at the audience during somewhat serious feuds. That (for me) pushes me away from the rest of the product and just as detrimental as Robocop or Chamber of Horrors was to World Championship Wrestling.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Purple Haze said:


> That was a fantastic PPV, literally every big match delivered and the main event was the most creative match in years.


You can't be serious man.

This was the first AEW PPV I watched and honestly I now get why AEW has lost 35-50% of it's viewership since they began running Dynamite on October last year. Way too much comedy acts and bullshit for me. If MJF vs Jungle Boy is the best match of the night, something was done wrong.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Rex Rasslin said:


> You can't be serious man.
> 
> This was the first AEW PPV I watched and honestly I now get why AEW has lost 35-50% of it's viewership since they began running Dynamite on October last year. Way too much comedy acts and bullshit for me. If MJF vs Jungle Boy is the best match of the night, something was done wrong.


What I wouldn't give to hear from those who didn't come back after the first few shows as to why they didn't; I guarantee the answers I'd get would be along these lines.


----------



## PavelGaborik

There was a little too much comedy for my taste but the matches i was looking forward to the most delivered.

Brodie vs Mox turned out much better than I expected..I was fearing another Hager/Mox borefest but we got a genuine very good old fashion brawl that was booked very well.


----------



## Pippen94

El Hammerstone said:


> Apparently, you missed the heaps of praise that was thrown on the MJF-Jungle Boy match, but that's no surprise.


To fall inline with Jim Cornette.
When somebody never misses a show, is the leading poster here in terms of volume & yet is negative about every aspect of product it's easy to spot their motives. At very least for their own health should stop watching.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Pippen94 said:


> To fall inline with Jim Cornette.
> When somebody never misses a show, is the leading poster here in terms of volume & yet is negative about every aspect of product it's easy to spot their motives. At very least for their own health should stop watching.


I don't watch Jim Cornette, but whatever helps the narrative I suppose.


----------



## Klitschko

Question for you guys that have been following the company for a while. So is Double or Nothing considered AEW's wrestlemania?


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> Question for you guys that have been following the company for a while. So is Double or Nothing considered AEW's wrestlemania?


No DON is the 2nd biggest I would say. All Out is the biggest show of the year. We will probably get Mox vs MJF, Hangman Page vs Omega, and Young Bucks vs The Revolt this year which are all WM worthy mega matches for AEW. Hopefully we also get PAC vs Cody for the TNT Title. Sucks that crowds won't be back for all that.


----------



## Ace

DOTL said:


> I agree. He’s able to do the, I’m a heel stuff without making so many winks and nods to the “old school.” I like MJF, and I think he’s the better promo, but I think Sammy does a better job at getting you to hate him, and does it more organically.


 MJF is too much of a try hard, he's getting more annoying in the wrong way than anything. I roll my eyes at a lot of what he does now.


----------



## Geeee

Klitschko said:


> Question for you guys that have been following the company for a while. So is Double or Nothing considered AEW's wrestlemania?


I don't think AEW has established itself enough to have a Wrestlemania. AEW only has 4 PPVs...so they're all kinda equal?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

- penelope ford
-bro now that’s how you build brian cage as an unstoppable beast.
-I want to see luchasarus vs brian cage
-mjf vs jungleboy reminded me why I enjoy wrestling. Selling of the arm, dirty moves, jungleboy showing his courage and honesty. These guys got more and more fatigued and you could feel it by the end – the raw punches, slaps etc. they didn’t need to hit any moves or finishers. That match was almost pure art.
-cody vs archer was boring as hell after mjf vs jungleboy in all honesty
-penelope ford….man
-brodie lee sold that piledriver really well. Thought he was actually hurt
-brodie and moxley got mad chemistry
- I was worried they were gnna end it at the ramp spot. So glad they didn’t. that would’ve been some WWE shit and I’m tired of that
-YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IM CRYING HANGMAN ADAM PAGE RUNNING DOWN GUEVARA WITH A HORSE HOLY FUCK IM ACTUALLY CRYING LMAOOOOOO
-Guevera coming out “I back guys” hand up, massive ovation, misses his ssp. im actually still laughing
-the pool moment is MEME MONEY.
-hangman having drinks with hager what the fuck is going on. This is full on attitude era. Bar fights, pool fights.
-this is full on 200% ridiculous. This is what I want from wrestling in 2020. It’s a fake sport. We know it is. Have some fun.
-Sammy: Leave me alone! 😂


This was a fun PPV. Thoroughly enjoyable. Well done to MJF and Jungleboy for stealing the show with ART disguised as a wrestling match.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> I don't think AEW has established itself enough to have a Wrestlemania. AEW only has 4 PPVs...so they're all kinda equal?


Well DON was the first AEW PPV so i think that it's the number 1 PPV of the company.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

they actually showed the WWE how to book a goofy street fight

no dumb music
full on goofball shit

Whoever booked this has comedic timing ON POINT. Sammy had to be involved with this. I haven't actually laughed so hard in a while. Hangman coming in on a horse was just _italian kiss_


----------



## kyledriver

I enjoyed this show way more than I thought I would. I wasn't even sure I was gonna buy it but sure glad I did.

Ive never laughed so hard during a match, the stampede match was something else, all the little football references were cool too. I honestly didn't want it to end.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> What I wouldn't give to hear from those who didn't come back after the first few shows as to why they didn't; I guarantee the answers I'd get would be along these lines.


Curiosity, I imagine. Probably from those that watch Raw and Smackdown to see what AEW were putting out, only to realise they're too institutionalised to truly like something they're not used to. The same lot that think if it isn't WWE or if you're not performing in WWE, you're nobody. 

But yeah, I too would like to know just for clarification. Still, 800k average pre-Pandemic for a wrestling show that had been on for 5 months was pretty good and not what I'd have expected anyway.


----------



## Erik.

Klitschko said:


> Question for you guys that have been following the company for a while. So is Double or Nothing considered AEW's wrestlemania?


Nah. More Royal Rumble if anything. 

All Out is their Mania.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Nah. More Royal Rumble if anything.
> 
> All Out is their Mania.


I believe in the intro they said that DON was their biggest show of the year.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I believe in the intro they said that DON was their biggest show of the year.


Because they haven't had a bigger show yet this year.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> Because they haven't had a bigger show yet this year.


I mean it's known that DON is their Mania, it's the first PPV of AEW existence


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I mean it's known that DON is their Mania, it's the first PPV of AEW existence


How could it be known if I didn't know that and you have people asking the question? 

Wrestlemania wasn't the first PPV in WWFs history.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I mean it's known that DON is their Mania, it's the first PPV of AEW existence


They have no Mania. They aren't established enough to determine what their biggest show is.

Mania wasn't WWE's first show, it was just consistently their most popular. That's why it became their marquee event.

AEW needs a few more years before we can determine which PPV is their biggest.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> They have no Mania. They aren't established enough to determine what their biggest show is.
> 
> Mania wasn't WWE's first show, it was just consistently their most popular. That's why it became their marquee event.
> 
> AEW needs a few more years before we can determine which PPV is their biggest.


I took the question Like "if we have to determine the equivalent of Mania for AEW which PPV would it be ?"

But of course they have no mania for the moment.


----------



## Pippen94

AEWMoxley said:


> They have no Mania. They aren't established enough to determine what their biggest show is.
> 
> Mania wasn't WWE's first show, it was just consistently their most popular. That's why it became their marquee event.
> 
> AEW needs a few more years before we can determine which PPV is their biggest.


From time wwe went national mania was always the biggest show which was built to.


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> I took the question Like "if we have to determine the equivalent of Mania for AEW which PPV would it be ?"
> 
> But of course they have no mania for the moment.


But the point was that it's too early to determine what their biggest event is. No event has stood out as being significantly bigger than the other. In fact, All Out should completely blow DON out of the water this year.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> But the point was that it's too early to determine what their biggest event is. No event has stood out as being significantly bigger than the other. In fact, All Out should completely blow DON out of the water this year.


You think there will be a crowd for All Out ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> You think there will be a crowd for All Out ?


No, but I'm hoping they decide to go through with their original plans, instead of playing it safe by giving us another filler card just because there's no crowd. If they end up giving us another dud of a card, then of course All Out will be disappointing too. But that would be a mistake.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Yeah I don't there's an established yearly biggest event yet. With this whole virus mess it's gonna delay that. If they're able to, grow to launch a show in the Jax football stadium? It may be at All Out or DON though. Just not in the immediate future
with the virus mess.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

rbl85 said:


> You think there will be a crowd for All Out ?


Possibly a limited crowd. I don't think we'll be seeing packed arenas yet by then.


----------



## rbl85

AEWMoxley said:


> No, but I'm hoping they decide to go through with their original plans, instead of playing it safe by *giving us another filler card just because there's no crowd*. If they end up giving us another dud of a card, then of course All Out will be disappointing too. But that would be a mistake.


Cody said that last night card was at 90% wha it was supposed to be before the pandemic.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

BigCy said:


> Since no one will answer your question about why the stuff from Stadium Stampede I will attempt to based on conversations I've had with fans and my own experiences and observations. I think very similar to you in that pro wrestling has changed into almost something else entirely so my post will be from an analytical perspective and not because I actually like that stuff. That being said...
> 
> Since around the mid-late 2000's Pro Wrestling has started a shift into niche nerd culture and over time it's mostly nerds now who enjoy most types of Pro Wrestling, I'm not saying nerds are horrible people or lesser people than anyone else, I like nerds and have a couple friends who are nerds. That being said nerds tend to find over the top stuff or things that make fun of itself funny, this is their type of sense of humor, they like zany and silly things, many also see pro wrestling as performance art and will talk about it as such so that mindset alone they don't try to take it too seriously, they see it as a "good time" with athletic performers and like a lot of the "wink wink nudge nudge" moments.
> 
> Since this shift, many of the casuals and true diehard "wrestling" fans saw how nerdy it was getting and checked out over time, nerds are a large subculture but the casual subculture is larger, the fans who like "wrasslin'" still exist but most of the main promotions cater to nerd culture now, this is part of the reason for decline in overall ratings, the "wrasslin'" fans and the casuals checked it out. If it were my promotion I would find ways to cater to all 3 markets to usher in a large boom again and not just cater to the medium sized subculture most promotions cater to now (nerds.)
> 
> It's not wrestling per se that is the problem but more just the promotions out there that mostly cater to this nerd subculture. This is why NJPW is about the only wrestling I watch, it caters more to the traditional pro wrestling crowd and only has small pieces for nerds and casuals, it's treated more like a sport and has stories that make sense. They have occasional comedy relief but it's actually funny most of the time.
> 
> Check out NJPW if you haven't (currently on hiatus unfortunately) because since you and I have similar mindsets this is about the only promotion that can satisfy the itch you crave. They have a few minor problems imo but those problems are pretty small, but no promotion will be perfect. Hope that analysis helped somewhat.


Thank you.

Great analysis and probably explains why I'm just not into it. I'm not really a guy that is into nerd culture and view wrestling more as a sport (Or sports entertainment), I've had people in my life going crazy about shows like the Big Bang Theory as well that I just don't get either.



Pippen94 said:


> To fall inline with Jim Cornette.
> When somebody never misses a show, is the leading poster here in terms of volume & yet is negative about every aspect of product it's easy to spot their motives. At very least for their own health should stop watching.


How would we know how Cornette feels about the show when the show hasn't been talked about yet?


----------



## AEWMoxley

rbl85 said:


> Cody said that last night card was at 90% wha it was supposed to be before the pandemic.


That 10% would have made all the difference, because it would have given us a legitimate title match and main event (Moxley vs MJF) and you wouldn't have Brodie Lee competing in a world title match that everyone on the planet knew the outcome to.


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ve always thought of All Out/All In as their big annual show since it’s really the show that started it all in 2018.

Now, AEW has never really actively campaigned which show is their biggest and maybe with their mindset, they never will.


----------



## PhilThePain

TD Stinger said:


> I’ve always thought of All Out/All In as their big annual show since it’s really the show that started it all in 2018.
> 
> Now, AEW has never really actively campaigned which show is their biggest and maybe with their mindset, they never will.


That's an interesting thought.

WrestleMania is WWE's oldest recurring yearly event and it's their biggest show of the year. They promote it as such and do everything for it and people buy into it. The history is there. They do the most for WrestleMania and in the last few years, they've been getting away with promoting the WrestleMania brand itself to sell the event, not so much the card. But what sets WrestleMania apart from other PPVs that they occasionally hold in stadiums like SummerSlam and the Royal Rumble? Why can they fill up a stadium for WrestleMania with a bad card and not for Money in the Bank with a good card which is an arguably more exciting event?

Then on the other side of the coin, you have TNA, who promoted Bound For Glory as their biggest event of the year... for some reason. Like they just decided out of the blue that Bound For Glory was it. It wasn't their first ever PPV or anything like that. "TNA needs their biggest event of the year! We need our WrestleMania!" "Uhhh... go with Bound For Glory".

I don't think AEW should choose what their biggest event is, be it All In/All Out (All In having predated the existence of AEW itself) or Double or Nothing (their actual first event). If they can book a big event they should just do it. Heck, you can argue that the Jericruise is it. People not only travel for it, but they have to book a whole week off to attend it and party.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> How would we know how Cornette feels about the show when the show hasn't been talked about yet?


You did not get the talking points memo from him last night? No one could possibly criticize or not like something AEW presents unless we are told not to like it by Cornette.


----------



## Pippen94

Stadium match was amazing - don't know how you can go back to regular matches after that. This is the future!


----------



## Pippen94

Lheurch said:


> You did not get the talking points memo from him last night? No one could possibly criticize or not like something AEW presents unless we are told not to like it by Cornette.


Like Cornette has never praised these two or straight wrestling


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Like Cornette has never praised these two or straight wrestling


My point was there was obviously plenty to criticize about last night's show without hearing anything from someone else first. We all have eyes and ears.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Lheurch said:


> My point was there was obviously plenty to criticize about last night's show without hearing anything from someone else first. We all have eyes and ears.


Nope, we are all forced to await further instruction; Cornette is the only person in the world who genuinely dislikes this stuff after all.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> Like Cornette has never praised these two or straight wrestling


Have you ever thought that maybe Cornette gains fans because people agree with his viewpoint instead of people just adopting his viewpoint for seemingly no reason?

I've always enjoyed straight wrestling and the realism of wrestling so upon finding a funny podcast that aligns with my views I became a fan. I didn't just randomly turn on the Jim Cornette podcast one day as a fan of the silliness of pro wrestling and let the man change my mind.

Also, I've disagreed with Cornette on quite a few things. For example he thought the Cody Rhodes angle where he ran over the barricade was fine whilst I thought it was awful. He's probably totally fine with Cody winning the TNT Title as well whilst I thought Archer should have won.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe Cornette gains fans because people agree with his viewpoint instead of people just adopting his viewpoint for seemingly no reason?
> 
> I've always enjoyed straight wrestling and the realism of wrestling so upon finding a funny podcast that aligns with my views I became a fan. I didn't just randomly turn on the Jim Cornette podcast one day as a fan of the silliness of pro wrestling and let the man change my mind.
> 
> Also, I've disagreed with Cornette on quite a few things. For example he thought the Cody Rhodes angle where he ran over the barricade was fine whilst I thought it was awful. He's probably totally fine with Cody winning the TNT Title as well whilst I thought Archer should have won.


Wait, you disagree with something AEW did AND something Cornette thinks? That does not compute in my black and white bubble!


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Have you ever thought that maybe Cornette gains fans because people agree with his viewpoint instead of people just adopting his viewpoint for seemingly no reason?
> 
> I've always enjoyed straight wrestling and the realism of wrestling so upon finding a funny podcast that aligns with my views I became a fan. I didn't just randomly turn on the Jim Cornette podcast one day as a fan of the silliness of pro wrestling and let the man change my mind.
> 
> Also, I've disagreed with Cornette on quite a few things. For example he thought the Cody Rhodes angle where he ran over the barricade was fine whilst I thought it was awful. He's probably totally fine with Cody winning the TNT Title as well whilst I thought Archer should have won.


If you're a Cornette fan why would you watch aew? Like somebody who likes country music going to rap concert.


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> If you're a Cornette fan why would you watch aew? Like somebody who likes country music going to rap concert.


You apparently have not ever listened to anything Cornette has ever said. He has praised many, many things AEW has done. You do realize some things on a show can be good, and others bad right? Ever had a favorite TV show have a character you hated or a storyline you detested???


----------



## Pippen94

Lheurch said:


> You apparently have not ever listened to anything Cornette has ever said. He has praised many, many things AEW has done. You do realize some things on a show can be good, and others bad right? Ever had a favorite TV show have a character you hated or a storyline you detested???


If I hated the show as much as you guys I wouldn't watch - but I think we all know why you guys are here.


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> If I hated the show as much as you guys I wouldn't watch - but I think we all know why you guys are here.


Way to avoid addressing the point I made and then attacking a strawman. Most of us have been here much longer than you have. It must be fun to argue against a point that might be made by one person on here (the guy who says he is done watching every show every week, then comes back the next week) and apply that position to everyone else who has well thought out opinions and criticisms. Again, have you loved every character, every plot point, and every episode of your favorite TV shows? No? Well then, you seem to be agreeing with us much more than you realize.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> If I hated the show as much as you guys I wouldn't watch - but I think we all know why you guys are here.


Just go through the previous pages. We've all explained a heap of times that we enjoy certain parts and dislike certain parts.


----------



## DaSlacker

Pippen94 said:


> If you're a Cornette fan why would you watch aew? Like somebody who likes country music going to rap concert.


In fairness it was Khan who this time last year selling it as a alternative to WWE. 'Identified as a sport', a sports presentation which would draw from MMA and Boxing. "Cover the Sport of Wrestling" and bring back fans.

But they've got Orange Cassidy playing the clown in a fight with 8 guys for a title opportunity. Physically weak guys taking ridiculous amounts of punishment. Matt Hardy breaking the forth wall. A seeming contentment to hover around 800,00 fans.

Nothing wrong with being a TV-14 version of WWE. But it's not the industry was sold.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Maybe AEW doesn't need to have One Annual Supershow. There isn't a UFCMania where Dana White holds off on Conor v Khabib waiting for the big show to come around. It's the matches themselves that dictate how big a show is gonna be and I quite like that because then you avoid the issue with WWE where they'll try to pass off something random like Sheamus vs Jack Swagger for the World Heavyweight championship as a big time supercard match or something 

But I also don't mind the traditional pro wrestling idea of a Supershow. I just think things could be more bolder and more experimental


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Cult03 said:


> Did you enjoy the Dustin vs Spears match?


I did, but I think it probably should have been on TV rather than PPV.


----------



## Jman55

Pippen94 said:


> If I hated the show as much as you guys I wouldn't watch - but I think we all know why you guys are here.


You replied to someone who has proven time and again they like the show and just have certain things in it (particularly the Bucks and Marko Stunt from what I remember) that they are not a fan of. You are just as bad as the people you try and campaign against in terms of generalising people. They generalise the positive people as AEW sycophants who will praise the ground they walk on sure and its annoying cause though those obviously exist it's not all of us, but here you are generalising anyone who says something negative as some Cornette loyalists who just watch to complain and that's just as annoying and only fuels further dumb "us vs them" style mentalities.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the right guys and gals won the important matches imo. cody needed to win to give the belt legitimacy, you don't build a new star by giving him a belt no one has heard of. and mox & shida obviously were correct choices.
ppl complaining about spears being a comedy midcarder but this is a step up from his wwe days.


----------



## Dizzie

Good PPV, most matches entertained me, the main event was probably the best thing I've seen since the first season of lucha underground.

Watching the bar scene and fight between hager and hangman and then comparing it with wwe mitb where they had a food fight does make ya realize one show is more catered to an adult audience and the other to a pre-teen audience.

The title match delivered above what I was expecting.

Mjf and jungle boy put on a great match.

Women's match was good.

The archer/cody match was good.

Whilst the ladder match was a cluster it was still a fun watch, I have to say though it could have done without the outside interference and also orange Cassidy's schtick is really growing old now and just prefer to not see him on aew anymore.


----------



## bdon

Finally getting around to posting my thoughts. It being the holiday weekend, my son was at the cabin with his grand parents, so I waited to watch. I wanted to be fully surprised by any debuts or heel turns when we watched together.

Ladder Match- This is why you shouldn’t put this many guys in a Ladder Match. There’s too many moments of “dead air” for most parties in the match. I like Orange Cassidy. While stupid in the grander scheme of things, the guy is in tune with his character and has a good sense of comedic timing.

Not a fan of Brian Cage debuting here. He stands no chance of beating Moxley, and I hate the thought of these monsters being built up very well to only be fed to the bigger stars. I like seeing heels (I’m assuming Cage is a heel given Taz’s ominous look and in-ring history) getting over on the faces. Once he loses to Moxley, I hope Cody and Khan write something meaningful for him, otherwise he signed to job out like Spears

Even with all of my complaints, the match was “fun”. Doesn’t mean I wouldn’t have preferred to see a more serious ladder match. 

Archer vs Cody...fuck me slowly with a chainsaw. They actually had Cody go over this big, badass motherfucker. We have no reason to believe this story will continue. We have no reason to believe they have anything story wise for Archer going forward. That was a decisive win. Archer was built perfectly, star quality presence, and now he is just dead in the water.

Will be interesting to see if they can prove me wrong and bring Archer out Wednesday with another hot angle moving forward. I suppose you could use Archer’s presence to build one of the younger stars on the roster, but ideally, Archer isn’t done with Cody.

MJF vs Jungle Boy- God these two have such great chemistry. You can tell they have put in a lot of hours together. This has such great contrasting styles. I loved every single bit of this and found myself genuinely unsure who would be eating the L here. Lots of great sequences in this match. I can’t say enough about how great these two are together. I hope they grow each other’s star power and have career long rivalry together.

I’m not an MJF mark, but he could really help Jungle Boy work on his mic skills and JB could help MJF in-ring. Shit was really, really good. 4 stars easily.

Shida vs Nyla Rose- Decent enough match. Really like both. Shida showing emotion was awesome. Think I heard her call Nyla a bitch, hah

Mox vs Brodie- I both loved and hated this one. You can tell they have great chemistry. One of the better Mox matches. The built-in chemistry allowed Mox to flow better and not feel like he was just stumbling around the ring to get to the next spot.

They did telegraph the table spot off the steps and the ramp spot, but this was a good match, even if predictable. Again going back to my theme, I get why Brodie was pushed into this match and took the L, but I don’t like seeing these big monsters take L’s so early in their AEW careers.

Stadium Stampede- Ok, this shit is stupid...fun. I could have enjoyed a serious approach, but fuck it, I’m going to roll with this one.

Matt Hardy’s shit needs to fuck off. They tried to explain away the teleportation, so what will be the explanation for coming out of the water with V1 Matt Hardy and suddenly wearing a T-shirt?

The rest of the goofy shit worked with me. Hager and Hangman sharing a drink before fighting was predictable. Kenny having a glass of milk while pouring a shot for Page is good stuff.

The camera crew really needs props again. They nailed the shots perfectly. This is the only way I can handle a cinematic match. Sammy Guevara’s face when he hears the utility vehicle and “not again”.

Great shit. I don’t like Matt Hardy, but the rest, I can overlook and just have fun with it. Not sure who put all of this together, but they’re geniuses with a great eye for television.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

75 pages and over 1,400 posts

wrestleforum owners must be loving AEW right about now


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 75 pages and over 1,400 posts
> 
> wrestleforum owners must be loving AEW right about now


AEW is actually setting forums on fire; the other, more positive forum is a stark contrast to this place.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> AEW is actually setting forums on fire; the other, more positive forum is a stark contrast to this place.


yah, i am sticking my head in there too every now and again

twitter too - AEW was trending top in 2 spots during DON


----------



## RapShepard

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Maybe AEW doesn't need to have One Annual Supershow. There isn't a UFCMania where Dana White holds off on Conor v Khabib waiting for the big show to come around. It's the matches themselves that dictate how big a show is gonna be and I quite like that because then you avoid the issue with WWE where they'll try to pass off something random like Sheamus vs Jack Swagger for the World Heavyweight championship as a big time supercard match or something
> 
> But I also don't mind the traditional pro wrestling idea of a Supershow. I just think things could be more bolder and more experimental


Yeah but it's well known that international fight week and the New Years card are 2 card they generally try to go really hard for.


----------



## bdon

So, anyone here willing to answer my previously mentioned question: in what ways are the Inner Circle and Elite coming out of this feud “better”? Matt Hardy was made to be a star, but after that match, which I enjoyed and overlooked a lot of dumb stuff, I don’t see anyone that had any character progression or growth. Maybe Sammy “looks” more like a star for taking some awesome looking bumps, but his character isn’t any better for this feud.

What was the point in all of this bullshit, self-indulgent Matt Hardy BS, other than letting Hardy suck his own dick to prove WWE were wrong about his ideas.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

bdon said:


> So, anyone here willing to answer my previously mentioned question: in what ways are the Inner Circle and Elite coming out of this feud “better”? Matt Hardy was made to be a star, but after that match, which I enjoyed and overlooked a lot of dumb stuff, I don’t see anyone that had any character progression or growth. Maybe Sammy “looks” more like a star for taking some awesome looking bumps, but his character isn’t any better for this feud.
> 
> What was the point in all of this bullshit, self-indulgent Matt Hardy BS, other than letting Hardy suck his own dick to prove WWE were wrong about his ideas.


I feel Sammy actually looks the worst out of all this. Gets beaten up by Matt Hardy two weeks in a row, loses to Matt, takes the fall in the big Stadium Stampede match. Sure, he looks good being in the ring with such huge stars but it also makes him look like he can't hang with them which is pretty detrimental to him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, there will apparently be an Inner Circle pep rally this week, which sounds corny on it's own, but shouldn't something like this follow an Inner Circle, oh I don't know, win?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> So, there will apparently be an Inner Circle pep rally this week, which sounds corny on it's own, but shouldn't something like this follow an Inner Circle, oh I don't know, win?


aren't pep rallies meant to increase spirits and enthusiasm? they just lost. their spirit is likely low. a pep rally makes sense.


----------



## AEWMoxley

El Hammerstone said:


> Inner Circle pep rally


Yikes. 

These guys used to be a cool and dominant group. Now after getting their shit kicked in by one guy, doing all those Bubbly Bunch skits, and this pep rally, they look like geeks.


----------



## El Hammerstone

optikk sucks said:


> aren't pep rallies meant to increase spirits and enthusiasm? they just lost. their spirit is likely low. a pep rally makes sense.


I'd rather the top heel faction in the company be angry about losing such a high stakes matchup that has been months in the making.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> So, anyone here willing to answer my previously mentioned question: in what ways are the Inner Circle and Elite coming out of this feud “better”? Matt Hardy was made to be a star, but after that match, which I enjoyed and overlooked a lot of dumb stuff, I don’t see anyone that had any character progression or growth. Maybe Sammy “looks” more like a star for taking some awesome looking bumps, but his character isn’t any better for this feud.
> 
> What was the point in all of this bullshit, self-indulgent Matt Hardy BS, other than letting Hardy suck his own dick to prove WWE were wrong about his ideas.


I think they just wanted to do a cinematic wrestling match because WWE did a bunch of them and they figured they could do a better one, or at least a different kind of one.

And I guess...it sets up Blood and Guts as a rubber match between Inner Circle and Elite?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> I'd rather the top heel faction in the company be angry about losing such a high stakes matchup that has been months in the making.


yeah that's fair enough, i'd probably agree with you about that.


----------



## Erik.

The pep rally is definitely going to be festival of friendship II and Sammy is going to get a beat down.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I feel Sammy actually looks the worst out of all this. Gets beaten up by Matt Hardy two weeks in a row, loses to Matt, takes the fall in the big Stadium Stampede match. Sure, he looks good being in the ring with such huge stars but it also makes him look like he can't hang with them which is pretty detrimental to him.


That’s what I was suggesting. He looks great for the bumps, but kayfabe/character-wise and story progression, he is none the better. 



El Hammerstone said:


> I'd rather the top heel faction in the company be angry about losing such a high stakes matchup that has been months in the making.


Pep rally sounds like a Jericho idea for some comedy BS. I hope they can start to take this show seriously again soon enough. We get it, the pandemic put plans on hold, and y’all went the safe route in terms of storytelling.

You can stop the stupid shit now. Jericho bored and ready to bounce now that he is no longer champion..? I could see this being a part of the issue.


Geeee said:


> I think they just wanted to do a cinematic wrestling match because WWE did a bunch of them and they figured they could do a better one, or at least a different kind of one.
> 
> And I guess...it sets up Blood and Guts as a rubber match between Inner Circle and Elite?


Well, I’m glad you can admit they didn’t really put much story and character progression into this. Which goes back to my main gripe the last few weeks: this has been all about Matt Hardy showing WWE his cinematic plans. Plans which force Sammy Guevara and Santana and Ortiz to do the job for him, for Jericho and Cody and Schiavonne and Omega to pretend the motherfucker actually teleported, for Santana and Ortiz to play along like they can see the MATTer of Facts, etc. Full on “sports entertainment”, which fucking sucks.

I liked the match as I already knew to expect the dumbest of shit, but point proven, can we not get back to serious wrestling now?


----------



## RiverFenix

What were the real stakes for the match though? Inner Circle originally was to protect Jericho's title. Now IC and The Elite feud over ego. Jericho had his birthday bash shit before as well. 

I hope something comes from it other than some comedy segment. No rumors of a replacement or new member though. Guevara would seem to be the obvious one to boot and replace as he's been eating pins and could possibly break off for a singles push BUT he's so damn good with Jericho would be be too soon? Also if he's kicked out does he become a face when he's just starting to get comfortable with the character work of being a heel past simply sticking his tongue out. 

Getting kicked out and being a rival to IC but still a cocky heel could work if that was possible. I've said in the past he'd be a great candidate to be managed by Vickie Guerrero, as long as she learned to moderate her OTT Cougar antics. Could be part Eddie and Chyna (Mamacita) and part Savage and Scary Sherri.

Who would be a good new young guy replacement? Or so a different way and bring in EC3 in a couple months.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully, the pep rally is just a way to set up Jericho's next storyline.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

AEWMoxley said:


> Yikes.
> 
> These guys used to be a cool and dominant group. Now after getting their shit kicked in by one guy, doing all those Bubbly Bunch skits, and this pep rally, they look like geeks.


This.

It will be comedy bullshit with one or two tiny parts of seriousness. Inner Circle have gone from throwing guys off stages and hiring thugs to take care of business to dancing on international television, smashing up drones and now a pep rally.

AEW is force feeding comedy down their TV audiences throats. They best hope the majority of the fans love the comedy stuff or that 700k rating might just continue to drop.


----------



## DaSlacker

I think the comedy stuff works perfectly for Chris and Sammy. So-so for Ortiz and Santana. It pulls Jake Hager down a rung, after being a fairly believable enforcer for six months. Might have been better if the Inner Circle had a sixth member (e.g Matt brought in as a heel) and Jake was used on a very part time basis.



Chip Chipperson said:


> This.
> 
> It will be comedy bullshit with one or two tiny parts of seriousness. Inner Circle have gone from throwing guys off stages and hiring thugs to take care of business to dancing on international television, smashing up drones and now a pep rally.
> 
> AEW is force feeding comedy down their TV audiences throats. They best hope the majority of the fans love the comedy stuff or that 700k rating might just continue to drop.


First rule of comedy is never force it, otherwise it's only funny in a archaic kinda way. That's why WWE's style of comedy feels like something from a 1950's TV show.


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> Hopefully, the pep rally is just a way to set up Jericho's next storyline.


Jericho vs Sammy would be fun.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> Jericho vs Sammy would be fun.


This needs to happen eventually; factions are created to be split after all. However, it's too soon for something like this; Sammy needs some momentum going into something like this.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chip Chipperson said:


> This.
> 
> It will be comedy bullshit with one or two tiny parts of seriousness. Inner Circle have gone from throwing guys off stages and hiring thugs to take care of business to dancing on international television, smashing up drones and now a pep rally.
> 
> AEW is force feeding comedy down their TV audiences throats. They best hope the majority of the fans love the comedy stuff or that 700k rating might just continue to drop.


how do you know it's force feeding? maybe the comedy segments get ratings pops. In which case, they are giving people what they want. If you consider that OC is a ratings draw, then maybe they're not doing any force feeding. 

You might want something. But it might not be what the general population want.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> This needs to happen eventually; factions are created to be split after all. However, it's too soon for something like this; Sammy needs some momentum going into something like this.


I think the seeds will be planted on Wednesday - maybe belittling. But it's giving me strong festival of friendship vibes.

Don't have to have a match right away - could perhaps lead to Sammy vs Hager where he steals a win and then All Out is Sammy vs Jericho in 3 months time.

If that happens along with MJF/Moxley - it could really be a star making PPV for them. Along with whatever Hangman is doing.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lay the seeds for Guevara being scapegoated. But then always pull back. Have Sammy win the TNT #1 Contender Battle Royale to buy him some time in good graces, only then to see him lose to Cody. Sammy really should be selling the OWA spot though and not compete for a few weeks. 

Maybe instead Guevara could be looking to prove himself to Jericho and get revenge on Tyson for him 9 years later - only to get knocked out as well.


----------



## One Shed

I have not had the energy to post my full thoughts on the PPV. The Matt Hardy pool stuff just killed the whole main event for me. They went out of their way to try and explain the dumb "teleportation" stuff only to do this? Are they going to say he was wearing multiple sets of clothes the entire time like dumb Santino wearing all the NY team jerseys? It hurts me a lot as someone who is a big fan of Matt Hardy from back in the day. I was expecting them to pull him out of the water once to reveal he had morphed into Vince Russo. They need one booker and they need it badly. Someone has to be able to say NO to some of these dumb ideas. One of the things that keeps me going on AEW is at least the top of the card was mostly serious with Jericho, who can do good comedy and has proven that for decades. But the Inner Circle is quickly becoming an unfunny joke, which is so disappointing. It sucks to see the Bucks' and apparently Matt Hardy's mentalities winning on what to do in matches.


----------



## bdon

I’m sure Jericho has enough clout to say no to the dumb shit. Stop making excuses for him.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> I’m sure Jericho has enough clout to say no to the dumb shit. Stop making excuses for him.


Yeah, I agree with you, it is just so disappointing considering he actually knows how to do good comedy. It may be like you said earlier, he may just be riding out the end of his deal now that he is no longer champ. I am not sure. It just baffles me that they have so many good minds for the business on payroll there and we get the product we get.


----------



## bdon

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I agree with you, it is just so disappointing considering he actually knows how to do good comedy. It may be like you said earlier, he may just be riding out the end of his deal now that he is no longer champ. I am not sure. It just baffles me that they have so many good minds for the business on payroll there and we get the product we get.


The pandemic put them in straight “fuck it” mode. Only Cody was receiving good booking ideas. The rest were treated like shit comedy acts. Khan asking Kenny to do a tag team match with Nakazawa like their DDT days. The Bubbly Bunch bullshit. Kenny jobbing to Santana and Ortiz who aren’t allowed to get offense on Matt Hardy for whatever fucking reason.

They killed whatever seriousness the shows had, and I am now afraid they can never get that back. Canny unscramble the egg.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> The pandemic put them in straight “fuck it” mode. Only Cody was receiving good booking ideas. The rest were treated like shit comedy acts. Khan asking Kenny to do a tag team match with Nakazawa like their DDT days. The Bubbly Bunch bullshit. Kenny jobbing to Santana and Ortiz who aren’t allowed to get offense on Matt Hardy for whatever fucking reason.
> 
> They killed whatever seriousness the shows had, and I am now afraid they can never get that back. Canny unscramble the egg.


Do we know for sure Khan asked Kenny to do that? You might be wanting to excuse Kenny the way I wanted to excuse Jericho. Kenny certainly has more power in the company than Jericho does. They have proven they can be innovative in some ways during the pandemic, especially with the guys around the ring. I do not think Nak would be there if not for Kenny. To me, he is clearly doing his friend a favor, to the detriment of the audience. He also apparently believes in non-science like cupping so I lost respect for him there too.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Lheurch said:


> Do we know for sure Khan asked Kenny to do that? You might be wanting to excuse Kenny the way I wanted to excuse Jericho. Kenny certainly has more power in the company than Jericho does. They have proven they can be innovative in some ways during the pandemic, especially with the guys around the ring. I do not think Nak would be there if not for Kenny. To me, he is clearly doing his friend a favor, to the detriment of the audience. He also apparently believes in non-science like cupping so I lost respect for him there too.


Reports came out (from the wrestlers themselves) about Tony Khan writing that string of shows in a matter of minutes, so...


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> Reports came out (from the wrestlers themselves) about Tony Khan writing that string of shows in a matter of minutes, so...


Fair enough, but that just makes it a larger problem.


----------



## bdon

Lheurch said:


> Fair enough, but that just makes it a larger problem.


Kenny could have easily said no, much like Jericho. We KNOW Kenny don’t give a shit to do goofy stuff if it entertains himself. Jericho doing this goofy shit comes as something new-ish.

As I have said since November, Jericho is the only one with a voice loud enough and knowledgeable enough to act as a leader here. Kenny and the Bucks are goofy. Khan is a bit of a money mark and letting Cody only book himself wisely, even to the detriment of the other EVPs, Moxley, and Jericho. Jericho is the only person that can rally the troops and demand they do better, but he seems to already be in fuck it mode himself and just riding out the days until his next hiatus.


----------



## El Hammerstone

bdon said:


> Kenny could have easily said no, much like Jericho. We KNOW Kenny don’t give a shit to do goofy stuff if it entertains himself. Jericho doing this goofy shit comes as something new-ish.
> 
> As I have said since November, Jericho is the only one with a voice loud enough and knowledgeable enough to act as a leader here. Kenny and the Bucks are goofy. Khan is a bit of a money mark and letting Cody only book himself wisely, even to the detriment of the other EVPs, Moxley, and Jericho. Jericho is the only person that can rally the troops and demand they do better, but he seems to already be in fuck it mode himself and just riding out the days until his next hiatus.


Every single one of them is to blame in some regard.


----------



## Pippen94

Lheurch said:


> I have not had the energy to post my full thoughts on the PPV. The Matt Hardy pool stuff just killed the whole main event for me. They went out of their way to try and explain the dumb "teleportation" stuff only to do this? Are they going to say he was wearing multiple sets of clothes the entire time like dumb Santino wearing all the NY team jerseys? It hurts me a lot as someone who is a big fan of Matt Hardy from back in the day. I was expecting them to pull him out of the water once to reveal he had morphed into Vince Russo. They need one booker and they need it badly. Someone has to be able to say NO to some of these dumb ideas. One of the things that keeps me going on AEW is at least the top of the card was mostly serious with Jericho, who can do good comedy and has proven that for decades. But the Inner Circle is quickly becoming an unfunny joke, which is so disappointing. It sucks to see the Bucks' and apparently Matt Hardy's mentalities winning on what to do in matches.


Pool spot was great - made Matt Hardy's 3,000 year old man gimmick bear able. Main Event was fantastic.


----------



## Pippen94

DaSlacker said:


> I think the comedy stuff works perfectly for Chris and Sammy. So-so for Ortiz and Santana. It pulls Jake Hager down a rung, after being a fairly believable enforcer for six months. Might have been better if the Inner Circle had a sixth member (e.g Matt brought in as a heel) and Jake was used on a very part time basis.
> 
> 
> 
> First rule of comedy is never force it, otherwise it's only funny in a archaic kinda way. That's why WWE's style of comedy feels like something from a 1950's TV show.


Jake looked like a bad ass drinking at bar & brawling around pool table


----------



## Marbar

I love AEW butt Matt Hardy is a cancer. If anything should be deleted in AEW it's him. Brodie Lee needs to disband the joke that is the Dark Order now that he lost to Moxley and not one of them were anywhere to be found. Archer losing to Cody was utter bs. Hopefully they don't bury Cage or the Death Triangle once Pac returns like they did with Lance. At least Shida beat the joke that was the women's champion. Can't wait for Britt to return. Love the Cowboy shit. I watched a rerun of MLW last night and wait for this ... not every match was 20 minutes. Maybe these boobs booking this crap should step back and learn from those before them. Get rid of all the comedy and give the IC their balls back.


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lay the seeds for Guevara being scapegoated. But then always pull back. Have Sammy win the TNT #1 Contender Battle Royale to buy him some time in good graces, only then to see him lose to Cody. Sammy really should be selling the OWA spot though and not compete for a few weeks.
> 
> Maybe instead Guevara could be looking to prove himself to Jericho and get revenge on Tyson for him 9 years later - only to get knocked out as well.


Maybe too early but I can see it down the line - a tag title run for the sex gods could before that


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Pool spot was great - made Matt Hardy's 3,000 year old man gimmick bear able. Main Event was fantastic.


No, it was horrible. The pool spot was beyond insulting people's basic intelligence.


----------



## Swan-San

I really hate matt hardys bs, he should be in the midcard.


----------



## Pippen94

optikk sucks said:


> how do you know it's force feeding? maybe the comedy segments get ratings pops. In which case, they are giving people what they want. If you consider that OC is a ratings draw, then maybe they're not doing any force feeding.
> 
> You might want something. But it might not be what the general population want.


Decline in wrestling popularity in past decade shows what traditionalists here want is not what general population want. Format is tired & stale. Going forward we'll see more stuff like the main event at this ppv. Reaction of haters almost as entertaining as match.


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> Decline in wrestling popularity in past decade shows what traditionalists here want is not what general population want. Format is tired & stale. Going forward we'll see more stuff like the main event at this ppv. Reaction of haters almost as entertaining as match.


The more they do the goofy stuff you are praising, the greater the ratings decline will be.


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> Kenny could have easily said no, much like Jericho. We KNOW Kenny don’t give a shit to do goofy stuff if it entertains himself. Jericho doing this goofy shit comes as something new-ish.
> 
> As I have said since November, Jericho is the only one with a voice loud enough and knowledgeable enough to act as a leader here. Kenny and the Bucks are goofy. Khan is a bit of a money mark and letting Cody only book himself wisely, even to the detriment of the other EVPs, Moxley, and Jericho. Jericho is the only person that can rally the troops and demand they do better, but he seems to already be in fuck it mode himself and just riding out the days until his next hiatus.


Yeah, it is pretty clear Tony is going to let all the different cooks make their own dishes, which makes for a schizophrenic product. So far, no one with a good mind for the business is stepping up to counter that. Jericho kept the upper card together for awhile, but is definitely on mental vacation now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think the IC will go into mid-card, wacky type roles for a bit - that whole deal obvs sells and Jericho is a meme machine - alongside Sammy now

maybe le Sex Gods go after the tag titles or Sammy gets in contention for the TNT

regardless, for the short term, IC’s spot at the top of the heel pile is at and end for now - IMO of course


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Pippen94 said:


> Decline in wrestling popularity in past decade shows what traditionalists here want is not what general population want. Format is tired & stale. Going forward we'll see more stuff like the main event at this ppv. Reaction of haters almost as entertaining as match.


Exactly. A fresh approach is needed. Something to attract the Zoomers and Boomers. We are the ones that grew up on attitude era - zoomers not really. A step above the attitude era is required. That means larger than life characters, comedy, car crash tele, blood and guts. But with an approach that attracts people who have grown up on the internet basically. Any viewer is one step away from finding out wrestling isn’t real. Athleticism will attract NOBODY. 

WWE moved away from this and that’s why their ratings are in the toilet. With their reduction in viewership, stranglehold on talent etc , you can easily see why wrestling is in the state it’s in.


----------



## One Shed

optikk sucks said:


> Exactly. A fresh approach is needed. Something to attract the Zoomers and Boomers. We are the ones that grew up on attitude era - zoomers not really. A step above the attitude era is required. That means larger than life characters, comedy, car crash tele, blood and guts. But with an approach that attracts people who have grown up on the internet basically. Any viewer is one step away from finding out wrestling isn’t real. Athleticism will attract NOBODY.
> 
> WWE moved away from this and that’s why their ratings are in the toilet. With their reduction in viewership, stranglehold on talent etc , you can easily see why wrestling is in the state it’s in.


We DO need a fresh approach, but not Russo levels of mind-numbing stupid like the pool segment. And if the approach is to hot shot everything, it may work for a couple years and then die, like what happened last time. I am all for comedy, but not stupid. A poorly written movie or show with a bad director is going to suck even if you hire the best actors.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Lheurch said:


> We DO need a fresh approach, but not Russo levels of mind-numbing stupid like the pool segment. And if the approach is to hot shot everything, it may work for a couple years and then die, like what happened last time. I am all for comedy, but not stupid. A poorly written movie or show with a bad director is going to suck even if you hire the best actors.


nobody asked for backwards pole matches or any shit like that btw. if that's your idea of what i talk about when i mean "fresh" then you may have a very narrow minded viewpoint of what fresh could entail.


----------



## One Shed

optikk sucks said:


> nobody asked for backwards pole matches or any shit like that btw. if that's your idea of what i talk about when i mean "fresh" then you may have a very narrow minded viewpoint of what fresh could entail.


No, I mentioned specifically something they did which was dumb, and I agreed with you they need a fresh approach. They seemed to be headed in more of a good direction until Matt Hardy showed up, which is too bad because I was a big fan of his back in the day.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Lheurch said:


> No, I mentioned specifically something they did which was dumb, and I agreed with you they need a fresh approach. They seemed to be headed in more of a good direction until Matt Hardy showed up, which is too bad because I was a big fan of his back in the day.


Matt Hardy's broken gimmick is legit trash so i'm not even going to try to defend him lol.

The way I try and define if something is good or not is by reimagining the gimmick/segment/match in a top rated drama/movie/production, like stranger things, GoT, joker etc. If it looks good/fits in, then it has potential.

Matt Hardy going around doing this 'ahahahahaha" laugh while he talks is NOT the same as joaquin phoenix laughing, for example.


----------



## One Shed

optikk sucks said:


> Matt Hardy's broken gimmick is legit trash so i'm not even going to try to defend him lol.
> 
> The way I try and define if something is good or not is by reimagining the gimmick/segment/match in a top rated drama/movie/production, like stranger things, GoT, joker etc. If it looks good/fits in, then it has potential.
> 
> Matt Hardy going around doing this 'ahahahahaha" laugh while he talks is NOT the same as joaquin phoenix laughing, for example.


Yeah, I definitely agree. I just hate to see them losing a lot of the positives they had gained since the beginning of the year. It just boggles my mind to see people not only defending things like the pool segment or a Buck flipping Sammy for "100" yards but praising them. A lot of this blind adulation is starting to resemble a religion to me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree. I just hate to see them losing a lot of the positives they had gained since the beginning of the year. It just boggles my mind to see people not only defending things like the pool segment or a Buck flipping Sammy for "100" yards but praising them. A lot of this blind adulation is starting to resemble a religion to me.


Most of the match was portrayed as a parody/satire.
I'm going to defend the northern lights 100 yard suplex because everyone knows wrestling is not real. Take it for face value and stop feeling like they're insulting your intelligence.
AEW wrestling/NA pro-wrestling may be headed in this direction permanently. It may just be where you've outgrown it. They need to attract younger audiences who become "smart" as soon as they start watching. A quick google of pro-wrestling will tell you it's all fake and predetermined.

Actually I change my mind about the 100 yard suplex, because it actually shits on the whole premise of pro-wrestling. If a buck can do that with Sammy running away, it shits on the rules that should still be abided by. I'm torn, lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> Exactly. A fresh approach is needed. Something to attract the Zoomers and Boomers. We are the ones that grew up on attitude era - zoomers not really. A step above the attitude era is required. That means larger than life characters, comedy, car crash tele, blood and guts. But with an approach that attracts people who have grown up on the internet basically. Any viewer is one step away from finding out wrestling isn’t real. Athleticism will attract NOBODY.
> 
> WWE moved away from this and that’s why their ratings are in the toilet. With their reduction in viewership, stranglehold on talent etc , you can easily see why wrestling is in the state it’s in.


car crash wrestling is the future

it goes above and beyond ‘it is fake’ - but it also crushes any doubts of ’shit... those guys are athletic and talented’ to a casual

it removes the ‘lol, that shits fake’ conversation to a ‘you see that dude get hit by a golf cart!’


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> car crash wrestling is the future
> 
> it goes above and beyond ‘it is fake’ - but it also crushes any doubts of ’shit... those guys are athletic and talented’ to a casual
> 
> it removes the ‘lol, that shits fake’ conversation to a ‘you see that dude get hit by a golf cart!’


This stuff is hot right now because it's new, it's something people haven't seen before, a novelty. Another year of this kind of thing, and people will get burned out on it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> This stuff is hot right now because it's new, it's something people haven't seen before, a novelty. Another year of this kind of thing, and people will get burned out on it.


sure - i’m saying it might draw in casuals more than ‘traditional wrestling’ will at this point in time

its very ‘gif-able’

but once you get them in, you try and hook them with deeper stuff


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody described their booking style as "Deadpool" for the Bucks, "DDT" for Kenny and I can't remember exactly what he described his as - "Old South" or something. 

Stadium Stampede would have been acceptably zany if the dumb as shit Matt Hardy stuff wasn't part of it. Hardy ruins everything he is in in that he needs to make everything about his old ass with his stupid characters he thinks makes him mad creative or something.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> This stuff is hot right now because it's new, it's something people haven't seen before, a novelty. Another year of this kind of thing, and people will get burned out on it.


but it's barely been a few weeks. i mean i think you're right. jackass only lasted 2 seasons, for example.

redefining pro-wrestling with stunts (more than just tables, ladders and chairs) may be one of the ways to go. i don't think so particularly, but it's an option. If they actually showed Mysterio and Black falling off the roof, man that would've garnered like crazy attention.

i jus don't think the athleticism route is the way to go. it's far too old fashioned. 
show any 14 year old a "good match" with your typical pro-wrestling gimmicks/spots , including comebacks, holds, hope spots etc, they'll tell you straight up "yo that shit is FAKE AND TRASH get it out my face". they know already. they've been accustomed to it as soon as they hit the internet. pro-wrestling is the butt of jokes.


----------



## One Shed

optikk sucks said:


> Most of the match was portrayed as a parody/satire.
> I'm going to defend the northern lights 100 yard suplex because everyone knows wrestling is not real. Take it for face value and stop feeling like they're insulting your intelligence.
> AEW wrestling/NA pro-wrestling may be headed in this direction permanently. It may just be where you've outgrown it. They need to attract younger audiences who become "smart" as soon as they start watching. A quick google of pro-wrestling will tell you it's all fake and predetermined.
> 
> Actually I change my mind about the 100 yard suplex, because it actually shits on the whole premise of pro-wrestling. If a buck can do that with Sammy running away, it shits on the rules that should still be abided by. I'm torn, lol.


I am glad you were able to realize why the "100" yard suplex was dumb in your own response. Yes, of course, everyone knows wrestling is a work. No one would ever debate that. Just like every movie and TV Show other than some guy just turning on a camera and walking outside is a work. BUT movies and shows still have to have an internal logic they obey. I can watch a small kid like Spider-Man battle some giant dudes because he has powers defined by the universe he exists in. Wrestling has its own internal logic too. You can bend some rules in wrestling (hitting someone with a chair SHOULD cause more damage than just a regular move, but we all kind of accept it in that kind of match, but it still should cause damage) but when you do something so blatantly dumb like the "100" yard suplex or someone magically changing clothes in a pool, it does become insulting to your audience.

It is a bit silly to suggest someone may have outgrown the product I think in this instance. Outgrowing something means you have changed and no longer care about the same thing you used to. In this case, the product itself has changed. There are many things I liked when I was younger that when I go back and watch I clearly know I have outgrown, but I can still enjoy wrestling shows from back then. You may be right that the product is changing in this way permanently. If that is the case, my prediction is you are going to see the ratings continue to go down like we have seen for over fifteen years. It has already become much more of a niche product and it will continue to be a smaller and smaller group of hardcore fans who like it and no casuals.

They need to attract younger audiences AND all other groups like wrestling used to. I know I keep going back to super hero movies, but look at the cheesy movies they used to make that targeted just kids. Marvel has proven beyond any doubt you can make a super hero movie that men, women, young, and old will love. Wrestling proved they can do that long ago too, so I do not know why so many people think you need ADD style programming to get kids to watch. Long form podcasts are now taking over from traditional six minute ADD style news segments. To me, the market has proven most people do not want such a niche product.


----------



## El Hammerstone

optikk sucks said:


> but it's barely been a few weeks. i mean i think you're right. jackass only lasted 2 seasons, for example.
> 
> redefining pro-wrestling with stunts (more than just tables, ladders and chairs) may be one of the ways to go. i don't think so particularly, but it's an option. If they actually showed Mysterio and Black falling off the roof, man that would've garnered like crazy attention.
> 
> i jus don't think the athleticism route is the way to go. it's far too old fashioned.
> show any 14 year old a "good match" with your typical pro-wrestling gimmicks/spots , including comebacks, holds, hope spots etc, they'll tell you straight up "yo that shit is FAKE AND TRASH get it out my face". they know already. they've been accustomed to it as soon as they hit the internet. pro-wrestling is the butt of jokes.


I'm not saying you can't have your fair share of car crash type stuff (I even liked about half of the Stampede match), but it needs to be used in moderation as to remain a special attraction when it does happen. As for the athleticism, I've never advocated for a promotion based entirely around workrate; I appreciate workrate and think these guys have their place, but the key is to have these talents in great stories and give people a reason to care about them through character work. If you can find the balance between great stories, great character work, and guys good enough to deliver a match that can capitalize on the hype you've built for their feuds, that's the sweet spot.


----------



## DaSlacker

Even though it's scripted and kids know how it works from a young age, there still has to be a certain level of believable to hook you in and make somebody a star. That's how everybody from Hogan to Rock to Cena got over. And why Brock and Ronda are two of the box office draws in WWE since 2010. There was a seriousness to their in-ring stuff and the zany 24/7 style stuff was kept separate. 

AEW and WWE are playing with fire by going all Scary Movie from top-to-bottom. Or it could work out better than we expect- I think AEW do it better and with more life, at least.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Every single one of them is to blame in some regard.


Absolutely. I’ve said this from my very first posts here in November when I was bitching about the booking decisions. Leadership is knowing something isn’t right and being man enough to stand up and speak the truth, feelings be damned. 


optikk sucks said:


> Most of the match was portrayed as a parody/satire.
> I'm going to defend the northern lights 100 yard suplex because everyone knows wrestling is not real. Take it for face value and stop feeling like they're insulting your intelligence.
> AEW wrestling/NA pro-wrestling may be headed in this direction permanently. It may just be where you've outgrown it. They need to attract younger audiences who become "smart" as soon as they start watching. A quick google of pro-wrestling will tell you it's all fake and predetermined.
> 
> Actually I change my mind about the 100 yard suplex, because it actually shits on the whole premise of pro-wrestling. If a buck can do that with Sammy running away, it shits on the rules that should still be abided by. I'm torn, lol.


Matt Hardy forces your entire product to stop being realistic with his selfish as fuck teleportation and reincarnation angles. Why the fuck is Matt Hardy so goddamn special that he can do shit like that? Why don’t Cody, Jericho, or Kenny just to have goddamn lasers coming out of their motherfucking eyes!? End thie shit quickly! 

They don’t book shit like that, because it bends the rules too goddamn much. The “100” yard suplex was some selfish Matt Jackson shit that bends the rules almost to their breaking point when we have seen 3 of them usually tires him out. 

It’s all fucking stupid, and I understand it was the pandemic. Doesn’t change the fact that they have now scrambled this egg. Coming back from this stupid shit is going to prove difficult given Matt Hardy is on the roster, and Jericho refuses to be upstaged whether in comedy, serious, or whatever. 

Our show is no longer competition-based. Y



El Hammerstone said:


> This stuff is hot right now because it's new, it's something people haven't seen before, a novelty. Another year of this kind of thing, and people will get burned out on it.


It’s the law of diminishing returns. That goddamn shitty show Vince kept putting on TV in the late 90s was clearly just a ratings grab. I could see the pitfalls of that stupid shit when I was 14.

Now we’re in 2020 letting Matt Hardy do whatever the fuck he wants. To keep up, others will have to do shit even more stupid. It may garner a few more eyes for a short time period, but you will turn away a lot more of the diehard fan add in the process. And you’re left with even fewer eyes than you started.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody described their booking style as "Deadpool" for the Bucks, "DDT" for Kenny and I can't remember exactly what he described his as - "Old South" or something.
> 
> Stadium Stampede would have been acceptably zany if the dumb as shit Matt Hardy stuff wasn't part of it. Hardy ruins everything he is in in that he needs to make everything about his old ass with his stupid characters he thinks makes him mad creative or something.


I touched on this a little in the above and weeks past beginning with his teleportation night. It’s a straight up burial of the entire roster, announcers, and promotion. It does NO ONE any good, except Matt Hardy. It’s one of the most selfish displays of wrestling I have ever seen.

Fuck that guy. I hope he retires tomorrow. Fuck off with that stupid shit. And if not, then we should seriously consider signing Hulk Hogan, use a goddamn green screen, and super impose Hogan vs a younger Andre into a match for the sheer “spectacle”. While we’re at it, we can do a Sting vs “Dead Man”, another CGI character that is a clear portrayal of Undertaker.

This is how far beyond the goddamn rules are bent in giving Matt Hardy freedom. And Tony Khan is too much of a bitch to speak up. Jericho likely wants to play around and goof off since it probably is funny to him (this is the same guy who had Kenny Omega on his podcast days after they sold the shit out of their “real life” heat going into their match), so he ain’t above exposing the business. The Bucks look up to Matt Hardy as a god. Kenny is goofy. Cody loves watching stupid shit occur knowing it makes him look “better”, but not realizing how much it actually shits on him for working hard to get heat in an angle that is based on logic.

Fuck Matt Hardy.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

El Hammerstone said:


> So, there will apparently be an Inner Circle pep rally this week, which sounds corny on it's own, but shouldn't something like this follow an Inner Circle, oh I don't know, win?


Even losing team have pep rallies, I should know my highschool had the longest losing streak in Texas, but they usually happen before the game, not after.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Matthew Castillo said:


> Even losing team have pep rallies, I should know my highschool had the longest losing streak in Texas, but they usually happen before the game, not after.


Pep rallies are usually scheduled weeks ahead of time though; besides, my issue is more with the fact that they should be upset with the result, with the feud having spanned months with plenty of bad blood to go around.


----------



## Geeee

El Hammerstone said:


> Pep rallies are usually scheduled weeks ahead of time though; besides, my issue is more with the fact that they should be upset with the result, with the feud having spanned months with plenty of bad blood to go around.


maybe it's an excuse to get the Jacksonville Jaguars cheerleaders on the show


----------



## Erik.

It'll be a way to somehow get Tyson involved and for him to knock Sammy out


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> It'll be a way to somehow get Tyson involved and for him to knock Sammy out


Hasn't Sammy been through enough already


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> Hasn't Sammy been through enough already


He does it sooooooo well though 😂


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> how do you know it's force feeding? maybe the comedy segments get ratings pops. In which case, they are giving people what they want. If you consider that OC is a ratings draw, then maybe they're not doing any force feeding.
> 
> You might want something. But it might not be what the general population want.


Because it has gone from a minority of the show being comedy to pretty much everything being comedy now. Jericho/Hardy just main evented a PPV and that was a comedy angle throughout, Brodie Lee has aspects of his character you're meant to laugh at without the entire character being comedic (The Vince McMahon stuff), Spears/Dustin was comedy, the ladder match to decide a World Title contender had a heap of comedy as well. I'd say they gave us over an hour of comedy wrestling on a 3 hour PPV the other day which is 1/3rd of the PPV. We got 1/3rd of people trying to do serious wrestling and the final third was wild hardcore brawling for no reason.

It's definitely being force fed down our throats because AEW does it and they log onto Twitter (The only way to get feedback currently) and they have thousands of people praising it because they want Cody to retweet them or Kenny to say thanks.



Lheurch said:


> I have not had the energy to post my full thoughts on the PPV. The Matt Hardy pool stuff just killed the whole main event for me. They went out of their way to try and explain the dumb "teleportation" stuff only to do this? Are they going to say he was wearing multiple sets of clothes the entire time like dumb Santino wearing all the NY team jerseys? It hurts me a lot as someone who is a big fan of Matt Hardy from back in the day. I was expecting them to pull him out of the water once to reveal he had morphed into Vince Russo. They need one booker and they need it badly. Someone has to be able to say NO to some of these dumb ideas. One of the things that keeps me going on AEW is at least the top of the card was mostly serious with Jericho, who can do good comedy and has proven that for decades. But the Inner Circle is quickly becoming an unfunny joke, which is so disappointing. It sucks to see the Bucks' and apparently Matt Hardy's mentalities winning on what to do in matches.


Interesting that you mention Vince Russo because as I'm sure you know he's been hated for 20 years for writing shows that make no sense, giving guys lame comedy gimmicks, randomly booking gimmick matches and treating wrestling like a joke.

Now AEW does the same and they're geniuses. The only difference between the "writing team" at AEW and Vince Russo is that the "writing team" at AEW like to put a lot of wrestling on the show and Russo did not. The story line ideas, hotshot booking and lame gimmicks all stink of Russo though.

I guarantee if Tyson won the AEW World Heavyweight Title this coming episode on Dynamite you'd have a whole heap of people praising it.



optikk sucks said:


> i jus don't think the athleticism route is the way to go. it's far too old fashioned.
> show any 14 year old a "good match" with your typical pro-wrestling gimmicks/spots , including comebacks, holds, hope spots etc, they'll tell you straight up "yo that shit is FAKE AND TRASH get it out my face". they know already. they've been accustomed to it as soon as they hit the internet. pro-wrestling is the butt of jokes.


She's not 14 but the few times my non fan girlfriend has had her attention caught by a wrestling match it's been athletic style wrestling. She likes the athleticism of guys doing high spots, the drama of wrestler a trying to pin wrestler b and I think a receptive crowd helps her also. She also likes promos from charismatic wrestlers such as Stone Cold or The Rock but nobody in today's day and age has really caught her attention.

I'd be too embarrassed to show her AEW's comedy offerings such as Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy but having been with her for almost 5 years I'm almost 100% sure that she'd pull a face and no longer want to watch if she saw things like the mini step ladder thing.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it has gone from a minority of the show being comedy to pretty much everything being comedy now. Jericho/Hardy just main evented a PPV and that was a comedy angle throughout, Brodie Lee has aspects of his character you're meant to laugh at without the entire character being comedic (The Vince McMahon stuff), Spears/Dustin was comedy, the ladder match to decide a World Title contender had a heap of comedy as well. I'd say they gave us over an hour of comedy wrestling on a 3 hour PPV the other day which is 1/3rd of the PPV. We got 1/3rd of people trying to do serious wrestling and the final third was wild hardcore brawling for no reason.
> 
> It's definitely being force fed down our throats because AEW does it and they log onto Twitter (The only way to get feedback currently) and they have thousands of people praising it because they want Cody to retweet them or Kenny to say thanks.


Even as an AEW "super fan" as people on here like to call me, I think the comedy is also way too much. The ladder match was literally all comedy and the cringy Matt Hardy stuff went on too long in the main event. That was the only low point of Stadium Stampede for me. Hopefully they tone it down, but if they are getting praised for comedy then tough luck for us. The majority opinion is what matters. I'd rather they DIDN'T listen to the fans in this instance.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Brian Last is promising a Jim Cornette meltdown in regards to the Double Or Nothing PPV. Podcast is released tomorrow.


----------



## One Shed

I think we need to not equate comedy with dumb. There is a lot of really good and intellectual comedy, i.e Monty Python, the early Simpsons, and South Park. Then there is the stupid comedy that unfortunately vastly outnumbers it. There is definitely a place for comedy in wrestling, and Jericho has been one of the best at it the past few decades, maybe second only to The Rock. But what we have seen in AEW is mostly dumb comedy written and performed by people who have no business doing it. The Rock, Jericho, and Angle have shown brilliantly how you can have comedy in a main event wrestling storyline, but still be taken seriously. This nonsense with flipping a guy for "100" yards, magically changing clothes in a pool, and having no sense of logic has to stop.

As so many people have been attributed to saying, "I can keep an open mind, but not so open that my brain falls out."


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last is promising a Jim Cornette meltdown in regards to the Double Or Nothing PPV. Podcast is released tomorrow.


I think he might stop watching and reviewing AEW after the Stadium Stampede match even though it would cost him money. I heard the pain in his voice when he was reviewing RAW and Smackdown this year. The guy can only take so much and as much as I am entertained by Cornette, the guy is one incident short of doing serious prison time. He seems to be very aware of this and might have to stop watching for his health.


----------



## EmbassyForever

EmbassyForever said:


> btw, Henry Cejudu was in attendance... and he recently announced his retirement from UFC.... huh.


Dude was hanging out w/ Tyson & AEW crew once again, judging by Baker's IG...

He's one of UFC's most dominant fighters ever, and an Olympic gold medalist. That'd be huge for AEW if he's interested.



Lheurch said:


> I think he might stop watching and reviewing AEW after the Stadium Stampede match even though it would cost him money. I heard the pain in his voice when he was reviewing RAW and Smackdown this year. The guy can only take so much and as much as I am entertained by Cornette, the guy is one incident short of doing serious prison time. He seems to be very aware of this and might have to stop watching for his health.


lmao. The only reason he's been relevant in the past 10 years is because of his rants. That one time he actually tried to actually do something meaningful for the wrestling business he failed miserably. So.... yeah, not happening.


----------



## kyledriver

I love aew.but also love cornettes take on things. I'm almost as excited asi was for the ppv itself lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

EmbassyForever said:


> Dude was hanging out w/ Tyson & AEW crew once again, judging by Baker's IG...
> 
> He's one of UFC's most dominant fighters ever, and an Olympic gold medalist. That'd be huge for AEW if he's interested.
> 
> 
> lmao. The only reason he's been relevant in the past 10 years is because of his rants. That one time he actually tried to actually do something meaningful for the wrestling business he failed miserably. So.... yeah, not happening.


The one time? Can you be that ignorant about his career?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lheurch said:


> I think we need to not equate comedy with dumb. There is a lot of really good and intellectual comedy, i.e Monty Python, the early Simpsons, and South Park. Then there is the stupid comedy that unfortunately vastly outnumbers it. There is definitely a place for comedy in wrestling, and Jericho has been one of the best at it the past few decades, maybe second only to The Rock. But what we have seen in AEW is mostly dumb comedy written and performed by people who have no business doing it. The Rock, Jericho, and Angle have shown brilliantly how you can have comedy in a main event wrestling storyline, but still be taken seriously. This nonsense with flipping a guy for "100" yards, magically changing clothes in a pool, and having no sense of logic has to stop.
> 
> As so many people have been attributed to saying, "I can keep an open mind, but not so open that my brain falls out."


I love South Park and The Simpsons but the things that happen in those worlds are realistic because of the universe that surrounds them. One of South Parks first episodes had an alien invasion so if they were to have their equivalent of a Stadium Stampede and have guys changing clothes etc it'd be fine.

AEW either needs to really become a full blown comedy or just make it a small part of the show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lheurch said:


> The one time? Can you be that ignorant about his career?


I love posts like his because it shows how ignorant some people are about Cornette's career.

Lets take a look:

1975 - 1982: Cornette gets into the wrestling business as a 14 year old photographer and eventually works his way into getting his photos published by wrestling magazines and writing the programs for the events.

1982-1990: Works his way up to being one of the best managers in the United States and gets on the WCW booking team.

1991 - 1995: Cornette operates Smoky Mountain Wrestling which becomes one of the best independent promotions in the United States along with ECW. Also during this period of time he joins the WWF and becomes a manager and part of their booking committee meaning he had been on the committee of both major wrestling promotions in his early thirties. Cornette leaves Smoky Mountain Wrestling in 1995 to focus on his career in the WWF.

1996 - 2005: Works with the WWF helping them win the war and doing pretty much everything they had to offer ranging from producing to colour commentating to managing to creative and then is sent to the development territory where he is heavily involved in developing some of the biggest names in pro wrestling such as Batista, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, John Cena and Randy Orton.

2006 - 2009: Signs with TNA Wrestling and joins their booking committee meaning he's been involved with three international wrestling promotions and their creative.

2009 - 2012: Signs with Ring Of Honor and makes them successful enough that they are able to sell the company to Sinclair Broadcasting who make the company profitable saving it from going bankrupt.

2013 - Current: Cornette takes a break after 37 years of being full time in the wrestling industry and starts producing podcasts, books and other merchandise which becomes a successful mail order business for him. He takes appearances when offered big money to do so appearing for MLW, NWA and TNA, touring the world to talk about his time in wrestling and pretty much working part time with a full time income. Cornette also turns down a deal with AEW because of who was involved and helps make the NWA attractive to first time viewers.

So to sum it all up Cornette is a successful all rounder in the wrestling industry who has made millions and millions of dollars from the professional wrestling industry. He is held in such high regard that he has worked for every major promotion in the past thirty to forty years, has developed some of the best pro wrestlers of all time and been a massive asset to everyone he's worked with. He's also such a big deal that he can charge over 2000 dollars an appearance to anyone who wants to book him and people actually pay it.

But Embassy Forever from Israel says he isn't relevant and sucks so I guess all of the above means zero.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

prosperwithdeen said:


> Even as an AEW "super fan" as people on here like to call me, I think the comedy is also way too much. The ladder match was literally all comedy and the cringy Matt Hardy stuff went on too long in the main event. That was the only low point of Stadium Stampede for me. Hopefully they tone it down, but if they are getting praised for comedy then tough luck for us. The majority opinion is what matters. I'd rather they DIDN'T listen to the fans in this instance.


If they do this sort of match every so often I don’t mind. It gets a pop and is meme money.


----------



## The Wood

Jazminator said:


> My only criticism of the usual downers in this forum is this: If you really don’t like the product, why are you still buying their PPVs? Do yourself and the rest of us a favor and just stop watching.
> 
> If I don’t like a TV show, I don’t watch it. If I don’t like a certain kind of music, I don’t listen to it.
> 
> None of us in this forum are bookers. None of us are in charge of AEW. We can’t control what they do. But you can control whether you watch a show or not.


If only bad movies got made, fans of cinema are probably still going to watch things and wish for better times. It’s the same with wrestling. People want it to be good. They’re upset when it isn’t. 



bdon said:


> Absolutely. I’ve said this from my very first posts here in November when I was bitching about the booking decisions. Leadership is knowing something isn’t right and being man enough to stand up and speak the truth, feelings be damned.
> 
> Matt Hardy forces your entire product to stop being realistic with his selfish as fuck teleportation and reincarnation angles. Why the fuck is Matt Hardy so goddamn special that he can do shit like that? Why don’t Cody, Jericho, or Kenny just to have goddamn lasers coming out of their motherfucking eyes!? End thie shit quickly!
> 
> They don’t book shit like that, because it bends the rules too goddamn much. The “100” yard suplex was some selfish Matt Jackson shit that bends the rules almost to their breaking point when we have seen 3 of them usually tires him out.
> 
> It’s all fucking stupid, and I understand it was the pandemic. Doesn’t change the fact that they have now scrambled this egg. Coming back from this stupid shit is going to prove difficult given Matt Hardy is on the roster, and Jericho refuses to be upstaged whether in comedy, serious, or whatever.
> 
> Our show is no longer competition-based. Y
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the law of diminishing returns. That goddamn shitty show Vince kept putting on TV in the late 90s was clearly just a ratings grab. I could see the pitfalls of that stupid shit when I was 14.
> 
> Now we’re in 2020 letting Matt Hardy do whatever the fuck he wants. To keep up, others will have to do shit even more stupid. It may garner a few more eyes for a short time period, but you will turn away a lot more of the diehard fan add in the process. And you’re left with even fewer eyes than you started.
> 
> 
> 
> I touched on this a little in the above and weeks past beginning with his teleportation night. It’s a straight up burial of the entire roster, announcers, and promotion. It does NO ONE any good, except Matt Hardy. It’s one of the most selfish displays of wrestling I have ever seen.
> 
> Fuck that guy. I hope he retires tomorrow. Fuck off with that stupid shit. And if not, then we should seriously consider signing Hulk Hogan, use a goddamn green screen, and super impose Hogan vs a younger Andre into a match for the sheer “spectacle”. While we’re at it, we can do a Sting vs “Dead Man”, another CGI character that is a clear portrayal of Undertaker.
> 
> This is how far beyond the goddamn rules are bent in giving Matt Hardy freedom. And Tony Khan is too much of a bitch to speak up. Jericho likely wants to play around and goof off since it probably is funny to him (this is the same guy who had Kenny Omega on his podcast days after they sold the shit out of their “real life” heat going into their match), so he ain’t above exposing the business. The Bucks look up to Matt Hardy as a god. Kenny is goofy. Cody loves watching stupid shit occur knowing it makes him look “better”, but not realizing how much it actually shits on him for working hard to get heat in an angle that is based on logic.
> 
> Fuck Matt Hardy.


Excellent post.



Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last is promising a Jim Cornette meltdown in regards to the Double Or Nothing PPV. Podcast is released tomorrow.


It will probably be his most listened to podcast ever. More people will listen to that than will have watched Double or Nothing. 



EmbassyForever said:


> lmao. The only reason he's been relevant in the past 10 years is because of his rants. That one time he actually tried to actually do something meaningful for the wrestling business he failed miserably. So.... yeah, not happening.


This is a bad take. Cornette drew actual money. Guy was the best commentator in wrestling in 2019. Saved ROH. Still the best promo in wrestling.


----------



## Pippen94

The Wood said:


> If only bad movies got made, fans of cinema are probably still going to watch things and wish for better times. It’s the same with wrestling. People want it to be good. They’re upset when it isn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post.
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably be his most listened to podcast ever. More people will listen to that than will have watched Double or Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad take. Cornette drew actual money. Guy was the best commentator in wrestling in 2019. Saved ROH. Still the best promo in wrestling.


& the person you get all your material from


----------



## The Wood

Cornette hasn’t said anything about DON yet. That was all mine. I’m definitely looking forward to it though and flattered that people would confuse my views with his.


----------



## Pippen94

Lheurch said:


> I think we need to not equate comedy with dumb. There is a lot of really good and intellectual comedy, i.e Monty Python, the early Simpsons, and South Park. Then there is the stupid comedy that unfortunately vastly outnumbers it. There is definitely a place for comedy in wrestling, and Jericho has been one of the best at it the past few decades, maybe second only to The Rock. But what we have seen in AEW is mostly dumb comedy written and performed by people who have no business doing it. The Rock, Jericho, and Angle have shown brilliantly how you can have comedy in a main event wrestling storyline, but still be taken seriously. This nonsense with flipping a guy for "100" yards, magically changing clothes in a pool, and having no sense of logic has to stop.
> 
> As so many people have been attributed to saying, "I can keep an open mind, but not so open that my brain falls out."


Every time Orange Cassidy appears it offends you. Pool spot with Matt Hardy had you positively outraged. From all signs you're quite uptight & serious. Don't know if you're the right person to lecture on subject of comedy


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love posts like his because it shows how ignorant some people are about Cornette's career.
> 
> Lets take a look:
> 
> 1975 - 1982: Cornette gets into the wrestling business as a 14 year old photographer and eventually works his way into getting his photos published by wrestling magazines and writing the programs for the events.
> 
> 1982-1990: Works his way up to being one of the best managers in the United States and gets on the WCW booking team.
> 
> 1991 - 1995: Cornette operates Smoky Mountain Wrestling which becomes one of the best independent promotions in the United States along with ECW. Also during this period of time he joins the WWF and becomes a manager and part of their booking committee meaning he had been on the committee of both major wrestling promotions in his early thirties. Cornette leaves Smoky Mountain Wrestling in 1995 to focus on his career in the WWF.
> 
> 1996 - 2005: Works with the WWF helping them win the war and doing pretty much everything they had to offer ranging from producing to colour commentating to managing to creative and then is sent to the development territory where he is heavily involved in developing some of the biggest names in pro wrestling such as Batista, Brock Lesnar, CM Punk, John Cena and Randy Orton.
> 
> 2006 - 2009: Signs with TNA Wrestling and joins their booking committee meaning he's been involved with three international wrestling promotions and their creative.
> 
> 2009 - 2012: Signs with Ring Of Honor and makes them successful enough that they are able to sell the company to Sinclair Broadcasting who make the company profitable saving it from going bankrupt.
> 
> 2013 - Current: Cornette takes a break after 37 years of being full time in the wrestling industry and starts producing podcasts, books and other merchandise which becomes a successful mail order business for him. He takes appearances when offered big money to do so appearing for MLW, NWA and TNA, touring the world to talk about his time in wrestling and pretty much working part time with a full time income. Cornette also turns down a deal with AEW because of who was involved and helps make the NWA attractive to first time viewers.
> 
> So to sum it all up Cornette is a successful all rounder in the wrestling industry who has made millions and millions of dollars from the professional wrestling industry. He is held in such high regard that he has worked for every major promotion in the past thirty to forty years, has developed some of the best pro wrestlers of all time and been a massive asset to everyone he's worked with. He's also such a big deal that he can charge over 2000 dollars an appearance to anyone who wants to book him and people actually pay it.
> 
> But Embassy Forever from Israel says he isn't relevant and sucks so I guess all of the above means zero.


All those great past accomplishments know wonder he's stuck there


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it has gone from a minority of the show being comedy to pretty much everything being comedy now. Jericho/Hardy just main evented a PPV and that was a comedy angle throughout, Brodie Lee has aspects of his character you're meant to laugh at without the entire character being comedic (The Vince McMahon stuff), Spears/Dustin was comedy, the ladder match to decide a World Title contender had a heap of comedy as well. I'd say they gave us over an hour of comedy wrestling on a 3 hour PPV the other day which is 1/3rd of the PPV. We got 1/3rd of people trying to do serious wrestling and the final third was wild hardcore brawling for no reason.
> 
> It's definitely being force fed down our throats because AEW does it and they log onto Twitter (The only way to get feedback currently) and they have thousands of people praising it because they want Cody to retweet them or Kenny to say thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you mention Vince Russo because as I'm sure you know he's been hated for 20 years for writing shows that make no sense, giving guys lame comedy gimmicks, randomly booking gimmick matches and treating wrestling like a joke.
> 
> Now AEW does the same and they're geniuses. The only difference between the "writing team" at AEW and Vince Russo is that the "writing team" at AEW like to put a lot of wrestling on the show and Russo did not. The story line ideas, hotshot booking and lame gimmicks all stink of Russo though.
> 
> I guarantee if Tyson won the AEW World Heavyweight Title this coming episode on Dynamite you'd have a whole heap of people praising it.
> 
> 
> 
> She's not 14 but the few times my non fan girlfriend has had her attention caught by a wrestling match it's been athletic style wrestling. She likes the athleticism of guys doing high spots, the drama of wrestler a trying to pin wrestler b and I think a receptive crowd helps her also. She also likes promos from charismatic wrestlers such as Stone Cold or The Rock but nobody in today's day and age has really caught her attention.
> 
> I'd be too embarrassed to show her AEW's comedy offerings such as Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy but having been with her for almost 5 years I'm almost 100% sure that she'd pull a face and no longer want to watch if she saw things like the mini step ladder thing.


AEW gets their feedback also from ratings and merchandise. Orange Cassidy is a top merchandise mover and has never actually caused a ratings drop. That’s their feedback. That’s why he played a huge part in the ladder match.

your girl isn’t 14 😂 I love that you has to explain that. But yea, I’m talking about the youngsters who have grown up on the internet. They are the ones who need to be drawn to the show. They are the target. Their sense of humour is nothing like yours or mine.


----------



## The Wood

Pippen94 said:


> Every time Orange Cassidy appears it offends you. Pool spot with Matt Hardy had you positively outraged. From all signs you're quite uptight & serious. Don't know if you're the right person to lecture on subject of comedy


Yes, because Orange Cassidy and Matt Hardy are high-brow comedic concepts. Lheurch made a great point. Comedy can have nutritional value. AEW’s attempts at “comedy” have none



Pippen94 said:


> All those great past accomplishments know wonder he's stuck there


Wrestling is far worse off now than it has ever been.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I think any conversation about comedy in wrestling should always start with?

’wait, what movies, tv shows or stand-ups do you find funny’

that will form the framewok of the conversation then - as comedy is really f‘kn subjective - and anybody will tell you, one of the harder things to pull off


----------



## The Wood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think any conversation about comedy in wrestling should always start with?
> 
> ’wait, what movies, tv shows or stand-ups do you find funny’
> 
> that will form the framewok of the conversation then - as comedy is really f‘kn subjective - and anybody will tell you, one of the harder things to pull off


If you find Kenny Omega pretending to struggle with fake weights and calling people “dickhead” funny, then I imagine you’re a fan of Bio-Dome and Carlos Mencia.

I think people who enjoy some of the finer comedies listed here probably don’t find bad jokes about Fyre Festival and cosplaying as Street Fighter characters hilarious.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This will be interesting. What are the haters of comedy in wrestling actually into comedically? Personally I love The Simpsons, South Park, The Inbetweeners, Howard Stern, Opie and Anthony (Obviously) and shows like those.

Also, the ones who find AEW hilarious what are you guys into comedically?


----------



## The Wood

I love The Simpsons, Arrested Development and It’s Always Sunny. I do like South Park, but I’m not a super-fan or anything. I also like quite a few British comedies. My favourite stand-ups are probably Carlin and Stanhope.


----------



## SteveC484

Old Simpsons, Seinfeld, Cheers, Old Howard Stern, Old South Park. Carlin was my favorite stand up.

I like comedy in wrestling on two conditions:
1) It fits within the context of the show. No winking at the camera stuff. The Rock insulting enemies, Austin making McMahon look like a jackass, Bobby Heenan commentary, ect.

or

2) It's lower card filler that's not really important and doesn't impact the money guys (Crash Holly hardcore champion, various dumb attitude era angles)

AEW has both dumb, lower card comedy and fourth wall breaking comedy _in the main events of their show_. That is my biggest issue with it. And the whole reason for it seems to be to put over a beat up wrestler in his forties.


----------



## bdon

Pippen94 said:


> Every time Orange Cassidy appears it offends you. Pool spot with Matt Hardy had you positively outraged. From all signs you're quite uptight & serious. Don't know if you're the right person to lecture on subject of comedy


Why don’t Kenny Omega or Cody just start shooting lasers out of their eyes? I mean, Matt Hardy is now transposing clothes while being drowned and forcing Santana and Ortiz, two badass thugs in the top heel faction, to pretend they can see his MATTer of Facts video game screen.



The Wood said:


> I’m not a fan of Vince Russo at all. Too often even his more rational sentiments are obvious horoscope-like readings. “AEW should increase its fan base,” “AEW should be good.” Yeah, great — but he very conveniently doesn’t explain how those things would occur, and that’s what he doesn’t understand. A lot of AEW’s booking actually feels like Russo could have had a hand in it, honestly. Surprised he doesn’t love it.
> 
> But more than Russo specifically, the greater point is obviously the fans getting so damn defensive. I think it might be a few things:
> 
> * People don’t like feeling stupid. AEW does a lot of stupid things. People feel uncomfortable about that link. It makes them feel stupid, and they don’t like that.
> 
> * Wrestling hates itself now. It’s so self-conscious. It’s scared to present itself sincerely. It’s why AEW fans are always so quick to jump to “look at how seriously these people are taking bullshit wrestling.” They get nasty about wrestling, which is something they are supposed to love.
> 
> * People have spent so much time bombarding themselves with WWE, it’s like they need anything else to be good. It’s like someone with Stockholm syndrome breaking free. I mean, just because the old relationship was bad doesn’t mean the new one is good, but a lot of AEW positivity seems chained up in it being “Not WWE.”
> 
> * AEW postures itself as being for the fans. Some have fallen for it and feel a connection to the product because of the pandering, winking and references to how bad WWE is.
> 
> * Gatekeeping. It’s a thing that happens in geek fandoms, and it gets quite toxic. The fandom feels it “owns” or have a prioritised right to the content. AEW is theirs and if you don’t like it, you’re insulting something that is theirs.


AEW desperately needs to get away from the comedy for a while. The fans used the pandemic as a goddamn excuse, but now they have to choose, “Do we want to be serious, or do we want to just be a cheap ratings grab?”

You can’t be both. Not now that they’ve taken the show this far. And that sucks. I desperately wanted “real” professional rasslin’. I wanted the Kenny vs Okada level matches.

Fucking sucks, man.


----------



## RiverFenix

It's a meme and tiktok world. I've noticed AEW really plans for these. Britt with her shoe seemed very deliberate, Sammy getting run over was huge on SM. It's more about the viral moment these days. Not sure how that's monetized, maybe just in increased interest in the product. 

Pro-Wrestling Tees is valuable in getting shirts out like a day later to quickly capitalize on these niche bits people want to immortalize on shirts and the like. Can be much more reactive than proactive - you might sell less of each shirt, but overall sell more than if you had just one per "merchandise cycle" like WWE model.

I never heard it before, but in google searching to see where I first read it to link to I discovered it was a bit of a thing as far back as 2017, but Young Bucks have a very "Deadpool" vision/mindset for pro-wrestling. The total self-awareness of their wrestling characters being wrestling characters in a wrestling show. People love Deadpool comics and movies - I guess it serves it's critical purpose. But can Deadpool work if added to Avengers movies? His breaking the 4th wall when all others are not just ruins the movie. That is what happens in AEW when they try to offer all things. How can Mox vs Brodie and Cody vs Archer and MJF vs Jungle Boy happen in the same universe as Matt Hardy's shit or Young Bucks wrestling style?


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Pippen94 said:


> All those great past accomplishments know wonder he's stuck there


Because he's both been unwilling to change with the time and remarkably good at burning bridges.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Matthew Castillo said:


> Because he's both been unwilling to change with the time and remarkably good at burning bridges.


I won't argue that he loves to burn a good bridge but the reason he isn't working full time in wrestling currently is because he doesn't really want to. I guarantee that AEW, Impact, MLW and WWE would all want Cornette under contract if they could have him and it was easy to do so.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Chip Chipperson said:


> I won't argue that he loves to burn a good bridge but the reason he isn't working full time in wrestling currently is because he doesn't really want to. I guarantee that AEW, Impact, MLW and WWE would all want Cornette under contract if they could have him and it was easy to do so.


I'll be honest I wouldn't buy that line from Russo and I don't buy it from Cornette.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I never heard it before, but in google searching to see where I first read it to link to I discovered it was a bit of a thing as far back as 2017, but Young Bucks have a very "Deadpool" vision/mindset for pro-wrestling. The total self-awareness of their wrestling characters being wrestling characters in a wrestling show. People love Deadpool comics and movies - I guess it serves it's critical purpose. *But can Deadpool work if added to Avengers movies*? His breaking the 4th wall when all others are not just ruins the movie. That is what happens in AEW when they try to offer all things. How can Mox vs Brodie and Cody vs Archer and MJF vs Jungle Boy happen in the same universe as Matt Hardy's shit or Young Bucks wrestling style?


Yes - this 100% works - and you’ll also see it working in the near Future when they merge these different universes on the big screen

Cody Saying the Bucks have Deadpool style wrestling is spot-on. Should be no surprise that style has a massive following / Deadpool was a nowhere character in the 90s of one-liners and quips

now, in 2020 he is one of the most popular characters with multiple running monthly titles which outsells Spider-man sometimes - but it is car-crash violence done with a wink and a nod and 4th wall breaking, but sometimes layered with Drama and story - the Reader is included in the story.

Marvel in their comics have explored and implemented these contrasting ideas - a Captain America style let’s say, mixed with a Deadpool style very succesfully. AEW with their ‘buffet’ approach has a lot of similarities with comics

(if it is not apparent yet, I am a massive Comic book nerd)

this style is almost ‘meme-wrestling’ - or you’ll hear gif-able being thrown around. That is the goal - and that is how you get today’s casual audience by all accounts of social media, youtube, tik tok and all the rest

edit> for long I’ve had to endure the same ridicule of a hobby as I’ve done for Wrestling. ‘It’s for kids’ ‘ read a real book’ - until _boop_ - Marvel broke the mainstream. The Comics had too much continuity. REAL Fans read about Starks’ drinking problems in the 80s, and the ‘Reborn’ reboot in the 90s - but CASUAL fans, just went and saw a movie

there you go - instant Marvel fans all over the show, as the medium became more accessible

MJF v Jungle Boy - which was the best match on the card, might get scoffed at by a casual (although, them being super young might turn it the other way) BUT Sammy being hit by a golf cart will let any casual go ‘ dang.... maybe i gotta check this shit out’ if it reaches far enough

edit edit>> thats it, my essay is done. But I can still speak hours about the similarities in the comic vs wrestling industry. We are almost now in the ‘Image’ phase to a degree. Or the Kyle Rayner phase - boy, if you Think wrestling fans are toxic, you should’ve been on DCs fan forums


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this style is almost ‘meme-wrestling’ - or you’ll hear gif-able being thrown around. That is the goal - and that is how you get today’s casual audience by all accounts of social media, youtube, tik tok and all the rest


Hold on a minute, I see memes all the time and often get a chuckle out of them but I have never and don't know anyone who has ever gone out of their way to find out what is behind a meme they laugh at or a meme they don't understand.

For example, I saw many wrestling fans memeing the Sammy running from Omega and Hardy thing but what benefit has that given AEW? Did it boost their ratings that they got a meme out of it? Not really. Has it resulted in more PPV buys or money in their pockets? Not really. Do guys such as yourself or the guys working for AEW think that a meme or even a .gif will lead to interest in their product past a casual "Oh, that's pretty cool"?

I just don't see it. Wrestling has had .gifs and memes for years and it hasn't boosted anything. Maybe I'm old but I'm a believer in a cool advertisement or a hot angle with drama in it being much more of a draw than a 5 second .gif of something crazy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute, I see memes all the time and often get a chuckle out of them but I have never and don't know anyone who has ever gone out of their way to find out what is behind a meme they laugh at or a meme they don't understand.
> 
> For example, I saw many wrestling fans memeing the Sammy running from Omega and Hardy thing but what benefit has that given AEW? Did it boost their ratings that they got a meme out of it? Not really. Has it resulted in more PPV buys or money in their pockets? Not really. Do guys such as yourself or the guys working for AEW think that a meme or even a .gif will lead to interest in their product past a casual "Oh, that's pretty cool"?
> 
> I just don't see it. Wrestling has had .gifs and memes for years and it hasn't boosted anything. Maybe I'm old but I'm a believer in a cool advertisement or a hot angle with drama in it being much more of a draw than a 5 second .gif of something crazy.


it is about ‘what gets you Through the door’

Mox v Brodie is getting ZERO non-wrestling fans through the door. They’ve either gone on to MMA or they’re done with this ‘fake shit’ or whatever the popular excuse for not watching is these days

a meme *might* get you through the door - or even get a lapsed fan back. Micro-shots of fun events still make you want to partake in the fun. not many lapsed Attitude era fans will see Sammy get run over by a golf cart and not in some part of their brain go ‘.....shit.... that looks good’ - and maaaaybe check it out. If not the first time, then maybe the 10th time

now Story - story is what keeps you in the door. That is what you Hook them with. but getting them in, is obviously a part of the puzzle nobody has solved so far - well, except AEW to some extent. They got 10k of people through the door as a new company, and kept kinda stable - they just have to find the next level to replicate and replicate some more

never forget, this is a fandom built largely out of a Youtube show - its roots are just different


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mox v Brodie is getting ZERO non-wrestling fans through the door. They’ve either gone on to MMA or they’re done with this ‘fake shit’ or whatever the popular excuse for not watching is these days
> 
> a meme *might* get you through the door - or even get a lapsed fan back. Micro-shots of fun events still make you want to partake in the fun. not many lapsed Attitude era fans will see Sammy get run over by a golf cart and not in some part of their brain go ‘.....shit.... that looks good’ - and maaaaybe check it out. If not the first time, then maybe the 10th time


That's a nice theory, but in practice, based on actual data, we witnessed Moxley vs Brodie generating far far more interest than anything on that card before, during, and after the event.


----------



## Mike E

It's kind of crazy to me that so many people believe something is overall bad because "they" say it is. For everything I dislike, there is someone out there that likes the same exact thing, and vice-versa.

I overall enjoyed that pay-per-view alot, however some of the stuff I wasn't a fan of. For example the ladder match was way overbooked and Spears and Dustin shouldn't have been on that show. I'm a fan of Penelope Ford and Statlander, but that match should have been cut when they realized baker couldn't go.

I guess I've realized a long time ago that sometimes all of the content on a wrestling show isn't necessarily made for "me". Granted I'm probably going to enjoy some, most or maybe even all of the show at times. I know that some of the stuff may be targeted to another audience. That doesn't make it "bad", its just not something I greatly care for.

If you don't like something, that is fine and you have every right to express that. Just try to understand that many people probably enjoy that exact same thing. When you're in a AEW Fan section of a forum, you will probably run into alot of people who want to defend the product. That doesn't mean that person likes everything in the show, they probably just understand that they aren't the only ones the company is trying to cater to.

My goodness guys individual opinions are not the end all be all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> That's a nice theory, but in practice, based on actual data, we witnessed Moxley vs Brodie generating far far more interest than anything on that card before, during, and after the event.


..... than the stadium stampede match?

show my the twitter vids, RTs and gifs of that match

legit - alongside JB v MJF, one of the best traditional matches on the card - I loved it and any wrestling fan should check it out. But it got nowhere near the traction of the Stampede match

and if you told me ‘what should I show my 14 year old cousin who kinda might dig wrestling’ - I am not showing him that match

I’m showing him Stadium Stampede, or Ladder and at a push JB v MJF cause they are younger


----------



## DaSlacker

Time will tell if AEW, Matt Hardy and The Elite's 'breaking the forth wall' and meme approach is successful or not. Personally I prefer it to the old invisible camera mixed with bad writing. Still, I'm old school and like to be engrossed by a wrestling promotion as opposed to laugh at in-jokes. Hence why I've gradually walked away from WWE. Not sure I'd pay for it, as in PPVs (I've bought the first 5) and live events...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mike E said:


> If you don't like something, that is fine and you have every right to express that. Just try to understand that many people probably enjoy that exact same thing. When you're in a AEW Fan section of a forum, you will probably run into alot of people who want to defend the product. *That doesn't mean that person likes everything in the show, they probably just understand that they aren't the only ones the company is trying to cater to.*
> 
> My goodness guys individual opinions are not the end all be all


This is so spot-on. I like 75% of what AEW puts out

For me, Hardy, Janela and a bit of the women’s stuff - if it went away tomorrow I would not care one bit - but I understand it is not there for me / and I understand why its there

so, I just skip what I don’t like and watch the rest


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaSlacker said:


> Time will tell if AEW, Matt Hardy and The Elite's 'breaking the forth wall' and meme approach is successful or not. Personally I prefer it to the old invisible camera mixed with bad writing. Still, I'm old school and like to be engrossed by a wrestling promotion as opposed to laugh at in-jokes. Hence why I've gradually walked away from WWE. Not sure I'd pay for it, as in PPVs (I've bought the first 5) and live events...


The nice thing is - it isn’t their only approach

Cody is clearly booking more traditional stuff - which also has a very valid place on the card


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yes - this 100% works - and you’ll also see it working in the near Future when they merge these different universes on the big screen
> 
> Cody Saying the Bucks have Deadpool style wrestling is spot-on. Should be no surprise that style has a massive following / Deadpool was a nowhere character in the 90s of one-liners and quips
> 
> now, in 2020 he is one of the most popular characters with multiple running monthly titles which outsells Spider-man sometimes - but it is car-crash violence done with a wink and a nod and 4th wall breaking, but sometimes layered with Drama and story - the Reader is included in the story.
> 
> Marvel in their comics have explored and implemented these contrasting ideas - a Captain America style let’s say, mixed with a Deadpool style very succesfully. AEW with their ‘buffet’ approach has a lot of similarities with comics
> 
> (if it is not apparent yet, I am a massive Comic book nerd)
> 
> this style is almost ‘meme-wrestling’ - or you’ll hear gif-able being thrown around. That is the goal - and that is how you get today’s casual audience by all accounts of social media, youtube, tik tok and all the rest
> 
> edit> for long I’ve had to endure the same ridicule of a hobby as I’ve done for Wrestling. ‘It’s for kids’ ‘ read a real book’ - until _boop_ - Marvel broke the mainstream. The Comics had too much continuity. REAL Fans read about Starks’ drinking problems in the 80s, and the ‘Reborn’ reboot in the 90s - but CASUAL fans, just went and saw a movie
> 
> there you go - instant Marvel fans all over the show, as the medium became more accessible
> 
> MJF v Jungle Boy - which was the best match on the card, might get scoffed at by a casual (although, them being super young might turn it the other way) BUT Sammy being hit by a golf cart will let any casual go ‘ dang.... maybe i gotta check this shit out’ if it reaches far enough
> 
> edit edit>> thats it, my essay is done. But I can still speak hours about the similarities in the comic vs wrestling industry. We are almost now in the ‘Image’ phase to a degree. Or the Kyle Rayner phase - boy, if you Think wrestling fans are toxic, you should’ve been on DCs fan forums


I like this answer, and I hope the Bucks’ belief proves possible and I’m sitting here in 10 years laughing at myself for not seeing how all these goofy wrestling styles could intertwine into a single, living, breathing universe.

I want to like the shit, but Matt Hardy and teleportation and changing clothes just doesn’t do it for me. It’s wrong to think that Matt Hardy is the most powerful person in this universe.

But seriously, I did like your explanation of the thinking behind it all, @LifeInCattleClass. Thanks for taking the time to defend your position and not just calling those of us who DON’T “get it” WWE shills or whatever.

By the way, DC Comics fucking sucks. Marvel is and has always been better!!!


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... than the stadium stampede match?
> 
> show my the twitter vids, RTs and gifs of that match
> 
> legit - alongside JB v MJF, one of the best traditional matches on the card - I loved it and any wrestling fan should check it out. But it got nowhere near the traction of the Stampede match
> 
> and if you told me ‘what should I show my 14 year old cousin who kinda might dig wrestling’ - I am not showing him that match
> 
> I’m showing him Stadium Stampede, or Ladder and at a push JB v MJF cause they are younger


Yes, especially the Stampede match. That match generated almost no interest. The TNT title match and the MJF match generated more interest than it did, too. Of all the featured matches, the Stampede match generated the least amount of interest.

Let's start with the first week of the build for DON. YouTube views massively in favor of Moxley/Brodie by a wide margin.











Week 2 of the build, where Jericho challenged The Elite to the first ever Stadium Stampede match. The gap is narrower, but still an edge for Moxley/Brodie.










Week 3 of the build, and another pretty substantial edge for Moxley/Brodie.










Then we get the previews for each of the featured matches on the card, and the numbers speak for themselves here.










How about during the event? How did Moxley/Brodie fare compared to the top competitors in the Stadium Stampede? It's a massive blowout. Moxley and Brodie generate more interest than all of them combined.










What about in the hour following the event? Exact same thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I like this answer, and I hope the Bucks’ belief proves possible and I’m sitting here in 10 years laughing at myself for not seeing how all these goofy wrestling styles could intertwine into a single, living, breathing universe.
> 
> I want to like the shit, but Matt Hardy and teleportation and changing clothes just doesn’t do it for me. It’s wrong to think that Matt Hardy is the most powerful person in this universe.
> 
> But seriously, I did like your explanation of the thinking behind it all, @LifeInCattleClass. Thanks for taking the time to defend your position and not just calling those of us who DON’T “get it” WWE shills or whatever.
> 
> By the way, DC Comics fucking sucks. Marvel is and has always been better!!!





bdon said:


> I like this answer, and I hope the Bucks’ belief proves possible and I’m sitting here in 10 years laughing at myself for not seeing how all these goofy wrestling styles could intertwine into a single, living, breathing universe.
> 
> I want to like the shit, but Matt Hardy and teleportation and changing clothes just doesn’t do it for me. It’s wrong to think that Matt Hardy is the most powerful person in this universe.
> 
> But seriously, I did like your explanation of the thinking behind it all, @LifeInCattleClass. Thanks for taking the time to defend your position and not just calling those of us who DON’T “get it” WWE shills or whatever.
> 
> By the way, DC Comics fucking sucks. Marvel is and has always been better!!!


Duuudddeeee... you take that back - DC Comics is the best 

their movies suck though - but the comics are _italian kiss_


----------



## Pippen94

SteveC484 said:


> Old Simpsons, Seinfeld, Cheers, Old Howard Stern, Old South Park. Carlin was my favorite stand up.
> 
> I like comedy in wrestling on two conditions:
> 1) It fits within the context of the show. No winking at the camera stuff. The Rock insulting enemies, Austin making McMahon look like a jackass, Bobby Heenan commentary, ect.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) It's lower card filler that's not really important and doesn't impact the money guys (Crash Holly hardcore champion, various dumb attitude era angles)
> 
> AEW has both dumb, lower card comedy and fourth wall breaking comedy _in the main events of their show_. That is my biggest issue with it. And the whole reason for it seems to be to put over a beat up wrestler in his forties.


Go figure all your favorite shows are "old" & the stand up you mentioned died 12 years ago. For a lot of people tastes crystallise early in life & by your 20s tastes get locked in. Like the people who think all modern music is noise which I assume you may be one. Lack of familiarization may be the reason - fortunately you can always go watch nxt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Yes, especially the Stampede match. That match generated almost no interest. The TNT title match and the MJF match generated more interest than it did, too. Of all the featured matches, the Stampede match generated the least amount of interest.
> 
> Let's start with the first week of the build for DON. YouTube views massively in favor of Moxley/Brodie by a wide margin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 2 of the build, where Jericho challenged The Elite to the first ever Stadium Stampede match. The gap is narrower, but still an edge for Moxley/Brodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 3 of the build, and another pretty substantial edge for Moxley/Brodie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we get the previews for each of the featured matches on the card, and the numbers speak for themselves here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about during the event? How did Moxley/Brodie fare compared to the top competitors in the Stadium Stampede? It's a massive blowout. Moxley and Brodie generate more interest than all of them combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about in the hour following the event? Exact same thing.


The memes and gifs would only happen after the match - which was the point of the meme-wrestling I was Explaining

none of the places you’re pulling stats from will show that

you need instagram likes, and Tweets + retweets

also, your hour after the event stats is a little bit of ‘lies lies and statistics’ - pull the cumulative search of all the members in that match + stadium stampede to get a real sense of the impact

better yet, just look through the trending #DON on twitter and look at the clips / gifs posted - you’ll see what I mean

edit> just checked - top 10 clips is all variations of Stadium Stampede - 300k+ for the most popular one, 60ks and more for the rest, then the high spots of the ladder math and then Mox v Brodie at 9k views around 12th place

doesn’t mean it was bad - it was very very good - but it did not get the traction that Stampede did

not even counting photos and gifs now - which has a very similar trend


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The memes and gifs would only happen after the match - which was the point of the meme-wrestling I was Explaining
> 
> none of the places you’re pulling stats from will show that
> 
> you need instagram likes, and Tweets + retweets
> 
> also, your hour after the event stats is a little bit of ‘lies lies and statistics’ - pull the cumulative search of all the members in that match + stadium stampede to get a real sense of the impact
> 
> better yet, just look through the trending #DON on twitter and look at the clips / gifs posted - you’ll see what I mean


The tweet with by far the most interactions that night was the post-event tweet from Moxley that had 50K likes. Those gifs combined didn't generate 50K likes.

I showed you data. You come back with vague claims about gifs.

I think we've established what drew interest and what didn't.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

On another note look at the number of views for the AEW Women's stuff. No interest there by anyone as a matter of fact "irrelevant" Jim Cornette's reviews of the women matches in AEW get more hits than the AEW's YouTube videos about them.

I appreciate the insight from AEWMoxley. Was cool to take a look at that.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> I won't argue that he loves to burn a good bridge but the reason he isn't working full time in wrestling currently is because he doesn't really want to. I guarantee that AEW, Impact, MLW and WWE would all want Cornette under contract if they could have him and it was easy to do so.


Nwa had him under contract & forced him to quit for racist remarks. He departed wwe for assaulting a wrestler under his supervision. TNA & ROH sacked him over creative differences ie. He's stuck in past & wanted to run angles where wrestlers "win $1000" for winning match & recreate 1997 USA vs Canada factional war. Given his social media form no modern company would touch him. He's not the type of person I would want to share views with


----------



## Geeee

EmbassyForever said:


> Dude was hanging out w/ Tyson & AEW crew once again, judging by Baker's IG...
> 
> He's one of UFC's most dominant fighters ever, and an Olympic gold medalist. That'd be huge for AEW if he's interested.
> 
> 
> lmao. The only reason he's been relevant in the past 10 years is because of his rants. That one time he actually tried to actually do something meaningful for the wrestling business he failed miserably. So.... yeah, not happening.


Henry Cejudo is a great fighter but he is the height of Marko Stunt. Granted he is also pretty jacked


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> Nwa had him under contract & forced him to quit for racist remarks. He departed wwe for assaulting a wrestler under his supervision. TNA & ROH sacked him over creative differences ie. He's stuck in past & wanted to run angles where wrestlers "win $1000" for winning match & recreate 1997 USA vs Canada factional war. Given his social media form no modern company would touch him. He's not the type of person I would want to share views with


Yeah, the NWA forced him to quit due to cancel culture and people thinking he was racist which is ridiculous because it was a starvation joke not a racial joke. Lets not rehash that argument again though. He fucked up in WWE though and I'm sure even he has admitted in the past that it was probably the wrong thing to do.

In TNA they let him go for butting heads with Russo constantly it had nothing to do with his ideas. He got released from ROH because of an outburst in regards to an injured wrestler (Steve Corino). It had nothing to do with his creative ability and he actually helped ROH start making money especially with their live event business.

Many modern companies want him including AEW who had a conversation with him about joining. We very well could've seen Cornette involved in AEW creative if Omega and The Bucks weren't involved in it.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a minute, I see memes all the time and often get a chuckle out of them but I have never and don't know anyone who has ever gone out of their way to find out what is behind a meme they laugh at or a meme they don't understand.
> 
> For example, I saw many wrestling fans memeing the Sammy running from Omega and Hardy thing but what benefit has that given AEW? Did it boost their ratings that they got a meme out of it? Not really. Has it resulted in more PPV buys or money in their pockets? Not really. Do guys such as yourself or the guys working for AEW think that a meme or even a .gif will lead to interest in their product past a casual "Oh, that's pretty cool"?
> 
> I just don't see it. Wrestling has had .gifs and memes for years and it hasn't boosted anything. Maybe I'm old but I'm a believer in a cool advertisement or a hot angle with drama in it being much more of a draw than a 5 second .gif of something crazy.


I don't think it will be that immediate. AEW isn't trying to win tomorrow, they are trying to win 2025. This will help them establish someone that WWE fans will now recognize. Social Media WWE fans that have never watched a lick of AEW probably know the name of Sammy now because AEW and WWE constantly tag the other companies name as a way to create organic reach.


----------



## Geeee

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'll be honest I wouldn't buy that line from Russo and I don't buy it from Cornette.


TBH I think Cornette is doing really well financially on his podcast. Like Steve Austin does a podcast and he could easily get booked on any wrestling show he wanted, and I think Cornette's podcast is more popular than Steve's?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Geeee said:


> TBH I think Cornette is doing really well financially on his podcast. Like Steve Austin does a podcast and he could easily get booked on any wrestling show he wanted, and I think Cornette's podcast is more popular than Steve's?


Cornette just had to ask his fans to stop buying merchandise and pull his shop down temporarily because he was selling so much merchandise. I've read he makes well into six figures from podcasting and his website store.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Again..... they’re all getting awfully familiar with each other all of a sudden

i wonder if AEW and NJPW sees this as an opportune time to take proper market share rom WWE

what would create more buzz than some sort of coalition 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265311734866345985


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Again..... they’re all getting awfully familiar with each other all of a sudden
> 
> i wonder if AEW and NJPW sees this as an opportune time to take proper market share rom WWE
> 
> what would create more buzz than some sort of coalition
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265311734866345985


The relationship between the two has certainly improved from the early days. 

They never used to acknowledge them at all then all of a sudden they started mentioning Jericho was AEW champion during the match with Tanahashi. 

Id love some sort of collab - it'd be great for both companies.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265328783650766848
So I am going to assume DON did very well, considering.


----------



## rbl85

I don't think this have anything to do with how well the PPV buys did.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> I don't think this have anything to do with how well the PPV buys did.











Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




m.twitch.tv


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rumours are 98k - 113k buys


----------



## kazarn

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are 98k - 113k buys


That's an incredible number.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kazarn said:


> That's an incredible number.


yup, even 80k would Be legit good - but over 90k is amazing

and without Fite


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are 98k - 113k buys


fuuuuuck

this is a company that has 700k regular viewers in America. They encouraged ~15% of this population to purchase the show, even with a last minute card. Fuck me. Imagine if their original plans were still in place.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> fuuuuuck
> 
> this is a company that has 700k regular viewers in America. They encouraged ~15% of this population to purchase the show, even with a last minute card. Fuck me. Imagine if their original plans were still in place.


the conversion rate of that is massive

100/700 = 14% Conversion for a 50bucks item. That is legit


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> fuuuuuck
> 
> this is a company that has 700k regular viewers in America. They encouraged ~15% of this population to purchase the show, even with a last minute card. Fuck me. Imagine if their original plans were still in place.


Because you think only peoples in America bought the PPV ?

Also i wonder why you guys are surprised by a possible really good PPV buys number. Yes they have an audience of 700K in the US but it's the hardcore fans who mostly buy the PPVs and the hardcore fans didn't leave since the start of the pandemic.
Also AEW is becoming more and more popular outside of the US.


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are 98k - 113k buys


That's not bad at all.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

rbl85 said:


> Because you think only peoples in America bought the PPV ?


the rumour is about american PPV buys aka non-fite.tv


----------



## rbl85

optikk sucks said:


> the rumour is about american PPV buys aka non-fite.tv


Oh okay my bad.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

rbl85 said:


> Oh okay my bad.


i mean if you consider that those are just the rumoured domestic buys, imagine the international buys as well.

They would've made bucks off this one show. 

More than WrestleMania, potentially.


----------



## bdon

Good on them. I think I called no less than 75k.


----------



## Jman55

El Hammerstone said:


> That's not bad at all.


Honestly considering the external circumstances as well as some of the slapdash booking that came as a result of it I think this can be considered more than just not bad but a pretty fantastic result if it turns out to be an accurate number (I was expecting more like 80-85k and I felt like I was being generous)


----------



## taker1986

optikk sucks said:


> i mean if you consider that those are just the rumoured domestic buys, imagine the international buys as well.
> 
> They would've made bucks off this one show.
> 
> More than WrestleMania, potentially.


I wonder how many they did in the UK. I'd imagine a high number as its shown on ITV 1 on Monday night so a lot of people will be Aware of AEW. 

Also if its high they'll hopefully do more shows here. Its just a pity Fyter Fest isn't happening here this year. I probably would've went to it.

Hopefully they can get this info on how many UK buys they did, if its a lot they can maybe hold a PPV at Craven cottage next year in the summer. Tony Kahn owns Fulham so it should be easy for him to arrange.


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rumours are 98k - 113k buys


That would be a great number, but it's identical to the range Meltzer gave for last year's DON. Are you sure you're not looking at last year's buys?


----------



## Erik.

taker1986 said:


> I wonder how many they did in the UK. I'd imagine a high number as its shown on ITV 1 on Monday night so a lot of people will be Aware of AEW.
> 
> Also if its high they'll hopefully do more shows here. Its just a pity Fyter Fest isn't happening here this year. I probably would've went to it.
> 
> Hopefully they can get this info on how many UK buys they did, if its a lot they can maybe hold a PPV at Craven cottage next year in the summer. Tony Kahn owns Fulham so it should be easy for him to arrange.


It wouldn't surprise me if at the first possible oppertunity for a PPV to be held in the UK - the next available AEW event will be held there. 

That could well be Revolution next year.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, the NWA forced him to quit due to cancel culture and people thinking he was racist which is ridiculous because it was a starvation joke not a racial joke. Lets not rehash that argument again though. He fucked up in WWE though and I'm sure even he has admitted in the past that it was probably the wrong thing to do.
> 
> In TNA they let him go for butting heads with Russo constantly it had nothing to do with his ideas. He got released from ROH because of an outburst in regards to an injured wrestler (Steve Corino). It had nothing to do with his creative ability and he actually helped ROH start making money especially with their live event business.
> 
> Many modern companies want him including AEW who had a conversation with him about joining. We very well could've seen Cornette involved in AEW creative if Omega and The Bucks weren't involved in it.


Joke was racist as it touched on negative stereotypes. Not as disturbing but just as telling was fact line was 34 years & related to event from all that time ago. Cornette thinks topical material from 1986 is still relevant today - & this visionary you to lead business today?


----------



## Pippen94

AEWMoxley said:


> That would be a great number, but it's identical to the range Meltzer gave for last year's DON. Are you sure you're not looking at last year's buys?


I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Hephaesteus

If there was anything that I thought was gonna break Corny, it would've been the ladder match. I admittedly did not see the stampede match breaking him lolz wow


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hephaesteus said:


> If there was anything that I thought was gonna break Corny, it would've been the ladder match. I admittedly did not see the stampede match breaking him lolz wow


edgy


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cornette's views on this PPV:

- Talks about a photo that was uploaded to Tony Khan's twitter featuring a smiling Cody + Arn, Mike Tyson and Jake + Lance. Asks why they would be smiling and taking a photo together after so much animosity had been on television these past few weeks. Hard to argue.

- Says no adult could enjoy the ladder match. Says the match is excruciating and that he feels bad for Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone but they brought it on themselves. Says Brian Cage looks great and did some really good shit but says winning the ladder match does nothing for him because it was a "fucking mess". "Absolute garbage match with outlaw mud show wrestlers" and says every wrestler in the match looked like an idiot. "Fuck whoever inflicted this upon the public"

- Says MJF is the only one in AEW who gives a shit about anything. Gives credit to both guys for their fitness, says it all made sense, nobody did anything stupid, says Jungle Boy will be brilliant if they can get rid him away from Marko. Said it was the best part of the show.

- Cody Vs Archer next. Cornette calls the TNT Title a "decorative hubcap". Says Mike Tyson didn't do anything for the match and talks shit about Big Swole for acting unafraid of Lance Archer. Says he liked 2/3rds of the match but it went too long and said the finish sucked.

- He says he fast forwarded Ford Vs Statlander which was probably a smart idea given how shit it was. "Outlaw girl wrestling on PPV" he says.

- Dustin Vs Spears he says AEW should add a part to their logo where it says "And Brandi" which is pretty funny because she sucks as well. He says Dustin Vs Spears was pretty good until he saw Tully on Shawn Spears' underwear and he fast forwarded. Says he was disappointed in Dustin Rhodes.

- Rose Vs Shida. He thinks it's funny that the match is officially no DQ because every match AEW does is no disqualification. Says the match is "fucking ridiculous" and that tables and furniture should be used by the men because they are what makes money and the women do not. Says the match is an "indy garbage match" and that nothing makes sense in AEW. Says Nyla is buried at this point and should "go home and take up collecting stamps".

- Moxley Vs Lee. Cornette says the guards wearing "S.A.F.E" didn't make sense, says he fast forwarded Moxley's entrance because it's old at this point, Brodie's new gear looks like a "high school cheerleading captain". He suggests the referee and ring announcers start diving because everyone else does. He says Brodie and Moxley have learned nothing from their time in WWE and are doing an indy hardcore match. Says the DDT through the ramp was obviously gimmicked and says it was stupid that both guys came out after going through the ramp and then he fast forwarded. Says it's the most ridiculous thing on the PPV at this point. Cornette says Moxley is an outlaw mud show wrestler.

- Main event. He says it should be called Football Fuckery instead of Stadium Stampede. He says when Kenny is trying to fight or move someone he's awkward and "herky jerky". Says the match is a clear imitation of the Money In The Bank ladder match that the WWE just did. He says he almost wanted to apologise TO VINCE RUSSO because he no longer has produced the worst wrestling he's ever seen instead AEW has. Says the pool angle was distasteful after what just happened to Shad Gaspard and that more people should be talking about it but says he was even more offended by the stupidity behind Hardy being tossed into a pool and changing clothes. He says he's ashamed of Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone and Matt Hardy and says Tony Khan can take his sports based presentation and "shove it up his fucking ass"

Says David Schultz should slap anyone who lowered themselves to be involved in this. Says they never explained how Santana got out of the ice machine, says the bar scene had wrestlers risking serious injury just to make the wrestling business look stupid. He points out the stupidity of Hager being hit with 5 glass bottles and never falling down, says Kenny Omega is the biggest nerd pussy piece of shit in wrestling and that him drinking milk with Adam Page only proves that. Says that Jericho not being able to beat one of the bucks with a baseball bat makes him look awful and that the referee challenge was stupid.

He points out that Omega running down stairs at the stadium was pointless especially since he stopped before doing anything "Because he's an idiot". "Chris Jericho, it's been nice knowing you but fuck you too!". He's now burying Jericho, pretty hilarious. He says he never wants to see any of these people ever again personally or professionally due to this match. Says the finish looked clearly gimmicked and that they landed in an air bag and didn't even try to hide it.

He says he has to take a stand on this and says if this is what wrestling is now it has to die. Cornette says he's too embarrassed to be in the wrestling industry and is now slapping himself in the face out of frustration. Ends his review by saying "Fucking assholes"

Brian Last for those interested says it's the biggest piece of garbage he's ever seen in wrestling. Cornette says JR is killing his legacy and Schiavone is only there to take a cheque. Cornette and Last says that wrestling fans are still out there but indulge in the old wrestling stuff on YouTube and on the Network/DVD etc. He says wrestling was much better off when people were taking it seriously.

Cornette says he isn't reviewing AEW anymore because he never wants to see any of these people again. He tells his friends to have some pride and turn away from All Elite Wrestling because they are ruining their legacies.


----------



## rbl85

WHo gives a fuck about what this guy think ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> WHo gives a fuck about what this guy think ?


Well his YouTube video has got 12,000 views and was only uploaded a few hours ago so quite a few people do.


----------



## Rankles75

I detest Cornette, but that’s some funny shit...


----------



## Prosper

Its funny that he thinks his opinion is more important than the majority opinion. Everyone praised the Brodie Lee/Moxley and Stadium Stampede matches so I mean....who cares? The guy is maliciously attacking these guys with his words like a madman. What a joke lol. There was nothing constructive about his viewpoints on anything lol. Thanks for posting though that was a fun read.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hope he is a man of his word and stays away

if he doesn’t, he kinda exposes himself for the clout chasing Cuntwaffle most of us think he is - a dinosaur sitting at the dining table feet of AEW, hoping for some scraps or crumbs to fall from their plates to keep him relevant

i’ll actually have respect if he never speaks of them again - but i doubt it


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette's views on this PPV:
> 
> - Talks about a photo that was uploaded to Tony Khan's twitter featuring a smiling Cody + Arn, Mike Tyson and Jake + Lance. Asks why they would be smiling and taking a photo together after so much animosity had been on television these past few weeks. Hard to argue.
> 
> - Says no adult could enjoy the ladder match. Says the match is excruciating and that he feels bad for Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone but they brought it on themselves. Says Brian Cage looks great and did some really good shit but says winning the ladder match does nothing for him because it was a "fucking mess". "Absolute garbage match with outlaw mud show wrestlers" and says every wrestler in the match looked like an idiot. "Fuck whoever inflicted this upon the public"
> 
> - Says MJF is the only one in AEW who gives a shit about anything. Gives credit to both guys for their fitness, says it all made sense, nobody did anything stupid, says Jungle Boy will be brilliant if they can get rid him away from Marko. Said it was the best part of the show.
> 
> - Cody Vs Archer next. Cornette calls the TNT Title a "decorative hubcap". Says Mike Tyson didn't do anything for the match and talks shit about Big Swole for acting unafraid of Lance Archer. Says he liked 2/3rds of the match but it went too long and said the finish sucked.
> 
> - He says he fast forwarded Ford Vs Statlander which was probably a smart idea given how shit it was. "Outlaw girl wrestling on PPV" he says.
> 
> - Dustin Vs Spears he says AEW should add a part to their logo where it says "And Brandi" which is pretty funny because she sucks as well. He says Dustin Vs Spears was pretty good until he saw Tully on Shawn Spears' underwear and he fast forwarded. Says he was disappointed in Dustin Rhodes.
> 
> - Rose Vs Shida. He thinks it's funny that the match is officially no DQ because every match AEW does is no disqualification. Says the match is "fucking ridiculous" and that tables and furniture should be used by the men because they are what makes money and the women do not. Says the match is an "indy garbage match" and that nothing makes sense in AEW. Says Nyla is buried at this point and should "go home and take up collecting stamps".
> 
> - Moxley Vs Lee. Cornette says the guards wearing "S.A.F.E" didn't make sense, says he fast forwarded Moxley's entrance because it's old at this point, Brodie's new gear looks like a "high school cheerleading captain". He suggests the referee and ring announcers start diving because everyone else does. He says Brodie and Moxley have learned nothing from their time in WWE and are doing an indy hardcore match. Says the DDT through the ramp was obviously gimmicked and says it was stupid that both guys came out after going through the ramp and then he fast forwarded. Says it's the most ridiculous thing on the PPV at this point. Cornette says Moxley is an outlaw mud show wrestler.
> 
> - Main event. He says it should be called Football Fuckery instead of Stadium Stampede. He says when Kenny is trying to fight or move someone he's awkward and "herky jerky". Says the match is a clear imitation of the Money In The Bank ladder match that the WWE just did. He says he almost wanted to apologise TO VINCE RUSSO because he no longer has produced the worst wrestling he's ever seen instead AEW has. Says the pool angle was distasteful after what just happened to Shad Gaspard and that more people should be talking about it but says he was even more offended by the stupidity behind Hardy being tossed into a pool and changing clothes. He says he's ashamed of Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone and Matt Hardy and says Tony Khan can take his sports based presentation and "shove it up his fucking ass"
> 
> Says David Schultz should slap anyone who lowered themselves to be involved in this. Says they never explained how Santana got out of the ice machine, says the bar scene had wrestlers risking serious injury just to make the wrestling business look stupid. He points out the stupidity of Hager being hit with 5 glass bottles and never falling down, says Kenny Omega is the biggest nerd pussy piece of shit in wrestling and that him drinking milk with Adam Page only proves that. Says that Jericho not being able to beat one of the bucks with a baseball bat makes him look awful and that the referee challenge was stupid.
> 
> He points out that Omega running down stairs at the stadium was pointless especially since he stopped before doing anything "Because he's an idiot". "Chris Jericho, it's been nice knowing you but fuck you too!". He's now burying Jericho, pretty hilarious. He says he never wants to see any of these people ever again personally or professionally due to this match. Says the finish looked clearly gimmicked and that they landed in an air bag and didn't even try to hide it.
> 
> He says he has to take a stand on this and says if this is what wrestling is now it has to die. Cornette says he's too embarrassed to be in the wrestling industry and is now slapping himself in the face out of frustration. Ends his review by saying "Fucking assholes"
> 
> Brian Last for those interested says it's the biggest piece of garbage he's ever seen in wrestling. Cornette says JR is killing his legacy and Schiavone is only there to take a cheque. Cornette and Last says that wrestling fans are still out there but indulge in the old wrestling stuff on YouTube and on the Network/DVD etc. He says wrestling was much better off when people were taking it seriously.
> 
> Cornette says he isn't reviewing AEW anymore because he never wants to see any of these people again. He tells his friends to have some pride and turn away from All Elite Wrestling because they are ruining their legacies.


Prepare for a grand total of none of these points to be disputed, but rather people ridiculing Jim Cornette the person (and no, I did not agree with every single thing he said).


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette's views on this PPV:
> 
> - Talks about a photo that was uploaded to Tony Khan's twitter featuring a smiling Cody + Arn, Mike Tyson and Jake + Lance. Asks why they would be smiling and taking a photo together after so much animosity had been on television these past few weeks. Hard to argue.
> 
> - Says no adult could enjoy the ladder match. Says the match is excruciating and that he feels bad for Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone but they brought it on themselves. Says Brian Cage looks great and did some really good shit but says winning the ladder match does nothing for him because it was a "fucking mess". "Absolute garbage match with outlaw mud show wrestlers" and says every wrestler in the match looked like an idiot. "Fuck whoever inflicted this upon the public"
> 
> - Says MJF is the only one in AEW who gives a shit about anything. Gives credit to both guys for their fitness, says it all made sense, nobody did anything stupid, says Jungle Boy will be brilliant if they can get rid him away from Marko. Said it was the best part of the show.
> 
> - Cody Vs Archer next. Cornette calls the TNT Title a "decorative hubcap". Says Mike Tyson didn't do anything for the match and talks shit about Big Swole for acting unafraid of Lance Archer. Says he liked 2/3rds of the match but it went too long and said the finish sucked.
> 
> - He says he fast forwarded Ford Vs Statlander which was probably a smart idea given how shit it was. "Outlaw girl wrestling on PPV" he says.
> 
> - Dustin Vs Spears he says AEW should add a part to their logo where it says "And Brandi" which is pretty funny because she sucks as well. He says Dustin Vs Spears was pretty good until he saw Tully on Shawn Spears' underwear and he fast forwarded. Says he was disappointed in Dustin Rhodes.
> 
> - Rose Vs Shida. He thinks it's funny that the match is officially no DQ because every match AEW does is no disqualification. Says the match is "fucking ridiculous" and that tables and furniture should be used by the men because they are what makes money and the women do not. Says the match is an "indy garbage match" and that nothing makes sense in AEW. Says Nyla is buried at this point and should "go home and take up collecting stamps".
> 
> - Moxley Vs Lee. Cornette says the guards wearing "S.A.F.E" didn't make sense, says he fast forwarded Moxley's entrance because it's old at this point, Brodie's new gear looks like a "high school cheerleading captain". He suggests the referee and ring announcers start diving because everyone else does. He says Brodie and Moxley have learned nothing from their time in WWE and are doing an indy hardcore match. Says the DDT through the ramp was obviously gimmicked and says it was stupid that both guys came out after going through the ramp and then he fast forwarded. Says it's the most ridiculous thing on the PPV at this point. Cornette says Moxley is an outlaw mud show wrestler.
> 
> - Main event. He says it should be called Football Fuckery instead of Stadium Stampede. He says when Kenny is trying to fight or move someone he's awkward and "herky jerky". Says the match is a clear imitation of the Money In The Bank ladder match that the WWE just did. He says he almost wanted to apologise TO VINCE RUSSO because he no longer has produced the worst wrestling he's ever seen instead AEW has. Says the pool angle was distasteful after what just happened to Shad Gaspard and that more people should be talking about it but says he was even more offended by the stupidity behind Hardy being tossed into a pool and changing clothes. He says he's ashamed of Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone and Matt Hardy and says Tony Khan can take his sports based presentation and "shove it up his fucking ass"
> 
> Says David Schultz should slap anyone who lowered themselves to be involved in this. Says they never explained how Santana got out of the ice machine, says the bar scene had wrestlers risking serious injury just to make the wrestling business look stupid. He points out the stupidity of Hager being hit with 5 glass bottles and never falling down, says Kenny Omega is the biggest nerd pussy piece of shit in wrestling and that him drinking milk with Adam Page only proves that. Says that Jericho not being able to beat one of the bucks with a baseball bat makes him look awful and that the referee challenge was stupid.
> 
> He points out that Omega running down stairs at the stadium was pointless especially since he stopped before doing anything "Because he's an idiot". "Chris Jericho, it's been nice knowing you but fuck you too!". He's now burying Jericho, pretty hilarious. He says he never wants to see any of these people ever again personally or professionally due to this match. Says the finish looked clearly gimmicked and that they landed in an air bag and didn't even try to hide it.
> 
> He says he has to take a stand on this and says if this is what wrestling is now it has to die. Cornette says he's too embarrassed to be in the wrestling industry and is now slapping himself in the face out of frustration. Ends his review by saying "Fucking assholes"
> 
> Brian Last for those interested says it's the biggest piece of garbage he's ever seen in wrestling. Cornette says JR is killing his legacy and Schiavone is only there to take a cheque. Cornette and Last says that wrestling fans are still out there but indulge in the old wrestling stuff on YouTube and on the Network/DVD etc. He says wrestling was much better off when people were taking it seriously.
> 
> Cornette says he isn't reviewing AEW anymore because he never wants to see any of these people again. He tells his friends to have some pride and turn away from All Elite Wrestling because they are ruining their legacies.


He also ended the review by attempting to light his notes on the event on fire inside his office. That made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> Prepare for a grand total of none of these points to be disputed, but rather people ridiculing Jim Cornette the person.


well, firstly - nobody is reading all that - I know I’m not

but i did listen to the youtube - and what can there be possibly to debate?

the guy doesn’t like what i like (and i guess subsequently his fans) - what merit can there ever be in spending the energy to dissuade someone filled to the brim with that much piss and vinegar? he basically starts the argument with - ‘well, i don‘t like these fucks’

well, ok then.... debate over


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its funny that he thinks his opinion is more important than the majority opinion. Everyone praised the Brodie Lee/Moxley and Stadium Stampede matches so I mean....who cares? The guy is maliciously attacking these guys with his words like a madman. What a joke lol. There was nothing constructive about his viewpoints on anything lol. Thanks for posting though that was a fun read.


Who is this "everyone" who is saying it was great? As far as majorities go, the vast majority of people who were wrestling fans are not watching and they did not do a lot to change that Saturday after improving a lot this year.


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, firstly - nobody is reading all that - I know I’m not
> 
> but i did listen to the youtube - and what can there be possibly to debate?
> 
> the guy doesn’t like what i like (and i guess subsequently his fans) - what merit can there ever be in spending the energy to dissuade someone filled to the brim with that much piss and vinegar? he basically starts the argument with - ‘well, i don‘t like these fucks’
> 
> well, ok then.... debate over


That is what it is going to come down to apparently. Either you are all for the WWE-lite silliness or you are not.


----------



## Prosper

Lheurch said:


> Who is this "everyone" who is saying it was great? As far as majorities go, the vast majority of people who were wrestling fans are not watching and they did not do a lot to change that Saturday after improving a lot this year.


You know what I mean. I'm talking about the majority of people who stayed around the wrestling industry in general. Plus every website that covers wrestling and by social media reactions.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well his YouTube video has got 12,000 views and was only uploaded a few hours ago so quite a few people do.


So 12,000 morons watch old man yells at cloud is what you're saying. Good riddance that he and his cult are not watching anymore.


----------



## bdon

It surprised me that he finally went off, like REALLY WENT OFF, on JR and Jericho. He’s complained, but he has tried to keep the friendships alive and well.

While I liked most of the match, Matt Hardy can obviously fuck off, but I keep coming back to Jericho in all of this. He had no trouble telling the Lucha Brothers to start fucking tagging in and out of matches. Does he think too highly of Hardy to speak up? Does Kenny Omega have a larger contract and more power in his voice than Jericho?

Cody knows how to book, but he is too busy building himself for an eventual return to WWE with creative control. Khan is happy with Cody’s hand up his ass manipulating him like the puppet he is. Omega is a great wrestler who looks clueless in booking and possibly just bored with all of it. The Bucks are never far from the BTE fuckery.

Jericho is the only one with the know how and, one would think, the confidence to reign everyone into the fold of what they CAN and SHOULD be. Instead, he looks bored with wrestling and all too content to see what crazy shit the Winnipeg, Mannitoba boys can come up with next.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> You know what I mean. I'm talking about the majority of people who stayed around the wrestling industry in general. Plus every website that covers wrestling and by social media reactions.


I will grant you there are a lot of people who liked it, but it is definitely not everyone. I wish they had stayed on their path from most of the year of improving things that could be growing their audience more after the pandemic. But instead we get Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Brian Last and Cornette brought up a phenomenal point though which I will attempt to try and do justice now.

They said there are two kinds of wrestling fans out there today with one side totally rejecting modern style wrestling because of how garbage it is. They've been run off by the idiocy of the WWE, Impact and AEW but are still very interested in wrestling and are still passionate about it. Brian Last says that the ratings for his Jim Cornette podcast and his 6:05 podcast aren't that far behind AEW's television ratings showing that there is still that market for serious style pro wrestling and people willing to support it but nobody to cater to us. That may very well explain why AEW had 1.4 million people tune into their debut but has now driven half of them away.

They said the other side just don't care and they view wrestling as nothing but stupid entertainment and don't care how broken, stupid or silly it all gets. They suggest things will get worse because the future wrestlers who are watching wrestling TV now will intend to replicate the likes of Omega and The Bucks as opposed to Stone Cold and The Rock.


----------



## Erik.

"I'm too embarrassed to be involved in this industry" 

Says man recording podcasts about the industry.


----------



## DaSlacker

rbl85 said:


> WHo gives a fuck about what this guy think ?


In fairness and despite opinions of AEW, Jim is a more charismatic and entertaining talker than nearly everybody in wrestling.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> "I'm too embarrassed to be involved in this industry"
> 
> Says man recording podcasts about the industry.


He's not under contract or doing work with any of these companies; I mean, it was pretty obvious that's what he was saying. What an odd comment.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last and Cornette brought up a phenomenal point though which I will attempt to try and do justice now.
> 
> They said there are two kinds of wrestling fans out there today with one side totally rejecting modern style wrestling because of how garbage it is. They've been run off by the idiocy of the WWE, Impact and AEW but are still very interested in wrestling and are still passionate about it. Brian Last says that the ratings for his Jim Cornette podcast and his 6:05 podcast aren't that far behind AEW's television ratings showing that there is still that market for serious style pro wrestling and people willing to support it but nobody to cater to us. That may very well explain why AEW had 1.4 million people tune into their debut but has now driven half of them away.
> 
> They said the other side just don't care and they view wrestling as nothing but stupid entertainment and don't care how broken, stupid or silly it all gets. They suggest things will get worse because the future wrestlers who are watching wrestling TV now will intend to replicate the likes of Omega and The Bucks as opposed to Stone Cold and The Rock.



I touched on that. Brian Last, I believe it was, tried excusing Jericho and Matt Hardy by blaming the Bucks and Olivier. That’s bullshit. Jericho isn’t some no-name scrub just trying to make a name for himself by hanging with the cool kids. Jericho IS the cool kid. He’s the guy Omega claimed to be his favorite wrestler growing up.

Jericho is making his own decision to “play wrestler” with Omega, Hardy, and the boys. That’s on Jericho. Don’t try to make it about AEW, the Bucks, Oliver, or whoever. Lay into Jericho just like you would the aforementioned three. Maybe you can embarrass Jericho into demanding greatness from all involved.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I


Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last and Cornette brought up a phenomenal point though which I will attempt to try and do justice now.
> 
> They said there are two kinds of wrestling fans out there today with one side totally rejecting modern style wrestling because of how garbage it is. They've been run off by the idiocy of the WWE, Impact and AEW but are still very interested in wrestling and are still passionate about it. Brian Last says that the ratings for his Jim Cornette podcast and his 6:05 podcast aren't that far behind AEW's television ratings showing that there is still that market for serious style pro wrestling and people willing to support it but nobody to cater to us. That may very well explain why AEW had 1.4 million people tune into their debut but has now driven half of them away.
> 
> They said the other side just don't care and they view wrestling as nothing but stupid entertainment and don't care how broken, stupid or silly it all gets. They suggest things will get worse because the future wrestlers who are watching wrestling TV now will intend to replicate the likes of Omega and The Bucks as opposed to Stone Cold and The Rock.


and that is a fair point

remember - AEW was a ground swell movement based off the 4 EVPs - we followed them, supported them, bought merch from them and they delivered the company we wanted

us, their fans for the last 3 to 4 years

why are people so fucking shocked it isn‘t what they wanted, but rather what the fans of BTE, The elite and all that sort of stuff wanted.

there is enough fans that still like the Cornette Type stuff - its proven by his numbers. If AEW fandom could do a groundswell, at the very least the mid-south wrestling type of crowd should be able to get a 5k seater going and get it kick-started / that’ll be half of All In

my dad always said, ‘you’ve got the vision, you’ve got the job’

i would very much like to see a Cornette-style company rise and take its true market share

but, guess podcasts are easier


----------



## Erik.

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last and Cornette brought up a phenomenal point though which I will attempt to try and do justice now.
> 
> They said there are two kinds of wrestling fans out there today with one side totally rejecting modern style wrestling because of how garbage it is. They've been run off by the idiocy of the WWE, Impact and AEW but are still very interested in wrestling and are still passionate about it. Brian Last says that the ratings for his Jim Cornette podcast and his 6:05 podcast aren't that far behind AEW's television ratings showing that there is still that market for serious style pro wrestling and people willing to support it but nobody to cater to us. That may very well explain why AEW had 1.4 million people tune into their debut but has now driven half of them away.
> 
> They said the other side just don't care and they view wrestling as nothing but stupid entertainment and don't care how broken, stupid or silly it all gets. They suggest things will get worse because the future wrestlers who are watching wrestling TV now will intend to replicate the likes of Omega and The Bucks as opposed to Stone Cold and The Rock.


I still find it amazing how anyone who's seen The Bucks and Omega in the past could ever think what they'd get wouldnt involve campy humour and over the top wrestling.

I guess we'll never know about the 1,400,000 who tuned in on the opening show. I maintain belief it was just those who watch Raw and Smackdown and were curious about a new show because of all the hype it was getting.

The institutionalised lot who believe anything and anyone outside of the WWE are nobodies.

I mean we have alot of those on here for a start. Not willing to give other promotions a chance simply because of that reason. We had posters who said AJ Styles etc. Were nobodies because they hadn't worked in WWE.

Why would future wrestlers not emulate themselves on some of the greats? That's not down to the promotions, that's down to the individual who hasn't bothered to learn history about a business or industry he's getting involved in.

If that's how it worked, how comes no one in this era has aimed to do it?


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Brian Last and Cornette brought up a phenomenal point though which I will attempt to try and do justice now.
> 
> They said there are two kinds of wrestling fans out there today with one side totally rejecting modern style wrestling because of how garbage it is. They've been run off by the idiocy of the WWE, Impact and AEW but are still very interested in wrestling and are still passionate about it. Brian Last says that the ratings for his Jim Cornette podcast and his 6:05 podcast aren't that far behind AEW's television ratings showing that there is still that market for serious style pro wrestling and people willing to support it but nobody to cater to us. That may very well explain why AEW had 1.4 million people tune into their debut but has now driven half of them away.
> 
> They said the other side just don't care and they view wrestling as nothing but stupid entertainment and don't care how broken, stupid or silly it all gets. They suggest things will get worse because the future wrestlers who are watching wrestling TV now will intend to replicate the likes of Omega and The Bucks as opposed to Stone Cold and The Rock.


That is bs - TV number + DVR = 1million for aew. Corny does now where near that. He is probably comparing YouTube views.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> He's not under contract or doing work with any of these companies; I mean, it was pretty obvious that's what he was saying. What an odd comment.


Obviously.


----------



## DaSlacker

For the sake of his own health he should just podcast about Current Affairs or Pop Culture or MMA/Boxing. And stick to reviewing MLW, ROH and NWA. The man is a passionate fan of pro wrestling and the big US promotions have moved too far away from the pro wrestling genre for him to discuss in a way which doesn't send his blood pressure sky high. It would be better for him to criticize AEW and WWE and Impact in the same way one would criticize Saturday Night Live and South Park.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> That is bs - TV number + DVR = 1million for aew. Corny does now where near that. He is probably comparing YouTube views.


They uploaded about 10 clips from his last podcast on YouTube and the combined views is around 600-700 thousand on YouTube alone. Many Cornette fans listen on the actual podcast website though (Such as me). I'd estimate that maybe Cornette's "ratings" including full podcast views is probably 300-400 thousand a week.


----------



## Jman55

Chip Chipperson said:


> Cornette's views on this PPV:
> 
> - Talks about a photo that was uploaded to Tony Khan's twitter featuring a smiling Cody + Arn, Mike Tyson and Jake + Lance. Asks why they would be smiling and taking a photo together after so much animosity had been on television these past few weeks. Hard to argue.
> 
> - Says no adult could enjoy the ladder match. Says the match is excruciating and that he feels bad for Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone but they brought it on themselves. Says Brian Cage looks great and did some really good shit but says winning the ladder match does nothing for him because it was a "fucking mess". "Absolute garbage match with outlaw mud show wrestlers" and says every wrestler in the match looked like an idiot. "Fuck whoever inflicted this upon the public"
> 
> - Says MJF is the only one in AEW who gives a shit about anything. Gives credit to both guys for their fitness, says it all made sense, nobody did anything stupid, says Jungle Boy will be brilliant if they can get rid him away from Marko. Said it was the best part of the show.
> 
> - Cody Vs Archer next. Cornette calls the TNT Title a "decorative hubcap". Says Mike Tyson didn't do anything for the match and talks shit about Big Swole for acting unafraid of Lance Archer. Says he liked 2/3rds of the match but it went too long and said the finish sucked.
> 
> - He says he fast forwarded Ford Vs Statlander which was probably a smart idea given how shit it was. "Outlaw girl wrestling on PPV" he says.
> 
> - Dustin Vs Spears he says AEW should add a part to their logo where it says "And Brandi" which is pretty funny because she sucks as well. He says Dustin Vs Spears was pretty good until he saw Tully on Shawn Spears' underwear and he fast forwarded. Says he was disappointed in Dustin Rhodes.
> 
> - Rose Vs Shida. He thinks it's funny that the match is officially no DQ because every match AEW does is no disqualification. Says the match is "fucking ridiculous" and that tables and furniture should be used by the men because they are what makes money and the women do not. Says the match is an "indy garbage match" and that nothing makes sense in AEW. Says Nyla is buried at this point and should "go home and take up collecting stamps".
> 
> - Moxley Vs Lee. Cornette says the guards wearing "S.A.F.E" didn't make sense, says he fast forwarded Moxley's entrance because it's old at this point, Brodie's new gear looks like a "high school cheerleading captain". He suggests the referee and ring announcers start diving because everyone else does. He says Brodie and Moxley have learned nothing from their time in WWE and are doing an indy hardcore match. Says the DDT through the ramp was obviously gimmicked and says it was stupid that both guys came out after going through the ramp and then he fast forwarded. Says it's the most ridiculous thing on the PPV at this point. Cornette says Moxley is an outlaw mud show wrestler.
> 
> - Main event. He says it should be called Football Fuckery instead of Stadium Stampede. He says when Kenny is trying to fight or move someone he's awkward and "herky jerky". Says the match is a clear imitation of the Money In The Bank ladder match that the WWE just did. He says he almost wanted to apologise TO VINCE RUSSO because he no longer has produced the worst wrestling he's ever seen instead AEW has. Says the pool angle was distasteful after what just happened to Shad Gaspard and that more people should be talking about it but says he was even more offended by the stupidity behind Hardy being tossed into a pool and changing clothes. He says he's ashamed of Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone and Matt Hardy and says Tony Khan can take his sports based presentation and "shove it up his fucking ass"
> 
> Says David Schultz should slap anyone who lowered themselves to be involved in this. Says they never explained how Santana got out of the ice machine, says the bar scene had wrestlers risking serious injury just to make the wrestling business look stupid. He points out the stupidity of Hager being hit with 5 glass bottles and never falling down, says Kenny Omega is the biggest nerd pussy piece of shit in wrestling and that him drinking milk with Adam Page only proves that. Says that Jericho not being able to beat one of the bucks with a baseball bat makes him look awful and that the referee challenge was stupid.
> 
> He points out that Omega running down stairs at the stadium was pointless especially since he stopped before doing anything "Because he's an idiot". "Chris Jericho, it's been nice knowing you but fuck you too!". He's now burying Jericho, pretty hilarious. He says he never wants to see any of these people ever again personally or professionally due to this match. Says the finish looked clearly gimmicked and that they landed in an air bag and didn't even try to hide it.
> 
> He says he has to take a stand on this and says if this is what wrestling is now it has to die. Cornette says he's too embarrassed to be in the wrestling industry and is now slapping himself in the face out of frustration. Ends his review by saying "Fucking assholes"
> 
> Brian Last for those interested says it's the biggest piece of garbage he's ever seen in wrestling. Cornette says JR is killing his legacy and Schiavone is only there to take a cheque. Cornette and Last says that wrestling fans are still out there but indulge in the old wrestling stuff on YouTube and on the Network/DVD etc. He says wrestling was much better off when people were taking it seriously.
> 
> Cornette says he isn't reviewing AEW anymore because he never wants to see any of these people again. He tells his friends to have some pride and turn away from All Elite Wrestling because they are ruining their legacies.


Hoping to god the quote system hides the majority of this so I can go through point by point without this being completely unreadable. (gonna go in order each number representing a bullet point)

1. Actually agree with this though it isn't a major deal breaker for me it's definitely an annoyance and something that all wrestlers and companies need to stop doing in my opinion I know Kayfabe is dead but this really does take me out of this if I happen to notice it (reason it's not a deal breaker is I usually don't see it in the first place)

2. I already posted that I mostly enjoyed the ladder match though I will say it could have had a lot of improvements as it was incredibly cluttered and though I usually enjoy Orange Cassidy and his bit was funny to me at first it lasted far far too long and stopped being funny for quite a bit. Don't agree with Cornette but do have a good few gripes with the match myself (do agree with Cornette that Cage looked great in the match though that spot throwing Darby while he was on the ladder was great)

3. Mostly agreed with this the comment about MJF being the only one giving a shit being the only part I don't cause obviously the majority do they just have a very different idea of what they think's a good idea (whether you agree is upto you but my point is they do care). But I agree it was definitely the best wrestling match on the card and probably the best period tbh (still love the stadium stampede but less than when I was initially experiencing it)

4, Agreed pretty much entirely on Cody vs Archer this one took the wind out of my sails a bit when it started to drag and then the chosen victor and how it happened were rather underwhelming.

5. Don't actually think the match was shit nor agree with his reasoning for fast forwarding but this was not a PPV match at all it should have been on a dynamite (as should have the originally booked match which would have had a fraction more heat just wasn't a good idea in general)

6. Dustin vs Spears I disagree with him cause I found it shit from start to finish wheras he actually claimed to like it till the tully underwear spot more power to him on that he was more tolerant to it than me which is probably the only time that will ever happen.

7. Pretty much disagree on every level on this one (except slightly the no disqualification dig I like the lax attitude to DQs but it does get a bit much at times) I found it to be a pretty great match which told a solid story and Nyla still looked good but Shida came off particularly well managing to slay goliath. Not as good as MJF and Jungle Boy but easily worthy of the PPV and one of their better women's matches to me.

8. I didn't get the S.A.F.E thing either and I agree on Brodie's gear (though it was at least better than the zipper crap) but aside from that another case where I just disagree with everything else though the stage was a tad obviously gimmicked the spot itself I found still a treat to see and everything else about this match felt like a very satisfying brawl which really elevated both characters to me especially Brodie Lee (whether they can keep that going for Brodie is a different matter but he came out to me way better than he went in)

9. I mean aside from Matt Hardy I loved the Stadium Stampede and I'm not even going to go in on the whole rant and just state my own personal opinion. Everything involving Hangman Page was absolutely amazing to me, the 100 yard northern lights was definitely incredibly corny and I will admit that but I love some corny in my wrestling so I'm ok with it. However I will say that the Matt Hardy pool thing and Jericho challenging the ref (plus the random drone appearance at the end) were a bit too much for me which is probably why I rate Jungle Boy vs MJF higher now.

Overall actually found myself agreeing way more than I expected though I still disagreed with him a lot. He's not a dumbass by any stretch and knows wrestling to an extent but he is just too set in his ways and extreme over his opinions. I actually believe there's a market for his type of wrestling and it's something that should be explored by someone who can do more than Corgan is with the NWA and I'd probably watch it and enjoy it just as much as I enjoy AEW if I'm being fully honest I enjoy both the serious and the dumb.


----------



## Klitschko

Didn't Cornette freak out really hard and say he was also done watching wrestling after the Fiend/Cena match happened and then continue watching wrestling right after?


----------



## bdon

Can someone explain what Shawn Spears did you deserve this repeated burial by the Rhodes family? I genuinely felt bad for the guy. He done a helluva job stepping up in the crowdless shows at Nightmare a factory, and this is the thanks he gets? Having to act like a dipshit showing his ass? Genuinely felt like a McMahon burial on his way off the show.


----------



## Aedubya

Is there a way to ignore/block certain posters on here?

Apart from the extremely hilarious 'dont read them' suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Rankles75

Aedubya said:


> Is there a way to ignore/block certain posters on here?
> 
> Apart from the extremely hilarious 'dont read them' suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Click on their name above one of their posts, then on the three vertical dots in the top right corner. Should give you the option to ignore them from there.


----------



## Aedubya

Rankles75 said:


> Click on their name above one of their posts, then on the three vertical dots in the top right corner. Should give you the option to ignore them from there.


Brilliant thanks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Brilliant thanks


Be prepared to only read half the forum


----------



## Aedubya

Indeed! Lol


----------



## AEW_19

😂😂 He says every week that he is not watching again.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my dad always said, ‘you’ve got the vision, you’ve got the job’


I love this.

Cornette is too scared that him flopping would result in the realisation that he talks a load of shit to make money. He makes money off these dorks who praise him and tune in every week lmoa. It's his gimmick and he's playing up for his fans. Good on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> I love this.
> 
> Cornette is too scared that him flopping would result in the realisation that he talks a load of shit to make money. He makes money off these dorks who praise him and tune in every week lmoa. It's his gimmick and he's playing up for his fans. Good on him.


mate he ‘always stops watching’ and they always ‘have as many fans or more than AEW’

but these myopic fucks can‘t get off their asses and even emulate what ’the old bucks, Olivier and Cody’ did for ALL IN, not even mentioning AEW - ie> get your movement going and build what you like

no.... tear down what is being built is 10x easier


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate he ‘always stops watching’ and they always ‘have as many fans or more than AEW’
> 
> but these myopic fucks can‘t get off their asses and even emulate what ’the old bucks, Olivier and Cody’ did for ALL IN, not even mentioning AEW - ie> get your movement going and build what you like
> 
> no.... tear down what is being built is 10x easier


32 million AEW viewers around the world.

cornette podcasts...i dont think as many.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

optikk sucks said:


> 32 million AEW viewers around the world.
> 
> cornette podcasts...i dont think as many.


32 million people aren't watching AEW. They probably do 1.5 - 2.0 million in North America including internet and probably another 2-3 million internationally week to week. 32 million people would make them one of the most watched shows on earth. It amazes me that someone could legitimately think they are doing that kind of number.

Cornette doing hundreds of thousands of listeners on his podcast is pretty great though especially considering he doesn't have an annual budget of 40 million dollars for his podcast and the backing of a major television network to produce and air commercials for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> 32 million people aren't watching AEW. They probably do 1.5 - 2.0 million in North America including internet and probably another 2-3 million internationally week to week. 32 million people would make them one of the most watched shows on earth. It amazes me that someone could legitimately think they are doing that kind of number.
> 
> Cornette doing hundreds of thousands of listeners on his podcast is pretty great though especially considering he doesn't have an annual budget of 40 million dollars for his podcast and the backing of a major television network to produce and air commercials for him.


most likely cumulative viewers over a period / with rewatches et all

Cornette doing those numbers is good for a podcast / still doesn’t explain why they can’t get a groundswell going to do something similar and get a program they like

they have the case that there is the eyes for it


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chip Chipperson said:


> 32 million people aren't watching AEW. They probably do 1.5 - 2.0 million in North America including internet and probably another 2-3 million internationally week to week. 32 million people would make them one of the most watched shows on earth. It amazes me that someone could legitimately think they are doing that kind of number.
> 
> Cornette doing hundreds of thousands of listeners on his podcast is pretty great though especially considering he doesn't have an annual budget of 40 million dollars for his podcast and the backing of a major television network to produce and air commercials for him.


Anyone can do these numbers these days without any backing.
tory lanez had women shaking their asses on Instagram and his shows reached half a million viewers.
Good on Cornette for finding something that makes him money. Even if he’s playing a character. I’d do the same goddamn thing.

Btw it “amazes” you, but at the end of the day, I’m only speaking on the facts presented 🤷


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

> - Talks about a photo that was uploaded to Tony Khan's twitter featuring a smiling Cody + Arn, Mike Tyson and Jake + Lance. Asks why they would be smiling and taking a photo together after so much animosity had been on television these past few weeks. Hard to argue.
> 
> - Says no adult could enjoy the ladder match. Says the match is excruciating and that he feels bad for Jim Ross and Tony Schiavone but they brought it on themselves. Says Brian Cage looks great and did some really good shit but says winning the ladder match does nothing for him because it was a "fucking mess". "Absolute garbage match with outlaw mud show wrestlers" and says every wrestler in the match looked like an idiot. "Fuck whoever inflicted this upon the public"
> 
> - Says MJF is the only one in AEW who gives a shit about anything. Gives credit to both guys for their fitness, says it all made sense, nobody did anything stupid, says Jungle Boy will be brilliant if they can get rid him away from Marko. Said it was the best part of the show.
> 
> - Cody Vs Archer next. Cornette calls the TNT Title a "decorative hubcap". Says Mike Tyson didn't do anything for the match and talks shit about Big Swole for acting unafraid of Lance Archer. Says he liked 2/3rds of the match but it went too long and said the finish sucked.
> 
> - He says he fast forwarded Ford Vs Statlander which was probably a smart idea given how shit it was. "Outlaw girl wrestling on PPV" he says.
> 
> - Dustin Vs Spears he says AEW should add a part to their logo where it says "And Brandi" which is pretty funny because she sucks as well. He says Dustin Vs Spears was pretty good until he saw Tully on Shawn Spears' underwear and he fast forwarded. Says he was disappointed in Dustin Rhodes.
> 
> - Rose Vs Shida. He thinks it's funny that the match is officially no DQ because every match AEW does is no disqualification. Says the match is "fucking ridiculous" and that tables and furniture should be used by the men because they are what makes money and the women do not. Says the match is an "indy garbage match" and that nothing makes sense in AEW. Says Nyla is buried at this point and should "go home and take up collecting stamps".
> 
> - Moxley Vs Lee. Cornette says the guards wearing "S.A.F.E" didn't make sense, says he fast forwarded Moxley's entrance because it's old at this point, Brodie's new gear looks like a "high school cheerleading captain". He suggests the referee and ring announcers start diving because everyone else does. He says Brodie and Moxley have learned nothing from their time in WWE and are doing an indy hardcore match. Says the DDT through the ramp was obviously gimmicked and says it was stupid that both guys came out after going through the ramp and then he fast forwarded. Says it's the most ridiculous thing on the PPV at this point. Cornette says Moxley is an outlaw mud show wrestler.
> 
> - Main event. He says it should be called Football Fuckery instead of Stadium Stampede. He says when Kenny is trying to fight or move someone he's awkward and "herky jerky". Says the match is a clear imitation of the Money In The Bank ladder match that the WWE just did. He says he almost wanted to apologise TO VINCE RUSSO because he no longer has produced the worst wrestling he's ever seen instead AEW has. Says the pool angle was distasteful after what just happened to Shad Gaspard and that more people should be talking about it but says he was even more offended by the stupidity behind Hardy being tossed into a pool and changing clothes. He says he's ashamed of Jim Ross, Tony Schiavone and Matt Hardy and says Tony Khan can take his sports based presentation and "shove it up his fucking ass"
> 
> Says David Schultz should slap anyone who lowered themselves to be involved in this. Says they never explained how Santana got out of the ice machine, says the bar scene had wrestlers risking serious injury just to make the wrestling business look stupid. He points out the stupidity of Hager being hit with 5 glass bottles and never falling down, says Kenny Omega is the biggest nerd pussy piece of shit in wrestling and that him drinking milk with Adam Page only proves that. Says that Jericho not being able to beat one of the bucks with a baseball bat makes him look awful and that the referee challenge was stupid.
> 
> He points out that Omega running down stairs at the stadium was pointless especially since he stopped before doing anything "Because he's an idiot". "Chris Jericho, it's been nice knowing you but fuck you too!". He's now burying Jericho, pretty hilarious. He says he never wants to see any of these people ever again personally or professionally due to this match. Says the finish looked clearly gimmicked and that they landed in an air bag and didn't even try to hide it.
> 
> He says he has to take a stand on this and says if this is what wrestling is now it has to die. Cornette says he's too embarrassed to be in the wrestling industry and is now slapping himself in the face out of frustration. Ends his review by saying "Fucking assholes"
> 
> Brian Last for those interested says it's the biggest piece of garbage he's ever seen in wrestling. Cornette says JR is killing his legacy and Schiavone is only there to take a cheque. Cornette and Last says that wrestling fans are still out there but indulge in the old wrestling stuff on YouTube and on the Network/DVD etc. He says wrestling was much better off when people were taking it seriously.
> 
> Cornette says he isn't reviewing AEW anymore because he never wants to see any of these people again. He tells his friends to have some pride and turn away from All Elite Wrestling because they are ruining their legacies.


1. I agree on the photo. Throw the picture of the belt along with this too. Both were careless at best and idiotic at worst.

2. A little harsh but I agree the match was a clusterfuck. I enjoyed parts but it was one of the worse ladder matches I've seen.

3-6. I either skipped it or mostly agree.

7. The guards in the ring were dumb. Fast forwarding someone's entrance because it's stale is as nitpicky as it gets. It's a fucking entrance, no shit. It was one of the better matches of the year and certainly better than the majority of their WWE matches so I disagree strongly here. I do think they devalued the DDT spot though and agree there. Fun but probably should've been the finish.

8. You'll either love it or hate it. He hates it. So be it. Dude hates half the people in the match I don't know what else anyone would expect. He's way too hard on Kenny on there. It's needless but whatever. Hopefully he keeps his word and stops watching if he hates it so much.


----------



## Mike E

Literally all the big wrestling youtube channels like what culture, cultaholic, wrestling with wregret just to name a few all reviewed the pay-per-view and overall loved it. I saw tons of high grades across the board. All these channels not only have more subs but alot more views then Cornette. Im not discrediting Cornette because I agreed with some of his views and by all means he is entitled to his opinion. At the end of the day it is just his opinion though which is just one of many out there, and he definitely comes across as a very angry old man. He comes across as a guy who is stuck in the good old days, and just got left behind as times have changed. At his age he should calm down though, cant be healthy to let a TV show bother you that badly. At the end of the day this is just a scripted TV show, and isn't worth your health and sanity.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Yo, I was going to post a review of this on this site, kind of why I joined to start posting my reviews. Glad to see theres a columns section too!

Just a tidbit on what I thought - 

An OK show for the most part but surely AEW need to be looking for great shows if they want to break the WWE monopoly. 

Disappointed in Tyson being used just to take off his shirt, is his character to be a stripper? 

Overbooked, slow, poorly worked ladder match with a couple of good spots. 

MJF is pretty good, just needs to tone down the in ring verbals but definitely the best young guy in AEW.

Stadium match wtf?


----------



## The Wood

Matthew Castillo said:


> I'll be honest I wouldn't buy that line from Russo and I don't buy it from Cornette.


MLW and AEW both tried to reach out to him, and the NWA would have kept him if he didn't quit and apologized for the starvation joke.



Mike E said:


> It's kind of crazy to me that so many people believe something is overall bad because "they" say it is. For everything I dislike, there is someone out there that likes the same exact thing, and vice-versa.
> 
> I overall enjoyed that pay-per-view alot, however some of the stuff I wasn't a fan of. For example the ladder match was way overbooked and Spears and Dustin shouldn't have been on that show. I'm a fan of Penelope Ford and Statlander, but that match should have been cut when they realized baker couldn't go.
> 
> I guess I've realized a long time ago that sometimes all of the content on a wrestling show isn't necessarily made for "me". Granted I'm probably going to enjoy some, most or maybe even all of the show at times. I know that some of the stuff may be targeted to another audience. That doesn't make it "bad", its just not something I greatly care for.
> 
> If you don't like something, that is fine and you have every right to express that. Just try to understand that many people probably enjoy that exact same thing. When you're in a AEW Fan section of a forum, you will probably run into alot of people who want to defend the product. That doesn't mean that person likes everything in the show, they probably just understand that they aren't the only ones the company is trying to cater to.
> 
> My goodness guys individual opinions are not the end all be all.


Subjectivity as an argument only works to a certain extent. Do you prefer chocolate ice-cream or dog shit? Do you think it's a smart idea to open up a dog shit store?



LifeInCattleClass said:


> The nice thing is - it isn’t their only approach
> 
> Cody is clearly booking more traditional stuff - which also has a very valid place on the card


The traditional stuff is always the best received stuff on the show. They know it works. They could do more of it, but instead they make it this isolation segment of the show, which makes it effectiveness redundant. You can't sell a full feature length film where only 15 minutes delivers on your promised genre.



Pippen94 said:


> Go figure all your favorite shows are "old" & the stand up you mentioned died 12 years ago. For a lot of people tastes crystallise early in life & by your 20s tastes get locked in. Like the people who think all modern music is noise which I assume you may be one. Lack of familiarization may be the reason - fortunately you can always go watch nxt.


Yeah, certainly no one watches The Simpsons or Seinfeld anymore. And who's got time for Carlin?



Pippen94 said:


> Nwa had him under contract & forced him to quit for racist remarks. He departed wwe for assaulting a wrestler under his supervision. TNA & ROH sacked him over creative differences ie. He's stuck in past & wanted to run angles where wrestlers "win $1000" for winning match & recreate 1997 USA vs Canada factional war. Given his social media form no modern company would touch him. He's not the type of person I would want to share views with


They didn't force him to quit. He quit when they apologized on his behalf. ROH didn't sack him over creative differences -- he blew up because Sinclair were running things like a shit show and Steve Corino got hurt and there was no one else from the office to support him. Cornette's most recent stint in TNA ended when he didn't want to go to Canada. The one you anywhere near close on is the WWE. Should he have slapped Santino? No. Did Santino deserve to be slapped? Yes.



Erik. said:


> The relationship between the two has certainly improved from the early days.
> 
> They never used to acknowledge them at all then all of a sudden they started mentioning Jericho was AEW champion during the match with Tanahashi.
> 
> Id love some sort of collab - it'd be great for both companies.


How would it be great for New Japan? You'd have New Japan athletes exposed on American basic cable as big pretend actors. Not great for a promotion that markets itself, somewhat, as sport.



kazarn said:


> That's an incredible number.


No, it's really not. Last year's show got 125k thousand buys or something. It's down a significant number. I see people saying they are US domestic, but I don't believe that yet. A fair range of TV viewers to PPV buys would be around 5%. Dave is known to conflate domestic and international numbers to promote AEW. If he's saying 85k, then that's probably the total from around the world. About a third of AEW's buys come internationally. This would put Double or Nothing at about 51k domestic buys. This would be down ~24k buys, which is 48% of the remaining PPV audience.



Pippen94 said:


> Joke was racist as it touched on negative stereotypes. Not as disturbing but just as telling was fact line was 34 years & related to event from all that time ago. Cornette thinks topical material from 1986 is still relevant today - & this visionary you to lead business today?


The aim of the joke was off. It punches down at economically disadvantaged people, but it wasn't racist. I don't know why you're trying to use the age of a joke to criticise it. Are you so desperate to be Steve Buscemi with a skateboard that you throw content away just because it has been around for a long time? That seems like a really insecure way to go about things. Do you also refuse to watch old movies and listen to old songs? 



rbl85 said:


> WHo gives a fuck about what this guy think ?


His podcast was drawing a million listeners a month a couple of years ago, and he seems more popular now than ever. I think Chip's guess of 300-400k listeners an episode is probably reasonable. That's, of course, a worldwide audience versus a US domestic one for Dynamite on TNT, but I'm not sure that their numbers skyrocket internationally. I mean, do they even have many international TV deals?



prosperwithdeen said:


> Its funny that he thinks his opinion is more important than the majority opinion. Everyone praised the Brodie Lee/Moxley and Stadium Stampede matches so I mean....who cares? The guy is maliciously attacking these guys with his words like a madman. What a joke lol. There was nothing constructive about his viewpoints on anything lol. Thanks for posting though that was a fun read.


Why wouldn't his opinion, as a genius that has worked at every level in pro-wrestling and drawn money to boot, be more valuable than someone who doesn't understand how wrestling is supposed to like having an opinion? Or even an "insider" that doesn't really know as much as they think they do? Especially when you listen to his arguments and they all hold water and make perfect sense.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, firstly - nobody is reading all that - I know I’m not
> 
> but i did listen to the youtube - and what can there be possibly to debate?
> 
> the guy doesn’t like what i like (and i guess subsequently his fans) - what merit can there ever be in spending the energy to dissuade someone filled to the brim with that much piss and vinegar? he basically starts the argument with - ‘well, i don‘t like these fucks’
> 
> well, ok then.... debate over


Haha, is that the attention span of an AEW viewer? Tl;dr? And why do you need to like someone to debate them? You can dislike someone and still make balanced arguments against them.



bdon said:


> I touched on that. Brian Last, I believe it was, tried excusing Jericho and Matt Hardy by blaming the Bucks and Olivier. That’s bullshit. Jericho isn’t some no-name scrub just trying to make a name for himself by hanging with the cool kids. Jericho IS the cool kid. He’s the guy Omega claimed to be his favorite wrestler growing up.
> 
> Jericho is making his own decision to “play wrestler” with Omega, Hardy, and the boys. That’s on Jericho. Don’t try to make it about AEW, the Bucks, Oliver, or whoever. Lay into Jericho just like you would the aforementioned three. Maybe you can embarrass Jericho into demanding greatness from all involved.


Hang on: Brian Last has always been super-critical of Jericho. He even got into a fight with Lance Storm about it. You're exactly right though -- Jericho does deserve the blame for this too. And that's why Cornette and Last did just that. 



Erik. said:


> I still find it amazing how anyone who's seen The Bucks and Omega in the past could ever think what they'd get wouldnt involve campy humour and over the top wrestling.
> 
> I guess we'll never know about the 1,400,000 who tuned in on the opening show. I maintain belief it was just those who watch Raw and Smackdown and were curious about a new show because of all the hype it was getting.
> 
> The institutionalised lot who believe anything and anyone outside of the WWE are nobodies.
> 
> I mean we have alot of those on here for a start. Not willing to give other promotions a chance simply because of that reason. We had posters who said AJ Styles etc. Were nobodies because they hadn't worked in WWE.
> 
> Why would future wrestlers not emulate themselves on some of the greats? That's not down to the promotions, that's down to the individual who hasn't bothered to learn history about a business or industry he's getting involved in.
> 
> If that's how it worked, how comes no one in this era has aimed to do it?


Knowing that something is going to be bad doesn't justify that bad thing being aided. We do know what happened with the 1.4 million people. They stopped watching. It's that simple. And can we please just kill this idea that anyone who didn't like AEW must love WWE. It doesn't make any sense. And it's been refuted so many times that I think we can just call it a flat-out lie at this point, because you have to be deliberately ignorant to it at this point.

Yeah, good question why no one in this era does wrestling effectively. That's the point.



Pippen94 said:


> That is bs - TV number + DVR = 1million for aew. Corny does now where near that. He is probably comparing YouTube views.


Probably gets about 300-400k podcast listens and then you factor in YouTube clips.



Klitschko said:


> Didn't Cornette freak out really hard and say he was also done watching wrestling after the Fiend/Cena match happened and then continue watching wrestling right after?


Nope. He said he must imagine that Cena is done is wrestling. I think he did quit once when Matt Hardy teleported. It's probably a huge draw for him, so I think we'll hear more about AEW again and wouldn't hold the hyperbole against him, but if he is done, I don't blame him for that either.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> mate he ‘always stops watching’ and they always ‘have as many fans or more than AEW’
> 
> but these myopic fucks can‘t get off their asses and even emulate what ’the old bucks, Olivier and Cody’ did for ALL IN, not even mentioning AEW - ie> get your movement going and build what you like
> 
> no.... tear down what is being built is 10x easier


Citation needed. Also, I've never heard Brian Last bring up the numbers until this past week. How is that always?

Cornette was approached about working in AEW and he turned it down when he found out who the EVPs were going to be.



optikk sucks said:


> 32 million AEW viewers around the world.
> 
> cornette podcasts...i dont think as many.


That is absolute bullshit, hahaha. There may have been 32 million individual total views of Dynamite, but not that many viewers. Cornette gets about 1 million listens a month. He's done his podcast since about 2013. Let's just call it 2014. Do you consider him to have 65 million listeners?



optikk sucks said:


> Anyone can do these numbers these days without any backing.
> tory lanez had women shaking their asses on Instagram and his shows reached half a million viewers.
> Good on Cornette for finding something that makes him money. Even if he’s playing a character. I’d do the same goddamn thing.
> 
> Btw it “amazes” you, but at the end of the day, I’m only speaking on the facts presented 🤷


Then why does anyone credit AEW with anything?


----------



## BuckshotLarry

I think AEW did an awesome job under the circumstances. Eric Bischoff was right in his latest pod when he said everything that's happened in wrestling will pretty much be swept under the rug and forgotten about as all major storylines are on hold. This event was predominantly based around entertaining us bored arseholes and I was very entertained. 

The main event was hilarious but a person highlight for me was MJF Vs Jungle Boy. Both guys really showcased their technical ability and this was a fantastic match.

Don't know why anybody pays attention to Cornette's opinions on anything AEW. Can't take anyone's opinion seriously when they were famed for bringing a tennis racket to the ring. Just a senile and angry old man shouting at clouds. Only think I enjoy about Corny is his narratives on 'Dark Side of the Ring.'


----------



## Klitschko

Rewatched Double or nothing again and wanted to post some thoughts/small review.

Ladder match 
At half an hour it did start to drag and there was too many people that were not even in the match and there surprisingly wasn't that many high spots. Expected much more but overall it had enough fun moments in it to keep it from being bad. 

Cody vs Lance Archer
Loved it even more on second watch. Archer is a beast and I love his moveset, and I still think Cody winning was the right decision. Only thing I didn't like was that Mike Tyson did nothing expect yawn. Big boxing fan here so I was hoping he would punch someone. 

MJF vs Jungle Boy
Best pure wrestling match on the show. Fast paced and some great moves. Nothing else to say here. 4 stars or so if I had to rate it. MJF finally impressed me in the ring. And jungle boy is always fun, but sadly I don't think he will ever really raise above where he is now. 

Statlander vs Ford
Ehhhh AEW dark level match. Nothing bad and nothing special. It was just there to kill time I guess. 

Dustin Rhodes vs Shawn Spears
Horrible. Especially because I kind of like Spears and see mid card potential in him. Burried him completely. 

Shida vs Nyla
Good street fight. Probably one of their best women's matches so far. Not that if says that much since AEW's women's matches have not been so great sadly. But solid match and a good choice for winner. 

Moxley vs Lee
Good fast paced match that didn't drag too long. Good spots and moves. Just a good brawl type match all around. Nothing that will be remembered for years, but a very solid match. 

Stadium stampede match
First off, yea the Matt Hardy stuff sucked. Very corny, but other then that I loved it. Made 35 minutes feel more like 20 minutes. Spot after spot. Insanity all over the place. My MOTN personally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Klitschko said:


> Stadium stampede match
> First off, yea the Matt Hardy stuff sucked. Very corny, but other then that I loved it. *Made 35 minutes feel more like 20 minutes.* Spot after spot. Insanity all over the place. My MOTN personally.


be prepared to be shocked

it was a full 45 min match - felt like 20min


----------



## Mike E

The Wood said:


> MLW and AEW both tried to reach out to him, and the NWA would have kept him if he didn't quit and apologized for the starvation joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Subjectivity as an argument only works to a certain extent. Do you prefer chocolate ice-cream or dog shit? Do you think it's a smart idea to open up a dog shit store?
> 
> 
> 
> The traditional stuff is always the best received stuff on the show. They know it works. They could do more of it, but instead they make it this isolation segment of the show, which makes it effectiveness redundant. You can't sell a full feature length film where only 15 minutes delivers on your promised genre.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, certainly no one watches The Simpsons or Seinfeld anymore. And who's got time for Carlin?
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't force him to quit. He quit when they apologized on his behalf. ROH didn't sack him over creative differences -- he blew up because Sinclair were running things like a shit show and Steve Corino got hurt and there was no one else from the office to support him. Cornette's most recent stint in TNA ended when he didn't want to go to Canada. The one you anywhere near close on is the WWE. Should he have slapped Santino? No. Did Santino deserve to be slapped? Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> How would it be great for New Japan? You'd have New Japan athletes exposed on American basic cable as big pretend actors. Not great for a promotion that markets itself, somewhat, as sport.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's really not. Last year's show got 125k thousand buys or something. It's down a significant number. I see people saying they are US domestic, but I don't believe that yet. A fair range of TV viewers to PPV buys would be around 5%. Dave is known to conflate domestic and international numbers to promote AEW. If he's saying 85k, then that's probably the total from around the world. About a third of AEW's buys come internationally. This would put Double or Nothing at about 51k domestic buys. This would be down ~24k buys, which is 48% of the remaining PPV audience.
> 
> 
> 
> The aim of the joke was off. It punches down at economically disadvantaged people, but it wasn't racist. I don't know why you're trying to use the age of a joke to criticise it. Are you so desperate to be Steve Buscemi with a skateboard that you throw content away just because it has been around for a long time? That seems like a really insecure way to go about things. Do you also refuse to watch old movies and listen to old songs?
> 
> 
> 
> His podcast was drawing a million listeners a month a couple of years ago, and he seems more popular now than ever. I think Chip's guess of 300-400k listeners an episode is probably reasonable. That's, of course, a worldwide audience versus a US domestic one for Dynamite on TNT, but I'm not sure that their numbers skyrocket internationally. I mean, do they even have many international TV deals?
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't his opinion, as a genius that has worked at every level in pro-wrestling and drawn money to boot, be more valuable than someone who doesn't understand how wrestling is supposed to like having an opinion? Or even an "insider" that doesn't really know as much as they think they do? Especially when you listen to his arguments and they all hold water and make perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, is that the attention span of an AEW viewer? Tl;dr? And why do you need to like someone to debate them? You can dislike someone and still make balanced arguments against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on: Brian Last has always been super-critical of Jericho. He even got into a fight with Lance Storm about it. You're exactly right though -- Jericho does deserve the blame for this too. And that's why Cornette and Last did just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing that something is going to be bad doesn't justify that bad thing being aided. We do know what happened with the 1.4 million people. They stopped watching. It's that simple. And can we please just kill this idea that anyone who didn't like AEW must love WWE. It doesn't make any sense. And it's been refuted so many times that I think we can just call it a flat-out lie at this point, because you have to be deliberately ignorant to it at this point.
> 
> Yeah, good question why no one in this era does wrestling effectively. That's the point.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably gets about 300-400k podcast listens and then you factor in YouTube clips.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. He said he must imagine that Cena is done is wrestling. I think he did quit once when Matt Hardy teleported. It's probably a huge draw for him, so I think we'll hear more about AEW again and wouldn't hold the hyperbole against him, but if he is done, I don't blame him for that either.
> 
> 
> 
> Citation needed. Also, I've never heard Brian Last bring up the numbers until this past week. How is that always?
> 
> Cornette was approached about working in AEW and he turned it down when he found out who the EVPs were going to be.
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolute bullshit, hahaha. There may have been 32 million individual total views of Dynamite, but not that many viewers. Cornette gets about 1 million listens a month. He's done his podcast since about 2013. Let's just call it 2014. Do you consider him to have 65 million listeners?
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does anyone credit AEW with anything?


Once again my dude, Just because you think something is dog shit That doesn't necessarily mean it's dog shit, That's your opinion which you are entitled to have. It's pretty simple, if you don't like a segment or an angle, then it wasn't made for you. As a company they're not just trying to cater to you, they're trying to cater to everyone..


----------



## DaSlacker

After watching it again, I'm definitely on the side of Stadium Stampede being geeky and dumb. My thoughts were:

_- Kenny Omega and Matt Jackson come across as WWE style geeks. 

If we're meant to view AEW akin to A Million Ways to Die in the West, then what is the point to these guys taking so many brutal bumps (Sammy and the Casino Ladder in particular). It's like watching some crazy kids backyard wrestling with a budget. "It's all fake anyway" train-wreck wrestling is so WCW 2000.
Matt laying face down in the pool was really badly thought out.
Lastly, if you're going to go all movie fight scene, then choreograph and edit it well! Countless shots of guys waiting to catch other guys.
_

I know there's a pandemic an' all but pro wrestling can do better than gratuitous throw it at the wall wannabe cinema...

Hangman Page looked like a star, at least. Beginning was visually stunning too.


----------



## The Wood

google


BuckshotLarry said:


> I think AEW did an awesome job under the circumstances. Eric Bischoff was right in his latest pod when he said everything that's happened in wrestling will pretty much be swept under the rug and forgotten about as all major storylines are on hold. This event was predominantly based around entertaining us bored arseholes and I was very entertained.
> 
> The main event was hilarious but a person highlight for me was MJF Vs Jungle Boy. Both guys really showcased their technical ability and this was a fantastic match.
> 
> Don't know why anybody pays attention to Cornette's opinions on anything AEW. Can't take anyone's opinion seriously when they were famed for bringing a tennis racket to the ring. Just a senile and angry old man shouting at clouds. Only think I enjoy about Corny is his narratives on 'Dark Side of the Ring.'


Eric Bischoff is a fucking idiot, haha. I just feel the need to point that out because you lift up someone's opinion and then criticize the opinions of a greater expert later. It's like saying "Michael Bay is right, and I don't know why anyone would listen to Alfred Hitchcock's theories on film." 

You're about that being the best match, and it's no surprise -- it was a wrestling match.

What's the issue with the tennis racket above all things? You know it was loaded as a shoot, right? Legit got Corny out of some tight spots. Do people actually think it was just a tennis racket? Hahaha. 



Mike E said:


> Once again my dude, Just because you think something is dog shit That doesn't necessarily mean it's dog shit, That's your opinion which you are entitled to have. It's pretty simple, if you don't like a segment or an angle, then it wasn't made for you. As a company they're not just trying to cater to you, they're trying to cater to everyone..


That's why you look at what works. The wrestling audience is the smallest it's ever been. They're not appealing to the people you say they're trying to appeal to, haha. If you try to please everyone, you don't please anyone.


----------



## bdon

I really, really hope they do something further with Archer. He’s such a great character and so very damn good in-ring.


----------



## SMW

I liked the PPV would I like to have seen outcomes differently of course I would. But I'm not gonna complain about something i have no control over. instead, I'm gonna be what I AM! That's a wrestling Fan! and as such I'm gonna enjoy watching wrestling!


----------



## Prosper

bdon said:


> I really, really hope they do something further with Archer. He’s such a great character and so very damn good in-ring.


Im hoping they keep him off TV for another couple of weeks as Cody defends the title, then have him come back and destroy him. Then You have Jake the Snake challenge him to a gimmick match at Fyter Fest where he wins the title.


----------

